#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Programa para Gerar Configuração do Balanceamento PCC

## scan

Boa tarde a todos,

Tendo em vista a dificuldade de alguns na configuração de balanceamento PCC, ainda mais quando se trata de mais de 3 links, ou quando os links não são simetricos, complica a vida de muita gente e as vezes por causa de um detalhe despercebido a configuração não funciona como devia.

Por isso, dediquei um pouco de meu tempo para fazer um programa simples, que pede informações do dia a dia de cada um "quantos links, ips, etc" e no final gera todo o código para uso.

espero que gostem do mesmo, comenten "caso encontrem erros, é a vida, nada é perfeito"

Att. Scan
Segue nova versão do programa PCC versão 1.2
http://www.scansystens.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.2.zip

Segue nova versão do programa PCC, versão 1.3.
http://www.scansystens.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip

Segue nova versão do programa PCC versão 1.5
http://www.scansystens.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.5.zip

OBS: pode ser necessário a instalação do midas.dll, segue abeixo link para o instalador do mesmo.
http://www.scansystens.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip

Segue abaixo um simples manual do sistema.
http://www.scansystens.com.br/downloads/manual.zip

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Parabens! Boa iniciativa!

Só faltou o modo pcc para ADSL em Bridge e Roteada!

----------


## scan

opa, não coloquei a função para adsl em bridge pois não estou certo da configuração, pois uso link dedicado aqui na empresa e na cidade não tem adsl, o que posso dizer que o código gerado pelo programa funciona, pois minha rb balanceadora de link foi configurada no esquema de configuração gerado pelo programa, mais tarde quando eu tiver tempo irei dar uma melhorada no programa para deixar mais amigavel...

boa noite e obrigado por comentar.....

----------


## nosf

Cara, PARABÉNS!

Nem vou falar sobre o "programa" em si, mas pela iniciativa.
Faz muito tempo que este fórum perdeu seu principal sentido, que é a ajuda mútua. Ver atitudes como a sua, em compartilhar e dividir com outros iguais suas conquistas é no mínimo louvável.

Você esta de parabéns, e creio que isto pode servir de incentivo àqueles que podem ajudar (este é o propósito deste espaço) a de fato deixarem de lado questões pessoais e transformarem este espaço em algo útil, e me incluo nisto também!

Parabéns novamente.

----------


## interhome

Se precisar de alguma ajuda, me mande por email. Parabens.

Com relação ao adsl, o que muda é que a conexao Adsl cria uma interface com o nome dado a conexao. No ip route ao inves de informar a ip do gateway será informado a interface do gateway. Que será o mesmo nome dado a Conexao.
Por padrão crio a conexao com o nome da rota.
A rota default do Adsl é criada automaticamente quando a conexao é estabelecida.

----------


## mczrafael

Pessoal qual a diferença de usar "both-addresses" ou "both-addresses-and-ports" em "per-connection-classifier". Alguns falam que a opção "both-addresses" não funciona, eu ja tentei configurar com ela e não consegui quando mudo para "both-addresses-and-ports" funciona perfeitamente. uso a versão 3.3 do mk.

Alguem esclarece por favor.

----------


## jandersonjc

Cara no que precisar de ajuda nesse projeto, tbm estou a disposição.
Isso deveria virar projeto de sofware livre.

[email protected]

Parebens pela Idéia.

----------


## nosf

> Cara no que precisar de ajuda nesse projeto, tbm estou a disposição.
> Isso deveria virar projeto de sofware livre.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Parebens pela Idéia.


Concordo plenamente.

----------


## Agaduum

Parabéns, vai ajudar muito, ótima iniciativa.

----------


## scan

mczrafael, pelo que já estudei aqui no Underlinux, both-addresses é o balanceameno normal "vamos dizer", já o both-addresses-and-ports é o balanceamento de endereço e portas onde alguns dizem que chega ao ponto de somar links .... quando na verdade ele dividi a carga e usar mais de um link ao mesmo tempo .... aqui na empresa eu uso o normal, pois até certo tempo atraz vi em posts aqui que o balanceamento em both-addresses-and-ports tinha alguns problemas, principalmente com sites de bancos por exemplo....

t++

----------


## mczrafael

> mczrafael, pelo que já estudei aqui no Underlinux, both-addresses é o balanceameno normal "vamos dizer", já o both-addresses-and-ports é o balanceamento de endereço e portas onde alguns dizem que chega ao ponto de somar links .... quando na verdade ele dividi a carga e usar mais de um link ao mesmo tempo .... aqui na empresa eu uso o normal, pois até certo tempo atraz vi em posts aqui que o balanceamento em both-addresses-and-ports tinha alguns problemas, principalmente com sites de bancos por exemplo....
> 
> t++


 
to entendo scan, mais se o tipo "both-addresses-and-ports " somaria os links como você citou, usando todos ao mesmo tempo, como funciona o tipo "both-addresses" no seu caso ai ? Ele soma ? Usa todos os links ao mesmo tempo ? O script é o mesmo para configurar das duas formas ???

Em relação aos sites de bancos realmente ele tem uns problemas, tive que criar uma regra para redirecionar as conexões que trafegam pela porta 443 para sairem por um unico link ai resolveu esse problema.

----------


## scan

o both-addresses não soma link, é algo como uma divisão por ip que gera um número correspondente de qual link aquele site vai usar "neste caso um link por vez, uma vez aberto determinado site, ele passa somente por aquele canal "....... OBS: claro que isso ao meu entender e posso estar errado.... em testes realizados aqui, tenho servidor de email que usa um dos links, onde todos os dias reinicializo os servidores, ao fazer isso eu abro meu webmail "o que acontece, dia fica rapidão, dia fica lento", por que isso, é simples..... dia o pcc faz a rota exatamente para o link que meu server esta rodando, neste caso fica muito rapido, mas tem dia que reinicializo o servidor e o pcc faz uma rota por outro link, neste caso o webmail faz o percusso de ir na internet por um circuito e acessar o outro circuito que esta na mesma rede..... por issso, temos aquela regra de endereco sem balanceamento, onde os enderecos que n queremos que seja balanceado pesse pela rota principal do servidor... neste caso, como meu servidor de emai usa o link que é minha rota principal "fica blz", mas se minha rota principal é outra diferente de meu link com webmail ...."não vai adiantar"

----------


## interhome

Confirma a versão que esta instalada no seu mk.



> Pessoal qual a diferença de usar "both-addresses" ou "both-addresses-and-ports" em "per-connection-classifier". Alguns falam que a opção "both-addresses" não funciona, eu ja tentei configurar com ela e não consegui quando mudo para "both-addresses-and-ports" funciona perfeitamente. uso a versão 3.3 do mk.
> 
> Alguem esclarece por favor.

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Encontrei um pequeno erro no gerador de configuração, o mesmo ao criar o código que cria ip adress dos links, não estava adicionando a mascara do mesmo.

OBS: quem baixar o programa depois deste comentário, vai pegar a verão com este erro corrigido..

t++

----------


## scan

bom dia !

Fiz uma nova versão do programa para gerar código de balanceamento PCC..
nesta versão nova é possivel definir o nome da interface, a mesma vem com alguns códigos novos que a anterior não tinha...

estou testando aqui a configuração, assim que terminar os testes eu posto aqui ....

segue o link para baixar "http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.2.zip"

----------


## viniciusage2

Olá! Cara gostei muito desse teu programa, baaah!! ele vai ajudar muitoo muita gente, inclusive eu xD!!

mas queria tirar umas duvidas com vc!

digamos q eu esteja usando um balancemento 1 dedicado + 2 adsl
(todos os ips são figurativos)
dedicado é 201.66.248.50/29
adsl 1 192.168.1.1
adsl 2 192168.2.1

onde sai é 172.16.0.1/16

o que exatamente eu precisaria escrever no programa? Só pra eu ter certeza de que estou colocando certo, tipow
rede do cliente ip adress 172.16.0.1 - network 172.16.0.0 - masc 16 - interface (o nome da interface)
links
ip adress 1 201.66.248.50 network 201.66.248.48 masc 29 gateway 201.66.248.49 velocidade ( tem que por 2 para 2 Mb ou 2000?) e interface o nome da interface

ip adress 2 192.168.1.1 network 192.168.1.0 masc (o que eu coloco? /24?) gateway 192.168.1.1 velocidade a mesma e interface

ip adress 3 192.168.2.1 network 192.168.2.0 mas "" gateway 192.168.2.1 velocidade "" interface ""

então eu queria saber se seria isso mesmo ou se tem algo erra, e se puder daí tambem tirar essas minhas duvidas, agradecerei muito!!

Você está de parabéns de fazer esse programa!

----------


## viniciusage2

Viu amigo!! mais uma coisa!! estava vendo os comments e ta escrito errado lá em "vidios - terra TV" e "vidios - Globo" (não preciso nem dizer onde ta errado huashuah)

espero ter ajudado! xD

ainda espero a resposta do post acima  :Wink: 

vlw!!!

----------


## scan

boa tarde *viniciusage2*!

1 = o primeiro passo - rede dos clientes é a interface que sai para os clientes / nat
ip address = da rede local
mas = mascara de rede exemplo /24 , /30 , /25 , /26 , /16 , /8
interface = nome da interface dos clientes 

2 = o segundo passo - links
insira :
ip adress 201.66.248.50 
network 201.66.248.48 
masc 29 
gateway do link 201.66.248.49 
velocidade 128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
interface que esta conectado o link 

OBS: você esta configurando certo, mas tem um pequeno detalhe, o programa só gera para links dedicados, estarei postando agora a verão 0.3 com alguns erros corrigidos .... e espero que a proxima versão 0.4 eu já tenha colocado o suporte para adsl...

----------


## scan

Nova versão 0.3

Segue link com nova versão do programa, e link com log de correções do mesmo.

http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver 0.3.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

----------


## scan

Nova versão 0.4 com suporte para ADSL

OBS: o código gerado para ADSL deve ser verificado, pois o mesmo eu peguei aqui no UnderLinux e pode estar errado.
caso encontrem erros, favor indicar o erro e uma solução para o mesmo, para que eu possa corrigir e disponibilizar uma nova versão corrigida.

Segue o link:
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.4.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

----------


## provelink

Nossa muito massa em ótimo trabalho. 
Se ele configurasse o dns ele estaria pronto para usar?
Ele entregaria o mk loadbalance pronto para uso né?

----------


## scan

bom dia provelink,

O programa gera todo o código para balanceamento de link, quanto a opção de DNS, acabei de implementar e estarei disponibilizando no proximo post...

t++

----------


## scan

Nova versão do programa, versão 0.5

agora o programa gera o código para configurar o dns, idéia levantado pelo nosso amigo provelink ..

Link:
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.5.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

t++

----------


## provelink

Em qual verção do mk ele se adapta melhor?

----------


## scan

Boa noite provelink!!!

Eu testei somente no MK 4.5....

OBS: como é um programa para gerar código PCC, se não me engano da verão 3.0 adiante dá suporte para PCC.

t++

----------


## provelink

Entre um TP-Link 4 Wan e 1 Lan TP-R488T  uma RB 493AH para loadbalance pcc o que é melhor em desempenho e satisfação ?

----------


## scan

Eu uso uma RB450G, 680 de processador e 256 Ram + 5 portas Lan Gigabyte -> uso esta RB com 3 links Embratel...
OBS: prefiro a RB450G + MK + PCC do que o TP-Link, pois tem a questão de conexões simultaneas e a RB450G tem hardware para dar e vender...
e com MK temos muitas possibilidades....

----------


## mczrafael

O chefe e se eu precisar usar mais de 5portas eu posso ligar em serie duas dessas ou tenho que comprar uma 493, que pelo que eu vi não tem porta gigabit e tambem as wireless vao ficar sem uso, sem falar que é os olhos da cara.

----------


## scan

a RB493 tem 9 portas Lan 10/100 ........
veja bem, uma porta vc vai usar para rede clientes .... 
as outras oito portas vc usa para links....
cada porta de link vc pode usar links de até 10/100...
a saida principal "rede clientes" é 10/100 .... ou seja, vc vai ter uma saida de até 100mb .....Exp:
ether1 = rede clientes 
ether2 = link 10mb
ether3 = link 10mb
ether4 = link 10mb
ether5 = link 10mb
ether6 = link 10mb
ether7 = link 10mb
ether8 = link 10mb
ether9 = link 10mb

saida total = 80mb = neste caso a RB vai suportar tranquilos, pois a saida é 10/100

minha RB tem Gigabyte mas não uso pois não vou ter 1000mb para colocar de link heehehheee

----------


## Juniin

Parabéns , muito bom o programa!

abs

----------


## meinel

Bom dia,
otimo post...
fiz o bal. pcc e funcionou perfeito, no notebook. quando coloca ele no servidor ele nao pinga na rb750....

link 1 - 192.168.254.254
link 2 - 192.168.1.1

ip pcc rb 750 - 192.168.100.1

coloco no notebook
192.168.100.2
255.255.255.0
192.168.100.1
192.168.100.1

funciona o perfeito, pingo nos dois modens.
quanbdo coloco no servidor, nao vai por nada
ja fiz ip fixo, dhcp

uso o dns da google

se alguem puder ajudar

agradeço denovo pelo Post.

----------


## scan

passa ai a configuracao para analise ...

----------


## guilhermebrasileiro

Amigo da pra fazer PCC e gereciamento em 1 so Mk? ou tem q faezr pcc em um e gereciamento em outro. Aqui eu uso um mk com pppoe.

----------


## scan

> Amigo da pra fazer PCC e gereciamento em 1 so Mk? ou tem q faezr pcc em um e gereciamento em outro. Aqui eu uso um mk com pppoe.


Boa tarde Guilherme, eu uso separado aqui, uso uma RB para PCC e um pc para fazer gerênciamento "HotSpot", mas vi em alguns posts que é possivel usar tudo em um. 

t++

----------


## clecioe

boa tarde a todos do forum, estou com a seguinte situação tenho uma rb450g e dois adsl.

1º) adsl endereço ip: 192.168.254.6
gateway: 192.168.254.2
2º) adsl endereço ip: 192.168.253.6
gateway: 192.168.253.2

no software coloquei da seguinte maneira
ip address: 192.168.100.1
network: 192.168.100.0
masc: 24
interface: ether5
dns primario: 192.168.100.1
dns segundario: 192.168.100.2

link
ip address: 192.168.253.6
network: 192.168.253.0
masc: 24
gateway: 192.168.253.2
velocidade: 1024
interface: ether1
link adsl

ip address: 192.168.254.6
network: 192.168.254.0
masc: 24
gateway: 192.168.254.2
velocidade: 1024
interface: ether2
link adsl

codigo gerado pelo software
/ip address add address=192.168.100.1/24 interface=ether5
/ip dns set primary-dns=192.168.100.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=192.168.100.3
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether5
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=ether1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=ether2 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether2
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!ether1 src-address=192.168.100.0/24
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!ether2 src-address=192.168.100.0/24
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1 routing-mark=to_ether1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether2 routing-mark=to_ether2
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether2 scope=30 target-scope=10

ai quando coloco o codigo ele não navega mas pinga dentro da rb pelo terminal ping UOL - O melhor conteúdo

----------


## interhome

> boa tarde a todos do forum, estou com a seguinte situação tenho uma rb450g e dois adsl.
> 
> 1º) adsl endereço ip: 192.168.254.6
> gateway: 192.168.254.2
> 2º) adsl endereço ip: 192.168.253.6
> gateway: 192.168.253.2
> 
> no software coloquei da seguinte maneira
> ip address: 192.168.100.1
> ...


informe o dns corretamente !!!

----------


## WordNet

Olá scan
muito obrigado pela ajuda
esse programa é muito bom mesmo
usei ele para montar meu balancer
só que to com um problema
to usando um balancer paralelo com o servidor principal
mais tentei de tudo e as requsições só saem por um link
e mesmo assim tive que desativar a opção invert nas regras do mangle
ai vai minhas regras



```
/ip address add address=192.168.30.1/24  interface=SAIDA
/ip dns set primary-dns=208.67.222.222
/ip dns set secondary-dns=208.67.220.220
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=SAIDA
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=LINK1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=LINK2 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK2
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!LINK1 src-address=192.168.30.0/24
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!LINK2 src-address=192.168.30.0/24
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=LINK1 new-connection-mark=LINK1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=LINK2 new-connection-mark=LINK2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=LINK1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=LINK2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=LINK1_conn disabled=no in-interface=SAIDA new-routing-mark=to_LINK1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=LINK2_conn disabled=no in-interface=SAIDA new-routing-mark=to_LINK2 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK1 routing-mark=to_LINK1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK2 routing-mark=to_LINK2
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK2 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 se puder me dar uma ajuda agradeço faz 5 dias que eu tento na madrugada e não consigo
obrigado

----------


## ivovid

ainda continuo com o mesmo problema coloco os dns 
/ip dns set primary-dns=208.67.222.222
/ip dns set secondary-dns=208.67.220.220

e nem compartilha internet, teno uma rb450g será que alguem poderia me ajudar, ja tentei de tudo

----------


## scan

Bom dia Clecioe! na configuração gerada, o unico problema que pude observar foi o DNS, exatamente como o amigo Interhome citou... Outro detalhe é que o gerador de código para ADSL foi implementado na versão 0.5, e até agora não foi modificado por não apontarem nenhum erro no mesmo, não sei lhe falar se funciona corretamente para ADSL pois não tenho ADSL, já com ip dedicado, eu fiz os testes e funciona normalmente..
OBS: caso encontrem erros no código gerado para ADSL, favor me avizem....
OBS: no seu caso, na interface do adsl, deve ser colocada a conexão ppoe, assim eu vi num post aqui do forum, e foi por este post que me basiei para gerar o programa..

----------


## scan

bom dia Ivovid!
veja se a interface esta correta, pois tem a questão do adsl de não colocar a interfece em si e sim a conexão ppoe ...

----------


## scan

veja se a interface esta correta, pois tem a questão do adsl de não colocar a interfece em si e sim a conexão ppoe ...

----------


## clecioe

boa tarde, a interface do adsl esta correta, pois o meu modem esta roteado, o seu script só funciona em modem bridge, em modo ppoe.

----------


## clecioe

lembrando que tou usando mikrotik versão 3.30.

----------


## scan

Neste caso está facil, na hora de colocar dedicado / adsl, escolha dedicado pois neste caso vc sabe a interface e o ip que esta vindo "adsl - > roteador -> nat -> exemplo 192.168.0.1" .... no programa ficaria por exemplo ip 192.168.0.2, 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1...

tenho um conhecido que configurou desta forma...
t++

----------


## interhome

> Em qual verção do mk ele se adapta melhor?


 Apartir da Versão 3.30 em diante.

----------


## interhome

Configurando o Adsl usando o modem roteado, passa a ter o problema da instabilidade do link e não deteccao do Mikrotik. Passa a ser obrigatório a criação de regras para desabilitar/ativar a interface em caso de queda. 
Outra desvantagem de usar o modem roteado e a baixa memoria e processamento dos modens que ocasionam em lentidão e travamento.

----------


## wimigasltda

voce acredita que para adsl tem que usar pppoe fazendo o mikrotik discar a conexão.

----------


## scan

em ip router fica definido todas as rotas, e rota padrão, onde as demais "2,3,4" dependendo do número de links, entrão em ação quando o link padrão falha "por isso tem o teste de ping em todas as rotas"... 
a principio acho que funciona, mas tem um pequeno detalhe :
* se a rota padrão para, a secundária entra automática...
* e a marcação de roteamento da rota parada, como fica ??? é neste ponto que tenho dúvidas se o teste de ping vai funconar, e se o PCC vai parar de enviar trafegos para rota parada.... 
* casso ele faça o que foi sitado acima, não há a necessidade de criar regras de desabilitar / ativar a interface de queda ...

T++

----------


## clecioe

amigos conseguir colocar o bicho para funcionar, mas ainda estou com problemas, a minha solução foi criar uma bridge na hora que crie ele funciono a internet abriu todos os sites fez download tudo a mil maravilha, mas teve um problema um dos link esta parado sem conectividade, como faço para ele funcionar fazendo com quer os dois link trabalhem fazendo o balanceamento de carga. nos meus proximos post vou colocar as screen para acompanharem.

----------


## interhome

> em ip router fica definido todas as rotas, e rota padrão, onde as demais "2,3,4" dependendo do número de links, entrão em ação quando o link padrão falha "por isso tem o teste de ping em todas as rotas"... 
> a principio acho que funciona, mas tem um pequeno detalhe :
> * se a rota padrão para, a secundária entra automática...
> * e a marcação de roteamento da rota parada, como fica ??? é neste ponto que tenho dúvidas se o teste de ping vai funconar, e se o PCC vai parar de enviar trafegos para rota parada.... 
> * casso ele faça o que foi sitado acima, não há a necessidade de criar regras de desabilitar / ativar a interface de queda ...
> 
> T++


O Mk desabilita a rota de trafego, mas a rota estatica fica de "pé" e ele continua "pingando". Quando há resposta ele toma a ação de levantar a Rota de trafego.
Outra coisa, quando a rota cai, a marcação para aquela rota não para. O router vendo que a rota esta desabilitada ele envia pela default.
Para o balanceamento ficar 100% o certo seria implementar teste de link e em caso de queda de link. Criar regras levando em consideração os links existente no momento. Evitando lentidão.

----------


## netuai

gostei muito do programa, configurei uma rb450 so não coloquei para funcionar, mas observando bem as configurações que o programa faz, ficou show, direcionamento de bancos e tudo mais, showzão mesmo, vou testar e depois ponho os resultados aqui

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Parabéns pela iniciativa com criatividade e prestatividade, se trabalhase na minha empresa talvez lhe daria um aumento, talvez!!!

----------


## ElonPJr

Amigo boa noite primeiramente.
Ja tem tres anois que tenho provedor de internet e a dois que tenho mais de um link. Nesses dois ultimos anos tenho tentando fazer um balancemento de carga com ips fixos dinamicos e nada tinha dado certo. E com a primeira Versão do programa pcc que vc criou, funcionou tudo aqui na empresa. Gostaria que vc add eu para falarmos mais... e Antes de terminar é logico meu mais sinceros agradecimentos pela iniciativa e ajuda a mim e a muitos outros que poderiam estar passando pelo mesmo problema....
[email protected] este é o msn...

----------


## netuai

eu bem que tentei, mas nao funcionou nao, acho que é pq tenho 2 adsl em bridge e um dedicado

----------


## clecioe

faz tempo que estou tentando colocar o meu load balance para funcionar tanto em bridge ''pppoe" como em route e nenhuma das duas tentativas não deu certo.

1º adsl ip: 192.168.200.3, gateway: 192.168.200.2 (modo roteado)
1º adsl ip: 192.168.100.3, gateway: 192.168.100.2 (modo roteado)

IP Clientes Saida: 192.168.254.3
Obs:. já setei os ip de dns 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220 / ja tentei 192.168.254.2 e 192.168.254.5 e nada de funcionar internet não sai nada, mas pinga para fora pelo terminal tem comunicação. se alguem tiver alguma solução me der uma luz tenho uma rb450g. 

email: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]

segue o codigo gerado, sei que todo mundo colocou para funcionar !!! eu vou ser o primeiro que não consigo.

/ip address add address=192.168.254.2/24 interface=local
/ip dns set primary-dns=192.168.254.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=192.168.254.5
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=local
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=wan1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=wan2 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wan1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=wan2
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!wan1 src-address=192.168.254.0/24
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!wan2 src-address=192.168.254.0/24
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=wan1 new-connection-mark=wan1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=wan2 new-connection-mark=wan2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wan1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wan2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=local new-connection-mark=wan1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=local new-connection-mark=wan2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=wan1_conn disabled=no in-interface=local new-routing-mark=to_wan1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=wan2_conn disabled=no in-interface=local new-routing-mark=to_wan2 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=wan1 routing-mark=to_wan1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=wan2 routing-mark=to_wan2
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=wan1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=wan2 scope=30 target-scope=10

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Se vc tem Ip e Gateway, no caso, na hora de colocar os ips no programa vc usar a opção internet dedicado....

foi a unica coisa que vi que poderia ser o problema.

OBS: Já fiz teste usando a mesma configuracao para adsl, mas usei dedicado no programa e funcionou legal ...

t++





> faz tempo que estou tentando colocar o meu load balance para funcionar tanto em bridge ''pppoe" como em route e nenhuma das duas tentativas não deu certo.
> 
> 1º adsl ip: 192.168.200.3, gateway: 192.168.200.2 (modo roteado)
> 1º adsl ip: 192.168.100.3, gateway: 192.168.100.2 (modo roteado)
> 
> IP Clientes Saida: 192.168.254.3
> Obs:. já setei os ip de dns 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220 / ja tentei 192.168.254.2 e 192.168.254.5 e nada de funcionar internet não sai nada, mas pinga para fora pelo terminal tem comunicação. se alguem tiver alguma solução me der uma luz tenho uma rb450g. 
> 
> email: [email protected]
> ...

----------


## scan

Netuai!

Não sei se meu adsl é diferente, mas aqui, eu uso em Bridge e o mesmo me passa um ip / gateway fixo, mas o modem pega o ip dinamico...

neste caso, eu estou configurando tudo com ip dedicado no programa pcc, e funciona blz, fassa o teste.....

OBS: Agora se o ip que vai para o seu MK é dinamico, neste caso, o programa PCC ainda esta em faze de testes e não sei lhe informar se a codificação esta ok, frizo que se alguem encontrar erros é só falar que eu reprogramo o sistema e disponibilizo a versão nova.

t++

----------


## pliniosartori

Scan,

Tenho 3 Links, só que esses links saem somente por uma interface "Internet"...

essa interface "Internet" e ligada a uma switch onde essa switch esta ligada os modens
192.168.2.254
192.168.2.253
192.168.2.252

como ficaria o balanceamento usando somente uma interface, onde tem 3 links nessa interface ?

----------


## claudinhohw

parabéns pela iniciativa vou testat  :Big Grin:

----------


## viniciusage2

Olá pessoal!
Estou gostando muito do programa, já 2 balanceamentos!
O primeiro foi entre um ADSL e um Dedicado (coloquei os 2 como dedicado no programa pq a ADSL estava como roteada e não bridge)
Agora fiz outro com 3! 2 ADSL e 1 Dedicada, do mesmo modo de antes.
Só queria avisar a respeito de uma coisa! Não sei se é realmente um Bug de todos, ou se só o meu que deu isso.
Quando eu fiz o balancemento dos 3 links, verifiquei que só 2 estava realmente passando dados, q eram as 2 adsl, aí começei a pesquisar dentro do winbox o que poderia ser, e descobri, que por algum motivo, o programa não criou as rotas (gateway normal e gateway com marcação de conexão). Elas estavam lá no firewall e talz, mas não foram criadas lá em route, aí é claro, fui lá e criei um gateway normal para a dedicada e criei a otra rota com a marcação de conexão e daí funcionou blz.
O programa está muito bom! Falei isso, só para verificarem, pois quem sabe isso acontece com todo mundo só o pessoal talvez não tenha visto!

Muito obrigado pelo programa!!!

----------


## scan

Pliniosartori!

Cara, ta ai uma coisa que não pude solucionar, tive este mesmo problema mas na época não podia perder tempo para solucionar, tive que comprar uma RB com 5 portas para solucionar meu problema, mas em pesquisa aqui no forum, vi um poste de um colega que disse que é possivel fazer isso usando vlan, no MK ficaria uma ether para casa vlan "deste geito daria para fazer a regra pcc direcionando a rota para cada ether normalmente."

OBS: não cheguei a estudar esta sulução, mas pesquise aqui no forum sobre vlan que pode dar certo .

----------


## viniciusage2

Olá Scan!
Acho que você não intendeu direito o que eu postei antes.
Eu falei sobre o problema que dava, porem eu veirifiquei e descobri o problema, o problema era que o programa tinha criado só as rotas d 2 dos meus 3 links, tipow assim, ele fez tudo para os 3 links, todas as regras no firewall, tudo tudo, ele só não fez as regras de route de UM dos meus links, os outros 2 estavam funcionando blz, então o que eu fiz? Fui lá e criei as regras em route, fiz uma regra com o gateway normal, 201.xxx.xxx.xxx. e criei mais uma regra em routes, com o mesmo gateway, só que com marcação de conexão (ex. conn_link). Aí resolveu o meu problema, agora está tudo ok, as luzinhas das minhas 3 redes estão bem lokas piscando hehe. Postei isso, para caso alguem tenha o mesmo problema que eu, conseguir resolver, quem sabe scan, o seu problema não era o msm??

Um abraço!!

----------


## scan

blz, não tive problemas aqui, e obrigado pela observação.

t++

----------


## viniciusage2

Não sei se intendi direito a questão do pliniosartori, mas pelo que intendi, ele tem um hub, com 3 adsl, dela sai UM cabo para o servidor, isto?
Não tem como você colocar os 3 ips dos modens numa interface sóó?? Tipow assim, pega no programa, e coloca os ips dos 3, e em nome de interface, coloca o mesmo nome para as 3, será que não resolve o teu problema??? eu nunca testei, por que aqui eu tenho um computador separado sóó para fazer os balanceamentos e daí o sinal ja entra no meu servidor (RB) dividido e pronto, fiz isso, por que as regras de balanceamento estavam acho que entrando em conflito com as do hotspot, mas tenta fazer isso que eu flei, coloca todos os ips e tudu mais e coloca todos eles com o mesmo nome de interface, quem sabe dê certo!!
Se der certo me avisa!!
Abraço!!
Scan! Esse teu prog é mtooo massa!! Ajudo muitaa gentee!!

----------


## scan

Segue nova versão do sistema para gerar código para balanceamento PCC.

Ver. 0.6
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_0.6.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

OBS: não tive tempo de verificar o código gerado, mas na outra semana irei fazer os testes.

At.: Scan

----------


## rogeriodj

Ta com um bug na parte do pcc que deveria aparecer a interface dos clientes fica aparecendo os pppoe, mais tirando isso ta otimo...




> Segue nova versão do sistema para gerar código para balanceamento PCC.
> 
> Ver. 0.6
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_0.6.zip
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt
> 
> OBS: não tive tempo de verificar o código gerado, mas na outra semana irei fazer os testes.
> 
> At.: Scan

----------


## scan

Boa tarde RogerioDj!

Estive a olhar o código gerado e verifiquei que o mesmo só gera uma interface pppoe se vc configurar para adsl - bridge, onde neste caso vc indica a interface que esta conectado o modem adsl, como não é preciso configurar ip para o mesmo, é criado uma conexão pppoe onde a mesma é que vai ser utilizada para conexão adsl e nat, a interface onde esta o adsl só serve como meio para a autenticaçào.

Agora, se o seu adsl estiver rotiado, ou seja, vc fez a autenticação no próprio modem, neste caso vc deve usar a primeira opção do programa que é Dedicado / adsl - rotiado.

Obrigado por testar o programa e se tiver mais uma observação é só falar.

----------


## rogeriodj

Acho que não expliquei o erro, vou tentar novamente,olhe o script gerado e as interfaces destacadas, pois deveriam constar a interface que vai para os clientes e não as adsls...

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=out
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=link-1adsl new-connection-mark=link-1adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=link-2adsl new-connection-mark=link-2adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=link-3adsl new-connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=link-1adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link-1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=link-2adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link-2adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link-3adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-1adsl* new-connection-mark=link-1adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-2adsl* new-connection-mark=link-2adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-2adsl* new-connection-mark=link-2adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-3adsl* new-connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-3adsl* new-connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-3adsl* new-connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/5
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=*link-3adsl* new-connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/6
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=link-1adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=*link-1adsl* new-routing-mark=to_link-1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=link-2adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=*link-2adsl* new-routing-mark=to_link-2adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=link-3adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=*link-3adsl* new-routing-mark=to_link-3adsl passthrough=yes






> Boa tarde RogerioDj!
> 
> Estive a olhar o código gerado e verifiquei que o mesmo só gera uma interface pppoe se vc configurar para adsl - bridge, onde neste caso vc indica a interface que esta conectado o modem adsl, como não é preciso configurar ip para o mesmo, é criado uma conexão pppoe onde a mesma é que vai ser utilizada para conexão adsl e nat, a interface onde esta o adsl só serve como meio para a autenticaçào.
> 
> Agora, se o seu adsl estiver rotiado, ou seja, vc fez a autenticação no próprio modem, neste caso vc deve usar a primeira opção do programa que é Dedicado / adsl - rotiado.
> 
> Obrigado por testar o programa e se tiver mais uma observação é só falar.

----------


## scan

Bom dia RogerioDJ!

Agora eu entendi, vou fazer a modificação aqui e retorno a versão corrigida.

t++

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Segue em anexo nova versão do programa com correções.

ver. 0.7
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/pcc_0.7.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

OBS: se encontrarem algum erro, favor é só falar que eu verifico e corrigo.

----------


## scan

Bom dia RogerioDj!

Acabei de testar a versão 0.7 aqui no meu servidor com 3 links dedicados Embratel + 4 links ADSL, funcionou perfeitamente, pode usar agora que vc vai ver que foi corrigido os erros, mas caso encontre mais algum é só falar.

t++

----------


## palozo

Meu brother, 

Muito legal seu programa,

Já uso ele aqui e funciona blz, mas estou com uma dúvida, na verdade um probleminha, desde que configurei o pcc, tenho tido problemas no carregamento de páginas, dá erro ao carregar e quando atualizo a página ela recarrega normal, o que poderia ser??

Imagino que possa ser algo com o dns, já chequei as operadoras e está normal, mas tenho dúvidas quanto a configuração do DNS para os dois links, o dns de um link fica como primário e o do outro como secundário??

----------


## scan

Bom dia Palozo!
já tive problemas de DNS aqui tambem, e na maioria das vezes éra o próprio DNS.
OBS:
eu uso o links -> PCC -> MK - controle de clientes 
no esquema acima eu não uso o dns do pcc, e sim o dns do MK - controle de clientes, moral da história, o cliente requisita para o MK - controle de clientes, o mesmo requisita para o pcc mas já informando o ip destino e não requisitando o dns, assim evita o bloqueio de dns por parte das operadoras. 
tipo vc querer usar o dns da embratel nos links Embratel e velox.

E, vc colocando um servidor dns ao lado do MK - controle de clientes, fica melhor ainda.

espero ter ajudado.
t++

----------


## gsiena

Sugestoes/Correçoes
Caro scan , sugiro algumas modificaçoes/correçoes no programa, que alias é muito bom:

1 - Opçao para escolher qual dos links será a rota padrão (distance=1 e sem routing-mark)
2 - em /interface pppoe-client , setar como *no* as opçoes *add-default-route* e *use-peer-dns* , pois as mesmas interferem nas rotas e dns setados pelo codigo gerado.
3 - Criar uma regra pra direcionar o trafego https (porta tcp 443) para a rota principal (esta regra deve ficar antes das regras do balanceamento PCC)
(/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether1)
4 - Mudar a politica de balanceamento de=*both-address* para=*both-address-and-ports* , acho que esta ultima divide o trafego mais uniformemente.

O resto ta excelente, o programa faz muito bem o que promete. Parabens pela iniciativa

----------


## scan

Boa tarde gsiena!

ótimas observações, eu estava procurando como remover as rotas que o pppoe cliente gerava.
adicionei todas as observações sitadas no versão do programa que vou postar logo mais com exeção da primeira.
só não entendi o a observação 1, pois a jogada é justamente usando o routing-mark, no site da MK mostra desta forma pois na medida que o link cai ele vai para o prossimo. por isso temos a sequencia de links com distance 1, 2 , 3, etc.

obrigado pela ajuda e se tiver mais idéias para melhorar o programa é só falar.
t++

----------


## scan

Segue em anexo nova versão do programa, versão 0.8.

http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_ver_0.8.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

t++

----------


## evertonsoares

Excelente ajuda caro amigo, vou fazer alguns testes aqui na RB450!

----------


## clecioe

a minha duvida ainda é a onde colocar os dns pois tou usando opendns 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220 no mikrotik cliente e continuar aparecendo paginas brancas dos sites e dificuldades de abri o msn

esquema

load
192.168.254.3
255.255.255.0
192.168.254.2 
dns 208.67.222.222
dns 208.67.220.220

mikrotik cliente
192.168.2.3
255.255.255.0
192.168.2.2 
dns 208.67.222.222
dns 208.67.220.220

afinal a onde estou errando dessa vez para ficar aparecendo pas paginas brancas e não carregar o site direito.

----------


## Streit

Bacana baixei aqui quando chegar minha rb 450 vo testar.

----------


## gsiena

Mais algumas dicas para o nosso amigo scan:
1 - Pequeno erro de gramática, Link Dedicado / Link rotiado ADSL , trocar "rotiado" para "roteado"
2 - Quanto aos comentarios/scripts , basta que sejam feitos apenas no menu /ip route , Quando um pacote é direcionado para uma routing-mark cujo link esteja down, automaticamente vai para a rota padrao (rotas padrao sao aquelas que nao tem routing-mark setada), Não é nescessário desabilitar regras em qualquer menu do /ip firewall , apenas em /ip route se desabilitar uma regra de um link inativo, automaticamente vai para o proximo link ativo.
3 - Em /ip firewall mangle, trocar tudo onde tem: chain=input para chain=prerouting (dica retirada de NetworkPro on Combining NATed Links - MikroTik Wiki ), fiz isso aqui e melhorou ligeiramente o balanceamento, e ainda torna possivel acessar o Mikrotik LoadBalance externamente através de qualquer link ativo, mesmo que outros links estejam down.
4 - /ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Link1" disabled=no dst-address=200.199.200.2/26 in-interface=ether1
Nesta regra, em dst-address , esta adicionando o endereço ip , o correto seria adicionar a network do link em questao... ex: 200.199.200.0/26
5 - Na address-list loopback, incluir as networks de redes locais e links dedicados, ex: 192.168.0.0/24 , 200.199.200.0/26 , fazendo isso pode eliminar esta regra: /ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=200.199.200.0/26 in-interface=ether1
6 - A opçao check-gateway=ping nao tem efeito em links adsl bridge (onde o gateway é diretamente a interface pppoe-client) , então pode ser removida essa opção para links adsl bridge.

Bom , basicamente é isso, se eu observar mais detalhes volto a postar  :Smile: 
Obrigado
Gabriel Siena

----------


## scan

bom dia gsiena!

As observações 1,2,3,4,6 foram todas implementadas e só estou a fazer uns testes básicos aqui e logo posta a versão nova do programa....

t++ e obrigado pela colaboração...

----------


## scan

bom dia!

Baseado nas observação do colega gsiena, segue abaixo nova versão do programa.

Versão 0.9
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_ver_0.9.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt

----------


## evertonsoares

> bom dia!
> 
> Baseado nas observação do colega gsiena, segue abaixo nova versão do programa.
> 
> Versão 0.9
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_ver_0.9.zip
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt


Estou usando aqui a versão com script gerado apartir da versão 0.8 em duas ADSL Bridge, ambas estão operando normalmente numa RB450. Durante a madrugada vou fazer o update, mas gostaria de saber se é realmente necessário ou não, uma vez que nenhum assinante reclamou de nada até agora!

----------


## gsiena

Everton, se esta tudo funcionando 100%, nao é nescessário o update. o Codigo gerado é praticamente o mesmo, exceto os comments. Estou aperfeiçoando umas coisas no script gerado, logo posto aqui mais algumas dicas/ideias. Eu uso esse balanceamento pcc praticamente desde quando foi lançado e tenho uma boa experiencia com ele, tenho cerca de 10 clientes meus (provedores) com esse balanceamento em produçao, alguns tem 8 links e mais de 400 clientes ativos nos horarios de pico, sem nenhum problema de navegaçao.
Qualquer duvida posta ae...abraço
Gabriel

----------


## Juniin

> Sugestoes/Correçoes
> Caro scan , sugiro algumas modificaçoes/correçoes no programa, que alias é muito bom:
> 
> 1 - Opçao para escolher qual dos links será a rota padrão (distance=1 e sem routing-mark)
> 2 - em /interface pppoe-client , setar como *no* as opçoes *add-default-route* e *use-peer-dns* , pois as mesmas interferem nas rotas e dns setados pelo codigo gerado.
> 3 - Criar uma regra pra direcionar o trafego https (porta tcp 443) para a rota principal (esta regra deve ficar antes das regras do balanceamento PCC)
> (/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether1)
> 4 - Mudar a politica de balanceamento de=*both-address* para=*both-address-and-ports* , acho que esta ultima divide o trafego mais uniformemente.
> 
> O resto ta excelente, o programa faz muito bem o que promete. Parabens pela iniciativa


Gsiena, tenho o pcc funcionando e agora vejo sua dica para deixar as opçoes *add-default-route* e *use-peer-dns* _como desmarcadas?! é isso mesmo ou essa dica é apenas para o programa do nosso amigo scan?_

----------


## scan

Boa noite!

Esta observação do Gsiena já foi implementada na ultima versão do sistema e pode ser utilizada por todos, a modificação visa a melhor ainda mais o desempenho do balanceador, neste caso, pode ser o caso de vc salvar suas configurações e testar a configuração com as modificações e confirmar ou não a melhora de desempenho.

OBS:
o *add-default-route, prejudicava a marcação de rotas.*
*o use-peer-dns, prejudicava o dns que vc tinha definido, ou seja, independente de vc ter ou não configurado um dns, esta opção alterava seu dns pela da operadora de um dos links adsl.*

*t++*

----------


## scan

Boa noite!

na versão 1.0, eu quero modificar a interface mais uma vez e adicionar a possibilidade de modificar configurações já feitas, evitando assim por algum erro ter que fechar o programa e começar tudo novamente. Irei centralizar mais as funções na tela e deixar algumas opções opcionais tais como "qual per-connection usar, configurar dns, gerar ou não script para para alguma rota, etc.", vai demorar um pouco pois as primeiras versões deste programa éra programação estruturada, e da versão 6 adiante é orientado a objeto o que me deu a oportunidade de altualizar o programa com mais rapidez, mas eu quero refazer a estrutura do programa para que eu possa adicionar as funções novas e permitir colocar mais funções com mais facilidades.

t++

----------


## Juniin

> Boa noite!
> 
> Esta observação do Gsiena já foi implementada na ultima versão do sistema e pode ser utilizada por todos, a modificação visa a melhor ainda mais o desempenho do balanceador, neste caso, pode ser o caso de vc salvar suas configurações e testar a configuração com as modificações e confirmar ou não a melhora de desempenho.
> 
> OBS:
> o *add-default-route, prejudicava a marcação de rotas.*
> *o use-peer-dns, prejudicava o dns que vc tinha definido, ou seja, independente de vc ter ou não configurado um dns, esta opção alterava seu dns pela da operadora de um dos links adsl.*
> 
> *t++*


Obrigado por responder. Certamente voce esclareu para muitos de nós o significado e aplicaçao dessas opçoes.
Fiz as mudanças -e mudei tambem de *both-address* para *both-address-and-ports-* e aparentemente melhorou*.
*
Obrigado

----------


## clecioe

Os sites Microsoft Corporation e www.avast.com não estam abrindo a solução vai ser adicionar ele em firewall > address list os ip dos sites para eu poder ter acesso a eles só ta faltando isso agora.

----------


## gsiena

Bom dia pessoal
Mais algumas alterações para melhorar ainda mais o programa:

# Alterações no codigo gerado:
1 - Nas regras /ip firewall mangle, onde action=mark-connection , adicionado a opção connection-state=new , isto corrige possives falhas na navegacão e ainda permite redirecionamento de portas para todos os links.
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link1 *connection-state=new* new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 *connection-state=new* new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/0

2 - Nos scripts, corrigido erro, onde estava disable=yes o correto é disabled=yes
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] *disabled=yes*;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] *disabled=yes*;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] *disabled=yes*;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] *disabled=yes*;"

3 - Recomendado utilizar a versão 4.x do Mikrotik para um excelente rendimento do balanceamento PCC, de preferencia a versão estável mais recente possível. A versão 4.x teve o pacote routing atualizado, com algumas melhorias.

----------


## rogeriodj

Cada dia esse programa ta mais show, valeu amigo...

----------


## netuai

ainda não testei, mas parece que ta ficando cada vez mais show mesmo, estou sempre acompanhadno aqui

----------


## scan

bom dia!

gsiena, irei fazer as atualizações o quanto antes possivel, mas estas vai demorar um pouco pois quero adicionar as funcionalidades que comentei em post anterior, mas ao terminar o sistema vai estar de cara nova e com as funcionalidades novas "as citadas acima e as citadas em post anterior".

t++

----------


## clecioe

estou tendo problemas com o site da Microsoft Corporation, www.avast.com e o site da Sign In e o msn não abre de jeito nenhum, data e horas estão atualizados no servidor e nos computadores da rede e ainda continua com o mesmo problema.

----------


## scan

pode ser dns, aqui eu uso opendns...

OBS: o código gerado pelo programa não esta setando o dns em versão 4.x do MK, pode ter acontecido isso com vc, basta ir em ip dns e setar o dns...

na proxima versão este erro vai estar corrigido.

t++

----------


## clecioe

eu estou usando os dns da minha operadora quando coloco opendns tambem fica do mesmo jeito, estou usando os script da sua ultima versão 0.9 que vc desenvolveu ... mas o resto ta show de bola, parabéns e sucessos.
a briga agora ta feia loadbalance vs microsoft, avast e msn.

----------


## clecioe

uma duvida que apareceu agora no tutorial do amigo catvbrasil ele diz para marca duas opções: Na aba DIAL OUT, configure os campos:
Deixar marcado as opções:
*ADD DEFAULT ROUTER
*USER PEER DNS
fui dar uma olhada no meu loadbalance essas duas opções não esta marcada eu devo marca ou deixo do jeito que tá. porque ele marcou e no seu script não teve a necessidade de marca essas opções.

----------


## Juniin

> uma duvida que apareceu agora no tutorial do amigo catvbrasil ele diz para marca duas opções: Na aba DIAL OUT, configure os campos:
> Deixar marcado as opções:
> *ADD DEFAULT ROUTER
> *USER PEER DNS
> fui dar uma olhada no meu loadbalance essas duas opções não esta marcada eu devo marca ou deixo do jeito que tá. porque ele marcou e no seu script não teve a necessidade de marca essas opções.


amigo , dá uma olhada na pagina anterior que tem a explicaçao para essa sua pergunta

----------


## scan

em ip firewall address lists tem uma loopback que são os endereços que vc não quer que passe pelo balanceador e sim na rota principal...

pode ser uma boa adicionar o bloco de ips dos serviços que estão com problemas até encontrar o problema "a solução".

t++

----------


## clecioe

na opção ip firewall address lists eu adicionei o site www.hotmail.com.br mas continuo do mesmo jeito, o interessante é que em uns computador ele conseguer abrir e em outros não e queria fazer uma forma de todos os usuarios da rede passar somente por um gateway para ver se o site da hotmail abria e o msn, pois quando o modem ta roteador ele passar somento por um gateway.

----------


## 1929

> estou tendo problemas com o site da Microsoft Corporation, www.avast.com e o site da Sign In e o msn não abre de jeito nenhum, data e horas estão atualizados no servidor e nos computadores da rede e ainda continua com o mesmo problema.


Amigo, eu sugiro que refaça do zero o balanceamento, pois isso não deveria acontecer.
Estamos aqui usando ainda uima versão mais antiga e está fazendo o balanceamento certinho. Alguns probleminhas de rota que surgiram foram feitos na mão mesmo e nunca mais mexemos. Não tem site que trava.
A não ser que numa versão nova algo tenha sido alterado e dado este resultado negativo, mas acho improvável.

Será que mais alguém está sendo impedido de acessar estes sites citados?

----------


## clecioe

uma coisa que prestei atenção é o relógio da minha rb sempre esta marcando a hora, dia. mês e ano tudo errado se desconfigurando do nada será que isso tem alguma coisa haver

----------


## Gustavinho

Muito bom o programa.....deu para tirar bastante duvida com as regras que ele gera e entender como funciona.

Estava seguindo um exemplo de um video e vi que tem algumas diferenças em relação as regras que o programa gera.

No entanto gostaria de entender o significado do _Peer Connection Classifier: 7/0, 7/1, 7/2, etc.._

O que significa na regra essa numeração?

Obrigado

----------


## evertonsoares

> Everton, se esta tudo funcionando 100%, nao é nescessário o update. o Codigo gerado é praticamente o mesmo, exceto os comments. Estou aperfeiçoando umas coisas no script gerado, logo posto aqui mais algumas dicas/ideias. Eu uso esse balanceamento pcc praticamente desde quando foi lançado e tenho uma boa experiencia com ele, tenho cerca de 10 clientes meus (provedores) com esse balanceamento em produçao, alguns tem 8 links e mais de 400 clientes ativos nos horarios de pico, sem nenhum problema de navegaçao.
> Qualquer duvida posta ae...abraço
> Gabriel


Estou tento um problema aqui no Underlinux com perda da senha!!! rsrsrsr é sério acho que ele pula de link e perco o login mesmo adicionando o IP da tabela de rota fixa ele não obedece talvez eu nao esteja colocando o ip correto, se tiver me passe, e sessões FTP, tem um cliente que faz sites e tem hora que ele não consegue conectar com o Filezilla no servidor que hospeda as páginas, tmbm adicionei o IP que ele me passou mas persiste, o resto esta normal...

----------


## Streit

Amigos alguem de voces que conseguiu pode me add no msn , eu nao to intendendo , so leigo no assunto eu me preocupei muito com firewall no começo que entrei e hoje depois de alguns dias de dono de provedor ainda nao sei muito sobre essa parte de ipadress e tal.

----------


## clecioe

o meu problema foi solucionado da seguinte forma, coloquei um modem em route e o resto em bridge ele abre msn, avast, microsoft sem problemas, mas tem horas que fica dando erro de pagina e aparecendo paginas brancas, quando tava tudo em bridge não tinha esses problemas. o que sera.

1 adsl route
2 adsl bridge
3 adsl bridge
4 adsl bridge

tudo em bridge abre todas paginas sem problemas menos microsoft, avast e msn em modo route fica dano tela branca as vezes não é direto e abre os sites normalmente microsoft, avast e msn. será que alguem tem alguma explicação.

----------


## 1929

> o meu problema foi solucionado da seguinte forma, coloquei um modem em route e o resto em bridge ele abre msn, avast, microsoft sem problemas, mas tem horas que fica dando erro de pagina e aparecendo paginas brancas, quando tava tudo em bridge não tinha esses problemas. o que sera.
> 
> 1 adsl route
> 2 adsl bridge
> 3 adsl bridge
> 4 adsl bridge
> 
> tudo em bridge abre todas paginas sem problemas menos microsoft, avast e msn em modo route fica dano tela branca as vezes não é direto e abre os sites normalmente microsoft, avast e msn. será que alguem tem alguma explicação.


O meu balanceamento aparentemente está redondinho.
Mas um cliente, faz 4 dias que não está conseguindo abrir nenhum site que peça senha.
Eu estava achando que era algum problema no navegador dele, mas visitando ele, notamos que pede o login e senha do hotspot normalmente.
Navega normal, mas se entrar em msn, orkut ou qualquer outro site que peça login, ele fica com tela branca também.
E agora lendo seu post fiquei na dúvida. Será que pode ter alguma relação com o balanceamento?
Nenhum cliente mais se queixou disso, pelo menos por enquanto.

----------


## clecioe

exato amigo estou com o mesmo problema tela branca e site de autenticação, tipo orkut, hotmail e msn eu tou desconfiado das rotas pois esses site tem que sempre sair por um gateway padrão não por gateway segundario ou outro gateway que esteja livre. na minha situação são 80 online de 80 online 30 conecta no msn e orkut e o resto não consegue de jeito nenhum e faz tempo que tou com esse problema

----------


## clecioe

vou deixa uma acesso remoto para vcs entrarem e dar uma olhada para ver se conseguer ver alguma coisa errada e que possa me ajudar
ip 187.40.222.210
login load
senha não tem
fico grato a todos que poderem me ajudar. só tou com problema de msn e site do hotmail que não abre nem a pal

----------


## 1929

> exato amigo estou com o mesmo problema tela branca e site de autenticação, tipo orkut, hotmail e msn eu tou desconfiado das rotas pois esses site tem que sempre sair por um gateway padrão não por gateway segundario ou outro gateway que esteja livre. na minha situação são 80 online de 80 online 30 conecta no msn e orkut e o resto não consegue de jeito nenhum e faz tempo que tou com esse problema


Mais alguém encontrou o mesmo problema? Fiz o cliente formatar a máquina dele. Não devia ter mandado formatar, pois se continuar o problema estou frito. Amanha vou ver se resolveu.

E segunda feira vou pedir para o funcionário do suporte dar uma revisada pois já faz mais de duas semanas que estava usando o balanceamento e estava beleza. O cliente disse que isso apareceu faz mais ou menos 4 dias. Talvêz alguma alteração que tenha sido feita pelo meu pessoal com as novas atualizações tenha dado alguma repercussão negativa no balanceamento. Felizmente foi só um cliente que reportou , pelo menos até agora.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Mais alguém encontrou o mesmo problema? Fiz o cliente formatar a máquina dele. Não devia ter mandado formatar, pois se continuar o problema estou frito. Amanha vou ver se resolveu.
> 
> E segunda feira vou pedir para o funcionário do suporte dar uma revisada pois já faz mais de duas semanas que estava usando o balanceamento e estava beleza. O cliente disse que isso apareceu faz mais ou menos 4 dias. Talvêz alguma alteração que tenha sido feita pelo meu pessoal com as novas atualizações tenha dado alguma repercussão negativa no balanceamento. Felizmente foi só um cliente que reportou , pelo menos até agora.


Ja tentou fazer uma marcação para as paginas que estao dando tela branca, sairem por um gateway??

Pelo pouco que testei aqui o site do bb.com.br nao sai da tela de senha da conta, ou seja, nao autenticava.....peguei o range de ip e marquei para sair por um link e funcionou blza.

Tenta marcar pelo menos pra essa pagina que esta tendo problemas pra ver se resolve.

----------


## 1929

> Ja tentou fazer uma marcação para as paginas que estao dando tela branca, sairem por um gateway??
> 
> Pelo pouco que testei aqui o site do bb.com.br nao sai da tela de senha da conta, ou seja, nao autenticava.....peguei o range de ip e marquei para sair por um link e funcionou blza.
> 
> Tenta marcar pelo menos pra essa pagina que esta tendo problemas pra ver se resolve.


No meu caso o problema é que isso só está acontecendo com um cliente. Todos os outros estão normais.
Mas agora voce falando em BB, me lembrei que de um tempo para cá, não me lembro se foi depois do balance, não consigo mais entrar no BB pelo notebook pois pede atualização do módulo de segurança. Já tentei reinstalar e nada. Mas no PC ele entra normalmnte.

----------


## Gustavinho

Hum que estranho, e essa pagina que o cliente esta tendo problemas voce consegue acessar normalmente?

Aqui eu tenho um problema mais que nao se refere a LB, que é o acesso a paginas como GMAIL, Orkut para os clientes que estão cadastrados no IPBindings.....as vezes nem consigo acessar a pagina, ja os clientes que estão autenticando normal entram na boa.

Ah testa com outros navegadores o acesso a pagina.

----------


## 1929

> Hum que estranho, e essa pagina que o cliente esta tendo problemas voce consegue acessar normalmente?
> 
> Aqui eu tenho um problema mais que nao se refere a LB, que é o acesso a paginas como GMAIL, Orkut para os clientes que estão cadastrados no IPBindings.....as vezes nem consigo acessar a pagina, ja os clientes que estão autenticando normal entram na boa.
> 
> Ah testa com outros navegadores o acesso a pagina.


Eu pedi para ele fazer a formatação, supondo que seria alguma pane em DLL. Mas ontem a noite vi que ele voltou a conectar mas não está ainda acessando paginas de login. Hoje eu vou lá ver se não terá alguma coisa a ver com MTU, pois é só ele que está com este problema. Ou de repente a placa de rede dele que possa estar baleada.

----------


## simaotiago

boa noite estou com uma duvida referente ao codigo gerado pelo programa , os scripts que sao gerados pelo programa , como eles funcionam? como vai se ativado os desativado as funcoes escritas no scripts ? tem que criar algum agendamento ?
parabens pelo programa nota 10

----------


## weltongbi

Bom dia!
Gostei do seu programa, ja usava pcc aqui. mas essa regras tão um poco melhor das que eu usava.

Sou novato no mikrotik, mas o fato de uns não ta conseguindo navegar não seria a falta da regra do dns?


```
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes
```

 Os programa também cria os scripts que ao meu ver é otimo, mas não fica em uso. teria que imprentar as regras.


```
/tool netwatch add host=[IP DA OPERADORA] up-script=Link1Up down-script=Link1Dow
```

 onde,
[IP DA OPERADORA] -> seria o um ip atraz do gateway.
Link1Up -> Script do link 1 ativo. neste caso sera um script para cada link.(O programa ja faz isso).
Link1Dow -> Script do link 1 desativo.

No meu caso como uso um enlace de 100km, o gateway fica no inicio da rede. quando o enlace cai o check-gateway resolve, mas to tendo problemas com a operadora e o check-gateway não resolve este problema. a unica solução até o momento e o netwatch.

Analise e veja se essa imprementação é necessaria.

----------


## viniciusage2

Boa noite para todos!
Scan, eu criei um Tutorial bem ilustrado e explicado sobre como usar o teu programa, pois assim como eu no começo não sabia muito o que colocar nos campos, apesar de ser bem simples de usar, eu sei que tem outras pessoas que podem ou passam por esses tipos de problemas, e queria saber se não tem problema de liberar ele aqui pro pessoal? Tenho tua permissão?? Tem agradecimentos para você e tudo mais!  :Wink: 

Abraço!!

----------


## netuai

> Boa noite para todos!
> Scan, eu criei um Tutorial bem ilustrado e explicado sobre como usar o teu programa, pois assim como eu no começo não sabia muito o que colocar nos campos, apesar de ser bem simples de usar, eu sei que tem outras pessoas que podem ou passam por esses tipos de problemas, e queria saber se não tem problema de liberar ele aqui pro pessoal? Tenho tua permissão?? Tem agradecimentos para você e tudo mais! 
> 
> Abraço!!


Então amigo, eu tentei de diversas formas, e não consegui, tenho muitas duvidas, tipo, eu uso 2 adsl e um dedicado, e logo vou pedir mais um adsl, nem sei como iniciar a config, seu tutorial poderia me ajudar e muito...

----------


## marlon

Amigãoo Boa iniciativaa! parabens vou fazer testes!

----------


## scan

sem problemas Viniciusage2...

----------


## netuai

> Boa noite para todos!
> Scan, eu criei um Tutorial bem ilustrado e explicado sobre como usar o teu programa, pois assim como eu no começo não sabia muito o que colocar nos campos, apesar de ser bem simples de usar, eu sei que tem outras pessoas que podem ou passam por esses tipos de problemas, e queria saber se não tem problema de liberar ele aqui pro pessoal? Tenho tua permissão?? Tem agradecimentos para você e tudo mais! 
> 
> Abraço!!


Amigão, libera ai para agente o manual, outra coisa, vcs sabem se esta ultima versão faz fail over? Ou seja, se um link falhar, os outros continuao o trabalho sem o falho?

----------


## viniciusage2

Pessoal!! Não to conseguindo colocar o anexo aqui!!! Sei lá por que, eu aperto em enviar arquivos e ele não faz NAADAAA! o que será q é? O arquivo é em .docx e tem 980kb =/ Ajudem aí que eu coloco ele aqui!

----------


## netuai

> Pessoal!! Não to conseguindo colocar o anexo aqui!!! Sei lá por que, eu aperto em enviar arquivos e ele não faz NAADAAA! o que será q é? O arquivo é em .docx e tem 980kb =/ Ajudem aí que eu coloco ele aqui!


tenta colocar em zip ou rar, se quiser tambem pode me passar por e-mail que posto para vc

----------


## viniciusage2

Segue em anexo o tutorial do Programa do Scan em .rar!
Depois de lerem me falem o que acharam, o que eu posso melhorar etc, e se quiserem, agradeçam xDDDD

Abraço a toodoos!!

----------


## 1929

> Amigão, libera ai para agente o manual, outra coisa, vcs sabem se esta ultima versão faz fail over? Ou seja, se um link falhar, os outros continuao o trabalho sem o falho?


Netuai, este guri é meu neto, uai! ( desculpe a rima)

Sim, fizemos o teste e funcionou perfeitamente.

----------


## netuai

> Segue em anexo o tutorial do Programa do Scan em .rar!
> Depois de lerem me falem o que acharam, o que eu posso melhorar etc, e se quiserem, agradeçam xDDDD
> 
> Abraço a toodoos!!


em que programa eu abro este docx? Não conseguino word nao

----------


## Gustavinho

> em que programa eu abro este docx? Não conseguino word nao


Office 2007 amigo.

----------


## evertonsoares

Aos amigos que tem modem adsl roteado podem "resetar" o modem e usar todos em bridge fazendo o balanceador discar sem problemas, aqui já testei com 4 modens discando, sem nenhum problema, inclusive misturei o máximo de links que pude, 1 dedicado, 1 rádio e 2 adsl com velocidades diferentes todas rodando ao mesmo tempo e sem problemas tmbm, este programa proporcionou a todos balancear facilmente seus links, economizando servidores, ernegia eletrica e outros dispositivos melhorando muito o nivel profissional de diversos provedores mais uma vez parabéns ao idealizador do projeto!  :Top:

----------


## scan

boa tarde!
Segue abaixo nova versão do programa, totalmente modificada e espero para melhor.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_ver_1.0.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/manual.zip

OBS: eu ainda não fiz os testes dessa nova versão quanto ao código gerado, a principio o código gerado é pra ser o mesmo da versão anterior, mas como eu modifiquei a extrutura do programa pode ser que eu tenha errado ou modificado algo, caso encontrem problemas é só falar.

At.: Scan

----------


## scan

Boa tarde Gsiena, disponibilizei agora a pouco o programa PCC com as modificações que eu tinha comentado para vc, qualquer coisa é só falar ...

t++
At.: Scan

----------


## nikollas

Scan, parabens pela inciativa. Gente assim que o forum precisa... outra coisa vc é Balsas-MA?

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Nikollas, sim eu sou de Balsas-MA, como sabe??

t++

----------


## cuiabanet

Fiquei em dúvida quanto ao per-connection-classifier alguem me da uma luz?

----------


## scan

em per-connection-classifier vc vai escolher como o link vai ser marcado, exemplo:
src-address -> origem endereço
dst-address -> destino endereço
src-port -> origem da porta
dst-port -> destino da porta
both-addresses -> ambos os endereços -> eu gosto de usar mais esta opção.
both-ports -> ambas as portas
both-addresses-and-ports -> ambos endereços e portas -> muita gente usa esta opção por que dá um efeito de soma de link
dst-address-and-port -> destino endereço e porta

----------


## cuiabanet

Funciona que é uma maravilha, obrigado Scan, agora a rede aqui da empresa está maravilha... Valeu pessoal!

----------


## rogeriodj

Olha o script criado com 3 adsls, a marcação ficou errada na parte de per-connection-classifier...




> # ip address --------------------------
> /ip address add address=172.30.255.1/24 interface=OUT
> 
> # interface pppoe-client --------------------------
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=LINK-1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=LINK-1adsl password=USER profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=USER
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=LINK-2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=LINK-2adsl password=USER profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=USER
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=LINK-3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=LINK-3adsl password=USER profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=USER
> 
> # ip dns -------------------------------------------
> ...


Uma dúvida nas regras onde se faz o new-routing-mark o passthrough que esta yes, não deveria estae no, pois comparando com o script do Wiki da Mikrotik nessa parte do PCC esta em *no*

----------


## scan

boa tarde *rogeriodj*!
Tipo, realmente no wiki da mikrotik nessa parte do PCC esta em no, nas primeiras versões do programa esta opção estava no, mas no decorrer das versões algumas coisas foram modificadas na procura de melhorar o desempenho. "se não me engano esta modificação foi uma dica do Gsiena", assim como várias outras modificações, se vc comparar a risca o código do Wiki com este vc vai notar que tem mais coisas diferentes...

qualquer coisa é falar ...
t++

----------


## scan

blz JorgeAldo!
Tipo, sei que não é aqui mas fazer o que né, eu testei o código para conexão e o mesmo não compila com a função MKTelnet.SSHLogin:= true; pois a mesma não recebe parametros mas retorna um booleano, tirando esta função o programa roda mas não funciona....

OBS: quanto a fazer um Wizard, por que não, quanto mais ajuda melhor...

t++

----------


## rogeriodj

Certo Scan, vc viu o pq o programa gerou o codigo errado, pois aqui usei 3 link adsls, 1 de 2mgs, 1 de 4mgs e outro de 8mgs, e o programa gerou somente para dois links iguais!!!




> boa tarde *rogeriodj*!
> Tipo, realmente no wiki da mikrotik nessa parte do PCC esta em no, nas primeiras versões do programa esta opção estava no, mas no decorrer das versões algumas coisas foram modificadas na procura de melhorar o desempenho. "se não me engano esta modificação foi uma dica do Gsiena", assim como várias outras modificações, se vc comparar a risca o código do Wiki com este vc vai notar que tem mais coisas diferentes...
> 
> qualquer coisa é falar ...
> t++

----------


## scan

agora eu entedi o que vc quiz dizer, no post anterio entendi errado o que vc tinha dito...

tipo, salva a configuração ai e me manda, pois acabei de fazer o teste aqui e fechou legal o código gerado..

OBS: mas encontrei um erro, tipo ao alterar alguma informação a mesma não esta indo quando é gerado o código, aparece os dados anteriores e com isso o código gerado é errado, já estou verificando aqui para resolver este problema..

t++

----------


## scan

boa tarde Rogeriodj, tipo usei as mesmas configurações baseado no código postado e o mesmo gerou corretamente.... por isso pedi que gravace a configuração digitada para eu analizar e possivelmente decobrir o porque aconteceu isso...

caso não me envie fica dificil encontrar o problema ....neste caso não adianta cobrar o porque gerou código errado ..
t+

----------


## chadii

Opaa primeiramente agradecer a iniciativa do pessoal que tirou parte do seu tempo para fazer esse software para ajudar a comu,parabens mesmooo!!Agora so uma pergunta, gerei meu codigo ontem e coloquei para rodar aparentemente esta ok, no entanto estou com um problema, eu tenho 3 adsls e um link dedicado!As interfaces adsl ficam como slave da interface dedicada, isso fik marcado qnd vc vai em intarface, ai tem a opcao la interface master, fik a interface qtenho meu dedicado ligado nele,que no meu caso ether2. O problema e que se eu nao tirar esse ether2 la do master nenhum dos meus pppoe conecta. Nenhum mesmo. Foi so colocar none la q tudo subiu na hora. Agora a pergunta e, isso afeta o balanceamento?A interface dedicada(master) recebe menos pacotes??Qual a intencao desse master? 
Vlwwsss!!

----------


## scan

Chadii, não entendi muito bem o problema mas vamos lá, o master que vc se refere seria o link padrão "rota padrão" ?, caso este link caia isso vai prejudicar um pouco o sistema pois apesar do mk definir outra rota padrão, os pacotes ainda vão ser marcados para o link parado, por isso tem um script com funções de up/dow de qualquer link do PCC, claro que isso não é automatizado deve ter a intervenção do adm da rede... caso o mesmo não veja isso, pode haver problemas na navegação...

Espero ter ajudado ...
t++

----------


## rogeriodj

Segue a configuração amigo, não enviei antes pois estava no serviço e não tinha como enviar...




> boa tarde Rogeriodj, tipo usei as mesmas configurações baseado no código postado e o mesmo gerou corretamente.... por isso pedi que gravace a configuração digitada para eu analizar e possivelmente decobrir o porque aconteceu isso...
> 
> caso não me envie fica dificil encontrar o problema ....neste caso não adianta cobrar o porque gerou código errado ..
> t+

----------


## scan

blz, irei analizar e corrigir o erro do programa, fica mais facil com este arqui pois posso ver como foi gravado e como o programa esta carregando as informações e logo ver como ele esta gerando ...

assim que eu encontrar o erro eu posto aqui uma versão corrigida....

t++

----------


## rogeriodj

Amigo Scan, segue outro arquivo gerado, com o script up/down, tbm esta gerando outro erro, percebi no no script busca por link0, link1 isso definido pelo comentario e assim por diante...

----------


## scan

bom dia rogeriodj, não entendi sua obs, olhei o arquivo e vi que o script esta gerando busca por link0, link1 e por diante "mas é busca e troca, ou seja encontrou o menentário faça isso fassa aquilo", veja que em ip route os links são marcados com os comentários justamente para que este script posso funcionar ....

t++

----------


## rogeriodj

É pq percebi que ele tbm busca no mangle pelos coments link0... e por la não tem comentario. Se todos nos tivessemos ips fixos em nossos links daria pra colocar o script up/down automatico, mais como não temos, estou aqui quebrando a cabeça pra ver se consigo, tenho uma ideia aqui, vou colocar em pratica pra testar...




> bom dia rogeriodj, não entendi sua obs, olhei o arquivo e vi que o script esta gerando busca por link0, link1 e por diante "mas é busca e troca, ou seja encontrou o menentário faça isso fassa aquilo", veja que em ip route os links são marcados com os comentários justamente para que este script posso funcionar ....
> 
> t++

----------


## scan

entendi, tipo, em uma versão anterior do programa tinha os comentários nos mangles etc, mas o colega gsiena disse que somente em ip router resolve o problema por isso tirei os comentários dos demais e deixei o ip route, mas no script ele gera para todos e como ele só troca se encontrar o comentário, não tem problema deixar os outros, é claro que a vantagem disso é que se por acaso vc quizer desativar em mangles tambem basta colocar o comentário pois o script esta pronto ...

t++

----------


## scan

OBS:
por enquanto usem a versão 0.9, pois a versão 1.0 eu encontrei alguns problemas e pode demorar um pouco ...

t++

----------


## Gustavinho

> em per-connection-classifier vc vai escolher como o link vai ser marcado, exemplo:
> src-address -> origem endereço
> dst-address -> destino endereço
> src-port -> origem da porta
> dst-port -> destino da porta
> both-addresses -> ambos os endereços -> eu gosto de usar mais esta opção.
> both-ports -> ambas as portas
> both-addresses-and-ports -> ambos endereços e portas -> muita gente usa esta opção por que dá um efeito de soma de link
> dst-address-and-port -> destino endereço e porta


Com essas classificações, é possivel eu apontar um cliente da rede para sair somento por um link?
No programa é necessário colocar as velocidades dos links?

----------


## marciorct

Primeiro, parabéns pelo programa, facilitou e muito a configuração e o entendimento de como funciona o PCC. 
Ontem chegou minha RB750 e utilizei a versão 1.0 . Configurei a RB com dois ADSLs de 1 mega em bridge. Tudo funcionando perfeitamente até agora, mas não consigo acessar os modens pela rede. 

Minha rede está assim:

2 modens ---->RB750------>Server MK------>PC-AP MK------> Clientes

Antes um modem era plugado direto no Server MK e não tinha problemas.

----------


## scan

o programa gera configuração para os adsl sem configurar os ips dos modens, pois o mesno não é necessário... para tanto vc deve ir em ip address e colocar o respectivo ip / interface de cada modem para poder ter acesso ao modem ...
t++

----------


## scan

sim, é necessário informar a velocidade dos links pois baseado na velocidade o programa vai regar o per-connection correto para o balanceamento ....

sobre apontar somente um cliente por um link, acho que não pois o balanceamento pcc é dinamico, a menos que vc coloque uma classe ip em loopback para passar somente pela rota padrão...

t++

----------


## chadii

Scan te perguntar..teria como fazer pcc com escolha de portas??ex: http para link 1e2, p2p 3, resto 45???vlw!!

----------


## scan

boa tarde chadii, se fosse um balanceamento estático eu diria sim, já com pcc não sei lhe dizer, mas acho que sim "conserteza vai dar um pouco de trabalho pois a lógica do PCC é um pouco digerente e teriamos de mudar um monte de coisas para funcionar desta forma"

t++

----------


## scan

boa tarde rogeriodj!

fiz uma nova versão e ao que me parece o problema do per-connection foi resolvido, dá uma testada e me diz se esta ok agora blz...
t++

----------


## scan

segue nova versão do programa com algumas correções, versão 1.1

http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_ver_1.1.zip

OBS:
até o momento a versão mais estavel é a 0.9

t++

----------


## Gustavinho

> sim, é necessário informar a velocidade dos links pois baseado na velocidade o programa vai regar o per-connection correto para o balanceamento ....
> 
> sobre apontar somente um cliente por um link, acho que não pois o balanceamento pcc é dinamico, a menos que vc coloque uma classe ip em loopback para passar somente pela rota padrão...
> 
> t++


Ahh entendi....bacana, no caso de eu querer mudar manualmente a referencia sobre a velocidade do link, teria algum parametro que eu poderia mudar?

----------


## scan

gustavinho69, não entendi a pergunta.

só para corrigir: é preciso informa a velocidade do link pois o pcc soma todos os links e divide pelo menor, com isso ele vai saber quantos per-connection ele vai precisar fazer para cada link.

Em rede, o per-connection marcado lá vai ser usado em todos os per-connection dos links...

t++

----------


## marciorct

Foi isso que fiz primeiramente e não adiantou




> o programa gera configuração para os adsl sem configurar os ips dos modens, pois o mesno não é necessário... para tanto vc deve ir em ip address e colocar o respectivo ip / interface de cada modem para poder ter acesso ao modem ...
> t++

----------


## scan

boa noite marciorct!

Tipo, a versão 1.0 do programa esta com alguns erros na hora de gerar a configuração, teste a versão nova 1.1, ao baixar o arquivo, lá tem um exemplo, abra o programa e carregue o exemplo e compare com o seu ...

t++

----------


## Gustavinho

> gustavinho69, não entendi a pergunta.
> 
> só para corrigir: é preciso informa a velocidade do link pois o pcc soma todos os links e divide pelo menor, com isso ele vai saber quantos per-connection ele vai precisar fazer para cada link.
> 
> Em rede, o per-connection marcado lá vai ser usado em todos os per-connection dos links...
> 
> t++


Ahh entendi....mais tipo, eu gerei o código com um valor de link de 2 MB sendo que tenho um de 10.
Neste caso ele gero os per-connection de acordo com o de 2Mb certo?

O que eu gostaria de saber se teria como alterar os valores que ele gerou, baseando o link de 10Mb.

vlwww

----------


## scan

exemplo :
adsl 4096mb
dedicado 1024mb
adsl 8192mb

resultado = 
soma = 13312mb / menor link 1024 = 13 per-connection //é assim que funciona...

4 per-connection para link adsl 4096mb
1 per-connection para link adsl 1024mb
8 per-connection para link adsl 8192mb

total = 13 per-connection

----------


## interhome

Quando for fazer essa conta, pense que o unico que tem garantia de quase 100% é o link dedicado. Considere na sua conta de calculo de link total.

----------


## Gustavinho

> exemplo :
> adsl 4096mb
> dedicado 1024mb
> adsl 8192mb
> 
> resultado = 
> soma = 13312mb / menor link 1024 = 13 per-connection //é assim que funciona...
> 
> 4 per-connection para link adsl 4096mb
> ...


Obrigado Scan pelo detalhamento....compreendi como funciona, basicamente cada per-connection eh de acordo com a velocidade do link.

Aproveitando...Nas opcoes de modem DSL Bridge, existem casos que o IP vem via DHCP Client....nao seria bacana colocar uma opcao dessas? Por exemplo a NET eh via DHCP.

Vlww Carinha...abracao

----------


## 1929

> Quando for fazer essa conta, pense que o unico que tem garantia de quase 100% é o link dedicado. Considere na sua conta de calculo de link total.


Então teria que cadastrar as velocidades do adsl como menor para compesar?

----------


## interhome

> Então teria que cadastrar as velocidades do adsl como menor para compesar?


Tem que ter sensibilidade para analisar os links usados. Para tentar ser o mais racional nas suas regras de balanceamento para que não haja gargalos e lentidões.

----------


## 1929

> Tem que ter sensibilidade para analisar os links usados. Para tentar ser o mais racional nas suas regras de balanceamento para que não haja gargalos e lentidões.


Atualmente eles estão trabalhando bem equilibrados. Mas isso varia. Em determinado momento parece que sai mais por um, noutro dia parece sair mais por outro. Hoje estão equilibrados.
Mas não fizemos esta compensação. Mas gostaria de tentar.
Que tipo de análise voce sugere? Ver se tem um link que fica sempre mais ocioso?

----------


## Gustavinho

Ontem adicionei outro link, mais percebi que o trafego esta saindo 80% pelo link principal.

Mais acredito que seja devido a esta questao da velocidade do link...pois minhas regras eu nao tinha feito com os valores certos do link.

----------


## evertonsoares

Qual melhor resultado de PCC na versão 1.0 em PER-CONNECTION-CLASSIFIER ? pois na versão anterior eu gerei o código e nem sei qual marcação está rodando no load-balance.

----------


## marciorct

Bom, comparei as configurações geradas nas versões 0.9, 1.0 e 1.1 . Continuo com o problema de não acessar as páginas de configurações dos modens. Adicionei as faixas de IPs dos modens em IP/ADDRESS, tentei fazer um NAT nestas interfaces. Pinga normal, mas não abre as páginas. Alguém teve algum problema parecido que me possa auxiliar?

----------


## nikollas

Caro Scan e amigos do fórum, neste projeto que fez teria como colocar a marcação de pacotes para priorizar portas/serviços sendo mais ou menos 4 grupos 
1. serviços fundamentais 80 e 443
2. serviços básico 21, 110
3. serviços intermediários 22,23
4. default o que não tiver no grupo 1,2 e 3 vai tudo o trafego para o grupo 4 e cada grupo teria um banda específica.
Teria como dar um exemplo? se possível.
Att...

----------


## interhome

O link dedicado tem uma garantia de quase 100%, então na soma se considera com o valor nominal contratado. Porem o adsl geralmente tem garantia de 10% do link, sem falar a própria degradação do meio utilizado. Quando se contrata um link residencial adsl de 8M não se espera que ele consiga se mantiver 100% no máximo contrato. Sem levar em consideração que muitos contratam 300 k, pois a operadora considera que não poderia vender link superior a 1 M e o sujeito contrata por fora os milagrosos que aumentam o seu link. Na hora da conta é necessário fazer testes estressando o link em vários horários para se saber qual a media que ele consegue se mantiver. Diante dessa analise se extrai um numero que fará parte da sua conta de throughput.

----------


## 1929

> O link dedicado tem uma garantia de quase 100%, então na soma se considera com o valor nominal contratado. Porem o adsl geralmente tem garantia de 10% do link, sem falar a própria degradação do meio utilizado. Quando se contrata um link residencial adsl de 8M não se espera que ele consiga se mantiver 100% no máximo contrato. Sem levar em consideração que muitos contratam 300 k, pois a operadora considera que não poderia vender link superior a 1 M e o sujeito contrata por fora os milagrosos que aumentam o seu link. Na hora da conta é necessário fazer testes estressando o link em vários horários para se saber qual a media que ele consegue se mantiver. Diante dessa analise se extrai um numero que fará parte da sua conta de throughput.



Boa esta informação. É como eu imaginava então.
Grato

----------


## scan

quanto a marcação dos pacotes não é o problema, o problema é como fazer isso no balanceamento, pois neste caso já não seria pcc.. vou montar uma exemplo que faz o que vc fala e já adianto que o problema deste tipo de gerenciamento é que o pessoal de ti tem de estar a toda hora verificando links afim de saber se esta tudo ok, tem que fazer regras para mudança de links para quando um parar, etc....

depois eu posto o exemplo

t++

----------


## nikollas

> quanto a marcação dos pacotes não é o problema, o problema é como fazer isso no balanceamento, pois neste caso já não seria pcc.. vou montar uma exemplo que faz o que vc fala e já adianto que o problema deste tipo de gerenciamento é que o pessoal de ti tem de estar a toda hora verificando links afim de saber se esta tudo ok, tem que fazer regras para mudança de links para quando um parar, etc....
> 
> depois eu posto o exemplo
> 
> t++


Flw, fico no aguardo...
Att...

----------


## scan

bom dia!

é um exemplo bem simples mas que dá um entendimento para o mesmo, não fiz testes para saber se funciona mas a lógica é mais ou menos isso.

*/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=fundamentais passthrough=yes 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=fundamentais passthrough=yes*
*add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=21 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=basicos passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=110 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=basicos passthrough=yes*
*add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=22 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=intermediario passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=23 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=intermediario passthrough=yes*
*add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=0-20 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=default passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=24-80 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=default passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=81-109 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=default passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=112-442 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=default passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=444-65500 action=mark-routing \
new-connection-mark=default passthrough=yes*
*em ip router basta qual vai ser o link que* 
*link1 em routing-mark=fundamentais
link2 em routing-mark=basicos 
link3 em routing-mark=intermediario 
link4 em routing-mark=default 
link 1 por exemplo rota padrão, o que não cair nas marcaçoes acima cai aqui...*

*t++*

----------


## ratiz

show de bola,

parabéns pela idéia

----------


## nikollas

Caro scan, valeu pelo exemplo ainda estou analisando para implantar, só que amigo estou com um problema, estou usando seu exemplo da versão 1.1 do PCC esta fucionando blz, uso o myauth 2 e a tela de autenticação dos clientes esta demorando muito para abri e alguns clientes nem abri ai tenho que colocar no host live, acho que tem algum coisa a ver com o DNS esta barrando.
Já fiz de tudo e não consigo fazer a tela de autenticação abri rapido, o que vc acha que pode ser?
Att....

----------


## Gustavinho

> exemplo :
> adsl 4096mb
> dedicado 1024mb
> adsl 8192mb
> 
> resultado = 
> soma = 13312mb / menor link 1024 = 13 per-connection //é assim que funciona...
> 
> 4 per-connection para link adsl 4096mb
> ...


Amigo Scan, estava aqui analisando as regras conforme seu programa gerou, e pra melhor entendimento sobre esta somatória que você passou que significa o valor total sobre o per-connection.

Gostaria de entender o que significa os valores do tipo x/0, x/1, x/2 etc.

Exemplo: Fiz uma soma de link da seguinte forma;

Link1 - 12288
Link2 - 2048
Link3 - 1024
Total de: 15360 | Que resultou em 15 per-connection com a classificação 30/0, 30/1, 30/2 até 30/14.

Saberia explicar como esses valores 30 são formados?
Obrigado pela atenção

----------


## scan

bom dia!

eu uso hotspot aqui e não tenho problemas de lentidão para abrir o login.
OBS: aqui minha rede é montada da seguinte forma( Link -> PCC -> Hotspot/Firewall -> clientes)

no seu caso pode ser alguma regra barrando seu autenticador, verifique tambem se o seu pcc esta navegando normal, se a configuraçao esta ok, pois para o autenticador se não houver navegação complica "pelomenos é o que acontece com o hotspot".

t++

----------


## scan

bom dia!

acabei de jogar estes valores de link na versão 1.1 e o mesmo gerou 15 per-connection de 15/0, 15/1, 15/2, etc...

achei estranho este 30/0 onde deveria ser 15/0, se puder me enviar o arquivo de configuração eu irei analizar e corrigir se for o caso ...

OBS: se tivesse gerado 15/0 até o 15/14 estaria certo, o mesmo eu comentei em outro post basta conferir "em uma explicação rápida o per-connection defini quantas vezes o pcc vai jogar clientes para um link especifico até chegar a vez de outro, exp: um link de 2048 e 512, o pcc vai jogar 4 clientes para o de 2048 e depois 1 para o de 512 e assim sucessivamente"

t++

----------


## Gustavinho

> bom dia!
> 
> acabei de jogar estes valores de link na versão 1.1 e o mesmo gerou 15 per-connection de 15/0, 15/1, 15/2, etc...
> 
> achei estranho este 30/0 onde deveria ser 15/0, se puder me enviar o arquivo de configuração eu irei analizar e corrigir se for o caso ...
> 
> OBS: se tivesse gerado 15/0 até o 15/14 estaria certo, o mesmo eu comentei em outro post basta conferir "em uma explicação rápida o per-connection defini quantas vezes o pcc vai jogar clientes para um link especifico até chegar a vez de outro, exp: um link de 2048 e 512, o pcc vai jogar 4 clientes para o de 2048 e depois 1 para o de 512 e assim sucessivamente"
> 
> t++


Bom dia Scan....eu fiz os testes na 0.9 e como vc falou que no seu tinha saido 15/0 resolvi gerar novamente e agora saiu...pode ser que eu tenha feito algo de anormal no outra config. e deu aquele valor. Eu tinha entendido o coneceito, mais dai eu vi esses valores e achei que tinha entendido errado.

Vlw pela força.

----------


## 1929

Já estamos usando o balanceamento por mais de um mês e não tinhamos problemas.
Mas na 5ª ou 6ª no final da tarde simplesmente não conseguimos mais abrir qualquer site que estivesse nos servidores do google. 
Tudo normal menos google, orkut, youtube, gmail. Tirei a conclusão que era com os servidores deles.
Mais tarde da noite resolvi entrar numa adsl direto e por surpresa tudo do google estava normal.
Voltei a rede e não tinha acesso.
Ressetei a rb que estava fazendo balanceamento e também o pc com o servidor.
Para minha surpresa tudo voltou ao normal.

E agora a noite aconteceu de novo. Nada que dependesse do google funcionava.
Ressetamos e nada. Daí desativamos um link do balanceamento que estava acusando praticamente sem tráfego e ficamos só com dois links e daí voltou ao normal.

Alguém já teve um problema semelhante?

----------


## brunocabral

so totalmente leigo no assunto sobre load-balance no mk e to precisando fazer um. mais a versao do meu mk e 2.9.27. alguem ai pod me ajudar a gerar um load pra mim aki?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Já estamos usando o balanceamento por mais de um mês e não tinhamos problemas.
> Mas na 5ª ou 6ª no final da tarde simplesmente não conseguimos mais abrir qualquer site que estivesse nos servidores do google. 
> Tudo normal menos google, orkut, youtube, gmail. Tirei a conclusão que era com os servidores deles.
> Mais tarde da noite resolvi entrar numa adsl direto e por surpresa tudo do google estava normal.
> Voltei a rede e não tinha acesso.
> Ressetei a rb que estava fazendo balanceamento e também o pc com o servidor.
> Para minha surpresa tudo voltou ao normal.
> 
> E agora a noite aconteceu de novo. Nada que dependesse do google funcionava.
> ...


Cara tenho um problema parecido com isso, mais sem ser em server LB. aqui as vezes o acesso ao google e outros fica impossivel. ainda acho que seja DNS.

----------


## scan

bom dia 1929!

Caso um link pare de funcionar, realmente vai acontecer este tipo de problema que vc passou, pois no seu caso a rota dinamica " google" estava justamente no link parado, para tanto o programa gera um script para ativar / desativar links no qual deve ser feito manualmente o gerenciamento "caso veja um link com problemas basta dar um dow no scrip do link e depois mais tarde um up para verificar se o mesmo já esta ok".

t++

----------


## scan

bom dia brunocabral!

cara, com esta versão vc vai conseguir somente balanceamento estático "em post anterior eu dei um simples exemplo de como funciona", para um balanceamento mais dinamico vc deve atualizar o mk para versão 3.0 adiante...

t++

----------


## 1929

> bom dia 1929!
> 
> Caso um link pare de funcionar, realmente vai acontecer este tipo de problema que vc passou, pois no seu caso a rota dinamica " google" estava justamente no link parado, para tanto o programa gera um script para ativar / desativar links no qual deve ser feito manualmente o gerenciamento "caso veja um link com problemas basta dar um dow no scrip do link e depois mais tarde um up para verificar se o mesmo já esta ok".
> 
> t++


Tu sabe que eu acho que é por aí mesmo. Hoje é que vimos que tinha um link que estava parado.
Parce que é problema no modem. Vou comprar outro e substituir.
Desativamos o link.
Só desativar o link em interfaces é suficiente? Ele vai desativar as regras junto?
E até agora não surgiu problema novamente.

Não tem alguma maneira de fazer isso tudo de forma automática. Caso um link de pau, ele cai fora? Senão tem que ficar com monitoramento permanente. E se acontece num fim de semana é aquele Deus nos acuda.

----------


## scan

boa noite 1929!

para link dedicado é facil, como o programa já cria os scripts basta vc criar agendamentos de verificação...
o problema é o adsl bridge, como verificar se esta parado ???

t++

----------


## 1929

> boa noite 1929!
> 
> para link dedicado é facil, como o programa já cria os scripts basta vc criar agendamentos de verificação...
> o problema é o adsl bridge, como verificar se esta parado ???
> 
> t++


Os adsl estão como roteados. Temos planos de trocar para bridge. Como roteado daria para fazer também este agendamento? E como seria feito isso. Eu só sei o básico, mas o ViniciusAge que me dá o suporte poderá fazer. Dá só uma pista aí que ele sai a pesquisar como fazer.

----------


## Gustavinho

Uma outra questão....alguem ja esta utilizando as regras em cima do *RouterOS 4.9* ?

----------


## scan

seria algo como:

/tool netwatch add comment="Link0" down-script="/system script run Link0Dow" up-script="/system script run Link0Up" host=gateway interval=3s timeout=1s

t++

----------


## scan

em uma proxima versão do programa, irei colocar o código para agendamento de links dedicados...

----------


## scan

aqui eu uso sem problemas... MK 4.9

----------


## Gustavinho

> aqui eu uso sem problemas... MK 4.9


Boa...vou subir ela aqui tmbm.

----------


## sidneiadriano

ola amigosMuito bom esse gerador de scripts.Usava o codigo gerado pela versao 0.9 no mk 3.28 nao estava tendo lentidao com a paginas otimo ate demais, montei outro mk com 3.30 e gerador da v 1.1 e as paginas estao demorando muito para abrir. poderiam me orientar, uso adsl roteador

----------


## netuai

to com minha rede rodando bem, mas queria testar as regras, mas tenho medo de desligar o que ta funcionando, mas mesmo assim parabens pela iniciativa

----------


## rfferraz

Pessoal, tem que fazer algum agendamento para rodar o script up e down? agora pouco caiu um link meu e fiquei sem saber se a regra estava funcionando, pois nao estou no local, mas agora ja normalizou mas eu por via das duvidas fui em script e dei um run no down para o link que estava parado, agora queria saber se ele faz sozinho isso?


Grato
Rafael

----------


## scan

bom dia!

na ver. 0.9 o per-connection éra ports-and-andress se não me engano...
na 1.1, a pessoa escolhe qual vai usar...

dê uma olhada nisso e compare com o código gerado p/ seu mk 3.28 que vc vai ver que somente isso mudou .

t++

----------


## scan

vc deve criar os agêndamentos...

t++

----------


## rfferraz

Qual seria a maneira correta para o agendamento pd me passar?


Grato

----------


## scan

em post anterior eu dei um exemplo de como fazer....

t++

----------


## aka2005

> O link dedicado tem uma garantia de quase 100%, então na soma se considera com o valor nominal contratado. Porem o adsl geralmente tem garantia de 10% do link, sem falar a própria degradação do meio utilizado. Quando se contrata um link residencial adsl de 8M não se espera que ele consiga se mantiver 100% no máximo contrato. Sem levar em consideração que muitos contratam 300 k, pois a operadora considera que não poderia vender link superior a 1 M e o sujeito contrata por fora os milagrosos que aumentam o seu link. Na hora da conta é necessário fazer testes estressando o link em vários horários para se saber qual a media que ele consegue se mantiver. Diante dessa analise se extrai um numero que fará parte da sua conta de throughput.


 Isso mesmo boa obsevaçao amigo, ai esta a soluçao de lentidao pra quem usa ADSL como balanceamento e reclama de lentidao... o calculo exato da adsl deve ser feita pra fazer o calculo certo de balanceamento.

----------


## Gustavinho

Ok, mais qual o parametro de calculo que vocês estao utilizando para saber qual o balanceamento correto?

----------


## 1929

Você deverá acompanhar o comportamento do link adsl.
Se por ex. for um de 1 mega, voce não irá conseguir navegar sempre com um mega. 
Mas uma média de 600 talvêz. Por isso que foi dito para testar a exaustão o link para ter uma média.
Daí usa este valor para fazer o somatório dos links.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Você deverá acompanhar o comportamento do link adsl.
> Se por ex. for um de 1 mega, voce não irá conseguir navegar sempre com um mega. 
> Mas uma média de 600 talvêz. Por isso que foi dito para testar a exaustão o link para ter uma média.
> Daí usa este valor para fazer o somatório dos links.


HUm ok...então sugiro que os testes sejam intensamente em cima de links de confiança com altas taxa de upload, como por exemplo o Index of /pub

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui quando ta bom eu consigo baixa a qualquer hora a 470kb/s, agora quando ta ruim o maximo que consigo é 120kb/s essa oscilação mata tudo aqui. Mas ta dando para levar, ta complicado ate para achar link dedicado aqui na baixada santista, hehe t+ pessoall

----------


## aka2005

Um bom site, pra teste de links, direto dum servidor dedicado da embratel é o ftp://ftp.embratel.net.br/pub/tst tem 2 arquivos um de 30 e um de 300 megas... a saida dele é liberada... sendo assim facil o teste de download. ja cheguei a baixa em 1.700 de taxa d transferencia de um link meu de 10 mega dedicado da GVT.

----------


## 1929

> HUm ok...então sugiro que os testes sejam intensamente em cima de links de confiança com altas taxa de upload, como por exemplo o Index of /pub


Acho que não Gustavinho, pois se fizer os testes sempre em servidores bons, vai dar uma falsa sensação de velocidade.
O melhor é ir por uma média mesmo. E como citou o outro companheiro, em vários horários.

----------


## mktguaruja

Aka2005, 

Eu testei aqui, rsrs coitados dos adsl, ficou em 210kb/s ehhe
testei nos mirrons da uol ficou em 380kb/s, me desculpe a minha burrece mais será que os servidores da embratel para do uol varia tanto ou quando testei na uol o adsl tava melhor ? hehe

----------


## Gustavinho

> Acho que não Gustavinho, pois se fizer os testes sempre em servidores bons, vai dar uma falsa sensação de velocidade.
> O melhor é ir por uma média mesmo. E como citou o outro companheiro, em vários horários.


Então mais para ter um parametro exato da qualidade do seu link, você precisa testa-lo em servidores sem controles de upload. 

Pois só assim você vai saber a real velocidade de seu link, agora se testar em paginas convencionais você não consegue saber se esta sofrendo um controle de banda do outro lado.

Faça testes nos servidores mencionados de tempo em tempo e veja a qualidade de seu link.

----------


## 1929

> Então mais para ter um parametro exato da qualidade do seu link, você precisa testa-lo em servidores sem controles de upload. 
> 
> Pois só assim você vai saber a real velocidade de seu link, agora se testar em paginas convencionais você não consegue saber se esta sofrendo um controle de banda do outro lado.
> 
> Faça testes nos servidores mencionados de tempo em tempo e veja a qualidade de seu link.



Entendi sua colocação.
Para confirmar o desempenho de um link é perfeito.

Mas daí tem que levar em conta o dia a dia. Os clientes nem sempre estarão acessando os melhores servidores lá no outro lado.
Por isso a idéia de usar como valor básico do link um valor que se aproxime da realidade.
Se somar o link pelo valor obtido neste servidor que voce citou, onde a taxa será a máxima praticamente sempre, vai dar um valor diferente no somatório dividido pelo menor link.
E isto poderá enganar a distribuição de conexões no balanceamento.

----------


## aka2005

> Aka2005, 
> 
> Eu testei aqui, rsrs coitados dos adsl, ficou em 210kb/s ehhe
> testei nos mirrons da uol ficou em 380kb/s, me desculpe a minha burrece mais será que os servidores da embratel para do uol varia tanto ou quando testei na uol o adsl tava melhor ? hehe


 A adsl VARIA, sendo q é possivel vc ter testado na hr q ela tava melhor, ADSL, é uma loteria, mas q funciona... mas deu mais ou menos a baze de calculo pra vc ja, nao sei o plano seu de cada adls, mas se deu 210kps, entao se ja tem um valor, ai vc calcula com os demais.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Entendi sua colocação.
> Para confirmar o desempenho de um link é perfeito.
> 
> Mas daí tem que levar em conta o dia a dia. Os clientes nem sempre estarão acessando os melhores servidores lá no outro lado.
> Por isso a idéia de usar como valor básico do link um valor que se aproxime da realidade.
> Se somar o link pelo valor obtido neste servidor que voce citou, onde a taxa será a máxima praticamente sempre, vai dar um valor diferente no somatório dividido pelo menor link.
> E isto poderá enganar a distribuição de conexões no balanceamento.


Então 1929 eu acho que desta forma fica mais dificil chegar em um valor certo de somatorio na divisao dos links, pq usaria o que como referencia ?

Agora a nao ser que não tenha influencia colocar ai um valor menor do que a capacidade do seu link, onde a maior parte do tempo ele esta maior do que o estipulado.
Se for assim ai acho que seria bacana mesmo reduzir os valores.

----------


## aka2005

A questao é o balanceamento certo, como vc garante q seu cliente vai ter 300kps garantidos??? sendo q o link fica oscilando, pra resolver isso, o amigo *1929* citou o calculo antes de cada ADSL, é vendido pra gente planos de 1, 2, 4 8 megas os planos d adsl, mas nunca dao isso, pra garantir pro cliente uma banda confiavel, a soluçao é verificar cada link, se vc tem um link de 8 mega, mas q da 3 megas, entao esse link vai ter valor de 3, ai é so calcular com os demais, e fazer o balanceamento. Soluçao mesmo seria o DEDICADO ser mais barato... hehe.

----------


## mktguaruja

hehe se o dedicado fosse mais baratos, a gente não ia ter tantos problemas. Aqui so tem telefonica e é o olho da cara. =/

----------


## Gustavinho

> A questao é o balanceamento certo, como vc garante q seu cliente vai ter 300kps garantidos??? sendo q o link fica oscilando, pra resolver isso, o amigo *1929* citou o calculo antes de cada ADSL, é vendido pra gente planos de 1, 2, 4 8 megas os planos d adsl, mas nunca dao isso, pra garantir pro cliente uma banda confiavel, a soluçao é verificar cada link, se vc tem um link de 8 mega, mas q da 3 megas, entao esse link vai ter valor de 3, ai é so calcular com os demais, e fazer o balanceamento. Soluçao mesmo seria o DEDICADO ser mais barato... hehe.


Sim amigo, ai entra aquilo que falei....o teste tem que ser feito em um enlace de confiança....pra voce saber a capacidade que seu link sai depois do roteador da operadora.
Por exemplo, voce nao vai testar seu dedicado abrindo um video do youtube pra saber qual a capacidade dele.

Agora a duvida seria se o calculo for baseado na navegação comum e marcado a divisao no PCC isso influenciaria em velocidade, sendo que o link tenha maior capacidade.
Ex: Dedicado de 2MB vc coloca como se tivesse 512k na divisao.

----------


## 1929

O dedicado é o mais fácil de computar. Pois ele deverá ter uma garantia de banda. Ele vai entrar na soma como 2048.
Os adsl é que são instáveis.
Mas fiz algumas simulações aqui e notei que só em casos de links adsl de capacidade mais alta e mesmo assim com mais de 3 links no total é que haverá uma variação maior no resultado da divisão.

----------


## eletromidia

Pessoal, não seria mais facil e simples colocar um gerenciador tipo o TP-LINK TL-R488T...

ele faz tudo automatico, nele vc pode até colocar regras de direcionamentos de portas, serviços... ele faz o balanceamento por carga, conexão, etc... do que fica criando um monte de regras e deixando tudo para o pobre servidor?

E depois ele não custa tão caro assim.

tem algum problema com este e tantos outros que se propoem a fazer todo o balanceamento?

muito obrigado.

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, não seria mais facil e simples colocar um gerenciador tipo o TP-LINK TL-R488T...
> 
> ele faz tudo automatico, nele vc pode até colocar regras de direcionamentos de portas, serviços... ele faz o balanceamento por carga, conexão, etc... do que fica criando um monte de regras e deixando tudo para o pobre servidor?
> 
> E depois ele não custa tão caro assim.
> 
> tem algum problema com este e tantos outros que se propoem a fazer todo o balanceamento?
> 
> muito obrigado.


Uma das coisas que li a respeito é sobre a incapacidade de administrar um número alto de pacotes.

E não sei se faz balanceamento dinâmico.
Eu uso um PC só para isso.

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui eu uso a rb450g to bem satisfeito, excelente solução e ótima rb.

----------


## netuai

eu tenho um tplink, ta rodando blz, nunca tive problemas com ele

----------


## evertonsoares

Caros amigos tenho aluns clientes que acessam o site cam4.com que tem sala de bate-papo conjugado com um servidor de video, o problema é que este servidor de video tem ip dinamico não estou conseguindo travar em loopback para uma saida única sempre para o mesmo link, caso alguém possa ajudar com este site fico grato.

----------


## aka2005

> eu tenho um tplink, ta rodando blz, nunca tive problemas com ele


 Qutos links vc balanceia nele amigo?? e o ttamanho dos mesmos?

----------


## evertonsoares

> Esses balanceamentos mais complexos baseados em url e conteúdo são mais fáceis de fazer usando o squid do que a firewall...


O problema é que meu squid não esta instalado no balanceador, o balanceador esta conectado ao servidor e o servidor esta conectado no squid, pior que o maldito video cada hora vem num ip é incrivel e sao vários, comecei a cadastrar um por um até desistir depois de 60 cadastros! 

Para quem puder ajudar o site é www.cam4.com
Os videos que estão dentro deste site vem do servidor: content.codelnet.com sendo que esta url responde a cada requisição com um IP diferente! façam um tracert neste endereço para sentir a pressão...

Aguardo alguma sugestão... Abraço a todos!

----------


## sidneiadriano

> bom dia!
> 
> na ver. 0.9 o per-connection éra ports-and-andress se não me engano...
> na 1.1, a pessoa escolhe qual vai usar...
> 
> dê uma olhada nisso e compare com o código gerado p/ seu mk 3.28 que vc vai ver que somente isso mudou .
> 
> t++


Ola Scan

Já verifiquei tudo novamente é fiz algumas alteraçoes conforme as dicas, ainda esta lento a navegação, ate mesmo o forum esta ruim para abrir o yahoo mem abre, mesmo usando a maquina depois do pcc, se for usar depois do Mk-hostpot 
piorou.
A pegunta é qual versao do mk que sta estavel com o PCC.

----------


## sidneiadriano

> se vc fizer um balanceador usando por exemplo o freebsd + packetfilter + squid...
> 
> da pra fazer um monte de regra de balanceamento complexa baseada em url, conteudo ou sei la o que.
> 
> mas tem que configurar o squid da forma correta.


 
ola Jorge

Vc teria algo que eu pudesse estudar para implementar aki, conforme o amigo Everton tb tenho que desdobrar para alguns acessar site com cam e bate-papo

----------


## pkmc

Para os iniciantes ou aqueles que tem problemas para balancear sua linhas dedicadas, ou ainda ADSL, até 4 . Indico o balanceador da *TP-LINK - TL-R488T,* extremamente estável, possui um bom processador interno de 533Mhz, e tambem se ajusta às variações dos link's principalmente ADSL ! Excelente produto ja usei em diversas situações e todos até hoje sem problemas !

----------


## 1929

> Para os iniciantes ou aqueles que tem problemas para balancear sua linhas dedicadas, ou ainda ADSL, até 4 . Indico o balanceador da *TP-LINK - TL-R488T,* extremamente estável, possui um bom processador interno de 533Mhz, e tambem se ajusta às variações dos link's principalmente ADSL ! Excelente produto ja usei em diversas situações e todos até hoje sem problemas !


Este balanceador da tp-link trabalha bem com sites de bancos?
Aqui com o balanceamento proposto PCC estava muito bem, mas nos últimos dias tenho notado alguma dificuldade para alguns usuários, assim como o citado pelo amigo acima.
Alguns sites dão como não encontrando. Aconteceu inclusive comigo, que fui abrir um site que era direcionado de dentro de outro, se não me engano era dentro do Mercado livre e não entrou. Daí copiei o endereço e colei na barra de navegação e entrou direto. Isto já aconteceu algumas vezes.
Já tive 3 usuários que estavam recebendo mensagem de endereço não encontrado. Mas fui lá e colamos e entrou na hora.
O balanceamento está sendo feito em uma RB só para isso.
Poderia ser o caso de o link não estar rendendo no momento e daí aquele cálculo de somar os links e depois dividir pelo menor acabar dando um resultado falso? Dai o per conection não estaria correto.
Em outros casos tenho notado uma lentidão que não era comum. 
Não sei se acontece com vocês, mas nós aqui temos o hábito de monitoramento quase que constante pelo winbox. Então a gente acaba conhecendo o perfil de cada um. E dá para notar que alguns que sempre estavam com navegação alta, tem tido uma queda. Até que atingem valores do limite cadastrado mas ficam algum tempo parados, não fica como antes que era muito mais ágil a navegação.
Por isso estou desconfiado que possa ser o balanceamento, mas propriamente a qualidade das ADSL. 
Porém noto que mesmo no link dedicado ele não está sempre lá em cima. São 2 adsl e um dedicado.

E as adsl estão com modem roteado e não bridge. Não sei se isso poderia também degradar o desempenho, pois não tenho mais que 100 usuários.

----------


## mktguaruja

1929, Aqui hoje mesmo notei que causa mesmo, e sendo que os modem conectados e pingando normal, mais os adsl aqui sempre foi pessimos, telefonica sempre deixando a desejar. Mais reiniciei a rb e os modem e pronto, tudo ao normal.

Eu to ate pensando em diminuir a velocidade pois da muita atenuação no cabo, como estou pouco longe meia em volta tenho que pagar pau para limpar a rede. To pensando em diminuir para 2 e contratar mais 2, ficando com 6 megas com 3 link. Derepente tenho um rendimento melhor.

----------


## 1929

No meu caso não tenho mais como diminuir, pois os links adsl são de 1mega e 1.5 mega. Por incrivel que pareça eu não consigo aumentar . Eles alegam problemas técnicos para aumentar. Mas na minha volta os visinhos tem 2 e até 8 mega.
Mas no nosso caso, acho que não adianta muita velocidade mesmo, pois um de 8 mega, tem um up de no máximo 800kbps e muita instabilidade nestes 8 megas. 
E mesmo estes de 1 mega estão instáveis. Antes não era assim, mas eles devem ter colocado muito assinantes sem aumentar a estrutura.
Eu não usava adsl, só dedicado, mas não consigo mais fazer um upgrade no link, seja pela pouca vontade da OI ou então do preço. Eles subiram para 3.500,00 o mega full.
Daí que não sobrou outra opção a não ser esta dos adsl, pelo menos por enquanto.
Estou com projeto para buscar link a 140km. Daí termina a lenga lenga. Deixo o dedicado e os adsl só para uma redundância em caso de necessidade.

----------


## pkmc

> Este balanceador da tp-link trabalha bem com sites de bancos?
> Aqui com o balanceamento proposto PCC estava muito bem, mas nos últimos dias tenho notado alguma dificuldade para alguns usuários, assim como o citado pelo amigo acima.
> Alguns sites dão como não encontrando. Aconteceu inclusive comigo, que fui abrir um site que era direcionado de dentro de outro, se não me engano era dentro do Mercado livre e não entrou. Daí copiei o endereço e colei na barra de navegação e entrou direto. Isto já aconteceu algumas vezes.
> Já tive 3 usuários que estavam recebendo mensagem de endereço não encontrado. Mas fui lá e colamos e entrou na hora.
> O balanceamento está sendo feito em uma RB só para isso.
> Poderia ser o caso de o link não estar rendendo no momento e daí aquele cálculo de somar os links e depois dividir pelo menor acabar dando um resultado falso? Dai o per conection não estaria correto.
> Em outros casos tenho notado uma lentidão que não era comum. 
> Não sei se acontece com vocês, mas nós aqui temos o hábito de monitoramento quase que constante pelo winbox. Então a gente acaba conhecendo o perfil de cada um. E dá para notar que alguns que sempre estavam com navegação alta, tem tido uma queda. Até que atingem valores do limite cadastrado mas ficam algum tempo parados, não fica como antes que era muito mais ágil a navegação.
> Por isso estou desconfiado que possa ser o balanceamento, mas propriamente a qualidade das ADSL. 
> ...


Pode usar tranquilo ele passa os sites de bancos tranquilo pois não troca a porta do usuário dentro de um mesmo aplicativo, ainda tem um seletor de regras, tipo para dar prioridade a uma porta por exemplo Voip em uma das entradas, tenho vários clientes nos quais instalei esse LB, e todo mundo feliz com ele !

----------


## mktguaruja

Então pessoal funçando o site do tplink, achei isso legal. 
http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/200865143018.pdf

----------


## 1929

> Pode usar tranquilo ele passa os sites de bancos tranquilo pois não troca a porta do usuário dentro de um mesmo aplicativo, ainda tem um seletor de regras, tipo para dar prioridade a uma porta por exemplo Voip em uma das entradas, tenho vários clientes nos quais instalei esse LB, e todo mundo feliz com ele !


Troca de porta, acho que agora voce usou o termo certo para a desconfiança que estou tendo.

Mas vou levantar outra situação. Já vi comentários da Anatel criar problemas por switch não homologado.
Mas normalmente o switch está colocado entre o servidor e os rádios, ou até mesmo presente na torre de transmissão.
No caso do balanceador ele está entre os links e o servidor. E como a Anatel não tem uma posição de fiscalização quanto a links, creio que não haveria necessidade de homologação do balanceador.
Alguém já passou por esta situação?

----------


## rfferraz

Pessoal, alguem ja teve problema para acessar que esta atras do balance? faco redirecionamento mas tem horas que funciona e tem horas que nao!


Se alguem souber ajudar, obrigado!

Bom dia a todos!

----------


## 1929

Eu notei alguma coisa de uns dias para cá.
Por ex. quando abro um tópico do Under ele não vai direto para o último tópico lido como fazia anteriormente.
Ele abre o tópico, aparece o primeiro post e leva alguns segundos para direcionar para o último tópico lido.
Isto era feito de forma quase imperceptível.

Não sei como é a estrutura interna dos servidors do Under, se ao abrir o tópico ele redireciona para outro IP ou permanece no mesmo. Mas não é problema do servidor do Under, pois isso acontece em outros sites também. Só usei como exemplo para comparação.
Para voces que estão usando o PCC balance ocorre o mesmo?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Eu notei alguma coisa de uns dias para cá.
> Por ex. quando abro um tópico do Under ele não vai direto para o último tópico lido como fazia anteriormente.
> Ele abre o tópico, aparece o primeiro post e leva alguns segundos para direcionar para o último tópico lido.
> Isto era feito de forma quase imperceptível.
> 
> Não sei como é a estrutura interna dos servidors do Under, se ao abrir o tópico ele redireciona para outro IP ou permanece no mesmo. Mas não é problema do servidor do Under, pois isso acontece em outros sites também. Só usei como exemplo para comparação.
> Para voces que estão usando o PCC balance ocorre o mesmo?


1929 Isso eh alguma alteracao aqui nos servers do Under.
Nao to usando o PCC e acontece a mesma coisa.

----------


## 1929

> Para os iniciantes ou aqueles que tem problemas para balancear sua linhas dedicadas, ou ainda ADSL, até 4 . Indico o balanceador da *TP-LINK - TL-R488T,* extremamente estável, possui um bom processador interno de 533Mhz, e tambem se ajusta às variações dos link's principalmente ADSL ! Excelente produto ja usei em diversas situações e todos até hoje sem problemas !


Paulo, eles não tem com mais de 4 portas, né?
Então me veio uma idéia meio esquisita.
Se colocar eles em cascata, usando dois destes , funcionaria?

----------


## pkmc

Hehe, vc não foi o unico a pensar nisso, eu ja diz coloquei 5 aparelhos, 4 ligados as ADSL, e estes ligados a um, deu uma BAGUNÇA geral, NÃO funciona! Mas existe uma soulução de software para balanceamento aí vc monta um PC com aquelas placas de rede com 4 entradas ! Fica Nota 12 ! INSTALA O SOFTWARE E TA TUDO 100%. pS. NÃO É MK NÃO ! HEHE ! (MK pra mim só deu dor de cabeça ! ) sempre tem uma virgula no meio do caminho .

----------


## netuai

> Hehe, vc não foi o unico a pensar nisso, eu ja diz coloquei 5 aparelhos, 4 ligados as ADSL, e estes ligados a um, deu uma BAGUNÇA geral, NÃO funciona! Mas existe uma soulução de software para balanceamento aí vc monta um PC com aquelas placas de rede com 4 entradas ! Fica Nota 12 ! INSTALA O SOFTWARE E TA TUDO 100%. pS. NÃO É MK NÃO ! HEHE ! (MK pra mim só deu dor de cabeça ! ) sempre tem uma virgula no meio do caminho .


e que programa é este? tão milagroso? conta ai amigo

----------


## pkmc

Sem problemas é o MAGIK WAN to LAN ! da Softwaredesigns USA. Ja fiz LC de até 18 modemns com ele e não tem qualquer tipo de problemas com sites de Segurança ! ou MSN !

----------


## 1929

Olha aí uma solução nova.
Atualmente eu tenho o PCC montado num PC com esta placa de 4 entradas, da mikrotik. Não me lembro com certeza agora a ref dela.
Com acrescimo de mais placas de rede destas aumenta em muito a capacidade de conexões.

E este programa citado, qual plataforma ele trabalha? E para configurar é por linha de comando ou menu?

Estou achando mesmo que possa estar havendo alguma latencia e até erro de direcionamento de portas por causa do balanceamento.
Hoje um outro cliente me disse que de vêz em quando dava mensagem de pagina não encontrada.

Editando: procurei pelo site do desenvolvedor mas não consegui abrir.

----------


## pkmc

Trabalha em Linux, vc acessa ele via HTTP portanto é uma inteface Gráfica ! Muito fácil de configurar ! A placa é essa
_Placa PCI Fast Lan 4 portas IN/G44V 10/100/1000_

----------


## 1929

> Trabalha em Linux, vc acessa ele via HTTP portanto é uma inteface Gráfica ! Muito fácil de configurar ! A placa é essa
> _Placa PCI Fast Lan 4 portas IN/G44V 10/100/1000_


Esta mesma que eu tenho em uso aqui.
Só não consegui abrir o site do desenvolvedor.
Consegue aí?
Teria outro lugar para fazer download?

----------


## interhome

Ja montamos balance com 30 links adsl + 1 dedicado, usando 4 rbs 493 + 1 rb 450 g sem apresentar nenhum problema. Para quem ja sofreu com NTh e montou muito balance por rota estatica, hoje o MK atende muito bem as necessidades dos provedores. Sem falar nas "n" funcoes que se pode agregar dentro do MK.

----------


## mktguaruja

Caramba 30 adsl, o cara precisa montar um mini raiend com filtro de linha e tudo mais, hehe

----------


## pkmc

> Ja montamos balance com 30 links adsl + 1 dedicado, usando 4 rbs 493 + 1 rb 450 g sem apresentar nenhum problema. Para quem ja sofreu com NTh e montou muito balance por rota estatica, hoje o MK atende muito bem as necessidades dos provedores. Sem falar nas "n" funcoes que se pode agregar dentro do MK.


MUITO Bom! Que cada um poste a sua *SOLUÇÃO COMPLETA*, com dados específicos, Rotas de Programação, ainda mais como fala o Amigo, "n" possibilidades, SOLUCIONE AS DÚVIDAS poste um passo a passo. Isso é melhor do que dizer eu já fiz, mas sem contar como.
*Siga o exemplo da maioria diga que fez, funcionou e como fez pra funcionar.*
*Assim todo mundo sai ganhando !
*

----------


## 1929

> Ja montamos balance com 30 links adsl + 1 dedicado, usando 4 rbs 493 + 1 rb 450 g sem apresentar nenhum problema. Para quem ja sofreu com NTh e montou muito balance por rota estatica, hoje o MK atende muito bem as necessidades dos provedores. Sem falar nas "n" funcoes que se pode agregar dentro do MK.


Nós estamos com o balance proposto no tópico. Havia mais de 30 dias e tudo estava muito bem. Mas nesta última semana temos notado uma lentidão para alguns usuários, outros não, mensagem de site não encontrado, etc...
Já testamos o ping nos clientes até o servidor e do servidor até os clientes e está dentro do aceitável, sem perdas de pacotes e com média de 10 a 30ms dependendo do cliente.
Daí que estou desconfiado de algo no balance. Desconfigurar não poderia ser senão não funcionava nada.
Talvêz a qualidade da adsl tenha caido? pode ser.
Ou poderia ser a forma de fazer o balance que esteja causando isso, já que voce falou em balance por rotas estáticas? Mas porque, se estava beleza?

----------


## pkmc

> Nós estamos com o balance proposto no tópico. Havia mais de 30 dias e tudo estava muito bem. Mas nesta última semana temos notado uma lentidão para alguns usuários, outros não, mensagem de site não encontrado, etc...
> Já testamos o ping nos clientes até o servidor e do servidor até os clientes e está dentro do aceitável, sem perdas de pacotes e com média de 10 a 30ms dependendo do cliente.
> Daí que estou desconfiado de algo no balance. Desconfigurar não poderia ser senão não funcionava nada.
> Talvêz a qualidade da adsl tenha caido? pode ser.
> Ou poderia ser a forma de fazer o balance que esteja causando isso, já que voce falou em balance por rotas estáticas? Mas porque, se estava beleza?


Obrigado pela defesa 1929, Os cara, vem aqui dizem que fazem mas não contam nada ! Aí não vale ! hehe
Se propõem uma solução proponha completa ! certo ! Grande Abraço !

----------


## 1929

> Obrigado pela defesa 1929, Os cara, vem aqui dizem que fazem mas não contam nada ! Aí não vale ! hehe
> Se propõem uma solução proponha completa ! certo ! Grande Abraço !


Os companheiros que postaram os procedimentos, foram ajustando e tal. O balance em linhas gerais está fazendo. Só estou em dúvidas se este delay que acontece, se esta mensagem de pag não ser encontrada, etc poderia ser do balance.
Alguém mais está encontrando este problema. Relatem aqui para que se for realmente assim, uma solução seja encontrada.
Ou balance por rotas dinâmicas pode mesmo acontecer isso.

Não quero tirar o mérito dos companheiros que postaram as regras. Pelo contrário, um dos que contribuiram para facilitar o emprego das regras foi o ViniciusAge que não por acaso mas por uma programação que começou lá em 1970 deu origem a mãe dele que é minha filha, e ele é meu neto. hehehe!!! Ele fez um tutorialzinho para facilitar. EStá postado mais atrás no tópico.
Só estou mesmo relatando o que estou passando.

Se mais alguém estiver na mesma que se apresente para o bem de todos. Eu entendo muito pouco de MK, mas estou sempre em cima para descobrir algo. Daí passo para o Vinicius e deixo que ele quebre a cabeça.

----------


## robertogalvao

gostaria de saber se consigo repassarr ips validos depois do pcc

----------


## mktguaruja

> Ja montamos balance com 30 links adsl + 1 dedicado, usando 4 rbs 493 + 1 rb 450 g sem apresentar nenhum problema. Para quem ja sofreu com NTh e montou muito balance por rota estatica, hoje o MK atende muito bem as necessidades dos provedores. Sem falar nas "n" funcoes que se pode agregar dentro do MK.


Interhome, essa balance você fez tipo junto 5 link fez o pcc e depois jogou para a outra porta e fiz novamente o pcc balance, e assim foi indo ate acabar as 30 linhas ?Ou teria um outro jeito de fazer isso ?

----------


## aka2005

Ola amigos venho acompanhando o topico, bom tive um problema da seguinte forma, usei o PCC pra ativar 13 links ADSL, e 2 Dedicados, fico maravilha durante uns 8 meses, mas faz 3 dias q to apanhando pra descobri o pq ta acontecendo de algumas paginas nao abrir sendo q abria... ate orkut, nextel.combr. afff nao sei mais, ai coloco os sites numa rota so, ele funciona... alguem passo por isso, ou ta tendo isso?? vi q o* 1929* esta tendo o mesmo problema.

----------


## 1929

> Ola amigos venho acompanhando o topico, bom tive um problema da seguinte forma, usei o PCC pra ativar 13 links ADSL, e 2 Dedicados, fico maravilha durante uns 8 meses, mas faz 3 dias q to apanhando pra descobri o pq ta acontecendo de algumas paginas nao abrir sendo q abria... ate orkut, nextel.combr. afff nao sei mais, ai coloco os sites numa rota so, ele funciona... alguem passo por isso, ou ta tendo isso?? vi q o* 1929* esta tendo o mesmo problema.


Me veio agora uma coisa na mente. Li alguma coisa sobre mudança de portas para alguns serviços e que isso se daria no mês de maio.
Poderia ser isso? Pois no meu caso também estava funcionando beleza. Programação desconfigurar o balanceamento não creio, mas parece que houve uma mudança em algum sistema de funcionamento geral na net.

----------


## netuai

> Sem problemas é o MAGIK WAN to LAN ! da Softwaredesigns USA. Ja fiz LC de até 18 modemns com ele e não tem qualquer tipo de problemas com sites de Segurança ! ou MSN !


como faço para obter este sistema e material para ajudar na configuração?

----------


## marciorct

Pessoal, estou testando aqui uma forma de redirecionar alguns sites, youtube por exemplo, para qualquer link que eu queira e está dando certo, mas como minha rede é pequena, com poucos clientes, não tenho certeza de seu real aproveitamento. Vou postas aqui as regras para analise , e se estiverem corretas , poderão ser incluidas no programa.

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="WINDOWS UPDATE LINK 2" \
content=windowsupdate.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 \
new-routing-mark=to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Orkut Link 1" content=\
orkut.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_ether1adsl \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Youtube link 2" content=\
youtube.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=\
to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes

Aparentemente as regras estão funcionando por aqui, mas sou iniciante no MK para avaliar com precisão

----------


## marciorct

lembrando que uso uma rb750 só para balanceamento e a ether5 está conectada ao servidor MK. Uma possibilidade que estou usando é determinar antes da RB750, no caso , no servidor, marcar os pacotes desejados, aplicar uma queue tree para controlar a velocidade de um determinado serviço e na RB750 determinar o link de saída.

----------


## aka2005

> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="WINDOWS UPDATE LINK 2" \
> content=windowsupdate.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 \
> new-routing-mark=to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes


 Estao certas colega, esse sistema de CONTENT, é bom pra isso. mas se vc usa Balanceamento, pq marcar Rotas pra alguns sites?? vc tendo o mesmo link do mesmo tamanho nao compensa dexa tudo junto? mas cada caso é um caso...

----------


## marciorct

> Estao certas colega, esse sistema de CONTENT, é bom pra isso. mas se vc usa Balanceamento, pq marcar Rotas pra alguns sites?? vc tendo o mesmo link do mesmo tamanho nao compensa dexa tudo junto? mas cada caso é um caso...


Pensei nesse material, por que , sempre temos que passar algumas coisas pela rota default, o que faz um link ter um consumo maior do que outros, então serviria para equilibrar o consumo entre links, e ainda nos dá para direcionar algo considerado como lixo para uma ADSL permanentemente e coisas do tipo. Serviria como ajuste fino. No Programa , a address list conta com videos do terra, globo e com rapidshare, o que fará o consumo deste link subir.

----------


## mktguaruja

So lembrando o content verifica cada pacote que passa pelo mikrotik, e fazendo o nivel de processamento subindo um pouco.

----------


## 1929

> Para os iniciantes ou aqueles que tem problemas para balancear sua linhas dedicadas, ou ainda ADSL, até 4 . Indico o balanceador da *TP-LINK - TL-R488T,* extremamente estável, possui um bom processador interno de 533Mhz, e tambem se ajusta às variações dos link's principalmente ADSL ! Excelente produto ja usei em diversas situações e todos até hoje sem problemas !


Paulo, ele trabalha com rotas estáticas ou dinâmicas?




> Sem problemas é o MAGIK WAN to LAN ! da Softwaredesigns USA. Ja fiz LC de até 18 modemns com ele e não tem qualquer tipo de problemas com sites de Segurança ! ou MSN !


 Este soft eu não consegui abri o site deles.
Tem algum outro lugar para baixar? Eu não achei.

----------


## marciorct

Sei como a regra content aumenta o consumo de processamento, por isso estou testando a melhor configuração para equilibrar os links e ter a menos quantidade de regras deste tipo. No momento de pico , meu consumo de processamento está por volta de 7% em média com 200 p/s

----------


## aka2005

> Sei como a regra content aumenta o consumo de processamento, por isso estou testando a melhor configuração para equilibrar os links e ter a menos quantidade de regras deste tipo. No momento de pico , meu consumo de processamento está por volta de 7% em média com 200 p/s


 7% numa soma do processador q vai a 100%, nao é quase nada, ai varia da maquina, o q nao pode, é usar como servidor um K7, rs... q ja vi muitos usando.  :Frown:

----------


## aka2005

Bom voltando a TONA, o balanceamento PCC, eu tive um problema e nao sei a soluçao correta.
Estrutura:
LinkA = dedicado 2 megas
LinkB = adsl 1 mega
LinkC = adsl 4 megas
Pelo balanceamento PCC, usamos em mangle prerouting o esquema de 3/0, 3/1, 3/2 certo.. na marcaçao de pacotes, no perr connection...
Bom sendo um link de 2, outro de 1, e outro de 4, o certo nao é fazer na soma de links... em vez de 3 PCC, somar por MEGA, sendo no total 7 megas ai sim dividir no PCC pra q utilize certo o calculo dele??
EU fiz isso aki, utilizando 7 marcações, fico bom, o uso fico por igual, so q duns dias pra ca, a erro de navegaçao, paginas nao abrem as vezes, ai voltei pra somente 3 rotas e nada.

----------


## marciorct

Realmente não gosto de usar K7 para server, heheheheh, esse processamento é na RB750 que só faz o balance por PCC. Como server prefiro a linha da Intel. Como tenho menos de 100 clientes , uso a carroça de um Celeron 2 GHz com 512 de RAM. Nesta máquina faço todo o resto, hotspot, firewall, webproxy(10Gb somente), etc, com somente 20% de processamento o que não está mal, heheh. Estou investindo primeiro na aquisição de link dedicado, o que está muito dificil pelo preço que estão me ofertando, depois de adquirir o link, vou investir num RB1000 e num cache externo. Quero sair primeiro do ADSL para poder me legalizar

----------


## marciorct

Um detalhe nas minhas configurações do PCC:

usando both address and ports, tive problemas com páginas não atualizando e não encontradas, passei a utilizar dst address and port e o problema foi solucionado

----------


## aka2005

> Um detalhe nas minhas configurações do PCC:
> 
> usando both address and ports, tive problemas com páginas não atualizando e não encontradas, passei a utilizar dst address and port e o problema foi solucionado


 Aqui utilizo Both Adress somente. Tava normal, mas duns dia pra ca vi q paginas nao abriam, ai reduzi de 7 balancemento pra somente 3. Só um detalhe, em Rotas, sao marcadas 3, e em Marcaçao de Rotas 3 tbm, ai criei a mais na marcaçao de Rotas, pra usar a mesmas criadas ja, so as 3... sera q tenho q cria 7 marcaçoes, ??? essa é a duvida.

----------


## 1929

> Bom voltando a TONA, o balanceamento PCC, eu tive um problema e nao sei a soluçao correta.
> Estrutura:
> LinkA = dedicado 2 megas
> LinkB = adsl 1 mega
> LinkC = adsl 4 megas
> Pelo balanceamento PCC, usamos em mangle prerouting o esquema de 3/0, 3/1, 3/2 certo.. na marcaçao de pacotes, no perr connection...
> Bom sendo um link de 2, outro de 1, e outro de 4, o certo nao é fazer na soma de links... em vez de 3 PCC, somar por MEGA, sendo no total 7 megas ai sim dividir no PCC pra q utilize certo o calculo dele??
> EU fiz isso aki, utilizando 7 marcações, fico bom, o uso fico por igual, so q duns dias pra ca, a erro de navegaçao, paginas nao abrem as vezes, ai voltei pra somente 3 rotas e nada.


Eu estou com um dedicado e duas adsl todos da mesma capacidade. Mas tambem em alguns tem dado estas mensagens. E nunca chegou no limite da capacidade somada dos 3 links.
O que fiz ontem foi diminuir o valor do burst, que estava bem generoso. Parece que ficou mais estável. Mas o burst não teria nada a ver com as regras do balanceamento.

----------


## aka2005

> Eu estou com um dedicado e duas adsl todos da mesma capacidade. Mas tambem em alguns tem dado estas mensagens. E nunca chegou no limite da capacidade somada dos 3 links.
> O que fiz ontem foi diminuir o valor do burst, que estava bem generoso. Parece que ficou mais estável. Mas o burst não teria nada a ver com as regras do balanceamento.


 Obrigado pela dica.. é realmente o Bust nao tem haver com Balance... mas vo observa isso aki, so q ta dificil eu saber aki. pq utilizo links de valores diferentes..

----------


## marciorct

O burst pode influenciar a abertura de páginas se um dos links do balance estiver congestionado, no começo passei por isso, um link ia a full momentâneamente e quem estava direcionado a este link parava de navegar até descongestionar, monitorei os links individualmente e vi que o link 1 estava congestionando em momentos de pico, por isso usei a regra content para direcionar uns serviços para o link 2 e parou , se diminuir o burst vai acontecer o mesmo.

----------


## 1929

> O burst pode influenciar a abertura de páginas se um dos links do balance estiver congestionado, no começo passei por isso, um link ia a full momentâneamente e quem estava direcionado a este link parava de navegar até descongestionar, monitorei os links individualmente e vi que o link 1 estava congestionando em momentos de pico, por isso usei a regra content para direcionar uns serviços para o link 2 e parou , se diminuir o burst vai acontecer o mesmo.


Esta pode ser uma possibilidade. Mas quando saber se um adsl da vida está congestionado? Na verdade não podemos contar com os picos dele. Por isso que o AKA havia sugerido baixar o valor do adsl no somatório.
Aqui os adsl raramente chegam no pico. Mas como eles não tem garantia de banda, na verdade perdemos os parâmetros.

----------


## mktguaruja

1929, lidar com adsl é muito complicado causa das variações aqui também utilizo os adsl pra loadbalance em pcc, so que ate hoje não apresentou nenhum problema. Aqui os adsl é de 4 megas, eu conto como 2 megas. Mais mesmo assim quando a velocidade cai la para os 10% de banda garantida fica tudo lento de qualquer jeito, rsrs. Mais quando ta bom fica uma beleza. Muito complicado lidar com adsl.

----------


## aka2005

Meu problema agora com balance PCC, é q utilizo repetiçao das regras pra somar na quantidade dos links, como eu disse antes, so q surgiu a duvida, como tenho 3 links, marco a rota 3x.. e no prerouting, no PCC, eu faço 7 classificaçao. Sendo o LinkA = 2 megas eu repito ele 2x, o LinkB=4megas, repito 4x, e o LinkC=1mega, dexo 1x.... totalizando 7 PCC,, o problema é q marco a rota somente 3x, um pra cada link, queria ver se preciso marca 7x, ou so as 3 estao corretas????


```
 /ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LinkA new-connection-mark=etherA_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LinkB new-connection-mark=etherB_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LinkC new-connection-mark=etherC_conn passthrough=yes
 
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=etherA_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LinkA passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=etherB_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LinkB passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=etherC_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LinkC passthrough=no
 
# Inicio do PCC #
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkA_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkA_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkB_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkB_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkB_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkB_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/5
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=LinkA_conn passthrough=yes 
 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/6
 
# Saida do PCC
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LinkA_conn disabled=no in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-routing-mark=to_LinkA passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LinkB_conn disabled=no in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-routing-mark=to_LinkB passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LinkC_conn disabled=no in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-routing-mark=to_LinkC passthrough=no
```

----------


## marciorct

Aqui o ADSL é relativamente estável, tenho dois de 1 mbps que estão sempre na casa de 900kbps e utilizo este valor para os calculos do PCC, mas temos a possibilidade de variações malucas do ADSL, essas não tem como se precaver mesmo , heheheh

aka, não seria algo deste tipo?????

LinkA = dedicado 2 megas 7/4
LinkB = adsl 1 mega 7/6
LinkC = adsl 4 megas 7/0

Eu também não entendi muito bem como se faz a distribuição das conexões, estendi desta maneira:

conexões 0,1,2,3 para o link C, conexões 4,5 para o link A e conexão 6 para o link B.

Veja bem , meu entendimento pode estar errado, foi como eu entendi o funcionamento do PCC

----------


## aka2005

Isso mesmo amigo o calculo, como tenho um link de 1 mega, e os outros acima, calculo tudo pra 1 mega, entao repetindo isso ai, LinkC, 0 1 2 3, LinkA 4, 5 linkB 6.

----------


## marciorct

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=*LinkC*_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:*7/0*

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=*LinkA*_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:*7/4*

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="ether1-Clientes" new-connection-mark=*LinkB*conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:*7/6*


Então as regras ficariam assim, no meu entender

----------


## aka2005

Isso mesmo, so q tenho q por 7/1, 7/2, 7/3 e 7/5 tambem,,, mas o problema nao esta ai no PCC, dequise minha duvida nao esta ai, sendo q eu uso 3 Links, e to balanceando em 7 marcaçoes, eu fiz a 7/1, 7/2 usar a ROTA e marcaçao do LinkC, fiz a 7/5 usar a Marcaçao de ROTA e Pacote da LinkA... é justamente essa duvida minha, aki funciono ate esses dias, mas agora da erro, em alguns sites nao abre, ai tenho q tira eles do balanceamento, pra passa direto por um so link... Ai vem a duvida, ta certo faze igual eu fiz, ou tenho q cria marcaçoes secundarias pra da to tanto q eu quero no caso 7 ?? la em MANGLE em INPUT e OUTPUT, e PREROUTINJ OUT-PUT,.. éssa é minha duvida.

----------


## marlon

se eu fizer com um adsl e um dedicado vai funcionar ?!

----------


## mktguaruja

Funciona sim marlon, so você fazer o calculo do pcc, se eu nao me engano voce soma eles e dividi pelo menor.

By Pcram:

*Se tivessemos links assimétricos onde por exemplo:

LinkX* de 512k
*LinkY* de 1024k
*LinkZ* de 2048k
*
somariamos todos os links e dividiriamos pelo valor do menor link então teriamos 3584k/512k=7 então teriamos 7 marcações de pcc indo de 7/0 até 7/6 das quais devemos direcionar a primeira pro link X, a segunda e terceira pro link Y e as quatro restantes para o link Z fazendo nosso sistema perfeitamente equilibrado.*

----------


## aka2005

Uma coisa q me surgiu... em questao de quando um link cai, ai temos q ir nas regras e recalcula elas e mudar,, alguem ja monto um sistema de LINK FAILOVER? pra monitorar quando um dos links cai, ele refaz o MANGLE???? eu montei um aki, mas nao axei a formula de calcular os valores do Per Conection... pra automatico adicionar e fazer sozinho....

----------


## scan

boa noite!

Uma pequena observação, se for usado 3, 4, 5, 6, etc links de mesma velocidade, o programa pcc vai gerar script um para um, ou seja, como todos tem mesma velocidade não tem porque fazer outros pear, mas tem um problema:
* caso seja 3 links dedicados de 2048, não teremos nenhum problemas, mas,
* caso seja 3 links dedicados de 2048 e 1 adsl 2048, teremos problemas por que o link adsl apessar de ser de mesma velocidade é inferior em qualidade em relação aos dedicados, ou seja, link sem garantia.
caso o seja colocado os 3 links dedicados + 1 adsl no programa pcc, o mesmo vai gerar um para um, o que poderia acarretar lerdesa de internet pois o pcc mandaria requisições assim como ele manda para o dedicado e o adsl não iria suportar a demanda "ou garantir a velocidade", neste caso é aconselhavel que seja feito testes de velocidade no adsl e colocar no programa pcc a velocidade mais indicada para o adsl, com isso o programa pcc vai gerar os pear corretos para sua realidade...
* caso os 3 links sejam dedicados, vc poderá ou não ter problemas, pois se vc tiver um link adsl melhor que outro pode gerar ai uma lerdeza, por isso é aconselhavel testar os 3 links adsl e verificar a capacidade dos mesmos...

at.: Scan

----------


## aka2005

> boa noite!
> 
> Uma pequena observação, se for usado 3, 4, 5, 6, etc links de mesma velocidade, o programa pcc vai gerar script um para um, ou seja, como todos tem mesma velocidade não tem porque fazer outros pear, mas tem um problema:
> * caso seja 3 links dedicados de 2048, não teremos nenhum problemas, mas,
> * caso seja 3 links dedicados de 2048 e 1 adsl 2048, teremos problemas por que o link adsl apessar de ser de mesma velocidade é inferior em qualidade em relação aos dedicados, ou seja, link sem garantia.
> caso o seja colocado os 3 links dedicados + 1 adsl no programa pcc, o mesmo vai gerar um para um, o que poderia acarretar lerdesa de internet pois o pcc mandaria requisições assim como ele manda para o dedicado e o adsl não iria suportar a demanda "ou garantir a velocidade", neste caso é aconselhavel que seja feito testes de velocidade no adsl e colocar no programa pcc a velocidade mais indicada para o adsl, com isso o programa pcc vai gerar os pear corretos para sua realidade...
> * caso os 3 links sejam dedicados, vc poderá ou não ter problemas, pois se vc tiver um link adsl melhor que outro pode gerar ai uma lerdeza, por isso é aconselhavel testar os 3 links adsl e verificar a capacidade dos mesmos...
> 
> at.: Scan


Cara isso ja foi comentado no topico, so le ele amigo.. mas vlw a observaçao novamente... SeRA q alguem conseguiu gerar o script pra monitorar? eu consegui as regras, mas nao a regra ou formula que calcula os valores do Peer Conection.

----------


## xtremejack

> Cara isso ja foi comentado no topico, so le ele amigo.. mas vlw a observaçao novamente... SeRA q alguem conseguiu gerar o script pra monitorar? eu consegui as regras, mas nao a regra ou formula que calcula os valores do Peer Conection.


 kkkkkkkkkk Eu acho que vc que não leu todo o topico.. Pois foi criação do Scan.. Hauehauhe.. Só pra esclarecer ainda não testei o programa.. Mas pelo que li ta muito show.. Vle mesmo Scan pela dedicação

----------


## aka2005

> kkkkkkkkkk Eu acho que vc que não leu todo o topico.. Pois foi criação do Scan.. Hauehauhe.. Só pra esclarecer ainda não testei o programa.. Mas pelo que li ta muito show.. Vle mesmo Scan pela dedicação


 Se nao me entendeu colega... nao falei do Script pra fazer o PCC, falei do Script ou formula, pra CALCULAR OS LINKS ATIVOS, e ADICIONAR eles no valor do PCC, tipo, quando cai um link, o scrip ve q ele caiu e refaz as configuraçoes....

----------


## xtremejack

> Se nao me entendeu colega... nao falei do Script pra fazer o PCC, falei do Script ou formula, pra CALCULAR OS LINKS ATIVOS, e ADICIONAR eles no valor do PCC, tipo, quando cai um link, o scrip ve q ele caiu e refaz as configuraçoes....


 Blz.. Entendido;; Pra refazer o balanceamento das cargas nos links ativos.. Boa;;

----------


## lacierdias

Uma das melhores ideias que ja vi. Muito bom o programa. Não sou programador, minha especialidade é redes, mais gostaria de me candidatar para ajudar a homologar as versões de teste. Caso precise de ajuda é claro.
Excelente trabalho.

----------


## eduarlei

> Bom dia pessoal
> Mais algumas alterações para melhorar ainda mais o programa:
> 
> # Alterações no codigo gerado:
> 1 - Nas regras /ip firewall mangle, onde action=mark-connection , adicionado a opção connection-state=new , isto corrige possives falhas na navegacão e ainda permite redirecionamento de portas para todos os links.
> /ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link1 *connection-state=new* new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
> /ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 *connection-state=new* new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
> 
> 2 - Nos scripts, corrigido erro, onde estava disable=yes o correto é disabled=yes
> ...


Bom dia amigo primeiramente parabéns pelo seu trabalho...

Estou fazendo uns teste aki e percebir ki este errozinho citado acima não foi corrigido na versão nova...

seria interesante se vc add tb a regras de agendamento para o script ... Pelo ki entendir este script e para quando um link cair o outro asumir correto ? mas quando o link volta ele joga ele denovo tb ???

----------


## aka2005

> Bom dia amigo primeiramente parabéns pelo seu trabalho...
> 
> Estou fazendo uns teste aki e percebir ki este errozinho citado acima não foi corrigido na versão nova...
> 
> seria interesante se vc add tb a regras de agendamento para o script ... Pelo ki entendir este script e para quando um link cair o outro asumir correto ? mas quando o link volta ele joga ele denovo tb ???


 Esse script ativa e desativa a regra do MANGLE, quando o link cai certo... mas nao calcula os valores do Peer Conection, la tem q ser manualmente trocado, sera q nao tem uma formula pra montar um script pra fazer isso, so falta isso pro programa fica show... to procurando e testando aki mas ate agora nada..

----------


## eduarlei

> Pessoal, estou testando aqui uma forma de redirecionar alguns sites, youtube por exemplo, para qualquer link que eu queira e está dando certo, mas como minha rede é pequena, com poucos clientes, não tenho certeza de seu real aproveitamento. Vou postas aqui as regras para analise , e se estiverem corretas , poderão ser incluidas no programa.
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="WINDOWS UPDATE LINK 2" \
> content=windowsupdate.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 \
> new-routing-mark=to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Orkut Link 1" content=\
> orkut.com disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_ether1adsl \
> passthrough=yes
> ...


Amigo estou tentando usar estas regras aki nas não seta fucionando não.. ela vai depois de qual regras ?

Teria como criar uma regra ki e so add os sites para ser redirecionado para um determinado link no Address Lists... ???

----------


## marciorct

> Amigo estou tentando usar estas regras aki nas não seta fucionando não.. ela vai depois de qual regras ?
> 
> Teria como criar uma regra ki e so add os sites para ser redirecionado para um determinado link no Address Lists... ???


 Coloquei estas regras acima de todas, mas como disse, minha rede é pequena , não sei se com uma rede maior funcionaria a contento. Para sites com o IP conhecido , é só acrescentar na address list , mas o youtube não se encaixaria devido ao número enorme de servidores

----------


## eduarlei

Minha rede tb e pequena e não fuciono esta regra...

Alguém tem alguma solução melhor ???

----------


## aka2005

Essas regras funcionando pra 2 ou mais links. pow.. o q da de erro pra vc eduarlei?

----------


## eduarlei

com testes ki fiz aki coloquei ela em baixo estou testando com ela encima das regras do pcc..

Ve se estou certo.. estou usando esta regra ki para redirecionar o link para um derteminado site.. esta certo ?

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED LINK-2" disabled=no dst-address-list=Link-2 \
in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_Link-2 passthrough=yes

----------


## scan

boa tarde Eduarlei!

Tipo, o código gerado pelo programa é para ser utilizado em uma máquina a parte ou RB, e não em seu MK principal, pois a lógica é usar um pc ou RB somente para o balanceamento e depois conectar no pc que controla sua rede PCC -> MK principal -> rede clientes, o programa gera script para o loopback "ou seja, sites que vc deseja que não passa pelo pcc e sim pela rota principal", no programa basta marcar a opção para que o programa gere o mesmo, caso o que deseja é realmente definir qual rota cada site deve ir, este programa não gera script para esta função, pois sai do foco de balanceamento dinamico e o que vc quer é stático..

t++

----------


## scan

boa tarde Eduarlei!

quanto as correções sitadas a cima, estarei analizando e adicionando as mesmas...

t++

----------


## aka2005

> com testes ki fiz aki coloquei ela em baixo estou testando com ela encima das regras do pcc..
> 
> Ve se estou certo.. estou usando esta regra ki para redirecionar o link para um derteminado site.. esta certo ?
> 
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED LINK-2" disabled=no dst-address-list=Link-2 \
> in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=to_Link-2 passthrough=yes


 TA certo amigo ai na ADRESS LIST, vc coloca os sites q vc nao quer q passe pelo balance. Essa regra ai é uma das formas d fazer isso, ta certo. Mas em Rotas temq ta fazendo marcaçao.

----------


## eduarlei

scan, eu uso um servidor so para load balancer aki mas nada nele.




> TA certo amigo ai na ADRESS LIST, vc coloca os sites q vc nao quer q passe pelo balance. Essa regra ai é uma das formas d fazer isso, ta certo. Mas em Rotas temq ta fazendo marcaçao.


Muito obrigado amigo... fiz os testes a aki e esta 100% fucionando... 

Outra coisa "*lacierdias*" se não sabe responder fica queto ki e bem melhor do q ja sair criticando quem vc não conhece, tive uma duvida e axei melhor compartilha aki no tópico, visto ki esta duvida outra pessoa pode ter tb, e ja tendo a solução aki fica melhor, este forum e para compartilha conhecimentos e não criticas. 

Valeu "*lacierdias*".

----------


## scan

bom dia!
se entendi a pergunta, ao adicionar o site na Address List, a regra que fica em Mangle vai aceitar os endereços contidos em Address List na rota principal, onde a mesma não é preciso criar pois é a rota que fica sem marcação em ip router "ou seja, tudo que não cai no filtro do mangle, vai para rota principal", fassa o teste e adicione o site meuip.com.br na address list, vc vai verificar que o ip que vai aparecer neste sita vai ser sempre o da sua rota principal....

t++

----------


## aka2005

Bom dia galera, bom para o balanceamento alguns sites nao aceitam a troca de IP, entao é necessario a criaçao de ADDRESS LIST, e tbm os SITES SUROS (ex. bancos) nao aceitam troca de ips... entao pra resolver isso eu uso aki 2 regras... pra sempre deixar sair pela ROTA DEFAULT, os sites seguros... e a lista de sites q necessitam..
1 regra para sites seguros:


```
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=accept comment="Sites Seguros"
```

 2 regra cria o direcionamento dos sites pra rota principal do servidor.


```
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address-list=sem_balance  action=accept comment="Sem Balanceamento" disabled=no
```

 Segue abaixo a lista de IPS dos sites q utilizo aqui. se servir pra alguem tai:
201.77.87.0/24 Sicredi
201.49.161.0/24 www.seplam.mt.gov.br
200.252.127.0/24 check check
200.246.0.0/16 Bradesco
200.232.0.0/16 Bradesco
200.212.0.0/16 Bradesco
200.205.0.0/16 Bradesco
200.173.0.0/16 Bradesco
200.155.0.0/16 Bradesco
170.66.0.0/16 Bradesco e Brasil
200.201.0.0/16 CMT CAIXA
200.152.233.0/24 HSBC
161.133.0.0/24 HSBC
200.152.32.0/24 INSS 5017
193.32.34.0/24 American Express
12.29.100.0/24 American Express
170.66.11.0/24 Banco BB
161.148.231.0/24 REceita da Fazenda

----------


## netuai

estava pensando em montar um balanceamente bem montado, mas primeiro nao sei como fazer, e segundo que tipo de hardware vai suportar um enorme trafego?
Minha arquitetura é:
1 adsl de 3.2 que chega sempre 2.8
1 adsl de 2.8 que chega sempre 2.5
1 adsl de 8.0 que chega sempre 6.5
1 dedicado de 2.0 chega sempre 1.999

tenho atualmente 300 clientes, a maioria assina 200 e 400k

Muito trafego dividido em 2 servidores

----------


## aka2005

> estava pensando em montar um balanceamente bem montado, mas primeiro nao sei como fazer, e segundo que tipo de hardware vai suportar um enorme trafego?
> Minha arquitetura é:
> 1 adsl de 3.2 que chega sempre 2.8
> 1 adsl de 2.8 que chega sempre 2.5
> 1 adsl de 8.0 que chega sempre 6.5
> 1 dedicado de 2.0 chega sempre 1.999


 Uma RB mesmo faz o PCC amigo.. 3 adsl e 1 dedicado, ela aguenta normal, ja montei 2 fazendo 15 adsl.... ai o servidor so recebe o link balanceado ja.

----------


## eduarlei

> Bom dia galera, bom para o balanceamento alguns sites nao aceitam a troca de IP, entao é necessario a criaçao de ADDRESS LIST, e tbm os SITES SUROS (ex. bancos) nao aceitam troca de ips... entao pra resolver isso eu uso aki 2 regras... pra sempre deixar sair pela ROTA DEFAULT, os sites seguros... e a lista de sites q necessitam..
> 1 regra para sites seguros:
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=accept comment="Sites Seguros"
> ```
> 
>  2 regra cria o direcionamento dos sites pra rota principal do servidor.
> ...


Amigo não estou tendo sucesso em conf aquela regra para redirecionar um site para um link que não seja a ROTA DEFAULT.

Meu Link-1 e a ROTA DEFAULT, queria colocar alguns sites como youtube, 4shared etc...

Só para ir com link-2 testei a resgra ki vc posto e nada tentei de tudo ki e forma.

Os teste ki fiz foi como amigo " scan " Falow usando o meuip.com.br, testei tb usando o omeuip.com, sem sucesso sempre pegava o ip do link-1 tb. 

Agora a regra de sempre ir pelo link ROTA DEFAULT fuciona normal.

----------


## aka2005

Ok, essas regras q eu falei, funcionando quando no Balance.. vo tem suas rotas criadas, e fazendo marcaçao de ROTAs, vamos supor q vc tem 3 links, 2 adsl e 1 dedicado,... em /ip route, vc vai cria 3 rotas e marcalas.. mas uma delas vai ser default.... entao tudo q for acessado ira passar pelas 3 rotas, so q quando criado no mangle, la as regras q eu falei, ele vai passa os sites q tao marcados e a porta de sites seguros direto sem passar pelo PCC, saindo entao pela rota Default....

Youtube, nao tem como marca o ip, sao dinamicos os servidores deles, so ha como fazer cache com o youtube, mas redirecionar ele, nao.. pelo menos nunca consegui, ou axei quem conseguiu.

----------


## netuai

> Uma RB mesmo faz o PCC amigo.. 3 adsl e 1 dedicado, ela aguenta normal, ja montei 2 fazendo 15 adsl.... ai o servidor so recebe o link balanceado ja.


 mas qual seria a melhor routerbord para esta função

----------


## eduarlei

aka2005.

Então so tem como redirecionar para ROTA DEFAULT?

Só um duvida se redirecionar sites para ROTA DEFAULT o link-1 num vai ficar congestionado não?
Ou o PCC vai indentificar ki ele esta com conexões de mais e vai jogar para link-2. ?

----------


## eduarlei

> mas qual seria a melhor routerbord para esta função


 
Amigo um RB450 e muito boa mas se quiser uma mais forte RB450G.

----------


## aka2005

> Amigo um RB450 e muito boa mas se quiser uma mais forte RB450G.


RB 450 tem 5 portas, e a memoria é 32mb de RAM;
RB 450G tem 5 portas e 256mb RAM;
RB 493 tem 9 porttas e 64mb RAM;
RB493AH tem 9 portas e 128mb RAM;
Eu utilizo a RB 493AH nos meus LOADS... Ja testei nelas durante meses, 15 links, ate 37 links... show..
mas agora vo da um up aki pra RB1100... Devido minha demanda.

Agora tem a RB 800 com 3 portas e 256mb RAM, e sua EXTENSAO RB-816 com 16 portas.

E tem a RB 1100 com 13 portas e 512mb RAM, é um CPU praticamente. rs..

Questao de CUSTO, RB493AH, questao de Desempenho devido a Estrutura RB1100.

----------


## aka2005

> Então so tem como redirecionar para ROTA DEFAULT?


Os sites q nao estao passando pelo balanceamento caeem direto na DEFAULT, mas se vc criar outra regra no MANGLE pra q eles saiam por uma ROTA, ai sim tem como manda pra outra rota. ex.:
/ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=IP_DO_SITE action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=NOME_DA_MARCACAO_ROTA passthrough=no



> Só um duvida se redirecionar sites para ROTA DEFAULT o link-1 num vai ficar congestionado não?
> Ou o PCC vai indentificar ki ele esta com conexões de mais e vai jogar para link-2. ?


 Isso a ROTA DEFAULT sera forçada.. pq tem os sites q tao indo pra ela mais o PCC q joga pra ela.. por isso é bom vc marca uma ROTA BOA.. no caso dedicado se tiver.

----------


## eduarlei

> Os sites q nao estao passando pelo balanceamento caeem direto na DEFAULT, mas se vc criar outra regra no MANGLE pra q eles saiam por uma ROTA, ai sim tem como manda pra outra rota. ex.:
> /ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting dst-address=IP_DO_SITE action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=NOME_DA_MARCACAO_ROTA passthrough=no
> Isso a ROTA DEFAULT sera forçada.. pq tem os sites q tao indo pra ela mais o PCC q joga pra ela.. por isso é bom vc marca uma ROTA BOA.. no caso dedicado se tiver.


E amigo fiz os Testes aki com esta regra ai no site meuip.datahouse.com.br não oitive sucesso...

----------


## lacierdias

Netuai,

O ideal seria um rb450G ou para mais links um RB1100 ou uma RB493HA sem cartões, apenas usando as ethernets.

----------


## eduarlei

Bom dia a todos... Resolvi o problema com ajuda e um amigo, fiz os teste e fuciono 100%... Vou passa as regras... 

Ai Scan seria interesante vc add esta regra em seu programa e colocar um opção de usar ou não ela, tipo ja conf os sites ki vam sair por tal link etc...


/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=SITES_LINK-2 in-interface=*Interface de saida* new-connection-mark=Sites passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites disabled=no in-interface=Local new-routing-mark=Rota_Sites passthrough=no
/ip route add gateway=*Gateway do link a ser redirecionado* routing-mark=Rota_Sites

Pode ativar o check gateway se caso ouver queda do link o outro assumir.


*CREDITOS A [email protected].*
Este contato e o msn dele tb.

----------


## scan

bom dia Eduarlei!
conserteza irei adicionar esta regra no programa, logo logo estarei disponibilizando o programa com algumas correções e com esta opção nova...

t++

----------


## eduarlei

Se tiver como, ja faz tipo ...

um opção de selecionar o gateway para saida e um lugar ki ja add os sites ki for sair por ele, para quanto fou gerar o script ja gerar com sites e a regra pronta.

Não sei se e um erro na hora de gerar o script, ou foi vc ki add assim msm, mas todos site que li sobre o load PCC as regras " *criar as marcações das rotas"* no caso seria as 3º e 4º regra, o passthrough esta "yes e todos topicos explica como no" e nas utimas regras tb.

E como ja foi ate falado aki no tópico msm o uso do "connection-state=new nas *conexões em cada interfaces"* no caso e as duas primeira regra ajuda muito.

Eu uso ela tb na regra dos *classificadores.*

----------


## scan

Segue nova versão do programa PCC ver. 1.2!

OBS: nesta versão ainda não foi implementado as regras de loopback direcionado para link escolhido, função esta que ainda estou a verificar melhor maneira de implementar no programa..
A versão abaixo foi adicionado o connection-state=new conforme mencionado por Eduarlei ...

já estou estudando a implementação das funções novas e logo logo disponibilizarei...

Att.: Scan

http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_1.2.zip

----------


## olavosimas

> aqui eu uso sem problemas... MK 4.9


Bom dia, eu tenho 1 link dedicado e 3 adsl, vc recomenda colocar both-addresses-and-port ou apenas both-address?

----------


## netuai

> Segue nova versão do programa PCC ver. 1.2!
> 
> OBS: nesta versão ainda não foi implementado as regras de loopback direcionado para link escolhido, função esta que ainda estou a verificar melhor maneira de implementar no programa..
> A versão abaixo foi adicionado o connection-state=new conforme mencionado por Eduarlei ...
> 
> já estou estudando a implementação das funções novas e logo logo disponibilizarei...
> 
> Att.: Scan
> 
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC_1.2.zip


Assim que sair a nova versão com todas as funcionalidades sera bom, eu so não estou entendendo as funções do programa, mas se vc quiser me ajudar posso fazer um manual em PDF para que os outros colegas possam usar o programa

----------


## scan

bom dia Netuai!

Assim que eu disponibilizar a versão 1.3 do programa, irei disponibilizar imagens monstrando o que cada função faz, com isso fica facil a utilização e montagen do manual em PDF posteriormente...

agradeço a iniciativa e logo logo postarei o programa com estas imagens para podermos disponibilizar o PDF.

at.:Scan

----------


## netuai

> bom dia Netuai!
> 
> Assim que eu disponibilizar a versão 1.3 do programa, irei disponibilizar imagens monstrando o que cada função faz, com isso fica facil a utilização e montagen do manual em PDF posteriormente...
> 
> agradeço a iniciativa e logo logo postarei o programa com estas imagens para podermos disponibilizar o PDF.
> 
> at.:Scan


Não entendo nada de Mikrotik, comparado a vocês, mas tenho boa vontade em ajudar, assim que vc tiver os detalhes eu monto o PDF para vc dispor ele aqui, acho que é o minimo que eu posso fazer

----------


## xtremejack

Ansioso pela nova versão.. Ainda não fiz o pcc.. Estou aguardando a RB..

----------


## deson00

estou louco para ver a nova versao do programa
muito bom

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ok, essas regras q eu falei, funcionando quando no Balance.. vo tem suas rotas criadas, e fazendo marcaçao de ROTAs, vamos supor q vc tem 3 links, 2 adsl e 1 dedicado,... em /ip route, vc vai cria 3 rotas e marcalas.. mas uma delas vai ser default.... entao tudo q for acessado ira passar pelas 3 rotas, so q quando criado no mangle, la as regras q eu falei, ele vai passa os sites q tao marcados e a porta de sites seguros direto sem passar pelo PCC, saindo entao pela rota Default....
> 
> Youtube, nao tem como marca o ip, sao dinamicos os servidores deles, so ha como fazer cache com o youtube, mas redirecionar ele, nao.. pelo menos nunca consegui, ou axei quem conseguiu.


Deixe-me ver se entendi....as marcações feitas no mangle sairão direto pela rota default sem ser preciso marcar no ip route?
- Aqui eu marco os IPs dos sites no mangle e depois vou no route e crio uma nova rota do link que quero que saia, apontando pro link de saida.

Sobre o orkut eu consegui marcando uma classe variada de IPs deles, pelo menos todos os testes que fiz ele saiu pelo link apontado.

----------


## aka2005

Isso mesmo amigo, vc fazendo marcaçao de ROTAS uma delas vai ser DEFAUL, ai no mangle, vc faz o PCC, e o site q tiver la marcado pra ACCEPT, vai sair pela rota DEFAULT, pq essa regra criando e colocando acima do PCC, ela nao vai passar pelo PCC, saindo entao pela DEFAUL.... o orkut pelo q eu axei ate agora deu 7 IPS,,, o problema dele é os aplicativos, cada aplicadotivo tipo (min-fazenda, pokker, fazendinha) usa um IP diferente. mas funciona normal aki tbm faço isso.

----------


## eduarlei

> Isso mesmo amigo, vc fazendo marcaçao de ROTAS uma delas vai ser DEFAUL, ai no mangle, vc faz o PCC, e o site q tiver la marcado pra ACCEPT, vai sair pela rota DEFAULT, pq essa regra criando e colocando acima do PCC, ela nao vai passar pelo PCC, saindo entao pela DEFAUL.... o orkut pelo q eu axei ate agora deu 7 IPS,,, o problema dele é os aplicativos, cada aplicadotivo tipo (min-fazenda, pokker, fazendinha) usa um IP diferente. mas funciona normal aki tbm faço isso.


 
Amigos para orkut, google, gmail usa a msm faica de ip aki eu add um faixa toda...

64.233.163.0/24 assim pega tudo relacionado a google.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Isso mesmo amigo, vc fazendo marcaçao de ROTAS uma delas vai ser DEFAUL, ai no mangle, vc faz o PCC, e o site q tiver la marcado pra ACCEPT, vai sair pela rota DEFAULT, pq essa regra criando e colocando acima do PCC, ela nao vai passar pelo PCC, saindo entao pela DEFAUL.... o orkut pelo q eu axei ate agora deu 7 IPS,,, o problema dele é os aplicativos, cada aplicadotivo tipo (min-fazenda, pokker, fazendinha) usa um IP diferente. mas funciona normal aki tbm faço isso.


Ah certo entendi....então assim fica mais facil, pois aqui estava fazendo algo diferente, mais que também funcionava.

Eu criava a address list com a faixa de IP dos bancos ou de outro site por exemplo e depois criava a marcação e em seguida, adicionava uma rota no Ip>Route em cima do link que eu queria sair.

----------


## sidneiadriano

> bom dia Eduarlei!
> conserteza irei adicionar esta regra no programa, logo logo estarei disponibilizando o programa com algumas correções e com esta opção nova...
> 
> t++


Ola Scan
hj utilizei a nova versao 1.2, tenho uma duvida?
Tenho 2 adsl de 4mb os casos.

1- Ambas em ppoe não navega, percebo que estão conectadas mais não rola.
2- 1 roteado e outro ppoe, o roteado não navega e não tem nenhum consumo, so o ppoe.
3- 2 roteados navegam , mais algumas paginas não abrem ou pagina em branco depois de muita espera, mesmo colocando os endereços em ip-list.

A pergunta seria, no caso do ppoe + roteado. qual seria o primeiro a ser configurado o roteado ou o ppoe.

Detalhe na versao v.9 consegui acessar os modens e agora não

----------


## scan

bom dia!
a principio não tem ordem, já fiz configurações desta forma e não tive problemas..

t++

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola Scan

Descobrir o que estava impedindo. como uso Adsl na região ainda nao esta disponivel privado ou melhor o speedy em alguns pontos nao esta rolando.
Entao assim, usei modens da 3com, Thomson, D-link, sendo modens iguais nao navegava, foi colocar um modem de cada marca rodou blz.
A unica coisa como ficou em ppoe nao consigo acessar os modens

----------


## mktguaruja

pessoal, eu usava 2 link adsl e funcionava perfeito nunca tive problema algum fiquei encudado de colocar uma net virtua que tenho de 10 megas, porem coloquei todas como 4 megas. Porém o unico site que não entrava era da hotmail. Entrava no site navegava pelo site mais não abria o email de jeito nenhum. Coloquei os ip fora do balance, e nada. Alguem tem alguma sugestão ?

----------


## Gustavinho

> pessoal, eu usava 2 link adsl e funcionava perfeito nunca tive problema algum fiquei encudado de colocar uma net virtua que tenho de 10 megas, porem coloquei todas como 4 megas. Porém o unico site que não entrava era da hotmail. Entrava no site navegava pelo site mais não abria o email de jeito nenhum. Coloquei os ip fora do balance, e nada. Alguem tem alguma sugestão ?


Levy da uma olhada em DNS cara......se não mudar....marca pra sair por um link só pra ver..
abração

----------


## mktguaruja

Ok, gustavo eu ja tentei dns da opendns, da google, Primario do speedy e secundario da Net. Mais não teve jeito. Eu tentei jogar os ip no addres list, que ficaria fora do loadbalance mais também não teve jeito ele não loga o email do hotmail. Os outros funciona normal.

----------


## dim47

ola doutor scan...
tentei usar o programa...mais obeservei uma coisa...
quando preenchemos todos os dados e salvamos...
o programa da uma mensagem dizendo que aparecerar um arquivo chamado txt com as configuracoes...sendo que no meu caso ja tem um arquivo de exemplo..e esse arquivo nao aparece de forma alguma...sera que estou fazendo algo errado? tou com a vercao 3.2...
aguardo contato
dim :Frown:

----------


## dim47

Corigindo...
tou com com a versao 1.2 do programa...
abracos

----------


## scan

bom dia!

no mesmo lugar onde vc executar o programa, vai aparecer o arquivos configurações.txt, caso o mesmo já exite, o programa vai sobrescrever o mesmo com suas configurações

----------


## aka2005

> Ok, gustavo eu ja tentei dns da opendns, da google, Primario do speedy e secundario da Net. Mais não teve jeito. Eu tentei jogar os ip no addres list, que ficaria fora do loadbalance mais também não teve jeito ele não loga o email do hotmail. Os outros funciona normal.


 Ola Guaruja.. seguinte cara, os ips do hotmail variam, mas os q axei sao essses nao é somente um só:
mail.live.com 64.4.20.186
Sign In 64.4.20.174
MSN.com 65.55.17.25
login.live.com 65.54.186.47
O q autentica o email pra acessar a conta, é do login.live.com... mas esperimenta so colcar uma regra pra porta 443 TCP, nao passar pelo PCC. e testa colega.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Interessante o programinha...

mas... deixo aqui meu conselho para quem ta comecando
o interessante é intender o que cada regra esta fazendo...
use o programa para gerar as regras mais rapido.
mas intenda o que elas estao fazendo.

----------


## mktguaruja

Vo esta testando, eu lembro que coloquei uns 5 a 6 ip para sair fora do balance, so que não tive exito. A regra da porta 443 ela não se mexia mesmo eu tentando fazer login no email. Vo verificar novamente regra por regra, pois deve ser algo que to deixando passar, pois ninguem teve esse probleminha.

Obrigado a todos 






> Ola Guaruja.. seguinte cara, os ips do hotmail variam, mas os q axei sao essses nao é somente um só:
> mail.live.com 64.4.20.186
> Sign In 64.4.20.174
> MSN.com 65.55.17.25
> login.live.com 65.54.186.47
> O q autentica o email pra acessar a conta, é do login.live.com... mas esperimenta so colcar uma regra pra porta 443 TCP, nao passar pelo PCC. e testa colega.

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola Mkt

Antes eu usava as Adsl nos modens roteados, e com pcc em both-addresses-and-ports , mesmo colocando os ips-list, navegava e não abria o messenger live, yahoo e hotmail.
Refiz tudo e coloquei as Adsl em ppoe com both-addresses , até o momento tudo normal.

----------


## mktguaruja

Então eu usava both-address, mais eu tentei colocar a NET com both-address-and-ports, vou testar somente com both-address para ver se funciona e procura qual é a diferença entre os dois. vlw t+




> Ola Mkt
> 
> Antes eu usava as Adsl nos modens roteados, e com pcc em both-addresses-and-ports , mesmo colocando os ips-list, navegava e não abria o messenger live, yahoo e hotmail.
> Refiz tudo e coloquei as Adsl em ppoe com both-addresses , até o momento tudo normal.

----------


## aka2005

> Ola Mkt
> Both-addresses-and-ports , mesmo colocando os ips-list, navegava e não abria o messenger live, yahoo e hotmail.
> Refiz tudo e coloquei as Adsl em ppoe com both-addresses , até o momento tudo normal.


 Isso boa observaçao, em Both-Adress-Port da erro mesmo no LIVE, e em alguns sites, e direto por Both-Address.. ta normal, aki so utilizo essa marcaçao.

----------


## sidneiadriano

Explicação postada pelo nosso amigo Scan

per-connection-classifier 
src-address -> origem endereço
dst-address -> destino endereço
src-port -> origem da porta
dst-port -> destino da porta
both-addresses -> ambos os endereços 
both-ports -> ambas as portas
both-addresses-and-ports -> ambos endereços e portas -> muita gente usa esta opção por que dá um efeito de soma de link
dst-address-and-port -> destino endereço e porta

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ok, gustavo eu ja tentei dns da opendns, da google, Primario do speedy e secundario da Net. Mais não teve jeito. Eu tentei jogar os ip no addres list, que ficaria fora do loadbalance mais também não teve jeito ele não loga o email do hotmail. Os outros funciona normal.


Ta com o Thunder ai em paralelo né? tenta o LB sem thunder pra ver.
Ah como voce esta configurando o DNS do MK-CT ?

----------


## mktguaruja

Gustavo, eu tiro o proxy para testar e fica a mesma coisa. Eu to setando como dns o ip do loadbalance, mais vo testa setando o ip da operador no MK-CT para ver se tem alguma melhora.

Eu fechei o ponto a ponto com nano5, ele ta trafegando os 10 megas certinho, quando esta em uma unica maquina funciona como uma maravilha. Eu coloquei direto e na routerboard fiz o balance mais fico meia boca certo site não abria, no começo do post, tem um cara falando que só conseguiu fazer roteando o sinal e entrando na routerboard, e fiz aqui parece que deu uma melhorada mais você sente quando esta usando o link da net, da uma lentidão e tem vezes que não abre a pagina. Fiquei tão pu*** hoje porque nen o site do under-linux queria abrir tirei fora ele e vo tenta novamente mais tarde.




> Ta com o Thunder ai em paralelo né? tenta o LB sem thunder pra ver.
> Ah como voce esta configurando o DNS do MK-CT ?

----------


## Gustavinho

Então cara aqui eu to tentando bastante problema de lentidao tmbm..... TC+MK+LB........ testei de diversas formas e ainda continua.

Estava até achando que poderia ser o Thunder, mais vi que não é.

Agora pra tirar a duvida to testando sem Balance nenhum.

----------


## mktguaruja

Gustavo qual seu cenario ai ? 2 adsl e um netvirtua?

Quais dns você esta usando ?
Você esta fazendo igual o do programa do scan ?



> Então cara aqui eu to tentando bastante problema de lentidao tmbm..... TC+MK+LB........ testei de diversas formas e ainda continua.
> 
> Estava até achando que poderia ser o Thunder, mais vi que não é.
> 
> Agora pra tirar a duvida to testando sem Balance nenhum.

----------


## Gustavinho

No meu lab de testes eu to com 2 adsl.....virtua e speedy

PCC com as mesmas configuraçoes mais com alguns direcionamentos direto no link.
estava usando o DNS do google.

----------


## S4nKiller

Olá senhores. Parabéns a Todos e em especial ao Scan pelo excelente tópico. Ao ler todas as 36 paginas não consegui chegar a conclusão:
- Devo usar 2 adsl (2mb cada) em modem no modo router ou bridge?
- Afinal, sites como orkut, msn, email e bancos estão ok ou como resolver?
- Esses scripts gerados garantem que a rota/conexão de saida seja a mesma na resposta, ou seja um cliente solicita uma pagina de autenticação qualquer e ela retorna pelo mesmo link/ip que saiu? Qual regra garante isso?

Desculpem tantas indagações mas não tenho tanta experiencia em MK!

----------


## viniciusage2

Boa noite a todos companheiros que estão a esta altura da noite aqui no Under!
Baah! Desisti de fazer o Load Balance. Aqui tenho 3 links, 2 adsl (1 residencial 1,5m e 1 empresarial 1m) e 1 full 1m. No começo até que funcionou bem o balance, mas de um tempo pra cá ele virou uma coisa que não tem explicação, é pagina não pode ser exibida, msn não entra, ele chegou a travar o meu servidor inteiro! Hoje tive de refazer todo o meu servidor hotspot e deixar direto só no link dedicado! A internet fica extremamente lenta, testei link, por link para ver se não era problema neles, e todos deram ótimas velocidades todas acima de 800k, e no balance mal passa de 300, com exeção do full q da picos de 500 e depois cai para 120, 150k. Não sei o que houve, só sei que não da mais, infelizmente vou ter que desistir do balance via MK, pelo menos por inquanto.
Comprei um Load Balance TP link TI R488T, tem 4 WAN e 1 LAN, a interface dele é extremamente facil de mecher, é como dizem, mais facil que configurar um modem!! hehehe, e é beem completo, da até para escolher determinadas portas e ips, para dar prioriade em um dos links ou sair somente por um dos links, e tudo de modo visual, sem milhares de regras. Gostei muito dele, amanha vou testar e já digo como foi. Não testei hoje por que peguei ele agora pouco (23:30) na rodoviaria.
Tambem já fica uma propagandinha! hehehe! Quem quiser, eu vendo ele NOVO (não o meu, outro novinho na caixa) por R$600,00 com frete gratis!
Um abraço a todos!!
E que achem o que estão procurando!  :Wink:

----------


## sostenes

Load Balnced PCC 3 Links em Bridge+Failover

----------


## interhome

> Boa noite a todos companheiros que estão a esta altura da noite aqui no Under!
> Baah! Desisti de fazer o Load Balance. Aqui tenho 3 links, 2 adsl (1 residencial 1,5m e 1 empresarial 1m) e 1 full 1m. No começo até que funcionou bem o balance, mas de um tempo pra cá ele virou uma coisa que não tem explicação, é pagina não pode ser exibida, msn não entra, ele chegou a travar o meu servidor inteiro! Hoje tive de refazer todo o meu servidor hotspot e deixar direto só no link dedicado! A internet fica extremamente lenta, testei link, por link para ver se não era problema neles, e todos deram ótimas velocidades todas acima de 800k, e no balance mal passa de 300, com exeção do full q da picos de 500 e depois cai para 120, 150k. Não sei o que houve, só sei que não da mais, infelizmente vou ter que desistir do balance via MK, pelo menos por inquanto.
> Comprei um Load Balance TP link TI R488T, tem 4 WAN e 1 LAN, a interface dele é extremamente facil de mecher, é como dizem, mais facil que configurar um modem!! hehehe, e é beem completo, da até para escolher determinadas portas e ips, para dar prioriade em um dos links ou sair somente por um dos links, e tudo de modo visual, sem milhares de regras. Gostei muito dele, amanha vou testar e já digo como foi. Não testei hoje por que peguei ele agora pouco (23:30) na rodoviaria.
> Tambem já fica uma propagandinha! hehehe! Quem quiser, eu vendo ele NOVO (não o meu, outro novinho na caixa) por R$600,00 com frete gratis!
> Um abraço a todos!!
> E que achem o que estão procurando!


O Balance no Mikrotik trabalha 100% para quantos links forem necessários. Estranho indicar TpLink para balancear. Ainda mais sendo um Consultor Mikrotik.

----------


## Gustavinho

> O Balance no Mikrotik trabalha 100% para quantos links forem necessários. Estranho indicar TpLink para balancear. Ainda mais sendo um Consultor Mikrotik.


Concordo plenamente....as configurações possiveis no MK, jamais você vai conseguir em um equipamento com firmware limitada como o Tplink.

----------


## viniciusage2

Olá! Realmente, ele é bem limitado!
Ele é simples, mas é bem bom! Até o momento eu tenho gostado! O problema é q minhas adsl não tao ajudando, og elas nao tavam passando de 300k.

----------


## viniciusage2

Olá a todos!
Obrigado pelos "elogios"!! hehehe!
Pois é, eu não sou um puxa saco do MK, eu sei que cada um tem suas limitações, não sou o unico a passar a usar o TP link como load balance, conheço outros que usam e nunca mais quiseram voltar para o MK, consultor, não precisa mexer só com linux, eu quero aprender um pouco de tudo, quero deixar esse Tp link 100%, fazer servidores com outros sistemas baseados em linux sem ser o MK e por aí vai, eu não preciso ficar preso ao MK, ninguem precisa!
Mas falando a respeito do TP link, realmente a interface dele xega ser simples de mais!Podia ser um pouco mais "complicada" ou mais detalhada! O que o tplink mais peca é que ele só mostra o que foi baixado e enviado por cada link e o total, mas ele não mostra a velocidade de cada link, tipo para nós vermos quanto que ta passando em cada link, se ta balanceando certo ou então se o link ta entregando o que deveria, esse é o maior pecado do TP link.
Um dia ainda volto a mexer com Load balance no MK. Mas é q realmente eu não tenho PC nem RB sobrando, na verdade tão em falta aki pra mim heheh!
Uma boa noite a todo!!
Um abraço!

----------


## mktguaruja

Opa galera, acabei de fazer um teste aqui. Fiz da seguinte maneira. Reconfigurei a rb450g com 2 adsl e um cable modem. Como o cable modem vem roteado eu setei um ip primeiro externo opendns e o secundario do nano que recebo o cable modem. Navegou normal eu conectado direto a routeboard. Todos os 3 link subiu normalmente. Ai eu conectei no outro mk ai começo a dor de cabeça, não navegou de jeito nenhum fiz da seguinte maneira:

Coloquei no ip address coloquei o ip da routerboard no caso a RB com balance é 192.168.12.1/24 na interface no mk-ct coloquei 192.168.12.55/24. Tem o masquarade da interface e no ip routes declarei o gateway 192.168.12.1. Porém não navegou nen com reza braba, eu testei com cabo crossover e switch alguem ai poderia me da uma luz ???

----------


## aka2005

> Opa galera, acabei de fazer um teste aqui. Fiz da seguinte maneira. Reconfigurei a rb450g com 2 adsl e um cable modem. Como o cable modem vem roteado eu setei um ip primeiro externo opendns e o secundario do nano que recebo o cable modem. Navegou normal eu conectado direto a routeboard. Todos os 3 link subiu normalmente. Ai eu conectei no outro mk ai começo a dor de cabeça, não navegou de jeito nenhum fiz da seguinte maneira:
> 
> Coloquei no ip address coloquei o ip da routerboard no caso a RB com balance é 192.168.12.1/24 na interface no mk-ct coloquei 192.168.12.55/24. Tem o masquarade da interface e no ip routes declarei o gateway 192.168.12.1. Porém não navegou nen com reza braba, eu testei com cabo crossover e switch alguem ai poderia me da uma luz ???


 Dificil ai colega. to vendo se ai nesse sofrimento, mas vamu la.. se mascaro a faixa 192.168.12.X, se verifico certo a placa de rede de saida pro seu mikrotik... vc pinga dum mikrotik no outro?? vc pinga www.site.com.br?? pinga ip tipo (terra) 200.154.56.80... se pinga o ip e nao o www. entao é DNS ceerto, mas primeiro pinga um mikrotik no outro.

----------


## sidneiadriano

> Opa galera, acabei de fazer um teste aqui. Fiz da seguinte maneira. Reconfigurei a rb450g com 2 adsl e um cable modem. Como o cable modem vem roteado eu setei um ip primeiro externo opendns e o secundario do nano que recebo o cable modem. Navegou normal eu conectado direto a routeboard. Todos os 3 link subiu normalmente. Ai eu conectei no outro mk ai começo a dor de cabeça, não navegou de jeito nenhum fiz da seguinte maneira:
> 
> Coloquei no ip address coloquei o ip da routerboard no caso a RB com balance é 192.168.12.1/24 na interface no mk-ct coloquei 192.168.12.55/24. Tem o masquarade da interface e no ip routes declarei o gateway 192.168.12.1. Porém não navegou nen com reza braba, eu testei com cabo crossover e switch alguem ai poderia me da uma luz ???



Ola mkt

Tente trocar a placa de rede que recebe o sinal, tive esse problema após troca navegou blz.
Nessa semana qdo refiz o balanceamento não navegava, tinha trocado placas de rede e nada, desconfiei dos modens e pimba eram eles, aki tenho 1 dedicado e 2 adsl .

----------


## mktguaruja

E achei o meu erro, pessoal não em xinge hehehe é uma coisa muito besta mesmo. Na hora da configuração eu tava aproveitando um ppp cliente que fiz no modem 1 e nele esta marcado add default route. Eu desabilitei ela e pinga tudo funciono perfeito. Desculpe pessoal mais ate eu fiquei muito revoltado ontem 3 e meia da manhã eu tava mechendo e vi esse erro grotesco. obrigado a todos pela força e dedicação !

----------


## S4nKiller

Olá senhores. Mais uma vez venho pedir aos colegas uma informação. Ao ler todas as 36 paginas não consegui chegar a conclusão:
- Devo usar 2 adsl (2mb cada) em modem no modo router ou bridge?
- Afinal, sites como orkut, msn, email e bancos estão ok ou como resolver?
- Esses scripts gerados garantem que a rota/conexão de saida seja a mesma na resposta, ou seja um cliente solicita uma pagina de autenticação qualquer e ela retorna pelo mesmo link/ip que saiu? Qual regra garante isso?

Desculpem tantas indagações mas não tenho tanta experiencia em MK! 
Amigo Scan da esta força ai!

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo os dois modem em brigde, problema com msn e orkut eu so tive com nth com pcc não apresentou os problemas mencionando quando bem configurado.




> Olá senhores. Mais uma vez venho pedir aos colegas uma informação. Ao ler todas as 36 paginas não consegui chegar a conclusão:
> - Devo usar 2 adsl (2mb cada) em modem no modo router ou bridge?
> - Afinal, sites como orkut, msn, email e bancos estão ok ou como resolver?
> - Esses scripts gerados garantem que a rota/conexão de saida seja a mesma na resposta, ou seja um cliente solicita uma pagina de autenticação qualquer e ela retorna pelo mesmo link/ip que saiu? Qual regra garante isso?
> 
> Desculpem tantas indagações mas não tenho tanta experiencia em MK! 
> Amigo Scan da esta força ai!

----------


## aka2005

> E achei o meu erro, pessoal não em xinge hehehe é uma coisa muito besta mesmo. Na hora da configuração eu tava aproveitando um ppp cliente que fiz no modem 1 e nele esta marcado add default route. Eu desabilitei ela e pinga tudo funciono perfeito. Desculpe pessoal mais ate eu fiquei muito revoltado ontem 3 e meia da manhã eu tava mechendo e vi esse erro grotesco. obrigado a todos pela força e dedicação !


 Eita,, q massa faz parte da nossa vida guaruja... as vezes dexamos detalhes pequenos passa direto... mas pelo tanto comentado aki no POST, vai ser util pra tirar duvidas d muita gente ai... to estudando o FAILOVER, do amigo la SOSTENES... https://under-linux.org/f227/load-ba...ilover-139132/

----------


## S4nKiller

Obrigado mktguaruja. Então não sei pq em boa parte desse post as pessoas reclamam que dá pagina em branco e problemas de navegação e msn e uns sugerem rotas por apenas um link para coisas do google por exemplo para evitar problemas. Outra coisa é q alguem sugere q modem em bridge nao faz failover. E não entendo pq em router não serve.

----------


## sostenes

amigo modem em bridge,porque roteado dependendo de quantas conexões vc tem ele vai viver travando e resetando.

----------


## joaojairba

Boa tarde galera estou tenta fazer um load com 2 adsl os modens em bridge gerei o codigo:
/ip address add address=30.5.0.1/16 interface=CLIENTES
/ip dns set primary-dns=201.10.120.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=201.10.128
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=CLIENTES
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=BRTURBO use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=BRTURBO1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=BRTURBO
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=BRTURBO1
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!BRTURBO src-address=255.0.0.0/16
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!BRTURBO1 src-address=255.0.0.0/16
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=BRTURBO new-connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=BRTURBO1 new-connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO routing-mark=to_BRTURBO
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO1 routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip address add address=30.5.0.1/16 interface=CLIENTES
/ip dns set primary-dns=201.10.120.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=201.10.128
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=CLIENTES
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=BRTURBO use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=BRTURBO1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=BRTURBO
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=BRTURBO1
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!BRTURBO src-address=255.0.0.0/16
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!BRTURBO1 src-address=255.0.0.0/16
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=BRTURBO new-connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=BRTURBO1 new-connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=CLIENTES new-connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=BRTURBO1_conn disabled=no in-interface=CLIENTES new-routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO routing-mark=to_BRTURBO
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO1 routing-mark=to_BRTURBO1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=BRTURBO1 scope=30 target-scope=10
porem nao funcionou
isso tudo em uma RB450g
com hotspot

tem alguem que pode me ajudar

----------


## aka2005

Cara, diz o q nao funciono... vc crio o pppoe na RB, ele autentico?? ele autenticando, vc pingo o SITE?? ele pingando o site, vc crio o hotspot, e o mesmo logo algum cliente?? ele logando pingo algum site??? temq ir por etapas meu amigo, vai vendo...ate descobrir o erro cara.... se manda a conf. completa ai, e nao diz o erro q da nada e quer q a gente solucione... as vezes é complicado amigo...desculpe a arrogancia se vc notou isso, mas o topico é pra debates e duvidas..

----------


## scan

boa tarde!

tipo, já fis testes com 4 adsl + 3 link dedicado, nos 4 adsl eu coloquei em bridge para que o mk fizesse a conexão pppoe, todos em uma unica RB, os site que eu não queria que passace no balanceador eu coloquei na loop back que o programa gera minha per-connection é boot-address
desta forma n tive problema e todo servico acessado uma vez passa pela mesma porta na outra vez.

o que pode estar acontecendo é que alguns estejam testando outros per-connection e por isso passando por algumas dificuldades..

t++

----------


## sidneiadriano

Alguem tem ideia como acessar os modens q estao atras do pcc

----------


## sostenes

amigo se os modens estiverem em bridge, vc coloca os ips respectivos no ip andress,e mascara as interfaces

----------


## sidneiadriano

> amigo se os modens estiverem em bridge, vc coloca os ips respectivos no ip andress,e mascara as interfaces


Ola amigo
Isso já esta feito, quando digito o ip do modem ele abre uma tela de apresentação do mk

----------


## sostenes

isso ocorre pq vc esta digitando o ip do mk, e nao dos gateways

----------


## mikrotik10

Estou com 4 ADSL, e esta funcionando perfeitamente a versão 1.2 ....

Estou aguardando a versão 1.3 SCAN...


Obrigado... Parabénsss

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola sostenes

Eu digito o ip do modens que seria o gateway, ex, 10.10.10.1 ou 200.153.25.20 os meus ips internos são
172.128.254.30 , 192.168.0.5.
Até o momento nada

----------


## aka2005

Ola sidnei,. seguinte se os modem estao em Bridge.. vc coloca por ex. no modem1, ip 10.1.1.1 entao na ETHER q ele tiver posto pra autentica o PPOE, vc adiciona um ADDRESS pra ele na mesma faixa.. tipo 10.1.1.2... ai sim vc navegando atraves de LOAD, vc vai conseguir acessar o Modem q quer.... pelo ip dele.
Agora se vc ta tentando acessar navegando pelo servidor q esta depois do LOAD. ai vc tem q fazer um NAT.. do ip e da porta. amigo.

----------


## sidneiadriano

Amigos Sostenes e Aka

Obrigado pela ajuda.
Uso a versao do mk 3.30, qdo usava a 3.28 era uma maravilha , li que essa versao 3.30 era muito boa, e vieram muitos problemas, mesmo colocando os ip em list, criando rotas e Nat, não estava indo voltei pra versão 3.28 esta funcionando perfeitamente consigo verificar até os modens dos repetidores.

Muito obrigado e Abraços .

----------


## sostenes

que bom q resolveu, mais aki uso a 3.30 para balanço e funciona bem,consigo acionar todos os modens.
e isso ai vamos que vamos e sucesso ai vlw.

----------


## marciorct

> que bom q resolveu, mais aki uso a 3.30 para balanço e funciona bem,consigo acionar todos os modens.
> e isso ai vamos que vamos e sucesso ai vlw.


 até hoje não consigo acessar os modens em bridge , já fiz tudo, acho que fiz algo de errado nas configurações

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola Sostenes , comigo o 3.30 não deu certo, uso a versão paga voltei pro 3.28 ficou blz, no forum encontrei bom relatos do 4.3, 4.6 e 4.8 irei testar e deixarei minha opnião.

Ola Marcio, revise as regras e siga as dicas do Sostenes e do Aka que irão servir muito bem para o seu problema, muitas vezes achamos que fizermos de tudo , mais na real deixamos de analizar com calma e despreocupado, estamos ai para ajudar, abraço .

----------


## joaojairba

Boa noite galera ja faz algum tempo que estou tentando fazer funcionar o load entre dois link adsl com os modens em bridge, hoje eu utilizei a o programa do Scan ( que digasse de passagem esta de parabens pelo sei programa) na versao 1.2 tive algumas duvida quanto ao imput dos dados tipo DNS reverso ... como sao link adsl sempre e o ip fornecido pela operado mais o .bsace705.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br nao sabia o que colocava entao deixem em branco outra duvida per-connection tambem nao sabia o que por deixem em branco. entao eu dei um reset na RB450g e deixei ela sem nada somente renomei as interfaces dos dois links e a do clientes e apliquei o codigo gerado no programa.
ele gerou todas as regas tudo certinho porem so um dos modens autenticou o outro ficou tentado mas nada, a net ficou funcionando acessou normal porem ai eu tenho que importar o hotspot de um servidor 2.9.6 que tem o cadastro dos clientes mas isso eu vejo depois o que eu queria saber o que pode te havido que nao autenticou os 2 modens sendo que se eu desabilito o que esta autenticado e outro autentica e vice versa

----------


## joaojairba

segue o codigo criado, lembrando que ao aplica-lo somente autenicou um dos adsl 

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=192.168.9.1/24 interface=clientes

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link1adsl password=12345 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]rbo.com.br
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link2adsl password=1234567 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=201.10.128.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=201.10.120.2
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.9.1 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.9.1.provedor.com.br ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=link1adsl
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=link2adsl

# ip firewall mangle------------------------
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=clientes
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=clientes
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link1adsl new-connection-mark=link1adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link2adsl new-connection-mark=link2adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link1adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link2adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link2adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link1adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link2adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link1adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link2adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link2adsl passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link1adsl routing-mark=to_link1adsl comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link2adsl routing-mark=to_link2adsl comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link1adsl scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link2adsl scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## aka2005

> segue o codigo criado, lembrando que ao aplica-lo somente autenicou um dos adsl 
> # interface pppoe-client ---------------
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link1adsl password=12345 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link2adsl password=1234567 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]


Cara os modem tao em Bridge certo, ali em allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2, vc pode deixar somente PAP, pq é autenticaçao pppoe sem criptografia. max-mtu=1480 voce pode mudar pra 1492.
O resto ta tudo certo, essas 2 opçoes ai nao faz a adsl conectar e cair, ou vice versa.. o q ta fazendo vc autentica uma só... é o PROFILE... la no seu ta default, entao verifica ele se ta ativado a opçao dentro dele one-only=no ou default. se tiver tem q autenticar as 2.

----------


## joaojairba

valeu meu camarda aka2005.....testei e deu certo ... agora tem a outra parte atualmente eu tenho um pcMK 2.9.6 onde esta rodando o hotspot eu quero colocar ele junto com a RB 450g pois tem poucos usuarios nao chega a 100, porem com eu faco para importar so o hotspot do meu pcMK para a RB450g que esta o load PCC. ou eu crio um hotspot novo e tem como importar so os users????
desde ja fico grato pela ajuda

----------


## aka2005

Nao vai da pra importa por um BACKUP, mas sim por regras separadas.... eu nao recomendo usar um LOAD + Servidor juntos... pelo uso da memoria... como seu pcMK é versao x2... e seu load é x3 ou 4... nao da pra faze um backup e importa... da erro... mas da pra vc ir por partes...
Tipo, se quer so os dados de Hotspost.. vai:
>ip firewall hotspost export file=nome_q_vc_qer. 
Ai vai na aba FILES e pega esse arquivo q vc crio... e joga dentro do LOAD. e vai no terminal e importa ele..
>/file import nome_q_vc_qer.rsc

E assim pra demais regras, tipo, firewall. hostspo user... ips, pool.

----------


## joaojairba

Meu camarada aka2005 fiz conforme sua orientação ... o hotspot esta beleza autenticando tudo joia ... os o load hora autentica os 2 modens hora so o primeiro depois o muda para o segundo e outra coisa que notei que nao esta passando de 550kbps de donw sendo que o link e de 2 mb e antes do loud ele chegava em 1 MB ta certo que e de adsl nao tem garantia mas ele deveria pelo menos dar uns pico com mais de 550 ou seja a rede ficou um pouco mais lenta ... tens ideia do que pode ser????
desde ja fico grato meu msn [email protected] se vc puder me adiciona

----------


## aka2005

Primeiro vc falo ai q os 2 autenticos, outra hora um só... bom vc sozinho neles autenticados eles caeem direto ou nao?? se nao caeem, entao no LOAD tem q fica conectados direto... os 2 juntos... eles tando em bridge ppoe no LOAD, verifica desde o inicio as regras de PCC... pra ver... em Route, verifique a Distance la se ta certo, as marcaçoes de rota e a distance...

----------


## bola25a2008

tenho uma perguntas para oscolegas mais experientes com o pcc,
tenho 4 links adsl de 8 megas, mas em testes vi que em cada link só chega 3 megas, então quero saber, quando tiver configurando o link no programa eu coloco 8 megas ou 3 megas????

----------


## aka2005

Amigo se vc quer um balanceamento certo, é somado pelos 3 megas.. assim seu link nunca dara valores invalidos,, apesar da adls variar, uma hr ta com 3, outra com 1, outra com 6... mas link d 8 megas eu nunca vi chegar a isso,rs.. eles so vendeem mas nao xegam, pqp.. rs

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola pessoal alguma novidade para balaceamento de multiplos links

----------


## Gustavinho

Qual DNS melhor se encaixou a vocês com o LB ?

----------


## lacierdias

Aqui usamos nosso DNS local mais eles apontam para Primário: 8.8.8.8, secundário: 8.8.4.4 e terciário: 200.176.2.10.

Funciona certinho.

----------


## scan

Boa tarde a todos!

Tive um problema aqui com o servidor web, no qual ficou indisponivel o download do Programa PCC, o mesmo já esta no ar novamente e o link para baixar é este:
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.2.zip

OBS: as vesões anteriores eu tirei do ar, ficando somente a versão 1.2, logo mais estarei disponibilizando a versão 1.3

Att. Scan

----------


## ediney

> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Tive um problema aqui com o servidor web, no qual ficou indisponivel o download do Programa PCC, o mesmo já esta no ar novamente e o link para baixar é este:
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.2.zip
> 
> OBS: as vesões anteriores eu tirei do ar, ficando somente a versão 1.2, logo mais estarei disponibilizando a versão 1.3
> 
> Att. Scan


Scan, sou novato neste Forum e estou acompanhando seu post desde a criação e realmente é muito interessante como alguém como vc disponibiliza tempo para criar uma ferramenta para ajudar aos "anonimos" Valeu pela força seu programa é muito bom facilita muito a geração dos codigos.
Acredito que com a versão 1.3 (explicando cada função ficará melhor ainda).
Eu por exemplo não consigo entender alguns camplos:

DNS Estático, qual a diferença de marcar e desmarcar?
DNS Reverso, o que devo colocar neste campo?
DNS Primário e Secundário, tenho duas operadoras distintas ou seja 4 DNS quais devo utilizar? um de cada? ou uso 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4?

Grato pela atenção dispensada a nós.

by 
Ediney

----------


## Gustavinho

> Scan, sou novato neste Forum e estou acompanhando seu post desde a criação e realmente é muito interessante como alguém como vc disponibiliza tempo para criar uma ferramenta para ajudar aos "anonimos" .....
> 
> DNS Estático, qual a diferença de marcar e desmarcar?
> R: Atribui um nome a seu servidor, ex: IP 192.168.0.1 -> provedor.com.local
> DNS Reverso, o que devo colocar neste campo?
> R: entre no meuip.com.br e veja seu dnsreverso....copie e cole neste campo.
> DNS Primário e Secundário, tenho duas operadoras distintas ou seja 4 DNS quais devo utilizar? um de cada? ou uso 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4?
> R: Quando se tem operadoras destintas deve-se testar quais DNSs respondem em ambas.
> Geralmente os mais utilizados são OpenDNS e o do google tmbm.


Ok?

----------


## sidneiadriano

aki estou usando o do Open DNS, mais percebo que não vai full, mesmo tendo 3 fixo de 2 mb

----------


## 1929

> aki estou usando o do Open DNS, mais percebo que não vai full, mesmo tendo 3 fixo de 2 mb


Já que voce citou esta latencia, será que um servidor próprio de dns resolveria esta questão,pois eu noto que também mão vai a pleno vapor. Será o dms ou o mk. Os pings estão excelentes do servidor para os clientes.

----------


## scan

aqui eu uso servidor dns interno, não uso o dns das operadoras porque, pode ser que um dns esteja liberado para um e não para outro, o que acarretaria problemas na resolução de nomes quando um outro link tentace resolver, por isso uso dns esterno no meu servidor dns interno..

----------


## scan

Usando um servidor interno de DNS, uma resolução de DNS satisfeita pode ficar em cache no servidor, com isso um segundo usuário a tentar entrar no mesmo endereço, a resolução é feita internamente com velocidade local "muito mais rápida".

----------


## scan

DNS Reverso = serve para vc bloquear usuários de sua rede descobrir que vc está usando ADSL na sua rede, como por exemplo quendo vc entra no site meuip.com.br, lá aparece seu dns reverso que é o adsl, basta copiar a informação "endereço" e colocar neste campo no programa pcc, caso aja mais de um reverso, basta, depois de ter gerado o código copiar a linha que faz dns reverso e adicionar os demais.


DNS Estático = faz com que seu gatway de clientes resolva nomes "dns", e ao pingar na rede mostre que o gatway em questão pertençe a tal destino "empresa"

DNS Primário e Secundário = seu dns normal, mas quando se tem vários links e de diferentes operadoras, é bem interessante usar dns de terceiros e não das operadoras, por questões de bloqueio de dns de uma operadora para outra..

at.: Scan

----------


## Gustavinho

> aki estou usando o do Open DNS, mais percebo que não vai full, mesmo tendo 3 fixo de 2 mb


Eh aqui tmbm estou testando agora só o OpenDNS e as vezes ele é meio "manco".
To chegando a conclusão que só com server de DNS mesmo fazendo cache vai resolver este problema.

Agora vou testar com o Bind pra ver.

----------


## AndrioPJ

aqui os dns mais rapido que encontrei foram:
200.19.215.1
200.202.17.1
8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4

adicionei eles no mk: ip dns
e para os clientes, eu mando como dns... o ip do gateway.

----------


## sidneiadriano

Realmente o Open ha algumas falhas, o google tem pagina que nao abre, estou estudando sobre dns, ainda não tenho nenhuma afirmação sobre a melhor plataforma, na facul o professor me aconselhou a fazer em unix, já achei com varios sistemas dependendo de cada um mais irei pesquisar melhor.

Gustavinho, tenho uma maquina com Bind, estou testando ainda não percebi nenhuma diferença na rede , estou sempre acompanho na casa dos clientes o desempenho.

----------


## sidneiadriano

ola Mascaraapj

Testei os 200.19.215.1 e 200.202.17.1, ficou pior aki
Estou montando outra MkLB irei fazer tudo novo para ter certeza se não é a minha configuração, mais valeu pela dica

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola scan qual distro vcs estao usando nesse server, pra o dns

----------


## Gustavinho

> Gustavinho, tenho uma maquina com Bind, estou testando ainda não percebi nenhuma diferença na rede , estou sempre acompanho na casa dos clientes o desempenho.


Precisa configurar o dns cache para surgir efeito.

O alexandre Correa colocou umas configurações de DNS aqui no forum que mostra o tempo das respostas nas consultas.

Quanto a distro acredito que seja uma qualquer de sua preferencia, pois no caso de usar o bind ele roda em diversas distro.

----------


## Gustavinho

Vejam o que vocês conseguem com este tutorial

*"Otimizando o serviço de DNS até a tampa."*
BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Otimizando o serviço de DNS até a tampa.

----------


## zipfile

ola amigos.
gostaria da ajuda dos mestre no assunto pcc.
usei o programa versao 1.2, gostaria de agradecer ao amigo por disponibilizar para todos.
coloquei para rodar e aparente estar tudo certo, so que um conhecido deu uma olhada e disse que minha configuraçao pcc estava toda bugada. nao falou onde nem pq.
uso 3 adsl e a unica coisa que notei aqui e que um consome menos do que os outros. no momento estar assim ether2-10.8 ether3-7.4 e ether4-9.7
minha configuraçao segue abaixo, se alguem puder encontrar o pq estar "toda bugada" eu agradeço

----------


## zipfile

tentei postar, mais nao foi, entao segue aqui.
configuracao.txt

----------


## sidneiadriano

Gustavinho

ok, obrigado , irei pesquisar mais.
Detalhe apos ler o topico mencionado pelo amigo Gustavinho, use o programa *DNS Benchmark*, houve uma melhora muito amigavel.
Fiz o seguinte processo, fiz nos modens separados num note para saber o melhor dns, depois com os modens no MKLB, testei no lb usando o modem da cada vez, anotei o dns com melhor desempenho fiz as alterções e nessa semana irei ficar atento para o desempenho.

----------


## interhome

O Mk faz cache de Dns. Para quem quer melhor desempenho monte um Servidor Dns em seu provedor. Não tendo que resolver nomes externamente. Procurem Bind - Dns. Referência: Linux: DNS com BIND [Artigo]
http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens.../thumb_dns.JPG

----------


## AndrioPJ

> O Mk faz cache de Dns. Para quem quer melhor desempenho monte um Servidor Dns em seu provedor. Não tendo que resolver nomes externamente. Procurem Bind - Dns. Referência: Linux: DNS com BIND [Artigo]
> http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens.../thumb_dns.JPG


 se o mk faz cache de dns... ao fazer uma consulta, setando o mk como servidor dns... a consulta ja nao é resolvida ali mesmo (se o endereco consultado estiver no cache)?

----------


## interhome

> se o mk faz cache de dns... ao fazer uma consulta, setando o mk como servidor dns... a consulta ja nao é resolvida ali mesmo (se o endereco consultado estiver no cache)?


Se estiver no cache, sim. Caso não esteja, ele irá nos ips setados no campo DNS a procura de resolver o nome. Isso através da internet. Uma vez que os ips setados são de servidores que não se encontram no seu site. O artigo em referência é para instruir a configurar o seu próprio servidor DNS.

----------


## scan

Debian Lenny 5

----------


## diogenesneto

Não estou conseguindo realizar acesso externo quando coloco a saída diretamente pela Interface.
A única forma que está funcionando comigo é quando coloco o Gateway manualmente na configuração.
O Balanceamento está funcionando normalmente e o FailOver também.

Minha configuração da Rota está assim:

add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1-gateway

----------


## diogenesneto

Meus dois Links são via Cable Modem.

Os dados são:

Rede interna: 192.168.88.0/24
Link1: IP e GW dinâmicos
Link2: IP e GW dinâmicos

Segue abaixo o arquivo gerado pelo programa e que não está funcionando neste caso:

-------------------------------

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=192.168.88.1/24 interface=ether2-local

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=192.168.88.1
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.88.1 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.88.1. ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=ether1-gatewayadsl
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=ether3-gatewayadsl

# ip firewall mangle------------------------
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether2-local
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether2-local
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=ether1-gatewayadsl new-connection-mark=ether1-gatewayadsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=ether3-gatewayadsl new-connection-mark=ether3-gatewayadsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ether1-gatewayadsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1-gatewayadsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ether3-gatewayadsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether3-gatewayadsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2-local new-connection-mark=ether1-gatewayadsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2-local new-connection-mark=ether3-gatewayadsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=ether1-gatewayadsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2-local new-routing-mark=to_ether1-gatewayadsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=ether3-gatewayadsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2-local new-routing-mark=to_ether3-gatewayadsl passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1-gatewayadsl routing-mark=to_ether1-gatewayadsl comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether3-gatewayadsl routing-mark=to_ether3-gatewayadsl comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1-gatewayadsl scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether3-gatewayadsl scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 

---------------------------------------

----------


## sidneiadriano

> Debian Lenny 5


Vlw

----------


## sidneiadriano

> Não estou conseguindo realizar acesso externo quando coloco a saída diretamente pela Interface.
> A única forma que está funcionando comigo é quando coloco o Gateway manualmente na configuração.
> O Balanceamento está funcionando normalmente e o FailOver também.
> 
> Minha configuração da Rota está assim:
> 
> add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1-gateway




Se for acesso externo veja se server esse:
https://under-linux.org/f143/tutoria...46/index8.html
ou
https://under-linux.org/f210/tutoria...dicado-124912/

----------


## sidneiadriano

Alguem esta tendo dificuldade em abrir a fazendinha do orkut

----------


## scan

Boa tarde a todos!

Segue nova versão do programa PCC, versão 1.3.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip

OBS: pode ser necessário a instalação do midas.dll, segue abeixo link para o instalador do mesmo.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip

OBS:
Nesta versão a estrutura do programa mudou bastante, foi adicionado loopback por link, multiplos dns reverso, etc.
o código usado para loopback por link, foi exemplificado por Eduarlei, usuário do site Underlinux.com.br, portanto não sei dizer se funciona pois o mesmo não testei por não ter essa necessidade mas por pedido foi adicionado a função.

OBS: ao excluir uma rede, antes de excluir a mesma deve-se excluir os loopbacks dos links, e depois o link para depois excluir a rede.
é preciso fazer isso porque o programa ao excluir a rede, não exclui suas dependencias.
erro este que já estou analizando para correção.
caso não seja feito o que foi pedido acima, não vai aparecer menssagem de erro, mas ao adicionar uma nova rede a mesma vai aparecer com links, loopback, etc da rede anterios como sendo da atual que esta sendo criada.

O sistema novo usa xml como base de dados, portanto não é precisso carregar configurações e posteriormente salvalas, pois o sistema abre e salva automaticamente.

OBS: as configurações da versão 1.2 foram mantidas, e adicionadas as atuais, mas pode acontecer de uma ou outra função ter cido alterada, neste caso é só me alertar que eu corrigo.

att.:Scan

----------


## scan

já estou elaborando um manual para utilização da nova versão do programa, pois, pode seu um pouco confuso o manuseio do mesmo.

----------


## scan

Bom dia a todos!

Segue abaixo um simples manual do sistema.

http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/manual.zip

att.: Scan

----------


## zipfile

Valeu Scan, baixando tudo e conferindo.
obrigado

----------


## marciorct

Pessoal , podem me ajudar? Utilizei o programa , várias versões, e continuo com um problema de lentidão para navegação. Peço que dêem uma olhada nas minhas configurações. Se coloco uma adsl direto no server , fica bem mais rápido, mas o link fica no talo. Estou com receio que o link dedicado seja instalado sem que o PCC funcione corretamente, pois ainda vou precisar mesclar com adsl por um tempo, antes de me livrar dele.

3 links adsl ===>RB750===>ServerMK===>clientes


/interface ethernet
set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes comment="" disabled=no full-duplex=yes \
l2mtu=1526 mac-address=00:0C:42:58:0C :Big Grin: 5 mtu=1500 name=ether1 speed=\
100Mbps
set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:58:0C :Big Grin: 6 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether2 speed=100Mbps
set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:58:0C :Big Grin: 7 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether3 speed=100Mbps
set 3 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:58:0C :Big Grin: 8 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether4 speed=100Mbps
set 4 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:58:0C :Big Grin: 9 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether5 speed=100Mbps

/ip pool
add name=pool1 ranges=192.168.50.10-192.168.50.20

/ip dhcp-server
add address-pool=pool1 authoritative=after-2sec-delay bootp-support=static \
disabled=no interface=ether5 lease-time=1m name=server1

/ppp profile
set default change-tcp-mss=yes comment="" name=default only-one=default \
use-compression=default use-encryption=default use-vj-compression=default
set default-encryption change-tcp-mss=yes comment="" name=default-encryption \
only-one=default use-compression=default use-encryption=yes \
use-vj-compression=default

/interface pppoe-client
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment="" \
dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 \
mrru=disabled name=ether1adsl password=2226434343 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment="" \
dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 \
mrru=disabled name=ether2adsl password=2226434343 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment="" \
dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 \
mrru=disabled name=ether3adsl password=2226434343 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]



/interface bridge settings
set use-ip-firewall=no use-ip-firewall-for-pppoe=no use-ip-firewall-for-vlan=\
no

/ip address
add address=192.168.50.1/24 broadcast=192.168.50.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=ether5 network=192.168.50.0

/ip dhcp-server config
set store-leases-disk=5m

/ip dhcp-server lease
add address=192.168.50.11 client-id=1:0:4:75:7d:67:b comment="" disabled=no \
mac-address=00:04:75:7D:67:0B server=server1
add address=192.168.50.10 client-id=1:0:d0:9:f3:76:89 comment="" disabled=no \
mac-address=00 :Big Grin: 0:09:F3:76:89 server=server1

/ip dhcp-server network
add address=192.168.50.0/24 comment="" gateway=192.168.50.1

----------


## marciorct

/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=yes cache-max-ttl=1w cache-size=2048KiB \
max-udp-packet-size=512 primary-dns=200.149.55.142 secondary-dns=\
200.165.132.154

/ip dns static
add address=192.168.50.1 disabled=no name=PointNet.com ttl=1d

/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vdeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vdeos - terratv" disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vdeos - terratv" disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no \
list=loopback
add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

/ip firewall filter
add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=\
veloxzone disabled=no

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 in-interface=ether5 protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether5
add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" \
disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
in-interface=ether1adsl new-connection-mark=ether1adsl_conn passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
in-interface=ether2adsl new-connection-mark=ether2adsl_conn passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
in-interface=ether3adsl new-connection-mark=ether3adsl_conn passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
ether1adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1adsl passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2adsl passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=\
ether3adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether3adsl passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 \
new-connection-mark=ether1adsl_conn passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 \
new-connection-mark=ether2adsl_conn passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 \
new-connection-mark=ether3adsl_conn passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether1adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=\
to_ether1adsl passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=\
to_ether2adsl passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether3adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=\
to_ether3adsl passthrough=yes

----------


## marciorct

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether1adsl
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether2adsl
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
ether3adsl

/ip route
add comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether2adsl routing-mark=to_ether2adsl
add comment=Link2 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether3adsl routing-mark=to_ether3adsl
add comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether1adsl
add comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether1adsl routing-mark=to_ether1adsl
add comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether2adsl
add comment=Link2 disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
ether3adsl

/system script
add name=Link0Dow policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=yes;"
add name=Link1Dow policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=yes;"
add name=Link2Dow policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=yes;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=yes;"
add name=Link0Up policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disable=no;"
add name=Link1Up policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disable=no;"
add name=Link2Up policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=no;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disable=no;"

----------


## marciorct

Também está lento o acesso a RB em muitas ocasiões

----------


## 1929

> Debian Lenny 5


Scan, não sei se o assunto se desviou um pouco ou não. Por isso já peço desculpas se estou errado.
Mas esta indicação de Debian Lenny5 seria para fazer o servidor de DNS?
Onde eu encontro esta versão do debian. No site oficial tem vários links, e eu procuro uma versão bem mais enxuta pois não vou precisar de todos os recursos. Qual daqueles links tem a versão mais básica?

Eu baixei um iso com cerca de 147 mega, mas deu sempre um erro no mesmo ponto.

----------


## scan

bom dia!
eu uso o Debian Lenny para fazer DNS e Proxy, por isso eu baixo do site a versão minima do S.O. para instalar somente o que prociso, geralmente eu baixo a versão "http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.5/i386/iso-cd/debian-505-i386-netinst.iso" e depois ativos outras funções e imagens como por exemplo "i686 ou x86_64 caso a máquina que uso tenha suporte".
at.:Scan

----------


## scan

bom dia!

tipo, o usuário/senha do adsl não pode ser o mesmo "[email protected]"

seu per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports, muita gente usa este por dar um efeito de soma de links, mas ao mesmo tempo muitos tiveram problemas, tente usar both-addresses pois é o que uso e não tive problemas,
por ultimo vem a questão do dns que influência muito e pode deixar o link lerdo, em postes anteriores o pessoal vem comentando sobre o assunto, dê uma lida.

at.:Scan

----------


## 1929

Obrigado, era esse link que eu precisava.

----------


## scan

Boa noite!

Segue mais um tutorial para o programa pcc versão 1.3, espero que seja util.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downl...orial_scan.zip

at.: Scan

----------


## marciorct

Valeu pela força, fiz as mudanças aqui e ficaram boas, só no horário de pico está ficando meio lento, parece que demora para definir por qual link vai sair as requisições. Troquei o DNS pelo do Google, melhorou mas nada muito significativo. Vou testar algumas idéias e ver se funcionam, as que funcionarem postarei aqui




> bom dia!
> 
> tipo, o usuário/senha do adsl não pode ser o mesmo "[email protected]"
> 
> seu per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports, muita gente usa este por dar um efeito de soma de links, mas ao mesmo tempo muitos tiveram problemas, tente usar both-addresses pois é o que uso e não tive problemas,
> por ultimo vem a questão do dns que influência muito e pode deixar o link lerdo, em postes anteriores o pessoal vem comentando sobre o assunto, dê uma lida.
> 
> at.:Scan

----------


## marciorct

uma dúvida que tenho é sobre o DNS, deixei o servidorMK, fazendo o cache do DNS, inverti e deixei o load BalancePCC fazendo cache, não notei diferença entre as configurações. Onde seria mellhor o cache de DNS, no load ou no server?

----------


## simaotiago

ola boa tarde a todos , tenho uma duvida referente ao balanceamento , gostaria que o upload ficasse com rota para o link dedicado , toda solicitaçao de upload tivesse saida primeiro pelo link escolhido .
agradeço desde ja

----------


## RadioNet

Aqui eu tenho a rede que sai pela placa wireless
Tenho 2 ADSL e um link(o link tá com defeito direto, o pessoal disse q é o radio q está fazendo o ptp da operadora)
Então eu uso um D-Link com ip 10.1.1.2 e um speed strean 4200 com ip 192.168.254.101 o link é de 1mb full com ip xxx.x.xx.xxx.
O ip do servidor mk 192.168.10.1 a mascara 255.255.254.0
Como devo configurar o sistema?
Antes usava um servidor paralelo para fazer o balanceamento e ainda tenho q achar as regras para mudar tudo.

OBS: paguei para configurar o meu servidor e não sei exatamente como ele está.

----------


## ediney

Valeu Scan e demais colegas! o Manual ficou bem bacana vou testar a nova versão e depois dico como ficou.

----------


## sidneiadriano

> uma dúvida que tenho é sobre o DNS, deixei o servidorMK, fazendo o cache do DNS, inverti e deixei o load BalancePCC fazendo cache, não notei diferença entre as configurações. Onde seria mellhor o cache de DNS, no load ou no server?


Ola amigo
Usei a dica do Gustavinho da pagina 82.
BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Otimizando o serviço de DNS até a tampa.

----------


## reinanlima1

Pessoal fiz a seguinte configuração em uma rb433

ether1 -------------->> Saida para Mikrotik Principal
Ether2-------------->> Link dedicado
Ether2-------------->> Adsl bridge
Ether3-------------->> Adls bridge

os adls discam, conecta vejo os tres NATs funcionando, todavia a rede fica muito lenta
será que não da pra usar a mesma ether pra dois links? tenho que mudar algo no script gerado pelo programa do Scan pra esse cenário funcionar? 
Obrigado.

----------


## interhome

> Pessoal fiz a seguinte configuração em uma rb433
> 
> ether1 -------------->> Saida para Mikrotik Principal
> Ether2-------------->> Link dedicado
> Ether2-------------->> Adsl bridge
> Ether3-------------->> Adls bridge
> 
> os adls discam, conecta vejo os tres NATs funcionando, todavia a rede fica muito lenta
> será que não da pra usar a mesma ether pra dois links? tenho que mudar algo no script gerado pelo programa do Scan pra esse cenário funcionar? 
> Obrigado.


 Pode ser usado mais de 1 link por ethernet, porem os modens deverão estar roteados. Somente pode ser feita uma autenticação por ethernet. Não pode esqueçer de criar regras de failover para caso de queda de links.

----------


## eduarlei

Ai galera de Plantão ..

Contratei um link full para mim recebi 14 ip's validos, meu load balancer vai ter esta link mas 3 link de 2 megas. 

A pergunta e ... Tem como repassar ip valido para meu cliente usando o load balancer ou cliente ki usar o ip valido so vai sadir pelo link full ?

e como eu repasso estes ip's.

----------


## reinanlima1

Pessoal me ajudem não consigo colocar 3 links balanceados com esse programa.
to tentando fazer o seguinte
link dedicado e adsl roteado na ether2
adsl bridge na ether3
parece que o programa gera duas configurações identicas para o dedicado e adsl que estão na mesma ehter. 
obrigado.

----------


## claudinhohw

olá amigos nao to conseguindo tenho um RB443... tenho dois modens Dlink 500B ADSL 2+ roteados
um tem o ip 192.168.1.1 e 8mb o outro tem 192.168.1.254 2mb!
gostaria de saber como faço pra fazer o load dos dois tipo 

*ether1 192.168.1.1 8Mb*
*ether2 192.168.1.254 2Mb*
*ether3 saida para o ap*

meu dns é:
*primario 201.10.128.3*
*secundario 201.10.120.3*

gostaria de saber tbm qual rb e a melhor pra fazer loadbalance é se a rb 433 dá certo... já fiz alguns testes e não tive exito... desde já muito obrigado...

----------


## ndoaugusto

simplesmente ótimo, um ótimo programa o seu

----------


## aka2005

Ola colegas, tenho uma duvida sobre a configuraçao gerada pelo programa... estive fora um tempo fazendo ums enlaces ai d cidades aff... mas vamu la... ate agora nao entendi 2 partes do programa, na configuraçao ele gera o codigo das ROTAS, MANGLE, FILTER, ADRESS LIST, so q gero pra link DEDICADO uma regra no mangle, dando acesso ao destino da faixa do dedicado ex.:
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=X.X.X.X/X (faixa dedicado) in-interface=ether1
Sendo assim entendi que tudo q for pra esse destino ele aceita, saindo pela rota DEFAULT, q no caso posso usar o mesmo link DEDICADO, so q ai q ta, no caso tenho varios LINKS dedicado, e no progrma ele gera pra todos q sejam dedicado... assim o link1, link2, link3 sendo dedicado com essa regra ai q ele faz, sai todos por uma rota so. entao axo errado isso, ou nao compreendi ainda pq usar ela?

Outra questao q notei, o programa na configuraçao do MANGLE, ele monta a marcaçao de pacotes, usando PREROUTING, pra criar uma nova marcaçao. Ex.:
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new *chain=prerouting* disabled=no in-interface=ether9 new-connection-mark=ether9_conn passthrough=yes
sendo q no WIKI, ele usa *INPUT na chain*, e nao prerouting... esta correto isso tbm?? pq testei aki nos 2 modos e deu certo, so q qual eh o correto??

----------


## aka2005

Axei as respostas para quem quiser tirar a duvida... Segundo o WIKI... o correto é marcar a Entrada pela marcaçao de Pacote onde na regra do Programa diz:
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new *chain=prerouting* disabled=no in-interface=ether9 new-connection-mark=ether9_conn passthrough=yes
O correto nessa parte é chamada de Politica de Roteamento onde o certo seria:
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new *chain=input* disabled=no in-interface=ether9 new-connection-mark=ether9_conn passthrough=yes
Ai agora usei o prerouting e tive alguns problemas, quando montei com input. deu normal.

Na questao da duvida do ACCEPT dos DST-ADRESS dos dedicados.. onde o programa gera a regra:
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=X.X.X.X/X (faixa dedicado) in-interface=ether1
Esta correto, pois precisa dessa regra para o balanceamento PCC adequar, aceitar a saida das rotas para as mesmas... 
Só sobro mesmo a qestao do INPUT, q para mim o correto é INPUT mesmo.. e nao prerouting...

----------


## zipfile

Meu pcc aqui,configurei usando o programa e achei que ficou muito bom, so que nao deixa passar o site da globo.com 
eu coloco direto no modem, abre o site da globo normal, se eu colocar no pcc, e ligar o note no pcc abre tudo menos globo.com ou com.br
ja troquei dns, mexi em umas regras aqui, mais nao sei mais o que fazer, alguem passou por isto utilizando o programa?

----------


## aka2005

> Meu pcc aqui,configurei usando o programa e achei que ficou muito bom, so que nao deixa passar o site da globo.com 
> eu coloco direto no modem, abre o site da globo normal, se eu colocar no pcc, e ligar o note no pcc abre tudo menos globo.com ou com.br
> ja troquei dns, mexi em umas regras aqui, mais nao sei mais o que fazer, alguem passou por isto utilizando o programa?


 Adiciona uma regra no MANGLE, antes de todas, dando acesso ao site do globo.com...somente para uma rota.... ex.:



> /ip firewall mangle add chain=prerouting action=accept dst-address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="GLOBO.COM"

----------


## eduarlei

E amigo *"aka2005"*

E isto msm pela explicação ki a Wiki da vc esta certim.
Manual:PCC - MikroTik Wiki

Mas um coisa que eu percebi quando gera a regra perceki ki esta gerando loopback com ip repetido .

E a regra de loopback por link para o link 1 não presisa pq ele num e o link pricipal no caso a rota padrão o redirecionamento do loopback no caso esta regra.

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether1

ela ja redireciona para link1 não presiso de um regra de loopback para este link, no caso as regras de loopback por link de so apartir do link 2.

----------


## zipfile

aka, obrigado pela resposta, eu ate ja tinha feito isto so que coloquei o ip 201.7.176.0 e o que aparece aqui quando eu pingo. coloquei o .178 mais tb nao funcionou.
eu pingo vai de boa, mais abrir o site nem a pau.
mais alguma ideia?
obrigado meu nobre

----------


## aka2005

> E amigo *"aka2005"*
> ela ja redireciona para link1 não presiso de um regra de loopback para este link, no caso as regras de loopback por link de so apartir do link 2.


 Isso colega, dando ACCEPT, ele sai pela rota DEFAULT, sendo assim o site da globo por ex. q vc quer, sai pela rota principal, nao fazendo balanceamento, assim o site fica ok, aki tive esse problema nos videos dele. Dei acept e fecho nota.. hj faço diferente, balanceios os video pra um link, e o site pra outro.

----------


## aka2005

> aka, obrigado pela resposta, eu ate ja tinha feito isto so que coloquei o ip 201.7.176.0 e o que aparece aqui quando eu pingo. coloquei o .178 mais tb nao funcionou.
> eu pingo vai de boa, mais abrir o site nem a pau.
> mais alguma ideia?
> obrigado meu nobre


 Vc utiliza PROXY ??? se usa, tenta desativar so pra testar pelo LOAD se o site da globo ta abrindo, pode ser proxy. O balanceamento nao trava a pagina a nao ser q vc crie a regra... no caso do globo, ele vai trava os videos talvez se as configuraçaoes do Load nao ficarem boas, mas no seu caso axo q é proxy correto?

----------


## zipfile

sim Aka, eu uso proxy aqui, e desativei pra testar, mais deu a mesma coisa.
eu conseguir resolver aqui desativando a regra que o colega Eduarlei citou acima:

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether1

foi tirar abriu tudo que era da globo, pq nao abria nada da globo mesmo.
valeu ai pela ajuda meu nobres.

----------


## scan

Boa tarde aka2005!
Com base no wiki da mikrotik o certo é realmente input e não prerouting, mas em posts anteriores foi verificado que usando prerouting o balanceamento tinha um melhor desempenho, por isso foi adotado prerouting na geração de códigos.

At..: Scan

----------


## scan

Boa tarde eduarlei!
tipo, no programa pcc tem uma opção de gerar ou não loopback por rota default, desabilitando a mesma o programa gera os loopbacks por link, de qualquer forma o programa gera loopbacks para todos os link, basta o usuário optar por qual meio ele vai se utilizar para controlar o primeiro link "se loopback ou loopback por link".

att.:Scan

----------


## zipfile

> hj faço diferente, balanceios os video pra um link, e o site pra outro.


meu nobre, como eu faço isto ai?

----------


## scan

boa pergunta, tipo, há um poste aqui no underlinux que ensina como limitar taxa de downloads de arquivos que estão sendo baixados, uma idéia é adaptar a regra para marcar e definir uma rota especifica, o problema é que neste postes trata-se dos aquivos não importanto o formato ".exe, .avi, .rmvb, etc" com isso todo e qualquer arquivo passaria pela rota criada. outro seria usar layer7 para marcar os tipos de arquivos desejados e criar a rota propriamente dita.

OBS: são idéias que podem ou não ajudar.

at.: Scan

----------


## aka2005

> Boa tarde aka2005!
> Com base no wiki da mikrotik o certo é realmente input e não prerouting, mas em posts anteriores foi verificado que usando prerouting o balanceamento tinha um melhor desempenho, por isso foi adotado prerouting na geração de códigos.
> 
> At..: Scan


 Vlw Scan.. essa era a duvida minha... testei aki com prerouting... nao tive muito desempenho... mas o programa gera as conf. normais... ai vai d cada um usar como necessario. Muito bom o progrmaa amigo.

----------


## aka2005

> meu nobre, como eu faço isto ai?


 No proprio programa do amigo Scan, tem o direcinamento dos video do terra, e do globo.com para os LINK0, LINK1, Link2, amigo, feito certinho la no LOOPBACK... so inserior os dados e ver a configuraçao gerada...
Obs.: os IPS q eu peguei do Globo. foir
HTML GLOBO - 201.7.176.0/24
Video GLOBO - 201.7.176.0/20
Video TERRA - 208.84.247.0/24
Video TERRA - 200.154.56.0/24
Video TERRA - 200.203.121.0/24

----------


## luizbe

só para agradecer, esse seu programa é excelente! gera os codigos direitnho.

Valeu amigo!

----------


## zipfile

eu estava usando a versao 1.2, refiz a configuraçao usando agora a 1.3 que me permite fazer o direcionamento por links, so que ainda nao consigo abrir videos da globo, uol abre normal aqui. 
aqui minhas regras, tem algo errado?
# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether2 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether3 routing-mark=Rota1
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK2 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites2 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites2 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota2 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=Rota2

/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment="BRADESCO" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

----------


## zipfile

aqui as regras do mangle:
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether3 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether4 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether5 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether6 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether6_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether6_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether6 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether6_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether6_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether6 passthrough=yes

alguma ideia amigos?

----------


## delete

Boa tarde galera,
utilizando o PCC 1.3, gerei os scripts, que por enquanto parecem esta corretos.
Cenário: 3 Interface; 2 link's ADSL 6 Mega com o mikrotik 3.30 discando e um interface pra rede local.
(Interface Name: Internet1, Internet2 e Rede).
Duvida: Como saber se a configuração esta 100%? No Interface List, as duas conexões discam, mas só uma transfere dados quando navego, lembrando que só tem duas maquinas navegando ao mesmo tempo, por enquanto, pra teste. E quando eu desligo um modem da interface utilizada, demora algo em torno de 1 minuto pra a maquina voltar a navegar.

Script:



> # ip address --------------------------
> /ip address add address=192.168.2.1/24 interface=Rede
> 
> # interface pppoe-client ---------------
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=Internet1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_Internet1 password=7532257224 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
> /interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=Internet2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_Internet2 password=7532257224 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
> 
> # ip dns --------------------------------
> /ip dns set primary-dns=200.165.132.158
> ...


Desde já, agradeço a ajuda.
Abraços

----------


## lower

boa noite!!

amigo Scan sou quase um leigo em mk, mas graças ao programa que vc desenvolveu, consegui configurar um pc com load balanced (so com lb mais nenhuma configuraçao) esta blz pingando e tals!! ...mas como dice sou quase um leigo no assunto nao gosto muito de incomodar mas peço sua ajuda se possivel!!! é que tenho uma rb433ah configurada com ppoe/proxy/cache-full. mas nao sei como ligar o load balanced nela!!! o que tenho que configurar???
desde ja agradeço!!! e desculpa a ignorancia mas nao sei quase nada mesmo!!!! ja li em varios post mas nao acho nada a respeito!!!
...valew pelo programa perfeito!!!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Aqui fasso da seguinte forma:
Load -> Proxy -> Servidor -> Clientes.
OBS: neste caso vc faz o Load e chega no proxy com um ip do load, e do proxy sai um ip para o servidor que controla os clientes.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

obrigado pelo link

----------


## JwCarvalho

galera uma dúvida, essas configs que são criadas no arquivo é só eu copiar e colar no new terminal ?

----------


## aka2005

> galera uma dúvida, essas configs que são criadas no arquivo é só eu copiar e colar no new terminal ?


 Sim colega, so copiar e colar no newterminal

----------


## lower

ola pessoal!!
Não consegui conectar o load-balance no mikrotik server, nao pinga site nenhum! ...tenho um rb750g so pra configurçao do load balance funcionando blz so que quando conecto na outra rb433ah que é a que faz o gerenciamento dos clientes, não pinga, ja tentei tudo mas nao consegui estabelecer conexao!!
...eu pessava que éra so configura a rb como se estivese recebendo o link dedicado ou modem roteado entao fiz a configuraçao mas tambem nao pinga site nenhum!!
o que eu tenho que fazer??? 
obrigado!

----------


## interhome

O balance esta sendo responsável por tratar da saida nos links e de resolver nomes (DNS) para rede interna. Com Isso na Rb de gerenciamento aponte o Gateway para o Balance, bem como, o DNS.

----------


## JwCarvalho

Amigo deu tudo certo aqui, a não ser o lance de configurar os DNS por New Terminal, tive que configurar pelo WinBox mesmo la em IP>DNS quando eu coloco /ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8 (não sei se escrevi primary corretamento) ele aparece erro de interpretação! Vlw até mais!

----------


## sidneiadriano

> ola pessoal!!
> Não consegui conectar o load-balance no mikrotik server, nao pinga site nenhum! ...tenho um rb750g so pra configurçao do load balance funcionando blz so que quando conecto na outra rb433ah que é a que faz o gerenciamento dos clientes, não pinga, ja tentei tudo mas nao consegui estabelecer conexao!!
> ...eu pessava que éra so configura a rb como se estivese recebendo o link dedicado ou modem roteado entao fiz a configuraçao mas tambem nao pinga site nenhum!!
> o que eu tenho que fazer??? 
> obrigado!




Ola amigo , vc ja verificou se as interfaces estao nao mesma faixa de ip, setou o dns no load.
Eu passei por isso e fiquei uns dias sem conexao, formatei , reinstalei diversas vezes, com calma fui fazendo e verificando passo a passo percebi que estava esquecendo de algo.

abraços e sucesso sempre

----------


## saivercon

Bom dia galera...

Fiz um testa com a versão do programa do scan e foi quase tudo perfeito,
exeto q pra funcionar os videos do globo tive mudar a configuração de link2
para link1, de resto funcionou tudo normal, recomendo o programa a todos.

SAIVERCON SOLUÇÕES

----------


## joaojairba

Bom dia galera, estou com um problema com o meu PCC e o seguite utilizei o versao 1.2. e o seguinte estou usando hotspot e o PCC nas mesma rb 450g o meu problema e que quando ativo o hotspot todo o trfego vai para o link principal.... detale os modens estao em bridge e ambos autenticam... quando desabilito o hotspot os dois link recebem marcações porem somente acessam os sites que estao na lista loopback. o problema e que apesar de nao ter muitos clientes nesse sistema muitos estao reclamando e com razao esta lento demais
eu ja testei deixar sem hotspot ai toda a banda vai para dois tres.
# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=10.5.0.1/16 interface=clientes

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link1adsl password=XXXX profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=link2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=link2adsl password=XXXXX profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=201.10.120.2
/ip dns set secondary-dns=201.10.128.2
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=10.5.0.1 comment="" disabled=no name=10.5.0.1. ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=link1adsl
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=link2adsl

# ip firewall mangle------------------------
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=clientes
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=clientes
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link1adsl new-connection-mark=link1adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=link2adsl new-connection-mark=link2adsl_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link1adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=link2adsl_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_link2adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link1adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link1adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=clientes new-connection-mark=link2adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link1adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link1adsl passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=link2adsl_conn disabled=no in-interface=clientes new-routing-mark=to_link2adsl passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link1adsl routing-mark=to_link1adsl comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link2adsl routing-mark=to_link2adsl comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link1adsl scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=link2adsl scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## joaojairba

Será que tem algum amigo que ja passou um problema semelhante e pode me dar um luz... ahh ja tentei tambem por duas RB uma pra so fazer load no caso uma 450g com os modens em bridge e outra 433 com o hospot, porem ai eu criei uma bridge onde recebe eth1 do 450g e a eth2 que manda para o clientes... nessa situacao os clientes logavam no hotspot porem nao saia para a net detalhe... o gateway da rede estava na 433 e configurei um ip da rede no 450g para fazer a ligação mas mesmo assim nao funcionou.... por isso por favor solicito ajuda dos amigos
desde ja muito obrigado por existir esse espaço e pessoas que possam ajudar aos que estao iniciando

----------


## elielton

Pessoal alguém tem este programa que gere o codigo usando link dedicado e adsl (monde em bridge ou roteado), desde já agradeço aquele que puder me ajudar.

----------


## rfferraz

Vc ja baixou o programa? o mesmo ja tem essa funcao!

----------


## andrexxe

Parabens pela iniciativa........................
Aproveitando, estou com uma duvida aki, alguem pode me ajudar.
Tenho link da Copel entregue com fibra, o problema é que a fibra nao esta na minha cidade, fiz um enlace de radio para buscar o link, na verdade fiz 2 enlaces distintos para se um cair o outro assumir..............
Alguem pode me dar uma ideia de como juntar os 2 enlaces................pensei em colocar 2 rb 450g.............mas a configuracao...............

----------


## djacesso

Bom dia amigo os link do downloas estao fora da uma olha muito obr...

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola amigo Joaojairba
não trabalho com Rb, mais a regra é a mesma, gere o codigo usando o programa, verifique esta tudo certinho, faixa de ip dos modens , dns e ip que ira sair par outra RB, ping um site no load , se nao pingar verifique novamente, a RB que ira receber exemplo:
LB 180.180.0.1
hotspot 180.180.0.2 / mascara / gateway 180.180.0.1 - aqui vc estara recebendo o sinal do LB coloque o dns e ping no LB se responder , ping fora.
Fiquei 2 dias quebrando a cabeça o que poderia ser o erro, com calma verifiquei e percebi que faltava o dns no hotspot e nao navegava so conseguia navegar no balance.
Espero ter ajudado

----------


## darioeluan

Olá! Scan esta sua regra de agendamento esta correta ou foi apenas uma possibilidade? 
Estou com o seguinte problema no nosso balancemaneto pcc, usamos seu programa e esta no ajuda 100%, porém não é nem problema do seu programa e sim nosso. Aqui temos um link dedicado da Embratel e usamos dois links de sistema via satélite igual da "Rágio" mas compramos direto onde recemos o mesmo no windows e compartilhamento e alimentamos a nossa RB, o que nos acontece é um caso espefico com o tempo de chuva o sinal do Satélite sai do ar, ou seja, ficamos sem internet nestas duas placas que saiem do windows e aimenta por alguns minutos, dessa forma RB fica recebendo requisições e redirecionando para o link do satélite ma não navegação nela por esta fora do ar. Já fucei e pensei várias possibilidades como fazer que o comando down e up seja executado automaticamente uma vez que o satélite sair fora ar? Se alguém do forum tiver alguma idéia ou script agradecemos a ajuda até por um caso tão raro quanto o nosso que infelizment dependemos deste satélite para nos ajudar.

----------


## scan

Segue link para baixar o programa + manuais + biblioteca midas.



http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.2.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/manual.zip
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downl...orial_scan.zip

Att.: Scan

----------


## huskie

Olá pessoas que dominam Mk, que já me ajudaram o configurar 2 links separados, agora estou com outra bucha. Tenho um cenário com uma mk750g, 4 links Speedy e Link local da antena. Gerei o seguinte código pelo programa do Scan (obrigado pelo programa!):




```
# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=192.168.0.1/24  interface=ether2
 
# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether1 password=speedy profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether3 password=speedy profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether4 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether4 password=speedy profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether5 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether5 password=speedy profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
 
# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8
/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes
 
# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.0.1 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.0.1.net ttl=1d
 
# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no
 
# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether3
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether4
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether5
 
# ip firewall mangle------------------------
 
# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether1 routing-mark=Rota0
 
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment="Detran" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------
 
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether2
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether3 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether4 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether5 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:4/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:4/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:4/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:4/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
 
# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether1 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether1 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether3 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether3 comment="Link1"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 comment="Link2"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 comment="Link3"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether3 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link2" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link3" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 
E acontece o seguinte, apenas um link conecta na internet e os outros só tem atividade na porta LAN e não discam suas respectivas conexões pppoe. Li muito aqui os posts mas não pude encontrar, sei que a galera fica fula se a gente não faz isso antes de perguntar!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Toda ajuda é bem vinda.

----------


## scan

o programa pcc gera as configurações para up/dow de link parado, faltando somente agendar as verificações, no seu caso, vá em ip netwatch e coloque o ip do windows + o script de up / dow gerado pelo programa....
OBS: nos dias que vc sabe que não está bom o sinal, basta puchar o cabo do windows que o balanceador vai desativar o link, .... se vc apontar para o ip do satélite, fica melhor, pois se o satelite cair o balanceador vai desativar o link de forma automatica...
n preceisando vc tirar / colocar o cabo do windows....

At.: Scan

----------


## scan

dê uma verificada no user / senha ... pois já configurei 4 velox em uma rb e funcionou blz.. OBS: criei um user / senha para cada um dos 4 velox..

Att.: Scan

----------


## huskie

> dê uma verificada no user / senha ... pois já configurei 4 velox em uma rb e funcionou blz.. OBS: criei um user / senha para cada um dos 4 velox..
> 
> Att.: Scan


Então, testei isso também, continuou sem conectar. Quando configurei 2 links adsl em bridge pra ela usei a técnica de lb de separação de clientes por grupo A (192.168.0.0/25) e B (192.168.0.128/25). Quando faço isso pra 4 (/27) links disca mas fica horrível a rede até travando o MK. Qual você considera a melhor forma de balanço Scan?

----------


## scan

independente da configuração do PCC, vá nas conexões pppoe e crie uma a uma e teste se funciona "de forma manual", pois pode haver algum erro que não seja a configuração, etc...
verifique se o user / senha para determinado adsl está funcionando, se a porta usada no MK corresponde ao adsl conectado na RB.

São vários os testes a fazer para encontrar o problema, o negócio é testar as possibilidades até encontrar o problema....

At.: Scan

----------


## huskie

> independente da configuração do PCC, vá nas conexões pppoe e crie uma a uma e teste se funciona "de forma manual", pois pode haver algum erro que não seja a configuração, etc...
> verifique se o user / senha para determinado adsl está funcionando, se a porta usada no MK corresponde ao adsl conectado na RB.
> 
> São vários os testes a fazer para encontrar o problema, o negócio é testar as possibilidades até encontrar o problema....
> 
> At.: Scan


Entendi, obrigado pela atenção scan.

----------


## darioeluan

Olá! Scan vi os sites que me passou e realmente pelo pouco conhecimento não vi nada de mais, já tinha acessado todas as informações o problem que olho e olho e não vejo uma saída para o meu caso que é especifico, ms tudo bem, vou ainda fuçar um pouco mas e ver alguma saída ainda não sei o que fazer, e pior que não posso nem deixar de usar pq esta me ajudando em muito. Agora a peguna que não quer calar e procurei por aqui e ninguem resolveu,vc que tem exeperiência nestes balanceamento conseguiu resolver a bronca da Web Cam no MSN que não funciona nem a pau, poderia ajudar inclusive não so a mim mas a várias pessoas? 

Obrigado!

----------


## scan

Boa tarde darioeluan!

Tipo, aqui não tive este problema, nem com web cam no msn, nem em sites de radios, etc...
pode ser alguma coisa em seu firewall, minha topologia é a seguinte:

3 links Embratel (RB c/ balanceamento gerado pelo programa PCC) -> HUB principal 
Proxy -> HUB principal
Radius -> HUB principal
HUB principal -> Servidor dos clientes ...

OBS: no servidor dos clientes, eu tenho poucas regras de firewall, o maximo umas regras de virus, bloqueio de ecesso de pings + marcação de pacotes para Qos.

OBS: em meu Qos uso marcação por layer7, e tambem tenho um nivel de Qos 4 e 6 para Youtube entre outros..

OBS: no pcc, tenho somente regras geradas pelo programa, mais nada.... 

OBS: caso não encontre o problema em alguma de suas configurações, verifique as mascaras de rede de seu link dedicado se houver, pois isso pode dar alguns erros dificeis de se detectar.... caso o mesmo estaja errado .... mesmo funcionando...

Att.: Scan

----------


## Gustavinho

Scan qual a versão atual do programa PCC ?

----------


## scan

versão 1.3

----------


## sidneiadriano

> versão 1.3



Ola Scan

Me tire uma duvida, as versões 0.9 e 1.2 os links trabalham simultaneos , caindo um o outro assume, na versão 1.3 o link fica ativo e os outros ficam em aguardando , caso 1º cai o 2º assume e assim por diante.
Vc poderia me orientar, o que possa ser, a principio já li varias vezes este topico e nao conseguir encontrar uma solução ou resposta.

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!
tipo, poderia melhorar um pouco sua pergunta, pois não consegui entender ao certo sua dúvida..

Att.: Scan

----------


## sidneiadriano

Vamos lá
Até a versão 1.2 acompanhava o desempenhos dos links e via que todos os links estavam ativos.
Nessa versão 1.3 vejo que só um link esta ativo e os outros ficam na espera, meus links estao todos em ppoe

----------


## scan

bem, se eu entendi, vc fala em ip router certo ?
se sim, os links setados com marcação devem estar ativos sim, já os outros sem marcação somente o primeiro com distancia 1 deve ficar ativo, amenos que o mesmo caia os outros vão ser ativos amedida que os links forem caindo, já usei o PCC 1.3 com adsl e funcionaram desta forma, caso não esteja acontecendo isso ai, vc deve analizar o código e verificar o que está errado.

Att.:Scan

----------


## sidneiadriano

bem, se eu entendi, vc fala em ip router certo ?
se sim, os links setados com marcação devem estar ativos sim, já os outros sem marcação somente o primeiro com distancia 1 deve ficar ativo, amenos que o mesmo caia os outros vão ser ativos amedida que os links forem caindo, já usei o PCC 1.3 com adsl e funcionaram desta forma, caso não esteja acontecendo isso ai, vc deve analizar o código e verificar o que está errado.

Att.:Scan

Então revei o script, se eu coloco distancia 1 em router em 2 links a net fica muito lenta, volto para o padrao do script e vejo o link principal se esgulando e os outros 4 link pausados esperando a queda dele.
Essa é minha duvida, gostaria de ve-los ativos.

----------


## scan

tipo, vc deve verificar o desempenho de seu adsl, pois tem uns que a banda chega mais rápido no topo e fica mais constante, outros näo, isso foi comentado em posts anteriores, ... o que pode esta avendo é que seu link com distancia 1 deve ter um desempenho melhor que os outros, por isso está levando mais carga, vale lembrar tambem o tipo de per que vc setou, eu uso both-addresses no qual achei que tem mais estabilidade e fica mais balanceado o link, e em alguns momentos meu link fica com um ou outro com mais carga, mas isso, pelo que vi é pelo fato da eficiencia do link "as vezes que me ocorreu isso, éra o link que não estava 100%".

Att.: Scan

----------


## AndrioPJ

tenho aqui 1 ADSL (ip dinamico) - que uso como backup, mas estou querendo começar a usar parte dele tbm.
e 1 Dedicado (254 IPS validos) - link principal.

Gostaria de saber se é possivel gerar as configuracoes do balanceamento, de tal forma a aproveitar os 2 circuitos e continuar a enviar ip valido para os clientes?

----------


## mikrotik10

Olá Scan,

Voce falou para usar both-addresses, só que usando both-addresses o msn fica caindo toda hora... Ai optei pelo both-addresses and ports ai resolveu o problema do msn...

Só que estou tendo problema de DNS, estou usando os DNS da google.com 8.8.8.8 e o 208.67.222.222;

Tem páginas com o do Sign In que nao abrem (da erro de DNS)


Qual seria a correção para isso ?

Obrigado

----------


## mikrotik10

Olá Scan,

Voce falou para usar both-addresses, só que usando both-addresses o msn fica caindo toda hora... Ai optei pelo both-addresses and ports ai resolveu o problema do msn...

Só que estou tendo problema de DNS, estou usando os DNS da google.com 8.8.8.8 e o 208.67.222.222;

Tem páginas com o do Sign In que nao abrem (da erro de DNS)


Qual seria a correção para isso ?

Obrigado

----------


## marcello91

como eu faço pra redicionar determinadas portas pra apenas um link, tipo msn abrir so num link?

alguem ja conseguiu rodar o jogo combat arms com esse load balance?

----------


## claudiohoki

Parabéns, o programa é excelente e facilita muuuuito a configuração do balanceamento!!! Valeu mesmo!

----------


## scan

tipo, basta configurar o endereço do msn no loopback....

att.: Scan

----------


## darioeluan

Olá Pessoal! 
Não tenho nada contra o balancemento, uso o mesmo já faz uns 2 meses, mas encontrei problemas com o msn e alguns sites, por exemplo: www.waronline.com, mas como diz o scan apenas redirecionei o mesmo para não faze parte do balanceamento (Loopback) até ai blz, o msn a mesma coisa no mangle a porta 1863 redirecionei para ele ir apenas pelo Link principal, não sei se estes msn mas novos dependem de outras portas para funcionar também, outra porta que também redirecionei foi a de alguns emails que usam Outlook fiz o mesmo procedimento e resolveu meus problemas. Mas pinta uma dúvida o msn não sei se é pau dele ou problema para alguns aparece que estou offline e para outros como online, já pesquisei várias formas e não encontrei nada para resolver este problema, e mesmo saindo apenas pelo link principal que é o meu melhor link. Alguém tem alguma sugestão para resolver isso?

----------


## lucaspcb

Venho desde já parabenizar ao SCAN pelo brilhante projeto que ele vem desenvolvendo
que pelo visto tem sido de grande ajuda para muitos e tbm vai me ajudar bastante...

Passei por "quase" todas as mais de 100 páginas deste tópico lendo boa parte dos posts que me tiraram várias dúvidas
só q eu ainda fiquei com algumas...

tenho 3 links ADSL de 10mbps cada, todos da GVT, e uma RB750 para fazer o balanceamento

Gostaria da opinião dos que já implementaram esse balanceamento e fizeram testes para saber qual a melhor opção para o per-connection-classifer na minha situação?!
Tbm preciso de uma ajudinha quanto a configuração de dns reverso.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda e compreensão...

Att

----------


## scan

Boa noite!

Estou tendo problemas com lerdeza na versão nova do msn, a anterior estáva 100% mesmo com balanceamento, já a nova realmente tá lerda....

estou a estudar o que pode ser....
acompanhando ...

att.: Scan

----------


## scan

boa noite!
sobre o per-connection-classifer, eu particularmente uso endereço em ambos os lados, outros ecolheram endereço e portas de ambos os lados "dizem que melhorou a questão de sites que n abriam", o ponte em questão é testar... pois eu uso o primeiro caso e não tive os problemas citados no segundo ...
caso vc tenha os mesmos problemas, vc já vai ter um redirecionamento para a possivel solução...

Sobre o dns reverso, já foi comentado em posts anteriores assim como o per-connection-classifer ...

att.: Scan

----------


## lucaspcb

Montei ontem e até agora está tudo funcionano blz com os 3 links de 10mbps e mais o menos uns 170 clientes
Ainda não encontrei problemas com wlm 2011.
Qlqr coisa eu posto aq

Muito obrigado Scan
Sensacional!!!

----------


## marcello91

gostaria de saber se tem como fazer loopback por portas? pq o programa so faz por ips, gostaria de saber como fazer algumas portas de jogos passarem apenas por um link. desde ja agradeço

----------


## Brutus

Já procurei por todo forum mais nada.

Veja o que preciso, estou com 2 velox passando por um enlace ip 192.168.1.2 outro 192.168.2.4 passam no mesmo enlace como balancear eles com um link dedicado?

----------


## Brutus

Posso configurar mais de 1 ip por rede, ex. ether1 rede 10.10.10.10.3 ether2 adsl 192.168.1.2/192.168.4.2 ether3 dedicado 200.xxx.xxx.xxx, isso pode ser feito com balaceamento?

----------


## combatnet

otimo progama amigo scan sou usuario leigo e fiz de primeira com 2 links , se não for ofença esta aberto a doaçoes

----------


## lucaspcb

> otimo progama amigo scan sou usuario leigo e fiz de primeira com 2 links , se não for ofença esta aberto a doaçoes


Eu também consegui fazer de primeira com 3 link, já tem duas semanas que está funcionando perfeitamente...
Scan, só tenho a te agradecer pelo programa q foi de grande ajuda para mim e para muito aq do forum...
Eu fiquei meio sem jeito de perguntar, mas já que o amigo combatnet já perguntou eu repito a pergunta dele... Você está aberto a doações, ou mesmo gostaria de uma doação para um projeto que você participa ou apoia?!... Isso seria uma forma de agradecimento e incentivo ao seu trabalho que nos foi tão útil.
Obg ...

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Não é nescessário doações, pois este programa free foi feito para agradeçer a todos do forum que me ajudaram de uma forma ou de outra, pois aqui é um lugar de tirar dúvidas e passar conhecimentos. A melhor forma que achei para contribuir para o forum foi a criação do Programa - PCC para facilitar a vida de muitos e evitar erros na hora da configuração que a medida que há varios links aumenta e muito a configuração.

Att.: Scan

----------


## rafaelmju

Bom noite Scan,
Infelismente não tive sorte com o programa infelismente pra mim não quer dar certo. 
Simplesmente quando ativo os dos links adsl a navegação para nos dois links.

Uso dois adsl com modem em bridge. segue minhas regras para vc dar uma analisada e ver se tem algo de errado.

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=10.1.1.1/24 interface=Link-Vai
# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=Modem-OI-2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_Modem-OI-2 password=6536631918 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=MTOS89884103
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=Modem-GVT-3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_Modem-GVT-3 password=gvt25 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no
# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_Modem-OI-2
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_Modem-GVT-3
# ip firewall mangle------------------------
# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=Link-Vai new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_Modem-OI-2 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=Link-Vai new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_Modem-GVT-3 routing-mark=Rota1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=Link-Vai
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=Link-Vai
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_Modem-OI-2 new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-OI-2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_Modem-GVT-3 new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_Modem-OI-2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-OI-2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-GVT-3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-OI-2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Link-Vai new-connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/5
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_Modem-OI-2_conn disabled=no in-interface=Link-Vai new-routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-OI-2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_Modem-GVT-3_conn disabled=no in-interface=Link-Vai new-routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-GVT-3 passthrough=yes

----------


## rafaelmju

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_Modem-OI-2 routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-OI-2 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_Modem-GVT-3 routing-mark=to_adsl_Modem-GVT-3 comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_Modem-OI-2 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_Modem-GVT-3 scope=30 target-scope=10
# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 



No aguardo.
Obrigado.

----------


## scan

bom dia!

Analisando o código, aparentemente está ok, pode ser outro fator, por exemplo: a porta que está conectado o link oi está erra e sim conectada na porta lan do outro adsl e vise versa... tipo, qual dns vc está usando pois pode ocorrer o problema de um requisição ir por um adsl sendo que a requisição dns vai pelo dns do outro link, aqui uso dns do google 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4, tem vários outros.... como eu falei, aparentemente não erros no código, mas para desencargo de conciencia, reset sua rb e não renomeie as interfaces e depois faça uma nova config usando só o básico das configuraçoes do pcc, sem usar o loop back direcionado por link "por que isso, o loop back direcionado foi o ultimo recurso colocado no programa no qual nao testei, foi código disponibilizado por colaboradores", resumindo, o negocio é procurar "conserteza é algum detalhe que possa ter passado despercebido".

Att.: Scan

----------


## cdcm

pessoal aqui uso pcc finciona blz.
so que uma vez ou outra o um dos modems fica so autenticando, mas nao conecta.
tipo fica autenticado, mas nao trafega nada. alguem ja passou por isso.

grato a quem depode da uma ideia do que venha ser.

----------


## dimix

Boa noite Scan e demais membros do Under.
Gostaria de tirar umas dúvidas quanto ao hardware e Mikrotik.
Hoje utilizo um PC com 6 placas Offboard (Entrada dos Links) e a saida para o servidor pela placa Onboard, Processador AMD Duron de 700Mhz, 256 MB de RAM DDR, com Compact Flash de 1GB e Mikrotik versão 4.6 Level4 (original).
Eu quero mudar para uma RB 493G (rede gigabit), com 9 portas Ethernet (Não sei a descrição da mesma no momento, mas acredito que vocês possam conhecer o modelo), pois fica um hardware menor, gastando menos energia, e com portas LAN de sobra para futuras atualizações.
Qual dos 2 hardwares vocês acham mais indicado? Atualmente tenho uns 300 - 350 clientes cadastrados, e simultaneamente nos horários de pico, acredito que uns 200 - 250 clientes, mas isso é um pouco difícil ainda.
Sobre o mikrotik, tem diferença de ser Level 4 para Level 6 pela quantidade de clientes conectados simultaneamente? Ou por somente se conectar ao link, isso não tem importância?
Vocês poderiam me passar o link para download do programa para gerar o PCC mais atualizado, porque pelos links do início do post eu não estou conseguindo.
Desde já agradeço a atenção pessoal.
Obrigado.

----------


## evertonsoares

Uso o pcc numa rb750G, tudo esta aparentemente normal tenho dois problemas que estão tirando minhas noites de sono, o bate papo do IG (Batepapo iG - O melhor chat da internet | amizade, namoro, paquera, sexo, imagens, musica, viagens, gls, esportes, cidades) que apresenta problemas no reconhecimento das letras do código de verificação não acessando as salas, e a webcam do msn. Gostaria que os amigos façam o teste no chat do ig e reportem os testes, e quem tem funcionando poste o tipo de cassificador do balance.

----------


## surfyrex

Gente

Tenho hoje uma rede MK baseada em um PC server aonde faço load balance com dois links adsl, sendo um ppoe e outro roteado no modem, acontece que o uso do PC que fica ligado 24 hrs por dia e 365 dias por ano não tá dando pé não, por conta da energia, então resolvi comprar uma RB450G que já está comigo.
Acontece que gostaria de migrar usuários e outras configurações para a RB, mas em vez de LB gostaria de fazer PCC e para 4 links adsl.

Será que alguem pode me ajudar??? Nem que tiver que pagar pois não manjo muito de MK, apenas insiro clientes, e mais algumas coisas basicas mesmo.....

Gostaria de alem disso fazer a autenticação dos clientes via pagina WEB com login e senha, como hotspot... pois hoje eles fazem atraves de discador PPPoe do windows que vive me dando problemas, pois os clientes adoram ficar mexendo nos dados de login...

Bom se alguem puder me ajudar agradeço.

Um abraço a todos.... e FELIZ 2011!!!!!

----------


## Nks

Bom primeiramente queria desejar um Feliz 2011 para todos, que seje um ano bom para todos!!! e que as grandes teles nao "engolao" nos! hehehe

em segundo, parabens Scan, excelente programa, pra ficar perfeito soh falta fazer um interecao direta com o mikrotik via ssh, ai ele ja roda o codigo direto no mikrotik, nao sei se ja eh possivel isso, pois eu li metade do topico!!

bom agora vem a minha duvida, eu ja utilizo o PCC aqui, e no meu pcc eu nao configurei o DNS. Ex do seu programa:
# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=200.255.255.65
/ip dns set secondary-dns=200.255.255.70
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.0.1 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.0.1.cyberscan.com.br ttl=1d

Qual a vantagem de setar um DNS primario e secundario?? seria para acessar a router PCC externamente??? e de qual operadora eu utilizo, caso trabalhe com mais de uma operadora no balanceamento!??
e esse dns estatico, q no seu exemplo vc colocou 192.168.0.1.cyberscan.com.br - pra que ele serve? seria tipo um DNS Reverso meu??

desculpe se ja postaram essa duvida, mais eu olhei o topico ate mais da metade e nao achei nenhuma duvida parecida com essa!!

ahh.... se nao me engano o dns reverso do speedy telefonica eh: 
dsl.telesp.net.br

obrigado e abracos......

----------


## Nks

dimix, a aba comment eh apenas para comentarios, e nao tem problema nenhum vc remove-la, entao estao tudo OK sim.

agora, uma coisa q eu nao entendo, o PCC nao precisa de DNS, pois ele soh balanceia os links, nao precisa ta navegando na router do PCC, entao eu nao entendo pq o Scan usa o DNS primario e secudario no PCC.

em relacao a router, nao tem problema a licenca, pois tanto na nivel 4 ja da pra funcionar o PCC, e vc nao faz cadastro de usuario no mkt, vc tem q imaginar q o mkt vai virar um ROTEADOR, estilo um cisco balanceador, a diferenca eh q um balanceador da cisco custa mais de mil reais.

tem gente q usa o PCC junto com hotspot, porem nao eh aconselhado.

aqui eu uso em uma RB750G, antes do meu servidor de autenticacao q eh em linux, funciona td ok, soh q eu nao cadastro DNS no meu pcc, muito menos esse dns estatico!!

eu usei esse tutorial, aqui msm do under:
https://under-linux.org/f227/pcc-bal...r-m4d3-131343/

percebe-se q o m4d3 nem toca no assunto de DNS no tutorial dele, e funciona 100%.
eu acho q a unica vantagem q se tem, de setar um DNS no PCC seria para um acesso externo ao PCC, porem acho q nao tem necessidade!! me corrija se estiver errado!!

abracos......

----------


## dimix

NKS, Agradeço seu esclarecimento quanto à minha pergunta, mas apaguei a mesma (pelo jeito, no momento que estava respondendo) para acrescentar mais uma dúvida e assim não criar várias perguntas distribuidas... Mais uma vez obrigado pelo esclarecimento... Agora tenho uma pergunta à mais (junto com a primeira), sobre uma regra no Firewall Filter, se poder me ajudar novamente, agradeço.

Pessoal... FELIZ 2011 à todos... Que seja um ano com muita paz, sucesso e conquistas para todos!!!

Só uma coisa quanto a geração do código na parte do DNS Estático, isso já na versão 1.3 do programa (o qual estou começando a usar):
O código gerado é: 

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=172.16.0.1 comment="" disabled=no name=172.16.0.1.e-compti.com.br ttl=1d

Só que quando colo todo o código no terminal, ele mostra erro na parte do "comment", e quando fui no MK pelo Winbox, ví que não tem o campo "comment" no "DNS Estático", então só apaguei o comment="", que quando colei de novo o código no terminal não apresentou nenhum erro e criou o "DNS Estático" normal no MK, ficando assim o código:

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=172.16.0.1 disabled=no name=172.16.0.1.e-compti.com.br ttl=1d

Somente apagando a referência ao comment=""

**Nova Pergunta**

Outra coisa que notei, foi no código:

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=dsl.telesp.net.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!ether2 src-address=172.16.0.1/24

Ele está criando o bloqueio do DNS REVERSO, mas na próxima regra, é necessário especificar a "interface=!ether2"? Depois quando acesso pelo Winbox, no Firewall - Filter Rules, aparece no Src. Address o ip: 172.16.0.0/24, e não o 172.16.0.1/24, igual no código acima que foi gerado pelo programa PCC.
E mesmo se for necessário especificar a interface, no meu caso, a que se comunica com o Servidor MK que faz o controle dos clientes é a "ether1", e não a "ether2" que é a interface do meu link Dedicado. Posso deixar "ether2", ou mudo para "ether1"?
Eu tenho um Balance PCC aqui rodando normalmente, mas paguei para fazerem prá mim na época, então não sei como que funciona exatamente, estou aprendendo agora com esse novo balance que estou fazendo com a ajuda de vcoês e quero aproveitar e adicionar mais link.
Aqui no meu balance atual (que eu paguei para fazerem), no campo "Src. Address", está 172.16.0.0/24 também, igual ficou no Balance novo (através do programa PCC)como foi criado pelo seu código, isso quando acesso pelo Winbox (mesmo ele mostrando 172.16.0.1/24 no código criado através do programa PCC), mas não especifica nenhuma "interface", ficando em branco, já através do programa PCC, especifica a "ether2". Estou mandando uma imagem de como ficou esse campo aqui. É assim mesmo, ou preciso mudar algo?

É isso mesmo Scan e demais membros que manjam?
Só mais uma dúvida, sobre o mikrotik, tem diferença de ser Level 4 para Level 6 pela quantidade de clientes conectados simultaneamente? Ou por somente se conectar ao link, isso não tem importância? Porque minha licença é Level 4.
Mais uma vez Obrigado NKS e demais membros do Fórum...
Valeu pessoal... FELIZ 2011 A TODOS!!!!!

Imagem abaixo:

----------


## Gosulator

a primeira vez que eu tentei gerar a config, ele gerou, mas ficou igual à config padrão que tava no txt inicialmente. A segunda vez que eu tentei, deu um erro, mas não tinha descrição do que aconteceu de errado.

Alguem pode me gerar uma config e colar o código aqui? São 3 links dsl, e 1 interface de saída (IP mesmo, rede /24). Depois eu corrijo os ips, nomes de interfaces e tudo mais.

Infelizmente eu não tenho links sobrando aqui pra poder ficar fazendo teste até descobrir como funciona esse load balance, só posso mexer nos links durante a madrugada, coloco um link de backup pros clientes e começo a fazer lab com os outros.

Grato, abraço!

----------


## dimix

Olá Gosulator....
Eu fiz o código para você baseando em 3 links DSL de 2048 mb cada. Qualquer coisa quanto a isso, me passa a velocidade real dos seus links que eu refaço o código aqui para você.
Quanto ao código, quando colo o mesmo no MK 3.30 (versão que testei no início) ele cria todas as regras normais, mas quando faço no MK 4.6 (que é a versão que tenho no meu balance), ele não cria somente os DNS, sendo que depois eu acesso o MK através do Winbox e coloco os DNS manualmente, do resto vai tudo normal.
Qualquer coisa é só falar que estamos aqui a disposição.
O código vai dividido em 2 partes:

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=172.16.0.1/24 interface=saida

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_01 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_01 password=user1 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_02 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_02 password=user2 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_03 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_03 password=user3 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=200.204.0.10
/ip dns set secondary-dns=200.204.0.138
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=172.16.0.1 disabled=no name=172.16.0.1.provedor.com.br ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=dsl.telesp.net.br disabled=no

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_01
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_02
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_03

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_adsl_02 routing-mark=Rota1

/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_01 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_02 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_03 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 passthrough=yes

----------


## dimix

Continuação:

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_01 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_02 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 comment="Link1"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_03 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 comment="Link2"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_01 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_02 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link2" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_03 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link2Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link2Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## Gosulator

Muito obrigado Dimix, vou testar hoje mesmo!

Abraço!

----------


## dimix

Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida quanto ao código gerado pelo programa. Eu ainda não coloquei o mesmo para rodar, porque tenho que fazer isso de madrugada e acaba que eu não tenho como ter uma resposta correta, porque o mais ideal é com os clientes conectados, mas para isso preciso evitar erros com o Balance, senão a coisa complica.

**Minha estrutura para Balance é (Dedicado e ADSL):
saida = 172.16.0.1
dedicado = 189.89.189.190 (exemplo)
adsl_1, adsl_2 e adsl_3 (todos em bridge, com usuário e senha)

**Fiz um teste com a seguinte estrutura (Somente ADSL):
saida = 172.16.0.1
adsl_1, adsl_2 e adsl_3 (todos em bridge, com usuário e senha)

A única diferença entre as duas estruturas é que uma possui Link Dedicado e a outra não.
A diferença e minha dúvida nos códigos gerado é:
_____________________________
**Com Link Dedicado gerou a seguinte regra em IP Firewall Filter:

/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!dedicado src-address=172.16.0.1/24
"Também foi gerada a regra de Bloqueio de DNS Reverso"

**Sem o Link Dedicado não foi gerado nenhuma regra à mais além do Bloqueio do DNS Reverso.
_____________________________
**E no Mangle também é gerado uma regra a mais quando acrescento o Link Dedicado no programa, que é:

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=189.89.189.190/29 in-interface=saida
_____________________________
Esse código e entradas que são gerados a mais quando utilizo o Link Dedicado no programa PCC são necessários mesmo, estão corretos, ou está ocorrendo algum erro na geração do código?
Fico no aguardo da ajuda de vocês e agradeço a atenção.
Até mais.

----------


## scan

boa noite dimix!

sim, está correto as regras a mais quando usado link dedicado, para tanto, vc pode entrar neste endereço oficial da MK e ver a documentação e confirmar o que falo..

link:Manual:PCC - MikroTik Wiki

Att.: Scan

----------


## dimix

Bom dia Scan...
Agradeço a ajuda no esclarecimento das dúvidas... Sou novato no Mikrotik e em balanceamento PCC e só tenho a agradecer a sua iniciativa, que logo vai completar 1 ano. Obrigado.
Hoje de madrugada fui fazer uns testes no Balanceamento, tenho 1 Dedicado e 3 ADSL e no momento do testes estava usando 1 Dedicado e 2 ADSL, porque o 3º ADSL estava rodando no servidor, e está ocorrendo o seguinte problema:
Os 2 ADSL se conectam normalmente, e o Dedicado sobe também, só que a Internet não é liberada, mesmo eu pingando do Balance para a Internet, mas quando eu desabilito a interface do Dedicado, ele pinga e libera a Internet normalmente, e se eu habilito o Dedicado, ele até pinga a Internet, mas não navega nos sites, e uma coisa que eu achei estranho é que ele não estava pingando o roteador também (gateway do dedicado), e eu conferi os IP's e estava tudo certo.
Depois que desabilito o Dedicado e a navegação é liberada, fiz o teste de desabilitar o "Bloqueio do DNS Reverso" e entrei no site: Meu ip - Qual , para ver se eu atualizando a página, ia alternar entre as conexões, mas sempre só mostrava o IP do 1º ADSL que eu cadastrei (que foi cadastrado depois do Dedicado), porque na ordem da configuração dos Links, eu fiz, foi: ether2 = Dedicado, ether3 = ADSL1, ether4 = ADSL2 (não estava conectado no momento, porque estava no servidor MK), ether5 = ADSL3, e na ether1 = saida (para o servidor MK).
Estou mandando abaixo o código gerado pelo programa.
Você poderia dar uma analisada no mesmo e me falar se tem algum problema?
Desde já agradeço a ajuda disponibilizada desde o início do tópico.
Até mais.

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=172.16.0.1/24 interface=saida
/ip address add address=188.94.134.212/29 interface=dedicado

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_1 password=senha1 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_2 password=senha2 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_3 password=senha3 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8
/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=172.16.0.1 disabled=no name=172.16.0.1.provedor.com.br ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=dsl.telesp.net.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!dedicado src-address=172.16.0.1/24

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=dedicado
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_2
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_3

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_adsl_1 routing-mark=Rota1
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK2 in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=Sites2 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites2 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=Rota2 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_adsl_2 routing-mark=Rota2

/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

----------


## dimix

Continuação:

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=dedicado new-connection-mark=dedicado_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_1 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_2 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_3 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=dedicado_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_dedicado passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=188.94.134.209/29 in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=dedicado_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:6/5
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=dedicado_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_dedicado passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_1_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_2_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_3_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_3 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=188.94.134.211 routing-mark=to_dedicado comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_1 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_1 comment="Link1"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_2 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_2 comment="Link2"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_3 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_3 comment="Link3"
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=188.94.134.211 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link2" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_2 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link3" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_3 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link2Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link3Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link2Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link3Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## Gosulator

Vim agradecer novamente ao Dimix, depois de um pouco de adaptação nas regras, o loadbalance com PCC tá funcionando perfeitamente.

Agora uma pergunta: no que vocês acham que o balanceamento por PCC supera o balanceamento por NTH? Notei que o PCC não deixa fazer várias conexões ao mesmo servidor por links diferentes. Isso quer dizer que se vc tem 3 links de 5mb cada, não vai conseguir baixar um certo arquivo a 15mb, vai baixar a 5mb apenas. com o NTH isso não era um problema. Eu sempre usava toda a largura de banda pra fazer downloads na madrugada de servidores tipo rapidshare, e agora não adianta muito, pq eu só consigo baixar à velocidade de 1 dos links. O meu principal problema com meu load antigo era o fato dos modems estarem roteados e ficarem travando o tempo todo. Mas dá pra fazer o load NTH com modems em bridge também, pelo que eu ví. Tô pensando em mudar o load para NTH, por isso a pergunta a respeito das vantagens do PCC.

abraço

----------


## dimix

Olá Gosulator, tudo bem? Precisando de ajuda é somente perguntar que na medida do possível estou a disposição, embora meu conhecimento de MK seja MUITO pequeno, estamos aí....
Quanto a sua pergunta, no começo do post o Scan comentou que na opção "per-connection-classifier", se colocar em "both-addresses-and-ports", ao contrário de somente "both-addresses", tem o efeito de somar os links, mas que o mais usual seria "both-addresses", por alguns problemas de MSN, alguns sites que usam a porta 443, essas coisas, mas desde então muita coisa foi melhorada no programa para gerar o código, como a questão da porta 443 (https), então acredito que de repente você pode mudar essa opção e fazer uns testes aí.
Espero ter ajudado em algo. Até mais.

----------


## rafaelmju

Sobre apontar o gateway para o balance blz, porém não entendi quando fala sobre o dns, vc disse bem como o dns, com isso vc quer dizer apontar o DNS para o balance ??

Se for com faço isso ?? 




> O balance esta sendo responsável por tratar da saida nos links e de resolver nomes (DNS) para rede interna. Com Isso na Rb de gerenciamento aponte o Gateway para o Balance, bem como, o DNS.

----------


## fabio23

Ola amigos do under!
depois de tanto tempo lendo o forum, eu resolvi fazer o teste
pois eu percebir que só está funcionando um só dos meus link.
vcs podem dá uma olhada no meu script pra ver o que tem de errado?

----------


## Gosulator

> Olá Gosulator, tudo bem? Precisando de ajuda é somente perguntar que na medida do possível estou a disposição, embora meu conhecimento de MK seja MUITO pequeno, estamos aí....
> Quanto a sua pergunta, no começo do post o Scan comentou que na opção "per-connection-classifier", se colocar em "both-addresses-and-ports", ao contrário de somente "both-addresses", tem o efeito de somar os links, mas que o mais usual seria "both-addresses", por alguns problemas de MSN, alguns sites que usam a porta 443, essas coisas, mas desde então muita coisa foi melhorada no programa para gerar o código, como a questão da porta 443 (https), então acredito que de repente você pode mudar essa opção e fazer uns testes aí.
> Espero ter ajudado em algo. Até mais.


 deu certo a sua sugestão de mudar a marcação para "both addresses and ports".

abraço

ps: recebeu minha mp?

----------


## freitascs

Ai esse programa é excelente estava sofrendo querendo fazer loadbalance com 2 ADSL Modens em Bridge pronto usei a versão 1.3 e o loadbalance está funcionando perfeito. valeuuuuuuuuuuu

*ai vai meu script pronto que está funcionando perfeitamente é só mudar os ip da interface de rede dos clientes e renomeia as interfaces dos adsl e se for mudado, mudem no script tambem para ficar iguais do jeito que vocês quiserem

OBS: uma dica pra ficar certinho tem que fazer manualmente toda a configuração, esse negocio de copia e colar não rola aconteceu comigo copiei e colei não prestou dai fiz tudo manualmente e pronto ficou perfeito boa sorte pra quem for fazer o loadbalance
*

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.180.3 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.180.3.cybergames.com.br ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether4
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether5

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether5 routing-mark=Rota1

/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether1
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether1
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether4 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether5 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## juniorcarvalho

cara nao da pra baixar mais erro na pagina http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/*PCC_ver_0*.*9*.*zip*

----------


## freitascs

Parceiro ai vai o link da versão LoadBalance PCC 1.3
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip

OBS: pode ser necessário a instalação do midas.dll, segue abeixo link para o instalador do mesmo.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip

Segue abaixo um simples manual do sistema.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/manual.zip

----------


## juniorcarvalho

essa versao ja configura para links adsl modo bridge?

----------


## freitascs

Sim já vem préconfigurada pra 2 modens adsl em bridge junto com 1 Link dedicado é só voce excluir o link Dedicado e configurar as adsl com os telefones e interface, e ele vem tambem com duas rede é só exclui uma e deixa a outra e configurar conforme a sua rede de ip dos clientes.

ai quando você terminar de configurar e você apertar em Gerar Código MK ele vai criar uma arquivo com nome Configuração dentro da pasta do programa lá está toda a configuração pra jogar dentro do Mikrotik faça tudo manualmente não copie e cole não por que não irá funcionar valeu.

----------


## dimix

Olá Gosulator... Só hoje acessei minha conta no Under.
Eu não recebi sua MP, você poderia me mandar ela de novo?
Valeu, até mais.

----------


## surfyrex

Caro Freitas

Este seu programa funciona para RB450G v4.11..... O balanceamento que ela faz é PCC? Hoje tenho um server MK v2.9 fazendo PPPoe nos clientes, como faria para usar esta confg. de balanceamento para 4 links ADSL fazendo autenticação por tela do navegador?? poderia me ajudar nesta config, nao sou experto em MK... um abraço Andrade

----------


## freitascs

Bom surfyrex eu usei esse programa pra gerar o loadbalance e estou usando em duas RB450 uma está com a versão 4.5 fazendo LoadBlance saindo para um Servidor Mikrotik versão 3.30 que faz Hotspot pros clientes que está perfeito sem problemas de sites de bancos entre outros que o pessoal diz.

A outra RB450 está com a versão 4.11 que eu estou usando na minha casa com loadbalance e está rodando perfeito o LoadBalance feito por esse programa. da pra usar com 4 Links ADSL com modens em Bridge e fazendo Hotspot do jeito que você quiser só depende de voce ter 5 portas de rede disponivel 4 pra os 4 Links ADSL e 1 pra sair Internet pros Clientes.

OBS: o bom se você tiver é fazer o LoadBalance em uma RB450 ou qual quer uma que tenha 5 Redes disponivel e passar a internet pro seu Servidor MK 2.9 fazer o restante pra ficar show igual eu fiz no meu provedor como te disse acima.

*Me passa a seu endereço ip da rede que vai pros clientes ex: 192.168.0.1*
*Me passa as Velocidade de cada ADSL ex: 4096Kbps 2048Kbps 1024Kbps 512Kbps*
*Suas interface deveram ficar com os nomes assim ether1, ether2, ether3, ether4, ether5*
*Me passa os seu dois DNS que sua operador fornece ex: OiVelox é Primário 200.149.55.140, Secundário 200.165.132.147*

Me passa essas informações para eu gerar o script pra você fazer e ver se dar certo vlw.

----------


## freitascs

Ai vai o script pra LoadBalance de 2 ADSL Modens em Bridge.

é só você botar um ADSL na Porta ether4 e outro ADSL na Porta ether5.

ai você cria as duas conexões PPPOE uma com o nome adsl_ether4 e a outra adsl_ether5 se liga nessas conexões PPPOE que você criar na Aba *Dial Out* tem que deixar desmarcada *Add Default Routee Use Peer DNS*

aonde está em vermelho você colocar seu ip de rede dos clientes

E por ultimo faça toda essa configuração Manualmente no seu MK não copie e cole que isso não vai funcionar vai por mim.

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.180.3 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.180.3.cyberscan.com.br ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether4
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether5
# ip firewall mangle------------------------
# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_ether5 routing-mark=Rota1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1

# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=ether1
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether1
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether4 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_ether5 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether4 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 routing-mark=to_adsl_ether5 comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether4 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_ether5 scope=30 target-scope=10
# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## elielton

Freitas onde vc conseguiu o surfyrex

----------


## delubio

Scan,

Tem como voce disponibilizar a versao 0.9 disponivel para download novamente?

Pois ela foi a que melhor me atendeu.... 

Desde ja agradecemos a sua disposicao em montar este aplicativo que tanto nos ajuda.

----------


## freitascs

surfyrex é um usuário que pediu ajuda para fazer o LoadBalance, mais se você estiver afim do programa pra fazer LoadBalance segue abaixo.......

Parceiro ai vai o link da versão LoadBalance PCC 1.3
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip

OBS: pode ser necessário a instalação do midas.dll, segue abeixo link para o instalador do mesmo.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip

Segue abaixo um simples manual do sistema.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/manual.zip

----------


## scan

Bom dia!
A versão 0.9 não tenho mais disponivel, mas a versão 1.3 pode lhe atender assim como a 0.9, para tanto basta desativar as funções que a 1.3 tem, que na 0.9 não tinha disponivel, ficando assim um código enchuto ...

att.: Scan

----------


## delubio

Obrigado scan e novamente parabens..... e a 1.4????? ja to querendo d++++ rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## teletanbs

caro amigo Scan estou acompanhando esse forum já faz tempo e estou adorando meu probleminha é o seguinte tenho o link dedicado da oi de 2m e uma velox de 900k e outra de 300k mais tipo essa velox de 300k quase nunca é utilizada, enquanto o dedicado e a outra velox fica no talo como faço pra ela ser usada mais!!

----------


## freitascs

Caro surfyrex para fazer o loadbalance com Modens em Bridge você terá que mudar o estilo de rede saindo somente um Gataway, botando os 2 Modens em Bridge.

do jeito que o cara fez pra você não vai funcionar não ele bagunçou sua rede, mesmo que esteja funcionando mais ficou muito doido acho que você terá que refazer do zero deixando somente a configuração dos seus clientes PPPoE mais o resto tem que refazer do zero igual quando eu fiz o LoadBalance na RB450 jogando pro Servidor Mikrotik 3.30 eu tive refazer toda configuração que meu soçio fez e ficou show bem descente.

bom para você tentar refazer tudo você antes de começar faria um backup de tudo no nos seus Mikrotik se você não conseguir refazer tudo você restaura o backup e deixar rolar como estava como fizemos no nosso servidor por precaução. 

aguardo noticias !

----------


## surfyrex

Freitas

Entendi o que diz, mas como manjo pouco de MK acho que o jeito é mesmo pagar ou alguem me ajudar com as informações que disponho, pensei ate em comprar o Mikromade mas não sei se é a solução, alem da programação da RB450G fazendo PCC Balance com meus clientes autenticando com PPPoe gostaria de transformar o servidor atual em um Cache FULL usando o Thunder cache, mas tambem não sei como, pelo amor de meus filhinhos alguem me ajude!!!!!!! a escrever este codigo se for o caso eu pago!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rogeriodj

> Freitas
> 
> Entendi o que diz, mas como manjo pouco de MK acho que o jeito é mesmo pagar ou alguem me ajudar com as informações que disponho, pensei ate em comprar o Mikromade mas não sei se é a solução, alem da programação da RB450G fazendo PCC Balance com meus clientes autenticando com PPPoe gostaria de transformar o servidor atual em um Cache FULL usando o Thunder cache, mas tambem não sei como, pelo amor de meus filhinhos alguem me ajude!!!!!!! a escrever este codigo se for o caso eu pago!!!!!!!!!!!!


Não rola não amigo, o certo é vc colocar uma rb so pra fazer o load e mandar o link balanceado para outra rb(servidor) onde vc controla os clientes pppoe e dele vc faz o redirecionamento para o thunder!!!

----------


## surfyrex

nao entendo como no PC Servidor consigo fazer load balance e PPPOE e numa RB 450G nao consigo, precisando de 2, realmente nao entendo.

----------


## freitascs

surfyrex é por causa da versão dos seus Mikrotik dai uma config funciona em um mais não funciona no outro por que é versão diferente tipo eu tenho duas RB450 uma com versão 4.5 que está no provedor fazendo loadbalance perfeito jogando para um servidor Mikrotik Verão 3.30 fazendo Hotspot e Cache Full tudo perfeito e tenho outra aqui na minha casa RB450 versão 4.11 com mesma config do ladbalance mais aqui na minha casa se eu mudar a porta 433 ou tirar ela funfa show se eu deixar a porta 433 ficar uma porcaria e nem funciona, pra você ver mesmo sendo duas RB450 mais a versão sendo diferente não ficou legal teve que ser modificado algo...

surfyrex eu queria muito te ajuar mais a sua situação é meio complicada de se explicar por aqui mais se alguem se abilita a tentar ajudar por aqui show di bola.
se fosse pessoalmente eu me garantia a fazer funcionar tudo perfeito sem nenhum custo mais pela internet não faço para não ocorrer demoras e pra não para sua rede toda e você ficar na mão se fosse só o loadbalance tudo bem mais tem outras configurações e outro mikrotik.

----------


## surfyrex

Bom vamos ver se me faço entender, hoje como disse tenho um servidor pc com MK 2.9.6 aonde o mesmo é o servidor com dois links adsl, um roteado e o outro em bridge fazendo PPPoe por dentro do servidor com uma regra especifica para autenticação e obtenção do IP, pois bem, existem uma regra aonde dos endereços IP de 10.1.1.2 até 10.1.1.126 os clientes navegam pelo link 1 (bridge) e dos endereços 10.1.1.128 até 10.1.1.254 os clientes navegam atraves do link 2 (roteado), para determinar em qual IP o cliente navegará tenho que criar no secrets fazendo o balanceamento de carga dos clientes pelos ranges de IP.
Comprei a RB 450G com versão 4.11 para desligar e aposentar o servidor PC, e usar a RB como servidor, o que quero é em vez de fazer o balanceamento atraves do range de IPs conforme descrevi acima fazer por PCC Balance, mas gostaria de manter a autenticação ou não se acaso não der, ai os especialistas daqui me falam o melhor a fazer.
No caso do PC servidor gostaria de fazer cache full com o mesmo claro que ligando o mesmo a uma das portas da RB 450G.

Pelo que andei lendo posso fazer um downgrade na versao da RB450G e talves com isso atender a minha necessidade.

Apenas ressalto que na programação em PCC Balance da RB450G gostaria de deixar assim
Ether1=Clientes (ligado ao meu switch Cisco para interligação dos radios das torres, Ether2=Link1, Ether3=Link2, Ether4=Link3 e Ether5=Cache Full (thunder cache ou outro sistema)

Espero que agora talvez tenha sido claro no que tenho hoje funcionando e no que pretendo fazer.

----------


## surfyrex

> Bom vamos ver se me faço entender, hoje como disse tenho um servidor pc com MK 2.9.6 aonde o mesmo é o servidor com dois links adsl, um roteado e o outro em bridge fazendo PPPoe por dentro do servidor com uma regra especifica para autenticação e obtenção do IP, pois bem, existem uma regra aonde dos endereços IP de 10.1.1.2 até 10.1.1.126 os clientes navegam pelo link 1 (bridge) e dos endereços 10.1.1.128 até 10.1.1.254 os clientes navegam atraves do link 2 (roteado), para determinar em qual IP o cliente navegará tenho que criar no secrets fazendo o balanceamento de carga dos clientes pelos ranges de IP.
> Comprei a RB 450G com versão 4.11 para desligar e aposentar o servidor PC, e usar a RB como servidor, o que quero é em vez de fazer o balanceamento atraves do range de IPs conforme descrevi acima fazer por PCC Balance, mas gostaria de manter a autenticação ou não se acaso não der, ai os especialistas daqui me falam o melhor a fazer.
> No caso do PC servidor gostaria de fazer cache full com o mesmo claro que ligando o mesmo a uma das portas da RB 450G.
> 
> Pelo que andei lendo posso fazer um downgrade na versao da RB450G e talves com isso atender a minha necessidade.
> 
> Apenas ressalto que na programação em PCC Balance da RB450G gostaria de deixar assim
> Ether1=Clientes (ligado ao meu switch Cisco para interligação dos radios das torres, Ether2=Link1, Ether3=Link2, Ether4=Link3 e Ether5=Cache Full (thunder cache ou outro sistema)
> 
> Espero que agora talvez tenha sido claro no que tenho hoje funcionando e no que pretendo fazer.


Apenas como informação adicional o Gateway do servidor é 10.1.1.1.

----------


## freitascs

Bom surfyrex agora ficou melhor a situação você está com a RB450G sobrando ne ?

então você pega a RB450G configura o range de IP que seus clientes igual o que você usa no seu Servidor Mikrotik no caso você falo que a faixa é 10.1.1.2 a 10.1.1.254 e faz o Loadbalance PCC e testa 2 ADSL com Modens em Bridge se estiver funcionando tudo certo os dois links estiverem saindo blz uma etapa está concluída.

Proximo passo é você configurar o Hotspot ou PPPoE depdene qual tipo de autenticação que você usa nos seus clientes, então você configurou cadastrou todos os seus clientes fez o teste com um cadastro blz segunda etapa concluída.

Proximo passo é você pegar o seu PC Servidor e criar um ThunderCache ou qual quer tipo de Cache Full que você queira e depois adiciona ele na sua RB450G faz a configuração que precisa pra ele trabalhar na sua rede, mais o Thundercache não é tão importante agora então você precisa fazer o primeiro passo e o segundo passo.

Bom faça tudo que falei com você sem mecher no seu servidor para que seus clientes não fiquem sem internet você deixando sua RB450G pronta com tudo que falei acima dai você bota ela no lugar do seu servidor mikrotik que seus clientes nem sentiram que foi mudado o servidor pela RB450G.

----------


## insanet

Colegas no Brasil, especialmente amigo SCAN:

Poderia explicar como eu deveria usar os campos de DNS REVERSO e LOOPBACK.
Eu não entendo cual IP ou URL devo colocar lá.
Se você deixar estes campos em branco, o balanceador é errado?

Obrigado por sua ajuda!

Osvaldo da Argentina

----------


## freitascs

DNS REVERSO não irá atrapalhar em nada se você não botar e LOOPBACK dos sites são para que os sites dinâmicos não parem de funcionar para que eles passem por um link só direto se não eles não iram abrir ai conforme você for usando e ver que tem sites que não estão abrindo tu vai adicionando os IP dos Sites nessa lista do LOOPBACK.

OBS: para você conseguir o ip do site é só dar o comando exemplo: PING WWW.ITAU.COM.BR que vai aparecer o ip do site.

----------


## evertonsoares

Na ultima versão (1.3) eu pergunto: Qual foi a melhor opção de PER-CONNECTION-CLASSIFIER que o balanceamento melhor funcionou e porque? 

Pois até então utilizo a primeira versão e não mexi na opção do classificador de conexão.

----------


## valval

preciso de ajuda tenho dois links ADSL um de 8 mega fixo e outro de 4 mega dinamico , essa versao de programa 1.3 vai resolver meu problema..

----------


## freitascs

Esse programa resolve seu problema tranquilo com tanto que os 2 ADSL seja discado pelo Mikrotik e os Modens estejam em Bridge fora isso não vai ser problema se você fizer o LoadBalance certinho.
O que muda do IP fixo e Dinamico é que o Dinamico muda todas vez que conecta na internet e o outro fixo mesmo quando é conectado ele permanece com mesmo IP.

----------


## teletanbs

em relação ao perconection eu uso both adress mais se alguem tiver algum melhor me fale pois estou configurando dessa forma tenho 1M de dedica OI 1adsl de 600k e outra de 900k e está balanceando beleza mas as vezes noto que o balanceamento sobrecarreda a adsl de 600k enquanto as outras ficam batendo no muito 200k alguem sabe me dizer qual a solução cabivel??

----------


## freitascs

Amigo eu tenho um LoadBalance e está perfeitao ele balanceia legal os 2 Link eu uso both-addresses-and-ports, usando essa opção ele balanceia melhor os Links então testa ai e diz se resolveu.

----------


## teletanbs

freitascs porque ele balanceia melhor no both andress and ports ?? não consigo ter uma boa explicação disso!!

----------


## freitascs

Bom primeiro meu Loadbalance está configurado dessa forma e sempre funcionou perfeito desde o primeiro dia que botei a RB450 com Loadbalance pra funcionar, segundo não tenho uma explicação e essas coisas não tem explicação mesmo o negocio é fazer e botar em patríca e ver se dar certo. 

vou repetir o que um cara aqui no forum disse*, tem coisas que pra uns funcionam mais pra outro nem andam.* então vou ficar te devendo essa explicação valeu

----------


## teletanbs

ok cara é o modo do chutometro!!

----------


## ElonPJr

amigo boa tarde estes seus links dedicados são da mesma operadora adsl? Porque estou tentando fazer pcc com um dedicado de 5Mega da gvt e 04 adsl net virtua que me da um ip fixo roteado mais não vai nem na bala tem ora que uns navega e outros não quando desativo o dedicado flui normal como antes de ter dedicado....Vc ja teve esperiencia deste tipo?

----------


## freitascs

Sim os Links são da mesma operadora. 
Tenho 3 ADSL da mesma operadora e tem um Dedicado Full de 2megas de outra operadora e ta funcionando perfeito o Loadbalance em uma Torre.
cara pode ser alguma configuração no seu Loadbalance por que como você falou só dar pane quando você ativa o Dedicado né.
Você usou o que pra fazer o scrip de configuração do Loadbalance ? tenta usar o Pograma PCC 1.3 é o mesmo que usei pra fazer meu Loadbalance do Dedicado Full 2megas e mais 3 ADSL e ta tudo rodando normal nessa torre.

dar mais detalhes da sua rede ai qual modelo de RB você está usando versão do RouterOS posta o seu scrip do Loadbalance pra galera dar uma analisada e ver se encontra algo de errado de repente podemos te ajudar.

----------


## teletanbs

colegas do under observei uma coisa tipo se a pagina do google abre no link 1 até que você reinicie o load ela só irá pro link 1 e assim por diante no seu caso como o link dedicado é a rota padrão (LINK0 ou ROTA0) o peso da navegação e do loopback vai está todo nele pois isso que acontece isso mais não se preocupe pois esse programa balanceia direitinho!!

----------


## freitascs

Bom o colega acima está certo do que ele falo quando você começa usar a internet por um IP de conexão que o Loadbalance te jogou de um dos links o usuário ficará agregado nesse link até que o link caía ai você é repassado para o outro link ou o loadbalance reinicie fora isso você ficará usando aquele link quase que obrigatóriamente.

mais o fato é que o problema do nosso amigo é tem ora que uns navega e outros não quando desativo o dedicado flui normal como antes de ter dedicado.... conforme foi dito por ele mesmo então está tendo algum tipo de conflito entre os links ou configurações

----------


## teletanbs

mais ai vem a pergunta os ADSL são da mesma operadora??? se for é por que o DNS será o mesmo você pode observar no ROUTES que ele só cria um gatewai observação se for da mesma operado agora se vc tiver um ADSL GVT outro OI outro da BTC ai vai criar varias rotas assim como gatewai e o balanceiamento é mais complicado rsrs é complicado demias negocio de load só sei que é uma maravilha para os pobres que não podem compra link dedicado de "ruma"!!

----------


## ultra

Bom dia Freitas, 
Tenho uma pequena duvida quanto a essas configurações. vc poderia me ajudar?
Minha duvida é: Eu tenho Mk 2.9 em um Pc no qual faz a discagem do meu adsl e controle de banda via queues, coisa bem simples.
Eu gostaria de colocar a Rb 450g ver 4.11 com 2 adsl jogando p o pc q faz o controle de banda e de la jogar para os clientes. vc poderia me ajudar?
Se possivel especifique qual porta do 450g vai ser conectada para o pc pq eu fico perdido com essas 5 portas. rsrs

Obrigado!

----------


## freitascs

Bom dia ultra.
Meu sistema é igual o seu só muda que minha RB450 e o Servidor 3.30 tudo rodando filé

Primeiro você fará o loadbalance na sua RB450G depois que tiver tudo funcionando o loadbalance na RB450G ai você parte para,
Segundo passo vai ser jogar a internet da RB450G no seu Servidor MK 2.9 depois disso é só ser feliz

Vou mandar o link do meu Loadbalance com 2ADSL Modens em Bridge é um bloco de nota com toda configuração que você precisa lá em baixo.

uma dica você vai ter que fazer manualmente toda configuração se você copia e colar essa configuração em New Terminal não irá funcionar beleza primeiro faça o loadbalance funcionar depois agente ver o resto com calma 
se liga meu DSN são do Velox Primário 200.149.55.140 Seducário 200.165.132.147 dai você você bota o DNS que sua operadora te dar ok.
as Portas da RB450G vai ficar assim ether1 vai sair a internet ether4 entra um adsl ether5 entrar o outro adsl
LINK PARA DOWNLOAD -> LoadBalance 2ADSL Modens em Bridge.txt - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

----------


## ElonPJr

Amigo no seu pcc não esta tendo problema com vidios da globo não? aqui não consigo abrir nem na bala... ja estou ficando doido ja tem varias noites que tento e não da certo....Por favor preciso de um help......Obrigado......

----------


## freitascs

Amigo o meu PCC está perfeito nunca deu problema nenhum.
bom você tem que adicionar todos os sites que derem problema no Anddress Lists no Firewall ai vai a regras adicionar ai e ver se resolve.

/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback

----------


## luizbe

Aqui tambem não rodava alguns videos da globo, 
e tambem as vezes não abre webcam (MSN)..

da globo eu fiz a regra do ip,
agora webcam, não faço a menor ideia, alguem aí tem esse problema tambem?
[ja tentei fazer por portas, ip do msn (que são varios), tudo.. ]

----------


## Demas

nao concigo baixar da erro no site..

----------


## scan

bom dia!

Acabei de testar os links e os mesmos funcionaram perfeitamente.

OBS: os links a serem usados para baixar os arquivos é os que estão no primeiro post.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

rapaz vocês que são feras no load, tenho um probleminha tenho 2adsl cada uma de 4megas mas o load pelo per-connection-classifier=both-addresses fica jogando a maioria dos pacotes só para um link tipo um fica consumindo 2megas e o outro só 300 ~ 400k ai fica meio estranho se vocês puderem me ajudar!!

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Tipo, outras pessoas veio a min com este problema, mas um deles me falou algo sobre o comportamento do link, onde eu pude descobrir o problema:
Seguindo o problema de Teletanbs, 2 adsl de 4 mb, o problema que descobrir está relacionado a links adsl de mesma operadora, onde ao criar a conexão pppoe direciona o link para um mesmo gateway "isso ocorrendo, faz com que um link seja usado a mais que o outro, pois o PCC não trata de links independentes de mesmo gateway".
Solução: serve para todos, caso vc tenha mais de um link adsl de mesma operadora, verifique se os mesmo estão caindo no mesmo gateway, caso esteja, basta colocar um link adsl para autenticar via RouterBoard e os demais vc configura rotiado "neste caso o ratiado-modem vai ser o gateway", desta forma funciona perfeitamente.

exemplo: para 4 links adsl:
1 = autenticação na RouterBoard
2 = autenticação no modem - rotiado - gateway 192.168.0.1
3 = autenticação no modem - rotiado - gateway 192.168.1.1
4 = autenticação no modem - rotiado - gateway 192.168.2.1

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

OBS: é claro que o seu modem deve ser bom, pois caso contrário vai ter problemas de travamento no mesmo.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Tipo, outras pessoas veio a min com este problema, mas um deles me falou algo sobre o comportamento do link, onde eu pude descobrir o problema:
> Seguindo o problema de Teletanbs, 2 adsl de 4 mb, o problema que descobrir está relacionado a links adsl de mesma operadora, onde ao criar a conexão pppoe direciona o link para um mesmo gateway "isso ocorrendo, faz com que um link seja usado a mais que o outro, pois o PCC não trata de links independentes de mesmo gateway".
> Solução: serve para todos, caso vc tenha mais de um link adsl de mesma operadora, verifique se os mesmo estão caindo no mesmo gateway, caso esteja, basta colocar um link adsl para autenticar via RouterBoard e os demais vc configura rotiado "neste caso o ratiado-modem vai ser o gateway", desta forma funciona perfeitamente.
> 
> exemplo: para 4 links adsl:
> 1 = autenticação na RouterBoard
> 2 = autenticação no modem - rotiado - gateway 192.168.0.1
> ...


 
Bom irei tentar essa opição aqui do nosso amigo scan e postarei o resultado assim que puder ok!

----------


## Demas

meus gateway não sao iguais, e fiz ja 2 loads e so 1 é usado o 2° fica parado, ja tentei tb fazer com 4 placas de rede, coloquei (bridge bridge port (1 link1 lan1)) e na bridge 2 lan2 e link2 e nada tb. detalhe uso hotspot. e outra to tentando fazer isso tudo no mesmo pc, load e controle dos clientes no mesmo pc, nao da certo assim?

----------


## diegodemedeiros

Voltei aki pedindo a msm ajuda tenho rb 433 com cartao r52h com um link da gvt to querendo colocar mais 1. Como fazer esse balanceamento para minha torre q fika a cerca de 4 km e recebo o link no mk,
e quero manda esse link para meu mk ja balanceado pela rb 433.

----------


## scan

Boa noite Demas!

Até onde eu sei, dá problema no balaceamento se usar o mesmo com hotspot.
OBS: em outros posts aqui no underlinux, comentão sobre o assunto e tambem mostram como fazer para que um não interfira no outro.

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

boa noite *diegodemedeiros* !

tipo, vamos dizer que seu esquema seja este:
link -> torre -> repetidor-mk-server

para tanto basta fezer:
link1 e link2 -PCC-torre -> repetidor-mk-server

OBS:
na torre onde sai o link, estou jugando que esteja a usar routerboard, neste caso vc vai usar dua lan da router board "links" e como saida a wlan "wireless", que por sua vez passa pelo enlace e chega no seu servidor mikrotik como sendo um unico link.

OBS: fazendo dessa forma vc evita de ter de criar outro enlace para o outro link.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

rapaz num melhorou em nada trocar os gatway do meus modem!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Tipo, a jogada de tracar os gatway "p/ rotiado" é resolver a questão de o PCC mandar tráfego somente para um link e não p/ todos "isso quando se tem mais de um gatway com mesmo ip na conexão pppoe".

aqui com um amigo meu funcionou perfeitamente.

OBS: caso algem esteja colocando mais de um link em um mesma porta lan, não dá certo pois a marcação/rotiamento do pcc não vai funcionar. "gaste um pouquinho e compre uma RB450G e ou RB493AH".

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

minha Rb é 450 com 2 links ADSL OI saindo para um PC-Server

----------


## NTurbo

eu tenho meu hotspot rodando em uma 450g, eu posso colocar o load nela tbm ou devo colocar em uma rb diferente uma 750 por exemplo..
outra duvida.... será q posso rodar as configs geradas pelo programa no terminal, ele vai funcionar normalmente.

----------


## scan

Boa tarde NTurbo!

Tipo, o ideal é vc colocar o balanceador em outra rb "até onde eu sei, não fuionana o hotspot se colocado junto com o pcc, mas há casos em que pessoas aqui do forum conseguiram o mesmo".

Sobre a configuração, eu sempre joguei direto no terminal e funcionou legal, lembrando que os nomes que vc der as interface no pcc, deve ser o mesmo na routerboard, caso contrário vai dar erro.

Att.: Scan

----------


## interhome

Pcc funciona com Hotspot. Não funciona corretamente com Proxy ativado no mesmo hardware. Com relação a usar 1 interface com 2 links, não há problema.

----------


## freitascs

Bom como o amigo scan disse o ideal seria usar outra RB pra fazer o loadbalance pra ficar bom, mais o loadbalance funciona sim na mesma RB com Hotspot mais não é legal fazer dessa forma.

outra dica esse negocio de copiar e colcar script é furada isso não funciona com loadbalance eu fui fazer assim nunca funcionou achei até que loadbalance éra uma mentira por que nunca dava certo copiando e colando no New terminal, ai uma bela noite eu fiz o loadbalance manualmente demorou um pouco mais quando terminei pronto meu loadbalance funcionando perfeitamente até hoje nunca deu um problema nem com paginas até quando um link cai o outro assume todo o trabalho, bom esse é meu conselho pra você.

----------


## SuperLink

> Bom como o amigo scan disse o ideal seria usar outra RB pra fazer o loadbalance pra ficar bom, mais o loadbalance funciona sim na mesma RB com Hotspot mais não é legal fazer dessa forma.
> 
> outra dica esse negocio de copiar e colcar script é furada isso não funciona com loadbalance eu fui fazer assim nunca funcionou achei até que loadbalance éra uma mentira por que nunca dava certo copiando e colando no New terminal, ai uma bela noite eu fiz o loadbalance manualmente demorou um pouco mais quando terminei pronto meu loadbalance funcionando perfeitamente até hoje nunca deu um problema nem com paginas até quando um link cai o outro assume todo o trabalho, bom esse é meu conselho pra você.


Opa.. entao teu LB feito com o programa do SCAN ta filer.. feito com a versao 1.3??

tenho uma RB 750G e dois links Adsl um de 15mb e outro de 10mb vo testa esse programa 1.3.. mas gostaria de saber 

Scan.. vai ter mas algum programa atualizado por vc?? com mas coisa pra melhoras mas o PCC via pragrama? :Proud:

----------


## freitascs

sim meu loadbalance foi feito pelo programa PCC 1.3.

----------


## SuperLink

> sim meu loadbalance foi feito pelo programa PCC 1.3.



Blz Amigo.. entao vo monta esse Lb na RB750G com essa versao 1.3 e com suas dicas de por as regras a mao.. blz..

so quero ver se vai ter outra versao mas nova com alguna novidade.. :Dito:

----------


## NTurbo

Fiz em uma 750, esta funcionando, eu uso um link adsl e outro dedicado e estive percebendo q ao cair meu link ADSL alguns site não abrem, tenho q desabilitar a porta q esta conectada o ADSL pra assim poder sair tudo pela porta do dedicado.

Alguem sabe pq isso pode esta acontecendo ?

----------


## wala

To com um problema com esse load balance pois se um link cai o outro não assume tipo tem um link em outra rb em outro lugar discando um adsl e essa rb ta com outra faixa de ip e na rb do load balance um outro adsl sendo autenticada por ela mesmo ao cair o link da outra rb tipo caiu o link e a rb continua discando para conectar o adsl,o load balance não passa para o outro link que ta funcionando e como se o link da outra rb tivesse ativo ainda mais o adsl esta desconectado discando e ai não vai mesmo.
tem alguma solução para isso.

----------


## freitascs

cara veja se eu intendi você uma RB fazendo loadbalance com 2 ADSL correto? e tem mais outra RB com 1 ADSL correto ?

o seu problema com o loadbalance é que ta caindo 1 adsl e o outro adsl não ta assumindo toda rede correto ?
se for isso, o problema está na sua configuração, por que eu tenho um loadbalance em uma RB450 feito por esse programa da versão 1.3 e nunca deu problema quando um link cai o outro assume eu varias vezes tirava o cabo de um modem adsl e a net continuava funcionando em todos os clientes da rede.

----------


## NTurbo

aki continua funcionando sim, mas alguns site não abrem. eu não sei pq isso...

----------


## freitascs

os site que estão com problema é só você adicionar eles no ADDRESS LISTS no FIREWALL exemplo

/ip firewall address-list add address=216.33.197.64 comment="Mercadolivre" disabled=no list=LINK0

no caso você só troca o ip 216.33.197.64 pro ip do site que você tiver com problema ai vai adicionando essa regras com ip dos Sites sempre escolhendo o LINK que você quer que ele saía tipo aqui tenho LINK0 e LINK1 e o mercadolivre eu botei pra sair pelo LINK0. é facio demais não tem segredo.

----------


## NTurbo

Olá Freitas, descobri qual é o real problema aki, na verdade qnd cai um link o outro não esta assumindo pq o gatewey continua respondendo como ele ainda responde o outo link não assume por completo.. vc sabe como posso resolver isso, pois aki mesmo qnd o link cai o gatewey responde, eu sei q tem um esquema pra rodar um script pra qnd um site parar de pingar ele mudar o link mas isso é no failover e um link sempre fica desabilitado..

Alguem sabe como posso resolver esse probleminha aki, o meus gateweys mesmo com a link fora responde a ping por isso o link não assumi por completo todo o trafego..

----------


## lucaspcb

Também entou com o mesmo problema do amigo NTurbo
alguem pode sugerir uma solução eficiente para sanar esse problema?!

----------


## freitascs

Bom explicar melhor sua configuração como que ta os modens estão Roteado ou estão em Brigde posta o a configuração do teu loadbalance pra gente dar uma analizada e ver se tem algo errado, se estiver diferente do meu eu irei postar o meu ai você tenta fazer as modificações ou até mesmo fazer o loadbalance com meu Script por que aqui está funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## Handrigo

Ola amigos eu tenho 2 links ADSL ...na torre...
e quero colocar mais um link... mais esse link vai por radio em bridge ... no caso não prescizaria fazer a autentificação do mesmo ...

Ex: O link-01 e Link-02 estão na torre com modem em bridge...
e o Link03 vai chegar de um nano com ip Fixo ... cmo poderia fazer ?

para configurar com o programa ?

Obrigado ...

----------


## NTurbo

Freitas, o seu o modem é roteado ? O meu modem aki esta roteado e assim ele sempre vai responder a ping mesmo q esteja desconectado da internet.
Pois se o seu for roteado creio q deve estar diferente mesmo a configuração, caso o seu esteja em bridge ele só responde mesmo se estiver conectado...
Funcionando aki eu tenho a certeza q esta pois eu tirei o cabo de uma das portas e o outro link assumiu, o problema mesmo eu acho q é isso. eu sei q no FailOver basico tem uma config no Netwatch q tem q ser feita pra um script rodar e mudar de porta..


mas mesmo assim segue abaixo o link pra vc da uma olhada na minha configuração.

Configuracao.txt

----------


## NTurbo

Olá Handrigo.

No seu caso vc deve colocar 2 configuração de discada para seus modens em Bridge e 1 em dedicado para seu link com ip fixo.
Pq assim ele fazer autenticação nos modens em Bridge e o link com ip fixo vai ficar configurado direto com Ip na porta.



Se ajudei, só clicar em Gostei.  :Smile:

----------


## freitascs

Nturbo por isso que você está tendo problema com seus links por que os modens estão roteados assim a RB acha que os 2 links estão sempre ativo ai a RB fica pigando pro modem mesmo que o link tenha caido ai o outro link não assume todo o trafego então você teria que fazer o loadbalance com os Modens em Bridge que eu acho a melhor opção ou você faz a regra do Failover que eu estou por fora já ouvir falar e já vi aqui no forum.

Bom eu aqui uso os Modens em Bridge e nunca tive problema quando um link cai o outro assume.

----------


## wala

o problema e igual aos amigos acima se o link cair na outra rb o link consta ativo ainda por isso alguns site não funciona pois continua tentando acessar o outro link o outro so asume por completo se vc desligar o cabo da conexão vindo da outra ponta na minha opiniao o que não ta funcionando nesse programa e o checkgateway pois se vc perceber na opção escript ele não e usado nehuma vez.

----------


## freitascs

Handrigo você terá que fazer conforme o amigo Nturbo falo 2 Links ficaram em Bridge com discador mais a configuração do Link com IP Fixo tudo na RB é só usar o programa PCC 1.3 que fica show.

tenho um amigo que roda 2 ADSL Modens em Bridge e 1 Dedicado Full de 2Megas só que ele conseguiu fazer com que o Dedicado Full discasse como se fosse um ADSL incrivel ficou foda só não sei como que ele fez isso mais eu vi a RB dele funcionando dessa forma.

----------


## NTurbo

Eu sei q no modem bridge ele vai funcionar legal.. no meu caso eu tenho um modem q esta roteado e um link com ip fixo, mas não tenho como colocar pra ao cair o link o gatewey do ip fixo parar de responder.. no modem eu poderia até trocar ele pra bridge, mas eu ia resolver apenas 50% do meu caso..

Alguem sabe como posso resolver esse caso, algum esquema pra pingar pra fora e não pingar pro gatewey ?

----------


## wala

tem que fazer um check gateway que funcione pois o gerado pelo o programa não esta funcionando automatico se vc for na opção system e script vc vera que a regra foi criada mais não funciona se vc testar manulamente o script na opçao rum script vc ve que ele funciona

----------


## wala

Para fazer o linkfull discar ppoe creio eu que tera que criar um sevidor ppoe

----------


## freitascs

Nturbo testa essas configurações aqui.

Lembrando que aonde tiver yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy deve ser seu o GATEWAY do seu LINK1 e aonde estiver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx deve ser o GATEWAY do seu LINK2

Lembrando tambem que se voce tiver um terceiro link, apenas adicione mais conforme suas necessidades.

/ip route
add comment="ROTA PARA ROOT-SERVER "F" - FAILOVER LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=192.5.5.241/32 gateway=yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="ROTA PARA ROOT-SERVER "J" - FAILOVER LINK2" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=192.58.128.30/32 gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx scope=30 target-scope=10

/system script
add name=LINK2-OFF policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,test,winbox source="
/ip route find gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] disable=yes
/ip route find dst-address=192.58.128.30/32] disable=no"
add name=LINK2-ON policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox source="
/ip route find gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] disable=no
/ip route find dst-address=192.5.5.241/32] disable=no"
add name=LINK1-OFF policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox source="
/ip route find gateway=yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy] disable=yes
/ip route find dst-address=192.5.5.241/32 disable=no"
add name=LINK1-ON policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox source="
/ip route find gateway=yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy disable=no"
/ip route find dst-address=192.58.128.30/32 disable=no"
add name=LINKS-UPS policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox source="

/tool netwatch
/tool netwatch find host=192.5.5.241 disable=no"
/tool netwatch find host=192.58.128.30 disable=no"
add comment=LINK1 disabled=no down-script=LINK1-OFF host=192.5.5.241 interval=5s timeout=3s up-script=LINK1-ON
add comment=LINK2 disabled=no down-script=LINK2-OFF host=192.58.128.30 interval=5s timeout=3s up-script=LINK2-ON

/system scheduler
add comment="Forcar Verificacao dos Links" disabled=no interval=10s name=LINKS-UPS on-event=LINKS-UPS policy=ftp,read,policy,test,wi nbox,sniff start-date=sep/10/2009 start-time=00:00:00

Ver melhorou agora Nturbo.

----------


## NTurbo

Pow tem coisa D+ ai não.. to vendo \n\r ?

----------


## teletanbs

???

----------


## NTurbo

Show, agora ta legal.. rsrs ( vc me ajudando e eu ainda te pedindo)
Tomara q não de problema com o PCC pq ai se não der problema e funfar direitinho junto com ele isso pode ser incluído no próprio programa.
Vou testar aki depois posto o result.


vlw amigo

----------


## evertonsoares

To com balance rodando aqui e preciso fazer com que um link que eu tenho aqui ip fixo, quando eu digite seu ip no internet explorer ele caia num servidor que esta atrás do balance...

----------


## NTurbo

Caro amigo *freitasc*s, tentei aki mas não funcionou não.. na verdade nem rodar no terminal roda, tive q fazer na mão mesmo mas não funcionou...

deve esta dando alguma incompatibilidade com a regra criada no pcc 1.3.

Caro amigo *scan*, será q não é possivel colocar essa regra pra pingar pra fora no programa ?
iria ajudar muita gente q eu acho q deve estar com o mesmo problema q eu estou.

----------


## freitascs

Que pena que não funcionou, mais é assim mesmo Loadbalance é muito relativo tem alguns script que funcionam em certas versão do Mikrotik e em outras nem funciona.

mais vamos continuar tentando por que eu passei muito tempo tentando fazer loadbalance e nunca dava certo usava script de pessoas que estavam funcionando mais na minha RB nem rolava ai até que conseguir com o programa PCC1.3 do amigo Scan.

----------


## NTurbo

Aki o load esta funcionando perfeitamente, graças ao nosso amigo *scan*.. agora só to mesmo querendo resolver esse problema de mudança do link, sei q realmente é só a parte do ping, teria q ser pra fora e não pro gatewey, mas ta mesmo dificil de achar alguma coisa q funcione junto com o pcc ...


Freitascs, eu vi q teve algumas pessoas q usou both-addresses-and-ports no lugar de both-addresses , pra poer juntar os links, vc sabe se funciona legal, será q tem algum problema com os sites https e com o msn, sebe me dizer isso ?

----------


## NTurbo

> tem que fazer um check gateway que funcione pois o gerado pelo o programa não esta funcionando automatico se vc for na opção system e script vc vera que a regra foi criada mais não funciona se vc testar manulamente o script na opçao rum script vc ve que ele funciona


se for a regra criada automatica do programa aki no meu funcionou perfeito, se eu tirar o cabo do link do modem ele ativa o outro para assumir todo o trafego, só não ficou perfeito q pra mim, não adianta dessa forma pq meu modem e roteado e responde ao ping mesmo com a net desconectada, mas se vc fizer ele em um modem bridge ele funciona perfeitamente..

Como vc testou ?

----------


## teletanbs

interessante tem uma regrinha pra colocar no load para pode acessalo o servidor por traz do mesmo!!

----------


## freitascs

esse aqui tem tudo haver com o que você precisa.

https://under-linux.org/wiki/index.ph...Link_de_Sombra

----------


## NTurbo

Eu acabei por deixar o meu modem em bridge mesmo.. até achar uma solução..

Shalom.





> interessante tem uma regrinha pra colocar no load para pode acessalo o servidor por traz do mesmo!!


aki eu tenho acesso a ele por traz, tenho uma 750 fazendo o load e uma 450G fazendo meu servidor hotspot, eu tenho acesso ao load pela minha maquina q esta saindo pelo hotspot, e tenho acesso por ddns pela internet...

Para ter acesso interno basta vc colocar uma config de ip diferente eu por exemplo coloquei aki uma config de faixa 10.0.0.1/29 no LB e uma faixa 192.168.0.1/24 para o hotspot e tenho acesso as duas rbs sem problema nenhum...

explique melhor a sua duvida..

----------


## ShiFT

Pessoalllllllllll estou com tremenda dificuldade em usar o PCC, sou meio novo ainda em mk, mais ja trabalho com hotspot e PPPOE server. estou com um PCMK com 3 placas de rede, ether 3Con (Clientes), ether on-board (internet1), ether realtek(internet2), tenho dois links velox, e ambos os modens estão roteados, e ambos com link de 4512Down 512Up (não estou tendo problemas com os modens roteados). O meu único problema e o manuseio do PCC, pois quero juntar os links no mk..

segue minha rede:
192.168.251.0/24 Clientes
20.20.20.1 gatway modem 1
10.2.2.1 gatway modem 2

gostaria muito de fazer o balanceamento dos links, só não estou conseguindo mecher no programa..
se pocivel alguém me ajudar, des de já agradeço.. obrigado a todos..

qualquer coisa me add no msn quem quer me ajudar([email protected]). trabalho com redes, hardware e webdesigner, caso tbm posso ajudar em algo.. grato!

----------


## freitascs

Bom se você quiser tenho um script pronto 100% funcionando do meu loadbalance de 2 link ADSL da velox, mais os seus modens terão que ficar em Bridge para funcionar, e o loadbalance não junta os links e sim balanceia a carga dividindo os clientes em cada link e também quando um link cair o outro assume todos os clientes que estavam no outro link aqui o meu esta desta forma nunca deu problema.

Link para download do meu loadbalance
LoadBalance 2ADSL Bridge 100%.txt - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

----------


## ShiFT

> Bom se você quiser tenho um script pronto 100% funcionando do meu loadbalance de 2 link ADSL da velox, mais os seus modens terão que ficar em Bridge para funcionar, e o loadbalance não junta os links e sim balanceia a carga dividindo os clientes em cada link e também quando um link cair o outro assume todos os clientes que estavam no outro link aqui o meu esta desta forma nunca deu problema.
> 
> Link para download do meu loadbalance
> LoadBalance 2ADSL Bridge 100%.txt - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


cara, só tem 1 problema, eu trabalho com hotspot e pppoe server no mesmo mk, vai ter algum problema, me add no msn pra conversarmos.. [email protected]

----------


## p4ulo182

> cara, só tem 1 problema, eu trabalho com hotspot e pppoe server no mesmo mk, vai ter algum problema, me add no msn pra conversarmos.. [email protected]




Para oque vc quer fazer é simples cara




```
/ip firewall mangle
 
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FAIXA - PPPOE" disabled=yes new-routing-mark=CLIENTES-PPPOE passthrough=no src-address=10.1.10.0/24 (FAIXA CLIENTE PPPOE)
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FAIXA - HOTSPOT" disabled=yes new-routing-mark=CLIENTES-HOTSPOT passthrough=no src-address=20.2.20.0/24  (FAIXA CLIENTE HOTSPOT)
 
 
/ip route
 
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.200.200.254 ( IP OU MODEM DO LINK ) routing-mark=CLIENTES-PPPOE scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=254.254.254.254 ( IP OU MODEM DO LINK ) routing-mark=CLIENTES-HOTSPOT scope=30 target-scope=10
```

----------


## ShiFT

> Para oque vc quer fazer é simples cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall mangle
>  
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FAIXA - PPPOE" disabled=yes new-routing-mark=CLIENTES-PPPOE passthrough=no src-address=10.1.10.0/24 (FAIXA CLIENTE PPPOE)
> ...


nesse caso eu uso o as regras do amigo assima, e adiciono mais a sua. sendo que meu pppoe server em nat eu trabalho com /24 e quando add os clientes, eu coloco os ip sucessivamente ex:

200.200.200.10 é o gatway e 200.200.200.11 é o que vai atribuir pro cliente. eu sempre deixo um espaço de 8 ip pra proxima rede, no caso o segundo cliente ia atribuir o seguinte 
200.200.200.20 gateway e 200.200.200.21 ip.

trabalhando dessa forma, eu não vou ter problemas?

obrigado pela atenção..

----------


## freitascs

Bom ShiFT o certo mesmo é você usar uma RB só pra loadbalance e o PC Servidor MK só pra gerenciar os seus clientes.

tipo no meu provedor tenho RB450 pra loadbalance e um PC Servidor MK 3.30 com Hotspot e cara não tenho dor de cabeça nenhuma na boa sistema 100% estável, por que já ouvir falar que loadbalance junto com hotspot e pppoe dizem que não fica muito bom não, mais ai se você quiser fazer um teste com a configuração extra que o amigo ai te passou se não ficar 100% dai você colocar uma RB só pro loadbalance e você vai ficar super satisfeito com o rendimento.

----------


## ShiFT

> Bom ShiFT o certo mesmo é você usar uma RB só pra loadbalance e o PC Servidor MK só pra gerenciar os seus clientes.
> 
> tipo no meu provedor tenho RB450 pra loadbalance e um PC Servidor MK 3.30 com Hotspot e cara não tenho dor de cabeça nenhuma na boa sistema 100% estável, por que já ouvir falar que loadbalance junto com hotspot e pppoe dizem que não fica muito bom não, mais ai se você quiser fazer um teste com a configuração extra que o amigo ai te passou se não ficar 100% dai você colocar uma RB só pro loadbalance e você vai ficar super satisfeito com o rendimento.


Agora eu não entendi mais nada freitas.. veja bem, vc me disse o seguinte:

*Bom se você quiser tenho um script pronto 100% funcionando do meu loadbalance de 2 link ADSL da velox, mais os seus modens terão que ficar em Bridge para funcionar, e o loadbalance não junta os links e sim balanceia a carga dividindo os clientes em cada link e também quando um link cair o outro assume todos os clientes que estavam no outro link aqui o meu esta desta forma nunca deu problema.*

se vc tem uma rb pra fazer o loadbalance, então como que os clientes vão pegar o link separado? afinal na tua rb a ether cliente vai para o servidor mk e no servidor a ether clientes vai para clientes, vc então tem uma unica ether recebendo no servidor, como os clientes vão dividir o link?
Pow cara, me desulpe, to meio perdido ainda, espero que tenha intendido o que eu quis dizer, estou tentando pegar a logica do negocio ainda..

----------


## NTurbo

> Agora eu não entendi mais nada freitas.. veja bem, vc me disse o seguinte:
> 
> *Bom se você quiser tenho um script pronto 100% funcionando do meu loadbalance de 2 link ADSL da velox, mais os seus modens terão que ficar em Bridge para funcionar, e o loadbalance não junta os links e sim balanceia a carga dividindo os clientes em cada link e também quando um link cair o outro assume todos os clientes que estavam no outro link aqui o meu esta desta forma nunca deu problema.*
> 
> se vc tem uma rb pra fazer o loadbalance, então como que os clientes vão pegar o link separado? afinal na tua rb a ether cliente vai para o servidor mk e no servidor a ether clientes vai para clientes, vc então tem uma unica ether recebendo no servidor, como os clientes vão dividir o link?
> Pow cara, me desulpe, to meio perdido ainda, espero que tenha intendido o que eu quis dizer, estou tentando pegar a logica do negocio ainda..


É Simples amigo.
Ele tem um servidor hotspot esse somente controla os clientes, o servidor LoadBalance que faz a distribuição dos clientes nos links, isso é automático nem precisa se preocupar é tudo automático, com um servidor hotspot separado só pra controlar os clientes, ja a distribuição do link é feira pela LB, todo o trabalho vai ser feito por ela, e tudo automático.

Assim mais ou menos;

Link 1 
--------------> Servidor LB --> Servidor HotSpot --> Clientes 
Link 2 

Como mostrado o hotspot só vai controlar os clientes, a distribuição do link vai ficar por conta da LB.. 

Deu pra clarear + ou - ?

----------


## teletanbs

bom acho que muita gente não dá certo pois vocês querem uma maquina só pra fazer tudo faça o load em uma maquina separada ou de preferencia RB

----------


## Handrigo

amigos minha rb450g se ligar ela direto no pc e colocar ip ...

ela navega normalmente ...

ai quando conecto ela na minha rb433ah não navega ...

jah tentei deixar dhcp client (automatico) e fica so procurandoo ...

aii tenteni setar o ip no IP>> address ..e setar uma rota e tbm não funcionou....

o que será q pod estar acontecendoo ??

----------


## ShiFT

> É Simples amigo.
> Ele tem um servidor hotspot esse somente controla os clientes, o servidor LoadBalance que faz a distribuição dos clientes nos links, isso é automático nem precisa se preocupar é tudo automático, com um servidor hotspot separado só pra controlar os clientes, ja a distribuição do link é feira pela LB, todo o trabalho vai ser feito por ela, e tudo automático.
> 
> Assim mais ou menos;
> 
> Link 1 
> --------------> Servidor LB --> Servidor HotSpot --> Clientes 
> Link 2 
> 
> ...


no causo a etcher cliente do servidor LB fica em bridge? e a ether internet no servidor hotspot fica em bridge tbm? ta bem dificil eu entender, pois ele falou que cada cliente que entra, faz um balanço, 1 pra cada link..

pow, não da pra fazer tudo num servidor (PC MK)?

----------


## NTurbo

> no causo a etcher cliente do servidor LB fica em bridge? e a ether internet no servidor hotspot fica em bridge tbm? ta bem dificil eu entender, pois ele falou que cada cliente que entra, faz um balanço, 1 pra cada link..
> 
> pow, não da pra fazer tudo num servidor (PC MK)?


Vc pode até tentar.. mais o ideal é fazer o LB em uma RB separada... sobre as ether q vc perguntou basta vc configurar da forma q foi explicado q vai funcionar... 

é simples... siga a explicação q vai funcionar...

----------


## teletanbs

o povo tambem quer um aparelho que faça tudo!!

----------


## NTurbo

> o povo tambem quer um aparelho que faça tudo!!


 :Laugh:

----------


## teletanbs

tavendo como é as coisa, aqui mesmo tenho uma RB fazendo o Load, uma P4 com 1Gb de ram fazendo o Firewall e uma RB433 fazendo autenticação!

----------


## Inforway_pb

> Nova versão do programa, versão 0.5
> 
> agora o programa gera o código para configurar o dns, idéia levantado pelo nosso amigo provelink ..
> 
> Link:
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.5.zip
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt
> 
> t++


Salve salve companheiro... tentei fazer o download aqui, mas parece-me que o link ta quebrado, poderia ver isso por favor... valeu.

----------


## Inforway_pb

> Nova versão do programa, versão 0.5
> 
> agora o programa gera o código para configurar o dns, idéia levantado pelo nosso amigo provelink ..
> 
> Link:
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.5.zip
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt
> 
> t++


Salve salve companheiro, estou tentando fazer o download aqui mas o link mostra como quebrado, poderia ver isso por favor!

----------


## NTurbo

> Salve salve companheiro, estou tentando fazer o download aqui mas o link mostra como quebrado, poderia ver isso por favor!


O programa já esta na versão 1.03 segue os links..

Ultima versão disponibilizada 
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.2.zip


Segue nova versão do programa PCC, versão 1.3.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/pcc_1.3.zip

OBS: pode ser necessário a instalação do midas.dll, segue abeixo link para o instalador do mesmo.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/Midas10.zip

Segue abaixo um simples manual do sistema.
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/manual.zip
Última edição por scan; 22-07-2010 às 11:43.

----------


## ShiFT

Já consegui pessoal, o que eu fiz foi deixar o hotspot com 1 velox, e o restante das classes de ip e os clientes que tem pppoe conectam no outro.. até que enfim.. kkkkkkkkkk ta trabalhando blz.. e era só isso..

mais estou achando que vou seguir a dica do brunocs, afinal, quando um link cair, o outro vai assumir tudo.. e é uma boa pra qualquer um.. já estou fazendo o pedido da RB só pra fazer o LB..
Abraço ai pessoa.

----------


## NTurbo

> Já consegui pessoal, o que eu fiz foi deixar o hotspot com 1 velox, e o restante das classes de ip e os clientes que tem pppoe conectam no outro.. até que enfim.. kkkkkkkkkk ta trabalhando blz.. e era só isso..
> 
> mais estou achando que vou seguir a dica do brunocs, afinal, quando um link cair, o outro vai assumir tudo.. e é uma boa pra qualquer um.. já estou fazendo o pedido da RB só pra fazer o LB..
> Abraço ai pessoa.



Se vc realmente puder coloca uma RB somente para o LB vai ficar melhor.. pois assim vc não terá problemas futuros. pode seguir a dica do nosso amigo brunocs q vai ficar show.. vc vai ver..

----------


## teletanbs

pessoal aguem já observou que os script do load não estão contando??? ou é só no meu load??

----------


## darioeluan

Olá! Pessoal estou com uma pequen dúvida, quando se faz um pingue para um site usando o Balanceamento PCC o mesmo escolhe ou ele sai pelo link principal ou pelo link secundário, gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu fazer com que ele apenas saia por um link? Obrigado!

----------


## freitascs

Amigo darioeluan para que o site saia apenas por um dos links é só adicionar o ip do site no IP > FIREWALL > ADDRESS LIST aperta no sinal de *+* em NAME você escolhe qual link o site vai sair em ADDRESS é o ip do site que você pingou vai em comment bota o nome do site pra você saber que aquele ip é do site e aperta OK e pronto o site irá sair apenas por um dos link preferencialmente usamos sempre ip de bancos por causa de segurança que eles tem entre outros tambem.

----------


## interhome

> Amigo darioeluan para que o site saia apenas por um dos links é só adicionar o ip do site no IP > FIREWALL > ADDRESS LIST aperta no sinal de *+* em NAME você escolhe qual link o site vai sair em ADDRESS é o ip do site que você pingou vai em comment bota o nome do site pra você saber que aquele ip é do site e aperta OK e pronto o site irá sair apenas por um dos link preferencialmente usamos sempre ip de bancos por causa de segurança que eles tem entre outros tambem.



Vamos por parte, colocando no address list apenas esta criando uma lista ouum grupo de IPs que deverão receber tratamento em outros módulos do Mikrotik.Ex. Nat, Filter... 

O que acontece no caso do balanceamento é se criar antes da marcação nomangle uma regra de IPs que estão fora do balanceamento dos links. 

Para evitar a repetição de regras e deixarextenso o seu administrador deve ter criado o tal grupo no address list. Nestecaso ele fará o apontamento para este grupo em sua regra.
No caso especifico do "ping" que é um pacote icmp basta criar umaccept para ele em firewall nat. Com isso ele sairá pela rota default.

----------


## darioeluan

Olá "interhome" a sua dica realmente faz sentido, fiz e aparentemente deu certo, Obrigado! Tenho uma outra dúvida que já estou a meses tentando fazer e até agora não obtive sucesso que fazer o scripts de down e up funciona, na verdade funciona só que preciso tirar o cabo de rede do meu roteador ou micro que compartilha para meu pcc onde recebo os dois links, só que vem uma dúvida que ninguém ainda conseguiu, se for feito assim o ip do meu roteador sempre vai responder a não ser que tiremos o cabo de rede dele certo, só que dessa forma está errado o certo é ele saber se tem ou não net, a única solução seria que ele respondesse de outra maneira para poder entender que tem ou não internet vc me entende? Agradeço

----------


## interhome

> Olá "interhome" a sua dica realmente faz sentido, fiz e aparentemente deu certo, Obrigado! Tenho uma outra dúvida que já estou a meses tentando fazer e até agora não obtive sucesso que fazer o scripts de down e up funciona, na verdade funciona só que preciso tirar o cabo de rede do meu roteador ou micro que compartilha para meu pcc onde recebo os dois links, só que vem uma dúvida que ninguém ainda conseguiu, se for feito assim o ip do meu roteador sempre vai responder a não ser que tiremos o cabo de rede dele certo, só que dessa forma está errado o certo é ele saber se tem ou não net, a única solução seria que ele respondesse de outra maneira para poder entender que tem ou não internet vc me entende? Agradeço


 Quando se trata de uso de links que fazem uso de conexão Pppoeisso acontece de forma natural. Quando se usa link com Ip fixo. Cria-se uma regrapingando para depois dele. Caso o ping não seja bem sucedido ele toma ação dedesabilitar a rota e ativa-la quando o ping se restabelecer.

----------


## mkniaco

NTurbo, desculpa a minha ignorância, mais é que eu baixei o programa e só dei uma olhadinha rápida e queria tirar algumas duvidas, o fato é o seguinte tenho um Load Balance PCC configurado em uma Rb 750G tudo configurado manualmente conforme o link em anexo https://under-linux.org/f227/pcc-bal...r-m4d3-131343/ rodando tudo direitinho pelo – menos eu acho!! rss meu único problema é com os vídeos da globo, já fiz regra de lookback (EX: add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes), resolve por alguns dias mais depois volta a dar problema, foi ai quer pesquisando alguma solução pra meu problema vi que tem esse programa. Então vem minha duvida, pra mim configurar a minha RB tenho que dar um reset nela? Tenho que tenho que esta na mesma rede? Todas as configurações que eu colocar no programa vão ser exporta automaticamente para a RB? 

agradeço desde já!!

----------


## dimix

Boa tarde pessoal. Estou usando o PCC Balance versão 1.3 e o mesmo está funcionando bem, só que está sobrecarregando demais o Link0, ou no caso qualquer que esteja sendo o preferencial. Enquanto o preferencial usa 3 mbps, o secundário usa 300 kbps. Hoje vou refazer o mesmo seguindo o exemplo do "freitascs" de ir escrevendo o mesmo na mão prá ver se resolve o problema.
Uma outra coisa que tenho percebido, isso quanto ao fato de uma conexão cair e a outra assumir, no meu caso, uso 2 ADSL e 1 Dedicado, tudo da mesma operadora, e no caso dos ADSL, eu percebi que eles pegam em sua maioria o mesmo "dst. address", mostrando assim no Routes: DAC > Dst. Address = 200.206.120.217 | Gateway = adsl_1 reachable. adsl_2 reachable | Distance = 0 | Routing Mark = "em branco" | Pref. Source = 210.13.63.15 (que no caso é o meu link preferencial no momento que está usando MUUUITO mais que o outro ADSL). No momento estou usando somente os ADSL para ver como que eles se comportam para depois eu ativar o Link Dedicado também. O fato de estar usando o mesmo "dst. address" pode estar influenciando nisso, e se um dos links cai, ele sempre irá responder por ser o mesmo IP, sendo nesse caso necessário desativar a placa?
Agradeço a ajuda dos parceiros. Até mais.

----------


## freitascs

Amigo com certeza tem algo de errado na sua configuração por que não éra pra ficar puxando mais de um link e outro ser menos utilizado você verificou se no discador PPPoE ta desmarcado a opção ADD DEFAULT ROUTER nos dois ADSL por que aqui no meu loadbalance os dois link ficam sempre igualados, qual quer coisa tenta minha configuração ou analiza com a sua e ver se tem algo diferente faz o download aqui LoadBalance 2ADSL Bridge 100%.txt - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

e outra coisa tambem estou pra colocar um Dedicado Full de 1Mega no meu loadbalance quero ver como que vai ficar um amigo aqui tem um Dedicado Full de 2Megas da NQT com mais 2 ADSL e ta perfeito agora só to esperando a NQT instalar aqui no provedor prazo de 15 dias

----------


## teletanbs

bom eu tenho um dedicado de 5 megas e 2 adsl de 4 megas como ficaria a configuração!!

----------


## darioeluan

Srs. Desculpe minha ignorância, mais olhando bem para as configurações não consegui ainda raciocinar como devo fazer para que o scrips do UP e DOWN consiga entender para fazer automaticamente tal tarefa, caso um dos meus links caia, lembrando que não trabalho com PPOE e sim com dois Links dedicados possa se dizer assim, então fico em muitas dúvidas se alguém poder de ajudar como fazer isso para que possa o testes e até mesmo postar aqui para o grupo se funcionou ou não. Estrutura: 
Link 1 : 200.228.93.32
Link 2 : 200.228.93.35
Link 3: 200.228.93.40 
Como devo fazer para que quando o Link 2 cair ele automaticamente use o scripts de down e assim que voltar faça o scripts up, claro que pelo que imagino ele fará uma checagem pelo tempo que eu determinar é isso mesmo? e assim mantenha todos on line no decorrer da necessidade. Se possível coloque aqui o scripts aqui que pego adapto e faço o testes para ver se o mesmo vai funcionar. Lembrado que se colocar o Ip no HOST de cada regra que criar em NETWATCH ele vai derrubar se eu tirar o cabo de rede, o ideal que ele fizesse alguma jogada de resposta para um IP externo independe para cada LInk para checar e assim descobrir se o mesmo está respondendo ou não, estou certo ou errado ? Agradeço aqueles que poderem me ajudar e com certeza tirar dúvidas de quem procurar ajuda no forum; Obrigado!

----------


## amilton

Acompanhando. Implantarei num futuro proximo.

----------


## teletanbs

ninguem observa os script's???

----------


## claudiohoki

tem alguma nova versão em desenvolvimento?

----------


## azweb

ola pessoal sou novo aqui e estou precisando uma grande ajuda.
tenho 2 link adsl ip fixo nos 2, sendo uma de cada operadora 1 oi outro gvt, um de 15mb outro 5mb.
hoje uso eles numa 433auh, se cai um entra outro certo, autencicaçao hotspot, entrego 1mb para clientes.
hoje com 50 60 logados minha rede esta ficando lenta.
dai to fazendo o seguinte estou comprando 2 rbs 450g para por la, pois uso 4 basestation de 20dbi com rockets m5,
pois queria fazer o balance numa rb450g sendo que 1 link fizesse so navegação msn, e outro downloads p2p certo, dai com os links balanceados colocava eles para switch, hi do switch para outros pop hi para outra Rb450g onde esta vai fazer o hotspot
desde ja obrigado por toda ajuda amigos

----------


## darioeluan

Olá Pessoal!
Depois de muita procura e consulta em alguns forums, seguir o raciocionio que está neste link (https://under-linux.org/f227/problem...namico-135520/) e acabei chegando a conclusão que de fato me atendeu executando automaticamente o UP e DOW quando um dos meus links cairem sem precisar ficar 100% de olho e sem redirecionar tráfego de porta para um link melhor para mim está atendendo era o que eu queria muito e fiquei feliz de ver funcionando. Meus links possa se dizer que são todos Roteados.

Para chegar a esta conclusão foram feitas várias pesquisas e entender a forma que trabalhamos na nossa estrutura e depois de muita confusão e ninguém entendendo o que estava falando cheguei a conclusão que postarei abaixo que na verdade precisava apenas de duas regras a mais no IP Route e usar o Netwatch para fazer a checagem e assim executar automaticamente o UP e DOW dos Links que desejava que o próprio programa do Scan já faz inclui no \System\Scripts cada um dele. Toda esta estrutura minha funcionou abaixo pq uso Link possa se dizer como Roteado


1 – Vamos para solução do problema primeiro ir em IP Route e adicionar as rotas que faltam até pq o programa do Scan da forma que uso já fez tudo.


add check-gateway=ping comment="Serve para que o IP 8.8.4.4 saia apenas pelo Link SAT2 e assim saber se tem ou não Internet nele para fazer processo de dar UP e DOWN." disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=8.8.4.4/32 \ gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Serve para que o IP 8.8.8.8 saia apenas pelo Link SAT1 e assim saber se tem ou não Internet nele para fazer processo de dar UP e DOWN." disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=8.8.8.8/32 \ gateway=192.168.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

Lembre-se que os ips “192.168.1.1 e 192.168.2.1” são da minha rede que tenho como roteada e são meus gateway.





2- Segundo ir no Tools\Netwach e adicionar as duas rotinas que quer fazer no meu caso como uso dois links além do meu principal , precisei fazer duas somente e o seu caso são mais do que isso é só seguir o raciocínio.

/tool netwatch

add comment="" disabled=no down-script="/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" host=8.8.8.8 interval=10s timeout=1s500ms up-script="/ip firewall f\

ilter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

add comment="" disabled=no down-script="/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\

\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;" host=8.8.4.4 interval=10s timeout=1s500ms up-script="/ip firewall f\

ilter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\

\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;"



Link2 ( SAT2)




LINK1 ( SAT1)






Se vc observar que coloquei o timeout em 1500ms é pq meus links secundários são muito ruim por isso que coloquei assim caso a resposta do Host seja acima deste valor o mesmo irá automaticamente derrubar e testará a cada 10 segundos se o link voltou ou não, isso vai depender da sua latência se for na faixa de 200ms e queira colocar como 300ms como padrão fique a vontade.





Obs: Estes scripts que foram adicionados em cada campo do UP e DOWN, na verdade nada mais é do que está na opção System\Scripts\ lá já vai ter criado como padrão o UP e DOWN para cada Link usando o programa scan 





Ai foi só clicar duas vezes em cada um dele que lá vai ter o campo “SOURCE” que vão ser as regras que Servem para que o UP e DOWN sejam executadas automaticamente, claro que colocando as mesmas no Netwatch em cada campo para fazer o serviço, feito isso está pronto. Então só ficar observando nos detalhes para que a regra funciona. 

Pessoal aqueles que quiserem que envie até o print screen da minha configuração, só postar aqui no forum seus emails que envio para assim facilitar a vida de vcs.

Fiquei quase 1 ano atrás dessa solução e sempre empurrando com a barriga, até que fiquei chateado de um dos meus links cairem e meus clientes ficarem sem acesso pq não ter executado automaticamente o DOWN

Obrigado

----------


## wellingtonpg

> Concordo plenamente.


Não quero ser ressusitador mas gostei muito mesmo..... Vamos continuar mesmo? Eu tb quero ajudar

----------


## wellingtonpg

> Nova versão do programa, versão 0.5
> 
> agora o programa gera o código para configurar o dns, idéia levantado pelo nosso amigo provelink ..
> 
> Link:
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/PCC ver. 0.5.zip
> http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/log.txt
> 
> t++


Não está abrindo. O que houve...??? Só falta querer cobrar agora....rs

----------


## antonoel

*darioeluan*

pelo que entendi na sua regra vc colocou a checagem de ping dos dns, se nao pingar ele desativa o link fiz um teste aqui com sua regra e funcionou meu problema foi, os ips dos sites marcados para sair no link q foi desativado ficarao sem abrir, ai vi que o script faz uma busca pelo comentario Link0, 1, 2, 3 dependendo de quantos links vc tiver, e ele busca este comentario em filter, nat , mangle e route e o encontrando desativa ou ativa a regra pelo programa que gera o script de pcc ele só comenta com esta observação no route as outras regras pelomenos no meu ele nao criou o comentarios, ai a duvida é, em qual delas que tenho que adicionar o comentario para o pcc parar de buscar os sites na lista de ip e jogar vamos supor na rota padrao? e quando a rota padrao para, como redirecionar o IPs que estao nela para nao fazer balanceamento e sair somente por outra rota sem balancear, só falta definir isto no meu pcc para ele ficar 100% funcional, no meu caso tenho 3 links 1 lp da telefonica 1 mega full, 1 adsl da telefonica de 2 mega e um cable modem da virtua de 10 mega (LP ip fixo, speedy empresarial ip fixo, net virtua veio o modem com roteador e wireless entao ele joga ip fixo invalido tbm)

----------


## darioeluan

Olá!
antonoel, é o seguinte, o que entendi da regra que apliquei e resolveu o meu problema é que ele só faz a checagem de pingue para ver se no LINK tal ele tem navegação, caso não tenha o mesmo para ou se voltar ele ativa. Quando ele para quem assumi todo o trafégo é o meu Link principal, o Ip Route coloquei os DNS 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 apenas para checagem só isso que ele faz nada mais, na hora que ele não encontra resposta desativa e automaticamente redireciona o tráfego para a Rota Principal até as outras voltarem.
Quanto a pergunta dos comentário não entendi sua posição, me explique melhor.
Até mais!

----------


## teletanbs

cadê o amigo SCAN para fazer mais essa atualização no programa!!

----------


## doug993

Pessoal, bom dia!
Estou tentando realizar a seguinte configuração:

tenho 2 links adsl:
192.168.2.1-2mb
192.168.1.1-11mb
estou com ip estático nesses modens, pois eles são wifi, e como utilizo para outras funções gostaria de deixalos como ip fixo.

tenho 2 clientes via wifi em um roteador tplink com uma antena direcional.

qual seria meu propósito, usar um load balance, limitador de banda por cliente e futuramente usar autentificação cliente em pppoe, ou algo do genero.

Porem, usando o programa, não consegui fazer com que funcione o load balance.
gostaria inclusive que a rb750g, fosse o servidor dhcp da rede, o que não consegui de maneira alguma.

Alguem pode me dar uma luz?

----------


## brecci

ótimo eim...meus parabés...só faltou para netvirtua, ou seja dhcp client!
Grato,

----------


## teletanbs

pô lê o topico desde o começo que vc vai saber o que fazer!!

----------


## zepinguin

Pessoal, li todo o tópico e não achei nada a respeito... tenho 3 pcc já rodando com o script gerado pelo programa do scan... todos funcionam muito bem, 100%. Só que em 1 desses balanceamentos (um link de rádio, e uma adsl ambos com pppoe) tem uma vpn usando o protocolo l2tp. Essa vpn se conecta no link de rádio e as 2 pontas tem ip fixo. Quando estou com os 2 links ativos, nao funciona a vpn, nao conecta. Então estou com o link de adsl desativado no momento, só usando o rádio e com a vpn funcionando. Tentei criar a regra no address Lists pro ip cliente da vpn sair só pelo link de rádio mas pelo que vi "o buraco é mais embaixo"hehe... ele cria uma nova interface"l2tp" e nao funcionou a regra... 

Alguem sabe de alguma solução p/ isso? São 2 clientes que conectam nessa vpn, ai nao posso fazer o server na outra ponta, pq os links sao pequenos e o maior tá aqui onde tem o pcc.

----------


## teletanbs

não entendi bulufas nenhuma, vc tem clientes dentro do seu load???

----------


## zepinguin

tenho o load balance funcionando e escutando requisições l2tp, tem 2 clientes dessa vpn que conectam nesse load, mas não funciona, tenho que deixar só a wan principal ativa, pra aonde os clientes da vpn apontam.

----------


## JonasMT

Duvida tosca:

Tenho 4 link adsl:
1° devo criar uma rede e add os 4 link!?
ou
2° Devo criar 4 rede e add 1 link por rede?

Ps: Fiz como a opçao 1 e esta funcionando sussa... É apenas para desencargo de consciencia...

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo você criar uma Rede de Saída e Balancear 4 Links de entrada.

----------


## JonasMT

Entao freitascs, foi isso que fiz 1 rede ex:
1 Rede tendo como gate 192.168.254.1 e nela add os 4 link
ps: Usando both-addresses-and-ports achei que o desempenho e nivelamento de link fico melhor que both-adresses

----------


## freitascs

isso mesmo você está correto no que fez, e aqui eu também uso desde que botei loadbalance com both-addresses-and-ports o desempenho realmente é melhor e não dar problema ficou perfeito.

----------


## andrelch

Caros amigos, devo estar errando em algo. Minha situação é a seguinte. Tenho uma rb750g com configuração padrão (nova) que será o balance. Nela irei colocar um link full 3mb e 2 adsl 4mb (bridge). Para controlar os clientes uso um pc com mikrotik 5.5. Como devo configurar o programa? 
Já fiz 3 tentativas e nenhuma navegou.

Agradeço desde já.

----------


## cesarw3tech

Andre Posta o que tu vez para a galera analizar!!
abç!

----------


## teletanbs

rapaz se vc seguir o programa vc consegue agora vc tenque ver a configuração de entrada do seu servidor!!

----------


## eudesamarelo

Meus Parabens Otimo mesmo cara, mas so me respode uma coisa? o seu programa define a interface apenas de entrada? tipo eu tenho uma sugestão: add tambem links de saida, tipo vc ja fez com os links de entrada, agora coloca os links de saida, de acordo com a configuração do usuario, eu sei que vc consegue, vai lá amigão, meus parabens
vlw

----------


## Gustavinho

Faz tempo que não acompanho o tópico.....alem de tudo esta bem extenso.

Gostaria de saber qual esta sendo a melhor configuração utilizada dos Both-address e também como estao utilizando o DNS.

----------


## prabul

Muito legao vou testar mas desde ja agradeço a sua disponibilidade

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Faz tempo que não apareço aqui, e, esta semana qundo tive de fazer um balanceamento eu fui a usar o programa PCC 1.3 no qual percebi que precisa de alguns upgrades para melhorar o manuseio do mesmo e correção de alguns erros de gravação de configurações.

Ao mesmo tempo me veio a pergunta:
Corrigir a versão atual ?
Ou criar uma nova versão Web ?

por isso venho a vcs perguntar o que achão mais prático ??

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

OBS: 
lembrando que a versão web, possivelmente não tera a possibilidade de gerar um arquivo de configurações que vc possa upar posteriormente e fazer alterações.

----------


## sidneiadriano

Ola Scan
uso o seu programa faz um tempo, desde qdo vc postou as primeiras, na minha opiniao ficaria melhor corrigir, como mencionou a versao web, nao há possibilidade de copia para colar.
abraços

----------


## deson00

ja vi e utilizei algo parecido em php direto no site q ele tinha opção de copiar e colar.

----------


## Snake_jp

esse seu programa ja me salvou varias veses, eu acho melhor vc atualizar ele. ja usando as novas regras pcc

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Primeiramente obrigado pelos comentários, e, vou corrigir a versão atual do programa.
Lembrando que se tiverem alguma novidade do pcc para atualizar, me postem para que eu possa analizar e posteriormente implantar no programa.

Att.: Scan

----------


## mikrotik10

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Primeiramente obrigado pelos comentários, e, vou corrigir a versão atual do programa.
> Lembrando que se tiverem alguma novidade do pcc para atualizar, me postem para que eu possa analizar e posteriormente implantar no programa.
> 
> Att.: Scan




A versão 1.3 ta legal, Se possível arrume aquela falha onde o MSN fica caindo (reconectando)... Não sei se é limite de conexão do provedor ADSL ou se o PCC fica jogando o MSN de um link para outro.

Abraços

----------


## teletanbs

bom caro scan e amigos do topico volto a ressaltar que os scripts não estão funcionando, tipo dá uma olhadinha lá em System>script sempre ta ficando zerado vocês poderiam analizar ou sou eu que estou viajando na maionese!!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

teletanbs, acho que viajou na maionese, pois os scripts gerados pelo programa não ficam em system/scripts .... e sim, configuram o mikrotik em (ip address, ip route, ip firewall filter, ip firewall mangle)... o unico script que pode aparecer em system / script é o de up/dow de links.... mas é claro, se vc mandou o programa gerar o mesmo, caso contrário não vai aparecer....
espere a nova versão 1.4 que vai vir com umas correções de gravaçoes de arquivos, erro este que pode ser o causador de erros na hora de gerar o script, pois ele gera mais de um e errado...
Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

Valeu pela atenção Scan, outra as vezes quando eu gero os script preenchendo tudo corretamento o programa deixa de gerar a regra do magle, filtro trancerout e HTTPS fora do load, mais isso é só as vezes, outra você conhece um pouco do LOAD NTH?? se conhecer gostaria de saber o pq do load PCC não balancea as cargas por igual assim como o NTH faz!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Realmente teletanbs, verifiquei que esta ultima versão tem uns problemas de gravar e gerar as configurações, para tanto já estou trabalhando na versão 1.4 do programa, frizo ainda que pode vir a demorar um pouco pois estou a corrigir a manipulação de arquivos XML do programa.

Desde já, grato pela atênção de todos.

----------


## teletanbs

Valeu Scan tem pressa não, obrigado mesmo pela sua iniciativa!!

----------


## scan

bom dia!

Segue link da nova versão do programa PCC, versão 1.4...
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.4.zip

OBS:
nesta versão corrigi problemas de gravação dos arquivos de configuração, ou seja, quando há mudancas na configuração o mesmo grava corretamente, outro problema corrigido é o de gerar códigos, que estava misturando códigos de uma rede com outra rede, e não gerando de forma idenpendente.

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

OBS:

Nesta versão 1.4, caso queiram começar do zero, basta excluir todos os arquivos de configuração do sistema, deixando é claro o executavel PCC.exe, ao executar novamente o programa recria as tabelas automaticamente.

Att.: Scan

----------


## Snake_jp

aqui da erro ao executar o programa. e falta um arquivo dll. MIDAS.DLL

----------


## scan

bom dia Snake_jp!

no primeiro posto, fala sobre este arquivo midas.dll, lá vc encontra um download do mesmo.

Esta dll é utilizada pelo programa, e no seu caso, seu windows não tem a mesma, ao baixar e instalar, vai funcionar conserteza.

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Segue nova versão do programa, pois achei um bug no programa na hora de gerar códigos....
http://www.saocarlosnet.com.br/downloads/PCC_1.5.zip

Att.: Scan

----------


## JonasMT

Parabens pelo trabalho amigo, testando aqui  :Smile:

----------


## teletanbs

por enquanto não achei nenhum bug na versão 1.5 funcionando perfeitamente com uma virtua de 20M e 3ADSL de 4M

----------


## clovisfernando

Boa noite SCAN, belo trabalho mais vai aí uma dica pro seu projeto. Na unit principal, inclua na cláusula USES a citação a lib midaslib. Desta forma não é mais preciso distribuir midas.dll junto com o seu projeto.

Forte abraço!

----------


## Gustavinho

O que seria o erro MIDAS.dll? a falta dele?

----------


## scan

Bom dia clovisfernado!

Tipo, no projeto já foi adicionado o midas.ddl no uses, mas nem por isso deixou de solicitar a instalação do mesmo no pc dos usuários. A principio, não éra para pedir o mesmo, pois deveria vir embutido no executavel, mas não é o que esta aconteçendo, mas, já estou a verificar se é o delphi com bug ou outro detalhe que tenha passado dispercebido.

Att.:Scan

----------


## scan

bom dia gustavinho!

A dll que falta para o programa funcionar, se encontra disponivel para download no primeiro post.

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

Diante do problema com a falta do midas.dll, irei fazer um instalador com todos os arquivos necessários para o uso do programa, assim, caso o pc do usuário não tenha algum arquivo, o instalador se encarrega do trabalho.

OBS: estou sem tempo no momento, mas acho que hoje no final do dia ou amanhã, já irei disponibilizar o mesmo.

Att.: Scan

----------


## clovisfernando

Bom dia,você está trabalhando com o Delphi 6 ou 7? Lembro que o 6 me dava esse mesmo problema. Caso se interesse posso colaborar no projeto pois trabalho diariamente com Delphi desenvolvendo.

----------


## Gustavinho

> bom dia gustavinho!
> 
> A dll que falta para o programa funcionar, se encontra disponivel para download no primeiro post.
> 
> Att.: Scan


Boa...vlw cara.

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

clovisfernando, estou usando o delphi xe, sobre o projeto PCC, toda ajuda é bem vinda, no momento não tem muito o que fazer para o projeto, pois atualmente ele atende todas as necessidades básicas e mais outras que foram aparecendo no decorrer.. Mas, estou pensando em um outro projeto um tanto quanto maior, pois estou querendo desenvolver um aplicativo que configure desde PCC, ISP, AP-Torre, etc... tudo na base do "o que vc quer, qual ip disso, deseja ativar isso, etc", e no final ele gerar o código pronto...
não iniciei ainda por falta de tempo "Faculdade e por estar num outro projeto comercial", mas, assim que possivel irei começar o mesmo, ai sua ajuda pode ser necessário.

Att.: Scan

----------


## cesarw3tech

Báh!! To dentro!! se precisarem de alguma ajuda!!Podemos montar um grupo de pessoas!!

----------


## Gustavinho

Galera queria saber a respeito de DNS....... qual vcs estão usando para atender os diferentes links no balance?

----------


## scan

Boa noite!

gstavinho69, hoje eu uso dois casos, no primeiro, eu tenho dns do google e no segundo eu tenho dns interno.... como funciona, todos os meus servidores pegam dns interno.... caso meu servidor interno para por algum motivo, todos os servidores passam a usar o dns do balanceador pcc que é 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4.

Att.: Scan

----------


## Gustavinho

Entendi Scan....na epoca quando eu testei o LB eu tinha essa dificuldade com DNS, pois dava alguns problemas em atraso e abertura de pagina.

Mais por exemplo, no seu caso os modens são roteados? ou vc tem pppoe, dedicado ligado direto no LB?
Tem fluido bem o DNS do google?
Abs

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos o link para versão 1.5 esta off ? to tentando baixar e nao tá dando certo, alguem ja baixou e pode me enviar por email ?

[email protected]

----------


## scan

Boa tarde exclusivenet.

Hoje pela manhã tive de fazer uma manutênção no meu servidor web, por isso vc n consegui baixar o programa PCC 1.5, mas, agora a tarde vc já pode baixar que o servidor web está ok.

Att.: Scan

----------


## dimix

Boa tarde Scan e demais participantes do post...
Primeiro quero parabenizar nosso amigo Scan que com essa iniciativa que tem mais de 1 ano e meio (se não me engano), tem nos ajudado muito, e facilitado a vida de muitos membros daqui que podem aperfeiçoar suas redes com um programa simples e funcional.
Nessa nova versão, na hora de eu fazer as configurações, apaguei todos os arquivos que se encontravam na pasta, deixando somente o PCC.exe e fiz as configurações do mesmo.
Eu notei no Address List, a quantidade de IP's para Loopback está um pouco menor que antes e todos saindo por Loopback, sem especificar LINK1, LINK2, essas coisas... Está correto dessa forma? Essas mudanças ocorreram por causa da atualização do programa?
Abaixo estou mandando uma imagem da tela Address List para que se possível só pudessem confirmar essa informação para mim.
Grato pela atenção.
Att;

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Dimix, a configuração que vem com o PCC, vem cadastrado o loopback padrão e direcionado por link "exemplo", ao deletar os arquivos e deixar somente o PCC, vc vai fazer uma configuração limpa, onde neste caso não vem os loopbacks para links direcionados, e vem somente um pequeno exemplo de loopback para a rota padrão "isso é claro, se em rede estiver marcado a opção loopback".
para cadastrar o loopback por link direferenciado, basta selecionar o link desejado e depois clicar em loopback por link direcionado ao lado do botão gerar código.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

bom que tal nois colaboradores "abusados" ajudarmos nosso amigo scan com uma address list maior!!!

----------


## darioeluan

Olá Scan ou demais do forum! Como poderia fazer no pcc uma forma de que um determinado ip (8.8.8.8) ao pingar o mesmo só saia por uma rota(LINK0) por exemplo, caso alguém tenha alguma regra em mãos agradeço. Preciso fazer uma jogada de que o Netwach ao pingar para esse cara entenda que sempre será a saída pelo LINK0 e não fique aleatoriamente pingando, uma vez pelo LINK0 e outra pelo LINK1. Agradeço a ajuda quem poder.

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

darioeluan, ao meu entender, basta selecionar o link desejado, clicar em loopback por link e acrescentar o ip do google lá...

OBS: posso estar errado.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

ele quer um failover!!

----------


## scan

bom dia!
estive a olhar o wiki do celiorio2, no qual demonstra como fazer um Failover muito bom por sinal, mas que não resolve como um todo o PCC, pois, o script funciona somente com links rotiados, e o teste é feito em cima do ip-link "depois do rotiado", neste caso, o link ADSL ficaria inviavel esta regra, pelo fato de mudar o ip e consequentemente o ip gatway, mas digamos que mesmo que o ip mude, mas o gatway é o mesmo no adsl, dai surge outro problema, como realizar o deste de forma individual "ou seja, de forma que o teste passe somente pelo canal especifico, ou seja, vc tem 3 links adsl da mesma operadora, e por mais que um link perca o sinal, o teste vai dar ok, que o link esta ok, mas na realidade o teste deu ok por outro canal."
Por este e outros motivos, venho por meio desta pedir um script funcional que resolva o problema levantado acima, para que eu possa colocar no PCC, e o mesmo gerar de forma nativa.
Att.: Scan

----------


## darioeluan

Scan, meu cenário é o seguinte, usei seu programa para configurar 2 links, um dedicado da Embratel e outro
vem compartilhado de um micro com windows xp que tem uma internet da opensky, a escolha no programa foi como LInks dedicados, não podia ser ADLS pq não é ip
dinâmico e nem tem senha, o problema que não tem ip do roteador da ponta igual ao primeiro Link que sei qual o ip para que faça testes de ping e assim 
saiba se responde ou não para que seja executado o UP e DOWN conforme regra abaixo. A única maneira que não tenho 100% de certeza mais que está funcionando até o 
momento foi colocar uma regra no IP Route que o ip 8.8.8.8 ping saia apenas pelo gateway da internet que vem do Windows xp, esta regra só não funcionou no 
primeiro dia mais no dia seguinte funcionou normal até o momento e olha que já rebootei a RB várias vezes( 3 meses em funcionamento). Agora tenho dúvidas também
quando fala que tem ser roteado como assim, de exemplo? A minha internet chega em um roteador da Embratel e dela vai para a RB, só que o gateway é o mesmo
do roteador, ou seja, na hora que for fazer chacagem de ping ele vai responder pq está do lado mais pode ser que para fora não tenha internet, sendo assim ao executar
o UP E DOWN automaticamente sempre terá resposta de UP pq o ip este respondendo. Diferente do outro link que testei que também é dedicado, porém o ip do gateway 
não fica no roteador(Conforme scripts 2) e sim em outro local, dessa forma ao colocar a regra no NEWATACH ele vai pingar para o ip e não obterá resposta executando assim o scripts
como DOWN correto? Tenho estas dúvidas quanto a isso, só lembrando que este SCRIPTS 2 ele funcionou 100% o link1 ao cair automaticamente ele deu um DOWN. Tenho estas 
dúvidas?





/ip route (Scripts 1)
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 routing-mark=\
to_EMBRATEL scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 routing-mark=\
to_SAT1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 routing-mark=Rota0 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 routing-mark=Rota1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Serve para que o ip do dns do google saia apenas pelo Gateway abaixo, e assim possa coloc\
ar a regra no netwach para dar UP e DOWN automaticamente." disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=8.8.8.8/32 gateway=\
192.168.2.1 scope=30 target-scope=10




/tool netwatch (Scripts 1)
add comment="" disabled=no down-script="/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=2s500ms up-script="/ip firew\
all filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"




/ip route (Scripts 2)
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 routing-mark=to_EMBRATEL scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=177.8.17.9 routing-mark=to_WKVE scope=30 target-scope=\
10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=yes distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=177.8.17.9 scope=30 target-scope=10




/tool netwatch (Scripts 2)
add comment="" disabled=no down-script="/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\
\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" host=177.8.17.9 \
interval=5s timeout=2s up-script="/ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"\
Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\
\n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

DarioEluan, aqui eu uso da seguinte forma :
Embratel : IP do Cliente 200.200.200.2/30 -> bloco liberado para o cliente 201.200.200.2/25

ou seja, no ip do cliente embratel eu tenho o gatway 200.200.200.1 na borda da embratel .
e no bloco eu tenho 201.200.200.1 como gatway ...

neste caso eu uso em no mikrotik os dois, qual a logica ...

se o ping falhar para o 200.200.200.1 siguinifica que a borda embratel esta com algum problema, e neste caso o link e desativado, o ponto positivo deste teste e que n importa por qual canal de link esta saindo o teste.

se o ping falhar para 201.200.200.1 siguinifica que dentro da empresa houve algum problem, ou seja, por mais que o borda da embratel diga que esta ok, o link e desativado....

dai o porque disse que deve ser rotiado, pois no link rotiado temos o ip da operadora, e o bloco de rede interno .....
coisa que no adsl e possivel mas, nao com tanta facilidade assim.

espero ter ajudado.

att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

ficou um tiquinho complicado!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Deixa eu tentar simplificar...

Circuito Embratel: ao adiquirir um circuito Embratel, eles lhe dão a OTS,no qual dispões informação como:
Cliente : 200.200.200.2/30
Embratel:200.200.200.1
Bloco: 192.168.0.1/24.

Neste momento temos as informações necessárias para o teste...

O teste pode ser feito de duas formas:
1: O ip Embratel disponibilizado para voce, é unico e exclusivo, ou seja, seu ip cliente com mascara /30 ... implica que só é disponivel um ip para esta rede...
diantes desta informação, basta fazer o seguinte código:
/tool netwatch
add down-script="script Dow link"; host=200.200.200.1 interval=3s timeout=2s up-script="script Up link"

OBS: como o ip embratel é unico para o cliente, não importa por qual via "saida de link esta partindo o teste", pois se por algum motivo este ip estiver off, a função acima desativa o mesmo.

2: neste segundo caso, o teste vai ser utilizado em cima do bloco de ip liberado, no qual vc vai usar para seus servidores internos, e ou clientes, para tanto, pode ocorrer de o programa dizer que esta ok para o teste acima "teste realizado no ip da embratel" e sua rede esta com o rotiador queimado, ou seja, vc na realidade n esta usando tal link, para tanto, basta fazer um código de verificação para o bloco de ips internos, exemplo:
/tool netwatch
add down-script="script Dow link"; host=192.168.0.1 interval=3s timeout=2s up-script="script Up link"


Espero ter ajudado.

Att.: Scan

----------


## teletanbs

legal!!

----------


## zepinguin

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=WAN_COPEL_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=WAN_COPEL_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_WAN_ADSL_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/2


Alguem tem ideia de o pq essas linhas dao erro aqui? Comeca em per-connection e =:3/0 tbm


To com firmware 5.5 mas testei com o 4.17 e deu o mesmo erro..

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Zepinguim, qual seria o erro que dá ao colocar este código...

OBS:
a meu ver, deveria ser:

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=\
WAN_COPEL_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=\
WAN_COPEL_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=\
adsl_WAN_ADSL_conn assthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2

OU seja, o per-connection-classifier está faltando parametros.

Att.: Scan

----------


## zepinguin

Hum, blz vou fazer uns testes depois e posto aqui... tem ideia de porque ta sendo gerado o código errado? Dava o msm erro na versao 1.3 e agora na 1.5 mesma coisa... que buxa hehe.... por eqto to deixando essas linhas de fora, funciona igual...

----------


## gilmuor

Scan, primeiramente parabéns pelo excelente trabalho!

Muito bom esse programa, antes eu usava o BFW para balancear, mas agora ficou perfeito, só estou tendo um pequeno problema com um redirecionamento que usava junto ao BFW, não tenho muita experiência com o Mikrotik, queria saber se vc podia me ajudar ou alguem aqui forum a fazer, antes estava assim:

1° No Brazilfw (balanceador):

Eu colocava essa regra para redirecionar uma camera pra um link

#ipupdate 2.0 by Washington Rodrigues 2009
internet1 no-ip dominio: xxxxx.zapto.org meu e-mail: [email protected] senha: xxxxx

e ainda redirecionava 5000 a 9000 para o IP 192.168.0.58


2. No Mikrotik (servidor)

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\
"Fazenda_Ordenha - Redirecionamento Cameras CEDE" disabled=no \
dst-address=10.100.0.250 dst-port=5000 protocol=udp to-addresses=172.18.0.5 \
to-ports=5000
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\
"Fazenda_Ordenha - Redirecionamento Cameras CEDE" disabled=no \
dst-address=10.100.0.250 dst-port=5000 protocol=tcp to-addresses=172.18.0.5 \
to-ports=5000
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\
"Fazenda_Ordenha - Redirecionamento Cameras ORDENHA" disabled=no \
dst-address=10.100.0.250 dst-port=9000 protocol=udp to-addresses=172.18.0.3 \
to-ports=9000
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\
"Fazenda_Ordenha - Redirecionamento Cameras ORDENHA" disabled=no \
dst-address=10.100.0.250 dst-port=9000 protocol=tcp to-addresses=172.18.0.3 \
to-ports=9000

----------


## zepinguin

Buxa aqui n tem jeito, sempre gera errado "per-connection-classifier=:2/1" ao inves de per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1

----------


## zepinguin

To deixando essas linhas fora mas funciona que eh uma beleza igual, pelo menos o failover hehe.. belo trabalho scan, parabens  :Wink:

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

zepinguin, verifiquei aqui o código gerado da versão 1.5 e está ok, veja qual versão vc esta usando ai e atualize se for o caso.

Att.:Scan

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

*gilmuor*, o programa PCC tem com direcionar certas faixas de ips para links especificos, ou seja, independentemente da porta, o pcc ao identificar que trata-se de um dst-address=xxx, vai envialo para o link especifico, mas para isso vai precisar de um ip para destino...

OBs: eu até o momento não passei por esta situação, mas creio que o pessoal que acompanha este post deve sanar suas dúvidas com uma solução.

Att.: Scan

----------


## zepinguin

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=:3/2


nao tem jeito, que foda... exclui tudo, baixei o pcc de novo, gerei o codigo e ainda falta coisa ali... sei láaa

gilmour quando eu quero fazer algo sair por um link especifico, crio uma rota em ip->routes dstadrees coloco o ip quer quero q sempre sai por um link e no gateway boto o gw da interface que quero que saia.. funciona blz

----------


## gilmuor

Entendo, as regras do meu servidor continuam, a bronca é transferir as que eram do BFW, para o balanceador, no que se refere a:

1° Direcionar as portas 5000 e 9000 para o IP 192.168.0.58

2° Autenticar o dominio no-ip para que o cliente acesse a camera, 

link onde está saindo o domino para o cliente: internet1 no-ip dominio: xxxxx.zapto.org

meu e-mail: [email protected]

senha: xxxxx

Estou precisando muito colocar novamente pra funcionar, o problema é que não sei por onde começar, se tiver alguem disposto a ajudar um amigo, ficarei muito grato!

----------


## andrelch

Para direcionar as portas bastaria fazer uma nat.
O programa que o cliente utiliza deveria autenticar sozinho.
Qual o modelo de camera e o programa que ele utiliza.
Tenho cameras por ip e também um dvr e não dá problema algum.

----------


## gilmuor

> Para direcionar as portas bastaria fazer uma nat.
> O programa que o cliente utiliza deveria autenticar sozinho.
> Qual o modelo de camera e o programa que ele utiliza.
> Tenho cameras por ip e também um dvr e não dá problema algum.


O programa é PC Viewr D6 Series2.6.7 - DVR4RS, quanto a fazer o NAT, tranquilo, e essa questão da autenticação do dominio, por exemplo: pra ele poder ver as cameras ele coloca: fazenda.zapto.org:9000 no programa e as cameras abriam normal, eu só fazendo o NAT vai funcionar??

----------


## andrelch

Não uso esse programa, mas ao meu entender, acredito que sim.
O que vai acontecer é que o programa dele ou as próprias cams é que devem autenticar.
Deve funcionar normal.

----------


## gilmuor

> Não uso esse programa, mas ao meu entender, acredito que sim.
> O que vai acontecer é que o programa dele ou as próprias cams é que devem autenticar.
> Deve funcionar normal.


Mas configuração anterior, a autenticação era feita no BFW, por isso que queria transferir isto para o Mikrotik

----------


## andrelch

As cams estão dentro de sua rede ou fora? Se for o programa, ele mesmo tem opção de autenticar.
Se forem as cams é só configurar nos softwares dela.
Acho que a outra saída seria um script para o site, com o formato correto: Ex. (meusite.com.br|usuario|senha)
TEm que vero formato da autenticação.

----------


## gilmuor

> As cams estão dentro de sua rede ou fora? Se for o programa, ele mesmo tem opção de autenticar.
> Se forem as cams é só configurar nos softwares dela.
> Acho que a outra saída seria um script para o site, com o formato correto: Ex. (meusite.com.br|usuario|senha)
> TEm que vero formato da autenticação.


Isso mesmo, no BrazilFW era um script, preciso muito de um script no-ip para incluir no balance para autenticar as cameras "fazenda.zapto.org", e direcionar as portas 5000 e 9000 para o IP do cliente, isso que não estou sabendo fazer, pode me ajudar?

----------


## peritinaicos

Boa tarde amigo, gostaria de saber se essas regras que tem na versão 1.5 faria alguma mudança significativa em minha rede, meu cenário é 1link 2mb + 1adsl 2mb + 1adsl 1mb...
As opções que tenho dúvida em ativar são: DNS estático, Script up/down, filtro de tracert - traceroute, https fora do loadbalance e fora do load balance por loopback... Teria alguma tipo de manual esclarecendo o que cade opção dessas faz? Obrigado.

----------


## victormota

Muito bom!

----------


## agatangelos

gente preciso tirar uma grande duvida minha, eu uso uma PC com mikrotik para gerenciar meu provedor, uso link dedicado e gostaria de por um adsl junto para dar uma melhorada no meu sinal, para fazer o balanceamento eu tenho que por uma RB antes do meu PC com as configurações ou posso por tudo no meu PC ??

----------


## peritinaicos

Se o tráfego for pequeno use uma RB750 fazendo o loadbalance, fica show. Aqui uso 2MB link + 2MB adsl + 1MB adsl.... Está SHOW

----------


## interhome

Usa cache? Se sim como? Caso nao use, pode colocar direto no servidor.

----------


## Gosulator

Senti saudades e voltei ao tópico!

Mentira, tô é precisando de ajuda.

U user Dimix me fez o favor de gerar a config com o programa e me passar ela aqui pelo forum a um tempo atrás, agora eu tô precisando adicionar um quarto link ao LB e não tenho ctz total deo onde adicionar as regras pro quarto link e o que mudar nas regras relativas aos 3 outros links. Antigamente eu fazia isso todo dia quando usava links NHT, pq eu tinha que liberar um dos links pra usar ele no meu pc, então todo dia eu mudava essas regras pra comportarem 3 ou 4 links. Acontece que eu não lembro mais o que eu mudava hehehe, e não posso ficar mais aqui no servidor durante a madrugada, então não tenho como fazer testes direito.

Se alguem puder me ajudar com isso, ficarei eternamente grato.

A config que eu tô usando é essa aqui (ou algo bem próximo disso):

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=172.16.0.1/24 interface=saida

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_01 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_01 password=user1 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_02 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_02 password=user2 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=adsl_03 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_adsl_03 password=user3 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=200.204.0.10
/ip dns set secondary-dns=200.204.0.138
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=172.16.0.1 disabled=no name=172.16.0.1.provedor.com.b r ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=dsl.telesp.net.br disabled=no

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_01
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_02
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_adsl_03

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_adsl_02 routing-mark=Rota1

/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=saida
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_01 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_02 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_adsl_03 new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_01_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_02_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_adsl_03_conn disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_01 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_01 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_02 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_02 comment="Link1"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_03 routing-mark=to_adsl_adsl_03 comment="Link2"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_01 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_02 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link2" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_adsl_03 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

----------


## Gosulator

continuação da config:


# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link2Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link2Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,t est,winbox,password,sniff,sens itive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;"

========

Esses scripts nunca chegaram a rodar, nunca testei tb; nunca fui lá e puxei um link da tomada pra ver se o failover funcionava.

----------


## darioeluan

olá!
Srs. estou tendo problemas com o site da Sky no balanceamento, sempre está dando a mensagem: Não foi possível executar o processamento. Por favor, tente novamente mais tarde", quando testo direto no link sem balanceamento o mesmo funciona. Já tentei tirar o SKY - HDTV É ISSO do balanceamento mais sem sucesso. Alguém tem alguma idéia do que poderia fazer a mais para resolver o problema. Isso acontece logo de cara ao tentar acessar o site, antes funcionava 100% agora não entendi o pq. Se alguém tiver alguma idéia do que posso fazer agradeço!

----------


## sostenes

> olá!
> Srs. estou tendo problemas com o site da Sky no balanceamento, sempre está dando a mensagem: Não foi possível executar o processamento. Por favor, tente novamente mais tarde", quando testo direto no link sem balanceamento o mesmo funciona. Já tentei tirar o SKY - HDTV É ISSO do balanceamento mais sem sucesso. Alguém tem alguma idéia do que poderia fazer a mais para resolver o problema. Isso acontece logo de cara ao tentar acessar o site, antes funcionava 100% agora não entendi o pq. Se alguém tiver alguma idéia do que posso fazer agradeço!


vc tem proxy?
se sim adicione o ip 189.28.17.6 no loopback do seu proxy.

----------


## peritinaicos

> olá!
> Srs. estou tendo problemas com o site da Sky no balanceamento, sempre está dando a mensagem: Não foi possível executar o processamento. Por favor, tente novamente mais tarde", quando testo direto no link sem balanceamento o mesmo funciona. Já tentei tirar o SKY - HDTV É ISSO do balanceamento mais sem sucesso. Alguém tem alguma idéia do que poderia fazer a mais para resolver o problema. Isso acontece logo de cara ao tentar acessar o site, antes funcionava 100% agora não entendi o pq. Se alguém tiver alguma idéia do que posso fazer agradeço!


Usei o programa 1.5 e aqui está abrindo normalmente, pcc 3 links

----------


## sostenes

o problema dele possivelmente e o proxy....

----------


## bobyxd

ola descupa levanta o topico mas e que eu tenho uma duvida como au colocaria meu pcc no pc ap

----------


## bobyxd

como eu faso para usar o pcc no pc ap

----------


## peritinaicos

como eh teu pc ap? qtas placas de redes

----------


## bobyxd

meu pc ap e um Dual Core e5200 2,50. 3.00GH de memoria e telho duas placa de rede 
estou usando um mikrotik 3.20 
estou precisando urgente quem pode me ajuda fico grato

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo para fazer o loadbalance é melhor comprar uma RB750 que é bem mais barato e prático, fora nao gastar energia, espaço e tudo mais... quanto links vc tem e de quantos MB cada?

----------


## bobyxd

tenho um 4x4 link dedicado da telefonica no cisco e 8x4 speed

----------


## bobyxd

a mais uma coisa eu uso pppoe para gerenciar meu clientes

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo sao 4links speedy de 8MB?... OBS: terá de ser um aparelho pra fazer o load e outro pra fazer o gerenciamento de seus clientes...

----------


## bobyxd

nao e um speed de 8MB e uma LP de 4MB eu gotaria de gerencia no meu pc ap e para loard o pcc 750

----------


## bobyxd

opis e um LP 4MB download 4MB upload e um speed 8MB download 4MB upload e para loard usar uma rb 750 para gerencia um pc ap

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo bem facinho, soh usar 1 rb750 para fazer o gerenciamento dos links e um pcap ou outra rb750 para gerenciar teus clientes com hotspot ou ppoe

----------


## bobyxd

ata mas te teria como eu faser com uma rb750 para pallance e o pcap para geriacia o pppoe 
e que minha tuvida e como eu colocaria a rb 750 no pcap 
asim querro vaser o loard ballece na rb750.... como e que teria que comfigura meu pcap para reseber ele 

hoje eu so tenho o pcap meu pc esta comfigurado asim 
interafe cliente que e 10.5.51.1/24
interface link que e a lp 189.44.222.202/29

cofiguraçao pppoe para comtrole de banda 

ip explos meu linkes voa esta na rb 750 emtao como ficaria meu pcap
sendo que eu vouter que comfigura minha rb asim fest link lp 4 dow 4 up 189.44.222.202/29 e o adsl vou colocar meu pppoe que e dado pela telefonica mas dai em diante que esta minha duvida vouter que comfigura uma porta de saida para a rb750 emtra no meu pc ap naum e isso e no meu pc ap como ficaria fico grato pela a ajuda ate agora

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo a configuração é bem simples, vc pode configurar com o programa que tem aqui nesse forum PCC1.5, vc vai configurar 1 das portas da rb750 para ser a saida onde vc liga no pcap e assim o pcap vai receber todas tudas conexoes de adsl.

----------


## bobyxd

ata emtao eu vou ter que na rb750 criar uma saida cliente mais ai que ip eu usaria no pcap
com link.... obrigado pela ajuda ate agora

----------


## agatangelos

> isso mesmo você está correto no que fez, e aqui eu também uso desde que botei loadbalance com both-addresses-and-ports o desempenho realmente é melhor e não dar problema ficou perfeito.


Cara usando esta configuração se um dos links parar para tudo ou o outro assume ??? um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## peritinaicos

> cara olha só, consegui fazer tudo na minha rb750g estou controlando tudo la com clientes em pppoe, tenho um link dedicado de 8MB e um adsl de 10mb


Como vc configurou para executar tudo em apenas 1 RB?

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, boa tarde, estou usando o programa para fazer o load e na questão de gerar codigos e colocar na rb, esta tudo ok, minha topologia aqui é a seguinte:
1 Link 1Mb da Oi Dedicado
4 velox 600 kbps

utilizo aqui 2 balance, primeiro eu faço 1 load em uma RB so para os velox ..
depois faço outro load entre a saida dos balance dos velox e o link dedicado e desse balance ligo no servidor hotspot, a navegação ta boa, só que to com problema em site de bancos, mais precisamente banco do brasil.

Poderia me auxiliar nesse caso ? já usei varias regras pra evitar o load desse site mais ainda não deu certo ..

agradeço desde já

----------


## agatangelos

> Como vc configurou para executar tudo em apenas 1 RB?


Bom eu fiz o load balance com os 2 links, depois criei o servidor pppoe nele autenticando meus clientes normalmente, esta tudo funcionando normalmente, porém hoje um dos meus links caiu (dedicado) duas vezes e o outro não assumiu, ficou tudo parado tive que desabilitar a interface do link dedicado e o outro entrou, não funciona os dois juntos e quando um para o outro não assume ...

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo em route vc viu se está marcado o check ping? Pois aqui assume certinho.

----------


## agatangelos

> Amigo em route vc viu se está marcado o check ping? Pois aqui assume certinho.


a rota para o gateway tem o check gatway ping sim, o que acontece, quando meu link cai ele continua pingado no gatway normalmente, só sei que a internet cai quando eu pingo no dns 8.8.8.8 que da time out, ai eu seu que o link caiu ... ontem caiu duas vezes e eu desabilitei a interface do link dedicado e a outra assumiu imediatamente, mais se eu não fizer isso não assume sozinho ... não sei se eu por em both-addresses and ports sera que isso para ??

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom eu uso both adress apenas e nao tenho este tipo de problemas, tenho 3 links, 2adsl 1dedicado... no caso vc nao tem o dedicado direto ele já está roteado e sempre vai pingar o gtw a nao ser que ele trave ou o cabo seja removido... Amigo está funcionando mesmo este loadbalance? Pois como caiu o dedicado mesmo nao estando funcionando os dois era para sair pelo adsl mesmo com alguma lentidão mais sairia normal.

----------


## Brutus

ola a todos e todas, meu cenario e o seguinte :

1 link full 2 megas
3 adsl 3 megas

uso servidor my auth com os devidos controles de banda, mas percebo que a navegaçao esta normal para a velocidade porem os downloads estao bem abaixo da velocidade mesmo com o consumos dos link abaixo de 50% da capacidade, toada ajuda e bem vinda.
balance pcc

----------


## peritinaicos

a quanto esta vindo o download

----------


## Brutus

> a quanto esta vindo o download


olha se tenho um cliente configurado no grupo 650 k = 81 Kbps ele chega apenas a 30 ou 40 K, e tenho na rb 3 link de 3 megas cada e observando aki ela nao passa de 4 megas nen a pau, se libero a banda de um user faço a mediçao blz passa 3 megas mas os down nada, tem ideia do pode ser????

----------


## peritinaicos

Como está feito a classificação dos pacotes em teu load? que tipo de load vc fez?

----------


## Brutus

> Como está feito a classificação dos pacotes em teu load? que tipo de load vc fez?


both adresses

----------


## peritinaicos

Igual a que sempre uso pra fazer balanceamento, bem posta ai tua configuração para podermos ver o que está errado ou diferente...

----------


## Brutus

nao estou conseguindo postar as config

----------


## Brutus

https://under-linux.org/f227/balance...-baixo-152777/ 
vou temtar por aki

----------


## Brutus

realmente nao consigo enviar nada, se poder me passe o seu e-mail q envio ou add [email protected]

----------


## teletanbs

estou com um pequeno probleminha, estou monitorando meu load numa RB450 e tenho outra RB fazendo autenticação, é o seguinte nenhum dos meus link estão caindo mais de vez em quandou meu msn fica desconectando sozinho, está lá o tranceroute, loopback, mais ainda continua caindo alguem poderia me dizer o pq?

----------


## aka2005

Tira a porta do MSN do Load... em MANGLE.. onde vc faz as regras... cria uma acima de todas, dando ACCEPT na porta TCP 1863 em prerouting... Resolvido.... ok.
Aqui passei por esse problema,, descobri q o msn depois de logado, caso troque sua rota default d link, ele caiu... igual aos BANCOS...

----------


## teletanbs

obg!!

----------


## Brutus

segue em anexo as config do load

----------


## joserob

Prezados,
Antes de tudo, parabéns pelo forum. Há 2 dias venho lendo e colhendo boas informações.
Contudo, confesso: sou um grandessíssimo de um amador no assunto!
Tenho 2 coisas: um equipamento (RB750) e um problema para resolver. Só falta o principal: conhecimento do assunto!
Aí é que peço a gentileza e a paciência de vocês para me orientar. 
Tenho internet através de 2 modens funcionando isoladamente, 1 da NET VIRTUA (20Mbps) e outro da GVT (15Mbps) e o que gostaria é de vê-los trabalhando balanceados, servindo minha rede doméstica. Gostaria de não ter problemas ao acessar sites de bancos ou outros que exigem 1 único IP a cada sessão.
Como disse antes, não entendo nada do assunto, e a única tentativa que fiz foi inglória. Tentei através do Winbox, de acordo com um vídeo que encontrei no YouTube.
Gostaria de aprender a fazer para poder reconfigurar quando necessário, sem a ajuda de ninguém. Mas à princípio, vou muito agradecer se alguém já tiver algo relativamente pronto para que eu possa colocar para funcionar mais rapidamente.
Alguém pode ajudar?
Abraços a todos!
PS: Se estiver postando no lugar errado peço desculpas e agradeço qualquer orientação.
Joserob

----------


## peritinaicos

Na primeira página tem o programa que faz tudo pra vc...

----------


## joserob

Obrigado peritinaicos!
Eu já usei o programa, também. Usei a versão 1.5 e criei um arquivo configuração.
Como o meu conhecimento é do nível "jardim de infância" o manual que o "scan" publicou junto com o programa para mim é muito simplificado.
Criei pelo programa um arquivo configuração.txt mas fiquei com duas dúvidas, a princípio. A primeira é se o erquivo está correto e a segunda é como colocar o arquivo criado para funcionar.
Além disso, quando configurei o loopback, através do programa, tive o entendimento que era ali que eu deveria designar endereços IP os quais estariam restritos a um determinado link. É verdade? Caso seja, o trabalho de configuração nunca terminará. Cada vez que me deparar com um endereço na internet, seja ele https ou não, mas que exija que cada sessão venha de um único IP, terei que reconfigurar para incluí-lo na lista, não é assim?
Existe um meio de configurar para que a cada sessão, seja ela para portas 443 ou 80, uma vez iniciada através de um link, permaneça nele até o fim da sessão?
Como falei, aceito qualquer ajuda e agradeço de coração. Não sou profissional do ramo, nem quero ser. Já passei da época de escolher profissão há muiiiiito tempo! Rs rs rs! Isso é apenas para atender a rede que tenho em minha casa. Sou um eterno apaixonado por informática mas nesse assunto de rede eu nunca me meti e quero agora apenas passar do jardim de infância para o pré-primário! 
Abraços.

----------


## igortchoco

> Cara, PARABÉNS!
> 
> Nem vou falar sobre o "programa" em si, mas pela iniciativa.
> Faz muito tempo que este fórum perdeu seu principal sentido, que é a ajuda mútua. Ver atitudes como a sua, em compartilhar e dividir com outros iguais suas conquistas é no mínimo louvável.
> 
> Você esta de parabéns, e creio que isto pode servir de incentivo àqueles que podem ajudar (este é o propósito deste espaço) a de fato deixarem de lado questões pessoais e transformarem este espaço em algo útil, e me incluo nisto também!
> 
> Parabéns novamente.



Faço das tuas palavras a minha. Altruismo! O mundo está perdendo alguns valores e está nesse capitalismo desenfreado, ninguem quer fazer nada para os outros sem ter o devido retorno... mas se esquecem não tem como ser feliz sozinho, para sermos felizes temos que fazer o proximo feliz.

Obrigado pela ajuda com o balanceamento estava atras a um bom tempo!

----------


## peritinaicos

Isso mesmo amigo os ips ou site que colocar em loopback passara apenas pelo link padrao... both-adress faz com tudo que entre pelo determinado link fique apenas nele assim nao caindo coisas como banco ou msn

----------


## NTurbo

Olá a todos.
Amigos, eu tenho aki 2 links um de 8MB dedicado e outro de 5MB ADSL, atualmente eu uso o ADSL em configuração normal, e funciona perfeitamente pois qnd cai a conexão ele para de pingar o gateway, eu estava querendo rotear meeu modem e colocar ele como dedicado tbm mas quando mudo e a conexão cai o gateway ainda responde então ele não não muda a rota para sair somente pelo outro link, alguem sabe se eu posso mudar o gateway que do link do adsl para qnd cair ele desabilitar, e qual eu posso usar para esse sistema de ping ?


Eu vi que nosso amigo AGATANGELOS esta com o mesmo problema que eu, sei que em alguns links dedicados é possivel mudar na operadora a resposta do gateway, pq qnd o link cair para de responder a ping o gateway, mas qnd temos um modem roteado o gateway do modem responde, seria interessante uma forma de não pinga o gateway do modem mais sim um ip externo na internet assim qnd o link cair ele desabilita e o outro assume tudo.. alguem sabe como ou se tem como fazer isso..? se não tiver isso seria uma idia pra SCAN colocar na nova atualização..

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo NTurbo a melhor opção pro seu loadbalance ficar 100% é você deixa o seu modem em Bridge Discando o PPPoE na RB que faz loadbalance dai você compra uma RB750 e joga o cabo do link dedicado nessa RB750 e deixa a internet funcionando nessa RB750 dai você usa ela como Servidor PPPoE cria um usuário que será usado na RB que faz o loadbalance e você joga um cabo da RB750 para sua RB que faz loadbalance e lá você usa o usuário PPPoE que você criou na RB750 pronto te garanto que seu loadbalance vai ficar 100%, por que no meu Provedor uso 2 ADSL + 1 Dedicado dessa forma sistema 100% estável nunca deu problema melhor solução em loadbalance quando se usa Dedicado com ADSL por que quando um link cair ele vai parar de responder dai os outros link assume tudo e quando voltar o link caído é dividido a carga de clientes novamente, espero te ajudado !

----------


## NTurbo

> Olá, amigo NTurbo a melhor opção pro seu loadbalance ficar 100% é você deixa o seu modem em Bridge Discando o PPPoE na RB que faz loadbalance dai você compra uma RB750 e joga o cabo do link dedicado nessa RB750 e deixa a internet funcionando nessa RB750 dai você usa ela como Servidor PPPoE cria um usuário que será usado na RB que faz o loadbalance e você joga um cabo da RB750 para sua RB que faz loadbalance e lá você usa o usuário PPPoE que você criou na RB750 pronto te garanto que seu loadbalance vai ficar 100%, por que no meu Provedor uso 2 ADSL + 1 Dedicado dessa forma sistema 100% estável nunca deu problema melhor solução em loadbalance quando se usa Dedicado com ADSL por que quando um link cair ele vai parar de responder dai os outros link assume tudo e quando voltar o link caído é dividido a carga de clientes novamente, espero te ajudado !


Hj eu uso uma 750 fazendo o LB e uam 450G fazendo meu servidor hotspot, não tenho oq reclamar.. na 750 eu tenho um dedicado e um adsl fazendo ppp, funciona perfeito.. mas eu queria deixar com ip fixo.. seria uam ideia boa para ser acrescentado na nova atualização.. claro se tiver como ele pingar pra fora e não pro gateway...

----------


## victormota

Uso hoje MK + MK-Auth apenas com um link, funciona muito bem. Agora houve a necessidade da implantação de outro link e balancear os dois.
Apos importar o script que o PCC gerou, as regras de MANGLE ficaram abaixo das regras de do proxy, tudo continuou a funcionar normalmente, mas o PCC não balanceava só saia por um link.
Então puxei as regras de MANGLE para acima das regras de proxy, então a navegação parou, logo após desabilitar as regras de proxy o balanceamento e a navegação começou a funcionar normalmente.

Resumindo, PCC funcionando certinho porem se eu ativar o redirecionamento do NAT para o trafego WEB ir para o Proxy a navegação para.

----------


## freitascs

Victormota o bom e correto é você botar uma RB só pra loadbalance estou dizendo isso por que uma vez eu tentei usar Servidor Hotspot com loadbalance na mesma RB e não deu certo abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

Freitas certo até da... mas ja usei e tbm nao aprovei..

----------


## peritinaicos

Ja usei para fazer load entre 3links e servidor hotspot... nao aprovei...

----------


## JonasMT

> Ja usei para fazer load entre 3links e servidor hotspot... nao aprovei...


O que mas me tirava a paciencia era regras para cache, alem da rede nao fluir como quando se usa separdo. E po uma rb750 custa 100,00 :P

----------


## peritinaicos

E claro uma rb750 com 100usuario digamos 40online e regras de firewall + load + cache... só milagre...

----------


## teletanbs

já falei e repito o pessoal que um server que faça tudo compre um DELL

----------


## JonasMT

Nem precisa ser um dell x6 ou i7 com bons hd, fonte e memo e ta sussa... 

Só que ai entra o gasto de energia... uma rb750 apenas para load e um 450g creio que vc pode atender até uns 250 cliente sussa  :Smile:

----------


## peritinaicos

Um RB750 fazendo apenas a autenticação hotspot dos clientes suportaria em média com plano de 600k quantos simultâneos???

----------


## freitascs

Olá, pessoal acho que uma RB750 pra loadbalance para passar um link que atenda 250 clientes pois mesmo que esteja somente a metade online acho ela fraca, estou dizendo isso por que no meu provedor tenho mais de 170 clientes cadastrado e estou trocando a RB450 loadbalance que estava passando menos de 6megas e o processamento dela tava indo a 70% isso no horário da manhã 11 horas com 46 clientes online imagina no horário de pico quando chega a 90 clientes a media a RB450 deve com processamento perto dos 100%, mas nada que estivesse dando problema claro mas pro precaução e adicionamos mais um link resolvemos troca a RB450 por uma RB450G pra segura até 15 Megas.

----------


## peritinaicos

Pois é acerdito que uns 70online a 750 deve rodar

----------


## victormota

> Victormota o bom e correto é você botar uma RB só pra loadbalance estou dizendo isso por que uma vez eu tentei usar Servidor Hotspot com loadbalance na mesma RB e não deu certo abraço.


Blz, coloquei uma RB somente para load balance antes do servidor e ativei o cache. Daí então continua saindo apenas por um link, isso não acontece porque o cache rescreever no pacote o IP do proprio servidor? Então a função BOTH ADDRESS balanceia por endereço IP certo? Assim como os pacotes rescritos pelo cache só saem por um link?

----------


## freitascs

> Blz, coloquei uma RB somente para load balance antes do servidor e ativei o cache. Daí então continua saindo apenas por um link, isso não acontece porque o cache rescreever no pacote o IP do proprio servidor? Então a função BOTH ADDRESS balanceia por endereço IP certo? Assim como os pacotes rescritos pelo cache só saem por um link?


Bom no caso aqui eu uso *both-addresses-and-ports* e não da problema. uma pergunta você usa cache do Mikrotik ou tem um servidor separado tipo Thundercache ?

----------


## victormota

Servidor proxy paralelo, squid e thundercache.

----------


## JonasMT

aqui ja usei thunder e agora testando speedr.. tbm uso *both-addresses-and-ports* ​sem problema algum

----------


## robertopc95

pessoal estou usando thunder cache 7 em micro *Core2 Quad* 8gb 3 hd , um de 160gb e dois de 1tb tenho outra maquina como servidor hostpot pentium 4 e una rb 450g para fazer load baalnce com opcao *both-addresses-and-ports* com 4 modem em brindes dois de 10mb e dois 5mb.to tendo alguns problema q nao sei alguem ja passou q pode mim ajudar , tenho horas q HOTMAIL nao abre ,webcam nao esta funciona on line no MSN,tem horas q a nevagacao do cliente fica muita lenta.

*alguem pode mim ajudar*meu MSN [email protected]

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo não querendo te desanimar mas eu tive os mesmos problemas seu quando botei o Thundercache 7 o principal problema foi lentidão descarada que havia de internet só foi eu tirar ele da rede e tudo voltou funcionar normal. acho que quando se tem quantidade grande de link como é o seu caso e o meu acho que servidor cache só tira a qualidade do seu provedor pois foi o resultado que tirei em todas as tentativas em usar servidor cache pois testei vários tipos de cache, fica a dica !

----------


## robertopc95

pelo menos quando eu desativo thunder mesmo assim tem hora q sim e tem horas q nao funciona o HOTMAIL e webcam nao funciona on line no MSN
mais quando eu coloco a opcao *both-addresses* funciona normal o htomail e webcam porem as fica subcarregado sempre unas das das 4 linhas

----------


## freitascs

Amigo aqui uso *both-addresses-and-ports* e tudo está funcionando 100% desempenho excelente, me passa seu script da configuração para eu comparar com a minha configuração pra ver se tem algo diferente.

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom aqui tive esse mesmo problema (tirando o cache pois nao uso) quando volta para apenas both adress ficou legal... Sobre a sobre carga deve ser alguma configuração.

----------


## deson00

tira tudo e deicha somente rb nada computador nada de cache vc tem link entao da pro gasto.

----------


## robertopc95

em anexo o arquivo configuracao.txt que foi gerado na versao 1.5 estou usando una rb 450g

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo vi aqui duas configurações que podem está dando problema.

Primeiro erro: os DNS podem está dando instabilidade na internet por não ser os propios DNS das operadoras

*/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8*
*/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4

*Aqui eu uso os proprios DNS das operadoras dos links

Segundo erro: per-connection-classifier

*per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/0
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/1
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/2
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/3
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/4
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/5
*
Aqui os meus per-connection-classifier vai do 14/0 até 14/12 e eu uso 4 links igual você

per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/0
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/1
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/2
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/3
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/4
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/5
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/6
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/7
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/8
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/9
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/10
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/11
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/12

Faz essas modificações e ver se resolve ai e posta os resultados para galera que de repente tiver um problema parecido já vão saber como resolver e se puder aperta em estrelinha ai valeu.

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo se vc tem 4 links iguais seriam 4 marcações 4/0 4/1 4/2 4/3... Ou estou fazendo errado aqui? rsrssr

----------


## freitascs

Errado amigo *peritinaicos* a marcação é como eu descrevi acima. vou postar as marcações que usei no começo de 2 links 3 links e por ultimo que estou usando agora 4 links

2 Links
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/1

3 Links
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/0
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/1
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/2
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/3
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/4
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/5
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/6
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/7
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:9/8

4 Links
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/0
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/1
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/2
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/3
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/4
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/5
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/6
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/7
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/8
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/9
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/10
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/11
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/12

----------


## JonasMT

dns do google>>>all sem comparaçao... nao creio ser a razao dos problemas dele...

----------


## robertopc95

amigo deste ja agradeco pelo sua ajuda q é de muita importancia e valiosa, vcs nao tem ideia com a ajuda de todos neste forum é grande importancia

meu MANGLE ta assim

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark= ......

resto é igual

adsl_ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/0
adsl_ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/1
adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/2
adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/3
adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/4
adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:6/5

1o) pergunta : isso que dizer que : (caso esteja errado)

a cada requisicao enviada 
duas vai pra adsl_ether1
duas vai pra adsl_ether2
e una vai pra adsl_ether3
e una vai pra adsl_ether4 
é isso ??

2o) pergunta : para colocar do jeito q vc da mim endicado como ficaria essa dsitribuicao ???

----------


## freitascs

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/5
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/6
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/7
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/8
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/9
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/10
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/11
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:14/12

----------


## talesanselmo

Pessoal se alguém tiver ai a versão 1.3 e 1.5 e poder posta fico grato!

links off.

----------


## freitascs

Pega ai programa PCC 1.5 PCC_1.5.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## peritinaicos

Quando for usar deixa so o arquivo exe... se nao vai pegar as configurações já feitas.

----------


## freitascs

Amigo pode extrair todos os aquivos e depois é só deletar o arquivo configuraçao.txt antes de você criar a sua configuração.

----------


## peritinaicos

Isso ai  :Big Grin: 
Freitas qual teu msn,,, add o meu ai winetbr @ hotmail.com

----------


## JonasMT

galera... to quebrando a cabeça com o bendito do yahoo.com.br só carrega as metade seja pppoe seja hotspot  :Frown:

----------


## Gustavinho

Eu vi que o carinha citou o uso do DNS do google.

Como vocês trabalham com vários links, acredito eu que um DNS tenha que ser universal para todos certo?
Ou é possivel configurar o LB com cada link consultando seu proprio DNS?

----------


## peritinaicos

Eu configuro tudo 8.8.8.8 ou 8.8.4.4 nunca tive problemas... Mais tbm ja usei o da operado.

----------


## Gustavinho

certo, mais por se tratar de mais de 1 link apenas 2 DNSs são possiveis a ser configurados no mk.
Estes da operadora que voce usou, soi para operadoras distintas?

----------


## JonasMT

> galera... to quebrando a cabeça com o bendito do yahoo.com.br só carrega as metade seja pppoe seja hotspot


Resolvido, pelo visto... alterei mtu para 1480...

----------


## claudinhohw

o meu estou com problema no MSN, videos terra e youtube penso que esteja relacionado ao MTU MRU eu coloco 1380 funcino alguns outros para coloco 1480 da msm forma 1500 piorou alguem tem uma sugestão aigalera?

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo tem de colocar o numero do ip por fora do loadbalance

----------


## claudinhohw

> Amigo tem de colocar o numero do ip por fora do loadbalance


 vc diz o ip do msn e do youtube? o MTU e o MRU tbm não enfluencia não?

----------


## JonasMT

Nao a minima necessidade de add youtube e msn por fora do loadbalance. Quanto ao MRU nao sei de sua influencia "pois até aonde sei é apenas para quem usa pppoa" e MTU é para pppoe.

Amigo o geito é ir testando qual o melhor mtu para sua rede e possivel add dns do google no load e serve dos cliente.

----------


## claudinhohw

já fiz isso 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 o mtu eu coloco 1380 e 1480 e 1500 nunhum fico bom ainda  :Frown:

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo tenta usar Max MTU 1480 e Max MRU 1492 pra ver se resolve o MSN pois aqui tenho clientes em Hotspot e PPPoE e não tenho problema nenhum, já os sites acho que o problema pode está no seu loadbalance mesmo alguma configuração.

----------


## maxibelo

> já fiz isso 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 o mtu eu coloco 1380 e 1480 e 1500 nunhum fico bom ainda


Coloca essa regra ai e teste. Tb estava com problema no meu hotmail skydrive..

/ip firewall mangle
add action=change-mss chain=postrouting disabled=no new-mss=1440 passthrough=\
yes protocol=tcp tcp-mss=1441-1500
Fonte:Usuario do Underlinux..Esqueci o nome mais ganhou sua estrelinha...

Sucesso claudinhohw ...

----------


## peritinaicos

Boa ai funciona ou funciona kkkk (se for o MTU o defeito)

----------


## claudinhohw

> Coloca essa regra ai e teste. Tb estava com problema no meu hotmail skydrive..
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=change-mss chain=postrouting disabled=no new-mss=1440 passthrough=\
> yes protocol=tcp tcp-mss=1441-1500
> Fonte:Usuario do Underlinux..Esqueci o nome mais ganhou sua estrelinha...
> 
> Sucesso claudinhohw ...


kkk blz vou testa depois posto o resulatado.

----------


## scan

Bom dia!
Depois de um bom tempo em off, estou de volta com uma idéia que pode solucionar o problema de como minitorar os links que estão ativos ou não, o programa pcc cria as regras que levantam ou não os links, porem não tem nenhum mecanismo que monitore o mesmo para que fassa este trabalho de forma automática, no inicio pensou-se usar o netwatchb que faz o monitoramento via ping, o problema é que um link pode esta parado em sua via normal e não estar parado o ip na via internet acessivel pelo link que esta funcionando, desta forma o netwatch n funcionaria corretamente.

Solução: 
porque n fazer o monitoramento usando o traffic monitor, utilizado para monitorar o tráfego das interfaces, executando determinadas ações quando uma interface chegar a um determinado trafego.

Exemplo:
/tool traffic-monitor
add interface=ether2 name=Link0 on-event="Link0Dow" threshold=15000 traffic=received trigger=below
add interface=ether3 name=Link1 on-event="Link1Dow" threshold=15000 traffic=received trigger=below

no exemplo acima, temos dois links no balanceador, caso o link0 cair o tráfego para até 15k, o mesmo chama o script Link0Dow que vai desativalo e deixar somente o Link1 funcionando...

OBS: esta é apenas uma forma de fazer com que o link seja derrubado de forma efetiva, e não deixalo ativo sem tráfego o que acarretaria lerdeza entre outros problemas.

OBS: estou pensando colocar esta opção a proxima versão do PCC.

Att.: Scan

----------


## claudinhohw

e isso fará que acabe o problema com msn e bancos?

----------


## scan

não, esta jogada esta relacionado a paradas de links, ou seja, caso tenha 3 adsl e 1 pare, neste caso vc teria de ir no balanceador de desabilitar a rota do adsl parado de forma manual, com esta simples regra, o traffic-monitor verifica o tráfego e quando detectar que o link está muito abaixo do que deveria, ele desabilita a rota do mesmo de forma automatica.

OBS: ainda n é uma solução definitiva para controle de links parados ou não, pois neste caso ai, ele vai desabilitar com eficiência...... .... mas resta a pergunta , e quando o link estiver operante, como fazre com que ele volte ?

Att.: Scan

----------


## claudinhohw

blz Scan! no caso eu uso ADSL 4 Links tem algo a ver o MTU com problemas de alguns sites, msn e PS3?

----------


## maxibelo

> blz Scan! no caso eu uso ADSL 4 Links tem algo a ver o MTU com problemas de alguns sites, msn e PS3?


Aquela regra que te passei não resolveu seu problema de MTU...??

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

em postes anteriores os colegas comentaram sobre este problema, não sei lhe afirmar se encontraram alguma solução, mas em alguns casos o problema éra dns ou per-connection do pcc.

OBs:
Aqui já fiz teste usando 2 ADSL + 3 links dedicados e não tive estes problemas, é claro que cada caso é um caso.

Minha topologia de rede:

Links -> RB450G -> (Proxy, Radius)
Links -> RB450G -> (Torres com Qos) -> ou seja, minha rede é toda roteada.

Att.: Scan

----------


## claudinhohw

> Aquela regra que te passei não resolveu seu problema de MTU...??


 funcionou pra boa parte dos sites mais o msn ainda tem hora que para por isso quero saber todas as possiveis alterações. a ganhou minha * ok abraço!

----------


## maxibelo

> Bom dia!
> Depois de um bom tempo em off, estou de volta com uma idéia que pode solucionar o problema de como minitorar os links que estão ativos ou não, o programa pcc cria as regras que levantam ou não os links, porem não tem nenhum mecanismo que monitore o mesmo para que fassa este trabalho de forma automática, no inicio pensou-se usar o netwatchb que faz o monitoramento via ping, o problema é que um link pode esta parado em sua via normal e não estar parado o ip na via internet acessivel pelo link que esta funcionando, desta forma o netwatch n funcionaria corretamente.
> 
> Solução: 
> porque n fazer o monitoramento usando o traffic monitor, utilizado para monitorar o tráfego das interfaces, executando determinadas ações quando uma interface chegar a um determinado trafego.
> 
> Exemplo:
> /tool traffic-monitor
> add interface=ether2 name=Link0 on-event="Link0Dow" threshold=15000 traffic=received trigger=below
> ...


Aqui funcionou blz mais quando link volta tem algum script que execute o script de "Link0up" porque assim que ele identificar que o link caiu ele vai executar o too traffic que vai executar o script link0dow. Então ha nao ser que vamos la em sys>scrpit>link0up e dermos um run ele nao mais voltara. Isso acontece ou estou errado..
Desde ja agradeço....

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Maxibelo, ai é outro problema que devemos solucionar, pois, como saberemos que o link voltou ? o ping n resolveria pois neste caso mesmo que ping n quer dizer que tenha link, ou seja, até descobrirmos uma forma de fazer isso, devemos executar o script de Link0up manualmente.

Att.: Scan

----------


## claudinhohw

> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=change-mss chain=postrouting disabled=no new-mss=1440 passthrough=\
> yes protocol=tcp tcp-mss=1441-1500


minha rb foi pro saco agora to com uma RB450G MK 5.0 e colo essa regra em newterminal e não aparece no mangle tem alguma cois a ver?

----------


## maxibelo

> minha rb foi pro saco agora to com uma RB450G MK 5.0 e colo essa regra em newterminal e não aparece no mangle tem alguma cois a ver?


Faz manualmente....

----------


## labrbomfim

Olá,
1. pelo o que entendí, a address-list "loopbaback" é criada com configuração padrão, certo? Se precisar modificá-la, farei isto no script ou diretamente na RB de balanceamento, corrento?
2. O IP incluído na address "loopback", não é obrigado ser incluído no loopback por link? Neste caso, os IPs informados no loopback por link, serão sempre direcionados para um determinado link, ocorrendo queda, o tráfego será direcionado pro link ativo, certo?
3. Tenho um link de 3M dedicado e, outro adsl de 6M com modem em bridge e discando pela RB450G... instalei o PCC configurando por este sistema muito show na segunda, fiz testes de queda, desconectando os cabos de rede alternadamente da RB 450G, detectou a queda e retorno dos links e, ficou normal mas, hoje tive uma queda no link dedicado e, parou geral, qdo desconecto o cabo, detecta normal mas, qdo é queda no link, não detecta... qual poderia ser o motivo?

Abraço!

----------


## darioeluan

Olá! Scan e Maxibelo, vi na página anterior que tem dificuldades quanto ao dar um DOWN ou UP automaticamente quando um dos links cairem certo? Aqui no meu sistema PCC consegui fazer com que o mesmo funcione e até o momento tem funcionado. O que chega na minha RB 750G já vem roteado( recebo um ip válido) são dois links dedicados. Fiz vários testes tanto do link caindo quando o cabo não está conectado na rb que também funciona, lembrando que tentei de outras maneiras e não dava certo e essa que tentei deu certo. Caso queiram saber como funciona segue um scripts onde foi que tive que mexer, depois me digam se deu certo:
1 Primeiro:
no IP Route ficou assim: [email protected] - WKVE] > ip route export # feb/23/2012 22:04:17 by RouterOS 4.16
# software id = 93EW-ZVA1
#
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
200.228.93.1 routing-mark=Rota0 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
177.8.17.9 routing-mark=Rota1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 routing-mark=to_EMBRATEL scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=177.8.17.9 routing-mark=to_WKVE scope=30 target-scope=\
10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link0 disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.228.93.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment=Link1 disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=177.8.17.9 scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Serve para testar o ping para 8.8.4.4 sair sem\
pre pelo Link da EMBRATEL, caso o link caia o UP e DOWN funciona automatic\
amente." disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=8.8.4.4/32 gateway=EMBRATEL \
scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Serve para testar o ping para 8.8.8.8 sair sem\
pre pelo Link da WKVE, caso o link caia o UP e DOWN funciona automaticamen\
te." disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=8.8.8.8/32 gateway=WKVE scope=30 \
target-scope=10

2 Passo:
Agora a regra no Tools - Netwatch

tool netwatch export# feb/23/2012 22:05:51 by RouterOS 4.16
# software id = 93EW-ZVA1
#
/tool netwatch
add comment=Wkve disabled=no down-script=Link1Dow host=8.8.8.8 interval=10s timeout=1s up-script=Link1Up
add comment=Embratel disabled=no down-script=Link0Dow host=8.8.4.4 interval=10s timeout=2s up-script=\
Link0Up

O que fiz, foi apenas para que realmente o ip externo fizesse realmente um testes de ping para aquele determinado ip ( 8.8.8.8) caso não obtivesse resposta executava o DOWN e se recebesse resposta dava um UP, certo!

Antes tinha um erro que lá no campo do Route colocasse o gateway do ip roteado ele não entendia, tive que realmente colocar o nome da Interface( por exemplo: EMBRATEL) dessa forma até mesmo se tirar o cabo ele vai executar ou UP ou DOWN.
Bom pessoal no meu caso está funcionando 100% e estou diariamente acompanhando e posso garantir que funciona.

Meu único problema no momento é do Market do Android não funciona neste balanceamento, ainda não descobri uma forma de tira-lo do Balanceamento no Address-list, caso alguém saiba posta aqui.

----------


## batataopikka

sim como posso fazer manual esse sprip linkup linkdaw, tenho 4 link todos funcionando em brigth

----------


## batataopikka

scan, como faço esse linkup e linkdaw manualmente pra funcionar direitinho

----------


## JonasMT

> sim como posso fazer manual esse sprip linkup linkdaw, tenho 4 link todos funcionando em *brigth*


Cuma?  :Stupid:

----------


## batataopikka

quando uma linha cair outra asuma fazer com q o script link up e link daw funcionen, ja tentei pelo trafic minitor mas nao deu certo...

----------


## freitascs

Só usar o programa PCC 1.5 fazendo com links em PPPoE que vai funcionar perfeitamente do jeito que você quer pois uso aqui com dedicado e adsl e se um link cair os outros assumem até a volta do link, não precisa de script de up e down

----------


## labrbomfim

olá... alguém está tendo problemas com adsl velox? aqui, desde sexta (27/04), os dois links adsl estão caindo direto. Tenho um link dedicado e dois adsl mas, tá osso os adsl... uso o programa do scan, muito show... funcionava redondo o PCC mas, aparentemente a Oi está bagunçando.

----------


## peritinaicos

Se vc usa adsl ppoe cliente, verifique se os dois discadores estão pegando o mesmo gateway...

----------


## labrbomfim

Aqui tá assim... 

Atá a última sexta, tava tudo ok mas, depois os links adsl caem direto... mesmo deixando somente um, o problema persiste... o adsl que fica, cai a todo instante...

----------


## maxibelo

Realmente amigo tem esse probleminha....

----------


## andrelch

A oi encontrou uma forma de dar uma travada nos adsls. Ela limitou o número de conexões simultâneas a mesmo sites e diminuiu o upload.
Para o usuário comum, sem problemas. Já, para quem compartilha....

----------


## freitascs

> A oi encontrou uma forma de dar uma travada nos adsls. Ela limitou o número de conexões simultâneas a mesmo sites e diminuiu o upload.
> Para o usuário comum, sem problemas. Já, para quem compartilha....


Isso já existe a séculos conexão simultâneas limitadas e upload pequeno.

Agora a questão do adsl do amigo realmente ele ta com mesma Network isso quer dizer a propria OI está compartilhando o 2 links de uma saída só isso já é o 5° caso que vejo então se você tiver um exemplo 5megas em cada link que somava 10Megas agora vai ser como os 2 links sejam 5Megas só e somente 1 dos link vai ser usado preste atenção no seus links sendo usados que você vai ver se não é somente um que está sendo usado e vai dizer se eu estou enganado, pra ficar bem claro dar uma olhada da screen do meu load e compara com seu.

----------


## labrbomfim

Realmente a sua situação é totalmente diferente da minha... cada adsl pega um gateway diferente mas, aqui os dois links davam saída normalmente, o problema começou depois da sexta... fiz um teste aqui da seguinte forma... retirei um adsl do PCC e conectei o modem num computador, configurei um discador e conectei na internet, qdo o adsl do PCC caiu, o computador que ficou conectado com o outro adsl tb parou de navegar... tá parecendo que a Oi aqui fez um NAT para a cidade toda e, este concentrador dela tá com problema... qdo um link cai, ou outro cai também... vou procurar por outros usuários da valox aqui na cidade e procurar saber qual o gateway que estão pegando e, se estão com estas quedas constantes.

Mas freitas, você usa todos os adsl da mesma operadora?





> Isso já existe a séculos conexão simultâneas limitadas e upload pequeno.
> 
> Agora a questão do adsl do amigo realmente ele ta com mesma Network isso quer dizer a propria OI está compartilhando o 2 links de uma saída só isso já é o 5° caso que vejo então se você tiver um exemplo 5megas em cada link que somava 10Megas agora vai ser como os 2 links sejam 5Megas só e somente 1 dos link vai ser usado preste atenção no seus links sendo usados que você vai ver se não é somente um que está sendo usado e vai dizer se eu estou enganado, pra ficar bem claro dar uma olhada da screen do meu load e compara com seu.

----------


## freitascs

Então amigo como eu falei seus links estão vindo de uma mesma caixa que está sendo compartilhado tipo como se fosse de um roteador só então se esse roteador cair o para de funcionar o que acontece ? cai todo mundo que está nele então quando um link cair os outros caem tudo junto.

Estou falando com certeza por que um amigo que tentei ajudar ele tava com esse mesmo problema e dai ele falou com um cara da OI que confirmou o que eu falei e o técnico da OI amigo dele ligou a linha dele é outra caixa assim a situação foi resolvido depois disso os links ficaram normais balanceando, pegando IP e NETWORK diferentes, e no final ele me agradeceu claro por que eu descobrir o que ele tava um mês sem intender.

Bom aqui todos os adsl são da mesma operadora OI e não temos problema você mesmo pode ver no screen que postei os links balanceadinhos.

----------


## labrbomfim

Blz, qdo vc me mandou seu print, imaginei logo isto... tudo no mesmo dslan... vou falar com um colega que trabalha na Oi e, pedir para colocar em outro... pior de tudo é que fui sorteado num dslan que tá com problema... cai a todo instante... do restante, tá tudo show de bola, o sistema do scan é blz... valeu pela dica...

Forte abraço...

----------


## freitascs

Boa sorte ai amigo, e assim que resolver posta aqui o resultado e uma screen pra galera ver e assim outros que tiverem o mesmo problema já saberão o que fazer o problema.

----------


## maxibelo

> Olá! Scan e Maxibelo, vi na página anterior que tem dificuldades quanto ao dar um DOWN ou UP automaticamente quando um dos links cairem certo? Aqui no meu sistema PCC consegui fazer com que o mesmo funcione e até o momento tem funcionado. O que chega na minha RB 750G já vem roteado( recebo um ip válido) são dois links dedicados. Fiz vários testes tanto do link caindo quando o cabo não está conectado na rb que também funciona, lembrando que tentei de outras maneiras e não dava certo e essa que tentei deu certo. Caso queiram saber como funciona segue um scripts onde foi que tive que mexer, depois me digam se deu certo:
> 1 Primeiro:
> no IP Route ficou assim: [email protected] - WKVE] > ip route export # feb/23/2012 22:04:17 by RouterOS 4.16
> # software id = 93EW-ZVA1
> #
> /ip route
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
> 200.228.93.1 routing-mark=Rota0 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
> ...


Dêm uma olhadinha...

----------


## maxibelo

> Olá! Scan e Maxibelo, vi na página anterior que tem dificuldades quanto ao dar um DOWN ou UP automaticamente quando um dos links cairem certo? Aqui no meu sistema PCC consegui fazer com que o mesmo funcione e até o momento tem funcionado. O que chega na minha RB 750G já vem roteado( recebo um ip válido) são dois links dedicados. Fiz vários testes tanto do link caindo quando o cabo não está conectado na rb que também funciona, lembrando que tentei de outras maneiras e não dava certo e essa que tentei deu certo. Caso queiram saber como funciona segue um scripts onde foi que tive que mexer, depois me digam se deu certo:
> 1 Primeiro:
> no IP Route ficou assim: [email protected] - WKVE] > ip route export # feb/23/2012 22:04:17 by RouterOS 4.16
> # software id = 93EW-ZVA1
> #
> /ip route
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
> 200.228.93.1 routing-mark=Rota0 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
> ...


Dêm uma olhadinha

----------


## jhon10ba

a verção 1.5 ta funcionando nos MK 5xx??? eu tow fazendo o pcc e o link so sai por um unico link....o link2 disca mais nao sai link por ele.

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo uso a versao 5.15 e ta funcionando normal... Inclusive fiz um hj entre 3links

----------


## jhon10ba

o seu ta roteado ou discando?

----------


## peritinaicos

2 link com ip fixo
1 link adsl

----------


## batataopikka

scan..
use seu programa como balace funciona certinho divisão de carga 
mas o o problema pesiste quando un link cai quen tiver nesse suposto link a internet cai e, sei q e normal o msn cair so nao queria que a a abertura de pagina caisse, uso o pcc scan1.5 ja tentei pelo tafic monitor mas nao tive sucesso...ajuda aew

----------


## freitascs

Olá, amigo *batataopikka* se você estiver usando link com modem roteador ou IP Fixo realmente vai acontecer isso ai quando um link cair os clientes vão ficar sem internet até esse link voltar ou se você puxar o cabo ou desativar a porta desse link, essas configurações pra ele identificar que o link caiu nunca vi funcionar pois o check gateway ARP e PING e outras ferramentas do MK só verificam o IP do Gateway que no caso será o modem mais a internet mesmo ele não vai saber se caiu, só vai funcionar perfeitamente se você usar os modens em bridge com os links discando em PPPoE ai sim quando o link cair ele consegue identificar se o link caiu pois ele trabalhar em cima da conexão PPPoE pois ela gera o seu Proprio IP que é de conexão real direto com a internet então quando ele para a comunicação ele joga automaticamente os clientes para os outros links ativos e assim que esse link voltar os clientes são divididos novamente. 

Espero de ajudado !!

----------


## peritinaicos

solução é bridge ou dedicado...

----------


## batataopikka

scan. te agradeço a atenção sei q meu problema e o msm de varias pessoas aqui no forum, uso meus 4 modens em brigth, em testes feitos aqui na minha rede e tando em outra rede usando o pcc scan 1.5 ele cai o msn e as paginas nao abrem demora ate voltar a internet não pasando rapidamente para outro link...

----------


## JonasMT

Olha ja montei uns 10 load com pcc 1.5 e tudo "perfeito" Apenas o msn cai, as pg continuam normal como se nada tivesse acontecido.

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo se o MSN está caindo tem alguma coisa errada, tenta colocar o msn pra sair apenas por um link, ex: pelo link dedicado caso tenha.

----------


## labrbomfim

Olha, estou passando por este problemam aqui... se o colega usar velox, está aontecendo o seguinte... simplesmente pára de trocar pacotes, a conexão não cai... o PPPOE fica conectado, resultado, a rede pára. Aqui tá assim.

----------


## peritinaicos

Oi velox? Loadbalance entre links da oi da isso.

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui tenho 3x Oi velox e sussa tirando o problema do Msn, e todos os outros load que fiz idem

----------


## peritinaicos

Já tentou colocar o msn pra sair apenas por 1link?

----------


## JonasMT

Vou providenciar, só uma duvida qual o ip? seria o msn.com.br? hotmail.com.br?

----------


## peritinaicos

pode ser por ip, porta, content ai vai de como preferir... Antigamente usava por porta, depois que usei o programa nunca mais tive problemas com isso...

----------


## labrbomfim

Estamos com problema na rede da Oi aqui na cidade... são todos os clientes da cidade passando por isso... com ou sem load... mesmo os usuários com o discador no PC ou modem roteado... são todos com este problema... usei o sistema por mais de dois meses e, sempre normal... a Oi já reconheceu, pelo número de reclamações que estão com problema na rede mas, não acharam onde... enquanto isso, vamos tocando pois, link dedicado aqui é brabo e, tem provedor grande trazendo sinal da capital para a região, fica difícil trabalhar e crescer mas, assim que der, vou colocar outro dedicado e mandar os adsl pro saco... aqui tenho um dedicado e dois adsl. Existem inúmeros provedores fazendo balance com 2, 3, 4 adsl, sem dedicado algum e, rodando normal... o sistema do scan é show mas não faz milagres... tem que ter pelo menos o link funcionando... hehehehe.

----------


## JonasMT

Labrbomfim idem aqui sem condiçoes os valores praticados pela oi 2mbps = 3.899,00 e garantia de 10% auhaua

----------


## labrbomfim

Pois é meu caro Jonas... aqui os mesmos valores salgadinhos... então a solução para chegarmos ao ponto de comprar um dedicado Embratel é... correr os riscos de um link adsl até chegarmos lá... vamos chegar até final do ano...
O interessante é que sempre ocorre pela manhã com mais frequancia... acabou de acontecer... que saco cara!

----------


## JonasMT

Entao aqui a embratel nao atende  :Frown:  adsl nao cai com frequencia chega a passar 20 dias sem perder o pppoe.. ja a lactencia esta terrivel coisa de 300ms para o site da uol e 600 para google

----------


## labrbomfim

Aqui a latência fica entre 85 e 120 ms mas, desde o dia 27/04, estamos passando por estas paradas no rx de pacotes... antes era muito show... foram mais de 40 dias sem uma parada sequer... velocidade e latência continuam muito boas... quando existe tráfego...

----------


## JonasMT

Entao aqui a coisa tbm de 4 a 5 meses que deu essa subinda absurda no ping antes durante o dia era coisa de 110 a 150 uol e 170 a 200 google.

A fibra da oi ja esta aqui na regiao previsao de 60 para termino das obras, ja fiz uma reza forte pra ver se melhora auhauaua

----------


## peritinaicos

Nossa tenho um adsl da speedy de 2mb e o ping pro google fica entre 35 a 45

----------


## JonasMT

Pois é isso nem as 04:00 é quando ping fica na casa dos 80 a 90 para uol e 120 a 150 google... jogar na xbox live? vote nao sei oq é isso a quase 5 anos... abandonei sem condiçoes  :Frown:

----------


## sidneisnp

Aqui uso velox tambem de 1 mês o pouco pra ca o ping subiu exageradamente de 100 foi pra 360, ta uma bosta.

----------


## agatangelos

Gente preciso fazer com que um link da minha rede interna 192.168.100.100 saia sempre pelo link1 que esta na ether2, este link tem ip valido e tenho um sistema que só roda se ele acessar pelo ip valido ... alguém pode me ajudar ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## claudinhohw

> Gente preciso fazer com que um link da minha rede interna 192.168.100.100 saia sempre pelo link1 que esta na ether2, este link tem ip valido e tenho um sistema que só roda se ele acessar pelo ip valido ... alguém pode me ajudar ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo


isso e simples cria uma rota para sair apenas pelo link que vc quer é simples.

----------


## batataopikka

scan!!!

vc ja tem uma maneira de fazer com q quando um link caia outra linha asuma todo o trafego sem derubar nen um cliente pq fiz varios tests aqui fiz e refiz varias vezes e continua caindo... vc vai fazer uma nova versão do programa... te agradeço a atenção!!!

----------


## freitascs

Ola, amigo e só você usar o programa PCC 1.5 uso aqui e funciona perfeitamente com 4 links e quando um link cai os clientes nem sente que caiu pois os outros links assumem tudo na hora, pode baixar aqui http://www.4shared.com/zip/O50gZJNS/PCC_15.html?

----------


## rogeriodj

> scan!!!
> 
> vc ja tem uma maneira de fazer com q quando um link caia outra linha asuma todo o trafego sem derubar nen um cliente pq fiz varios tests aqui fiz e refiz varias vezes e continua caindo... vc vai fazer uma nova versão do programa... te agradeço a atenção!!!


Isso não existe amigo, se o cliente esta conectado em um link que cai, logicamente ele vai cair ate passar pro outro link!!

----------


## scan

Bom dia!

Pretendo sim, desenvolver uma nova versão do PCC, ainda n saio do papel pois estou a resolver o problema de queda de link, ou seja, como levantar outro e como saber que o link parado voltou ao funcionamento.

Att.: Scan

----------


## batataopikka

ok estou aguardando a nova versão ancioso, pis uso ja esa versao 1.5 e ele asume mas nao hora q cai demora um pouco e vc sabe tem cliente muito chato...grato pela atenção...

----------


## claudinhohw

> ok estou aguardando a nova versão ancioso, pis uso ja esa versao 1.5 e ele asume mas nao hora q cai demora um pouco e vc sabe tem cliente muito chato...grato pela atenção...


se vc colocar a opção both ports não acontece isso! porem tem alguns sites que vc tera que fazer o redirecionamento para sair por um link exclusivo.

----------


## freitascs

claudinhohw eu uso aqui both address and ports e ninguém sente quando um link caiu.

----------


## claudinhohw

> claudinhohw eu uso aqui both address and ports e ninguém sente quando um link caiu.


sim tbm uso mas tem alguns caso que não sei o pq both ports funciona bem e both address and ports já não! pois isso fiz a sugestão de usar both ports.

----------


## batataopikka

rapaz uso o boot adres and ports e a maravilhoso o unico problema e essa questão do link cair msm.so isso ja tentei fazer lelo trafic monitor mais nao tive sucesso

----------


## agatangelos

Boa noite gente, tenho um cliente de minha rede interna que quando cai no segundo link fica ligando para reclamar, pois a velocidade dele cai, teria como fazer com que o ip dele só saísse por um dos links como fazemos em sites de banco por exemplo pomos no loopback para que saia por apenas um link eu dou ao cliente um ip fixo no pppoe 10.2.5.125 ele conecta sempre com este ip e gostaria de por ele para navegar somente por um link é possível?

----------


## vpnvyrtual

A ultima versão do PCC e a 1.5?

----------


## brejinhosnet

Boa noite! Postei uma dúvida sobre PCC, cheguei a utilizar o programa sobre o qual trata este post, só que não foi a versão mais recente, pois sou iniciante e não consegui entender algumas coisas, mas a 1.2 está me servindo para o aprendizado. Ela me ajudou a colocar pra funcionar 3 pequenos links, mas mexi num monte de coisa, pois alguns sites não queriam abrir, digitei alguns ips trocados, etc. E surgiu um problema que não sei como resolver, aliás nem sei se é problema. Vou descrever da melhor forma que posso e, se os amigos puderem ajudar, agradeço.
Parece que tudo está funcionando bem, exceto o item *routes*. Vejam.
O status dos endereços de destino aparecem como _dinamic, active e conected_ nos 4 endereços (1 local e 3 links). Entretanto, há duas entradas na parte das rotas estáticas para cada endereço dos links. Veja mais ou menos abaixo o esquema:
Link 1 Distance
AS -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether3 1 
Link 0
S -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether2 1 (em azul, imagino que inativo)
Link 2
S -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether4 3 (idem)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Link 0 Distance Routig Mark
AS -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether2 1 to_ether2
Link 1
AS -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether3 2 to_ether3
Link 2
AS -- 0.0.0.0/0 -- ether4 1 to_ether4

O interessante é que se eu desligar um dos links, o status de um dos inativos altera para ativo. Não sei que nó foi esse, mas se puderem pelo menos dar uma ideia, agradecerei. Obrigado a todos!

----------


## thiagodp

PessoALL,
Tenho 2 links...
1 é o Net Virtua de 20Mb (o IP é por DHCP, direto da internet), não é roteador...
o outro é um Velox de 15Mb Roteado ip: 192.168.2.1
Alguém sabe como posso fazer esse balanceamento??

----------


## marcelomg

Gerei as regras pelo programa para um balance com um dedicado de 2 mb e 1 adsl de 10 mb, mas todo trafego sai pelo adsl, o dedicado só é usado quando desligo o adsl, o que pode ser?

----------


## marcelomg

Refiz as configurações e agora só sai pelo link dedicado, de removo o cabo funciona o adsl, vice e versa mas os dois juntos não.

segue em anexo as regras.

----------


## agatangelos

usando o programa PCC 1.5 consigo usar o link com cargas diferentes? olha o meu caso, tenho um dedicado de 8MB e um ADSL de 10MB eu junto ele em um load balance numa rb450g, agora a rede ja esta no gargalo e quero fazer um novo load com mais um ADSL de 10MB só que o outro adsl fica em outro lugar, pois não consegui por tudo no mesmo endereço, então eu fiz u load que tem 18MB que junta um dedicado + um adsl e preciso fazer um outro para juntar a mais um adsl de 10MB .... então serão dois load com links de carga diferente, consigo dividir esta carga com o programa 1.5?

----------


## nalvo

> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Tendo em vista a dificuldade de alguns na configuração de balanceamento PCC, ainda mais quando se trata de mais de 3 links, ou quando os links não são simetricos, complica a vida de muita gente e as vezes por causa de um detalhe despercebido a configuração não funciona como devia.
> 
> Por isso, dediquei um pouco de meu tempo para fazer um programa simples, que pede informações do dia a dia de cada um "quantos links, ips, etc" e no final gera todo o código para uso.
> 
> espero que gostem do mesmo, comenten "caso encontrem erros, é a vida, nada é perfeito"
> 
> Att. Scan
> ...



Parabens!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vou testar agora!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## labrbomfim

Agatangelos, conseguiu resolver o lance do redirecionamento no ballance? aqui fiz e deu certo, qq coisa dá um retorno.

----------


## AndrioPJ

No Balance Peplink encontramos uma opção de balanceamento bastante interessante.
Onde podemos repassar os IPs públicos recebidos em uma das WAN

veja: http://www.peplink.com/index.php?view=faq&id=69&path=18
http://www.peplink.com/index.php?vie...id=176&path=34

Ou seja, é possível repassar os ips públicos recebidos na WAN1 e ao mesmo tempo utilizar as outras WAN e fazer o balance.
Durante o balanceamento, caso o trafego saia pela WAN1, cada host da rede vai usar o IP público recebido.
Caso o trafego saia pelas outras WAN, ele irá fazer NAT.

Alguém, alguma vez, já implementou um balance onde fosse possível repassar os IPs públicos recebidos em uma WAN igual a como o Peplink faz?

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Venho por meio desta informar que os links para download do programa PCC já foram corrigidos.

Att.: Scan

----------


## scan

Boa tarde!

Sobre o comentário do nosso amigo mascaraapj no qual ele cita uma ferramenta que faz a questão de balancemento e repasse de endereços públicos, já fasso esta jogada aqui mesmo usando balanceamento de carga PCC, para tanto é nescessário levantar umas questões.

No meu caso, somente clientes com endereços dinamicos estão realmente usando link balanceado.
Já os clientes com endereços públicos, eles não são balanceados, passam direto, pois ao meu ver, o balanceamento inviabiliza um acesso externo para este cliente usando endereço público.

Numa proxima versão do PCC incluirei a função de gerar códigos para repasse de endereços públicos.

Att.: Scan

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sobre o comentário do nosso amigo mascaraapj no qual ele cita uma ferramenta que faz a questão de balancemento e repasse de endereços públicos, já fasso esta jogada aqui mesmo usando balanceamento de carga PCC, para tanto é nescessário levantar umas questões.
> 
> No meu caso, somente clientes com endereços dinamicos estão realmente usando link balanceado.
> Já os clientes com endereços públicos, eles não são balanceados, passam direto, pois ao meu ver, o balanceamento inviabiliza um acesso externo para este cliente usando endereço público.
> 
> Numa proxima versão do PCC incluirei a função de gerar códigos para repasse de endereços públicos.
> 
> Att.: Scan


No caso do Balance Peplink, podemos usar o balance normalmente... repassando IP publico quando o trafego sair pela WAN1 e fazendo NAT quando sair pelas demais WAN.
O acesso externo a esses IPs publico funcionam normalmente.

Ainda não testei, mas Pelo que andei estudando do balance e das regras que são criadas com esse programa, atualmente ele já faz marcação de tudo que entra em cada WAN, para que aquele trafego não volte por outra WAN.
Acredito que as regras atuais (com alguns pequenos ajustes para a WAN1) devam funcionar normalmente.
Para todo caso, talvez seja possível apenas implementar mais uma regra na firewall filter: accept conexões estrablished

--------------
Aproveitando que irá fazer uma nova versão.
Poderia acrescentar a opção no ADSL de receber o IP por DHCP-Client.
Visto os cliente NET Virtua recebem o IP via DHCP e não por PPoE.

----------


## adilsonlive

galera boa noite , sou novo aqui no forum , fiz tudo certiho , cheguei ate resetar o mk e fazer do zero porem 

o mk usa somente um link por ves e nao os 2 ao mesmo tempo 

segue as regras to ficando logo jah
# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=192.168.100.1/24 interface=LAN
/ip address add address=192.168.200.2/24 interface=WAN2

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=WAN1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_WAN1 password=32651074 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8
/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=192.168.100.1 comment="" disabled=no name=192.168.100.1.AdNet ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!WAN2 src-address=192.168.100.0/24

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_WAN1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=WAN2

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_WAN1 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=192.168.200.1 routing-mark=Rota1

/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment="BRADESCO" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=LAN
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=LAN
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_WAN1 new-connection-mark=adsl_WAN1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=WAN2 new-connection-mark=WAN2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_WAN1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_WAN1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=WAN2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_WAN2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=192.168.200.0/24 in-interface=LAN
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_WAN1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=adsl_WAN1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=WAN2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_WAN1_conn disabled=no in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_adsl_WAN1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=WAN2_conn disabled=no in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_WAN2 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_WAN1 routing-mark=to_adsl_WAN1 comment="Link0"
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.200.1 routing-mark=to_WAN2 comment="Link1"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_WAN1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.200.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## agatangelos

> Agatangelos, conseguiu resolver o lance do redirecionamento no ballance? aqui fiz e deu certo, qq coisa dá um retorno.


Bom dia eu já escrevi tanto aqui que nem me lembro mais do problema rsrsr ... se foi sobre o redirecionamento do ip para acesso externo eu consegui sim, é que estava tentando instalar o programa radiusnet e ele só instala se o servidor deles acessar o meu pelo ip valido, o gerente deles me ajudou, mais não usei o programa pois seguindo o manual deles passo a passo o programa não funciona, e ele não me deu suporte pois não sou cliente, então desisti, tive um trabalhão atoa mais foi bom fiquei com o meu sistema mesmo que é gratuito e me atende 100% .... estou com duvida agora de como fazer para dar ip valido para o meu cliente, uso pppoe em toda rede, você sabe como fazer este redirecionamento ?

----------


## labrbomfim

Olá... sabemos das vantagens e problemas com sites de bancos e tal... queria sugerir aqui a troca de informações dos sites/ips que precisam de loopback...



Abraço,

Luiz Antonio

----------


## vpnvyrtual

> Olá... sabemos das vantagens e problemas com sites de bancos e tal... queria sugerir aqui a troca de informações dos sites/ips que precisam de loopback...
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Luiz Antonio



Para resolver isso e so colocar Both Address. Vai pegar um link por vez.

----------


## labrbomfim

aqui faço both addresses and ports mas, se não colocar os ips da receita federal, bancos... na lista loopback, não rola...







> Para resolver isso e so colocar Both Address. Vai pegar um link por vez.

----------


## marcelhalls

> aqui faço both addresses and ports mas, se não colocar os ips da receita federal, bancos... na lista loopback, não rola...



Fiz varios testes com both ports, both address and ports, both address, e mesmo assim quando tiro um dos links toda a navegacao ( trafego em geral ) é interrompido. Os links estao balanceados mas nao estao redundantes, eles realmente sao somados ( testei com um torrent baixando uma ISO do ubuntu ).

Possuo dois links ADSL ( roteados com DMZ ativa ) de 15MB

Vejam minha configuracao como esta:

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=10.0.0.1/24 interface=ether3
/ip address add address=192.168.1.100/24 interface=ether2
/ip address add address=192.168.2.100/24 interface=ether4


# interface pppoe-client ---------------


# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8
/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes




# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!ether2 src-address=10.0.0.0/24
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input disabled=no in-interface=!ether4 src-address=10.0.0.0/24


# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=ether2
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=ether4


# ip firewall mangle------------------------


# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=192.168.2.1 routing-mark=Rota1


/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------


/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=ether4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ether4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 in-interface=ether3
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=192.168.2.0/24 in-interface=ether3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:2/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=ether4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-ports:2/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=ether4_conn disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-routing-mark=to_ether4 passthrough=yes


# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 routing-mark=to_ether2 comment="Link0"
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 routing-mark=to_ether4 comment="Link1"
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=30 target-scope=10

----------


## freitascs

Amigo posso está enganado mas seu problema parece ser por causa que seus modens estão em modo route então se um link cair o outro não vai assumir todo o trafego pois o MK vai continuar recebendo resposta do IP do seu modem e não vai saber que esse link caiu a não ser que você desligue o modem ou tire o cabo ai sim ele vai saber que o link caiu e os clientes serão jogados para o outro link que está online, o bom mesmo era você colocar seus modens em bridge e o loadbalance discar os links ai com certeza quando um link cair o outro vai assumir todo o trafego até o link voltar.

----------


## marcelhalls

> Amigo posso está enganado mas seu problema parece ser por causa que seus modens estão em modo route então se um link cair o outro não vai assumir todo o trafego pois o MK vai continuar recebendo resposta do IP do seu modem e não vai saber que esse link caiu a não ser que você desligue o modem ou tire o cabo ai sim ele vai saber que o link caiu e os clientes serão jogados para o outro link que está online, o bom mesmo era você colocar seus modens em bridge e o loadbalance discar os links ai com certeza quando um link cair o outro vai assumir todo o trafego até o link voltar.


Amigo, voce estava correto em todos os aspectos! Muito obrigado pela "luz"! Foi de muita utilidade em nossos projetos.
O balanceamento e a redundancia estão perfeitos! Fizemos diversos testes e todos,TODOS, estão funcionando.

Muito Obrigado!

----------


## freitascs

De nada amigo, fico feliz que tenha conseguido resolver seu problema e o sistema ficou perfeito, qual quer coisa estamos ai pra ajudar.

----------


## marcelhalls

> De nada amigo, fico feliz que tenha conseguido resolver seu problema e o sistema ficou perfeito, qual quer coisa estamos ai pra ajudar.



Amigo,
Levando em consideração o caso dos modens , eu tenho uma situação aonde existem dois Links dedicados , como o balanceamento iria se comportar se nesse caso ele nao perde o contato com os modens?

----------


## freitascs

O loadbalance vai funcionar normalmente com esses links dedicado se configurado corretamente, aqui tenho 1 dedicado e 3 adsl e funciona 100% em harmonia todos os links e os equipamentos, bom você terá contato dos modens sim dependendo da forma que você deseja ter esse contato.

----------


## agatangelos

Galera queria fazer com que o torrent saia apenas pelo link2 alguém sabe os ips para que possa configurar? será que funciona?

----------


## marcelhalls

Amigo,

Um detalhe que quando eu habilito proxy transparente ninguem navega!

O balanceamento esta funcionando normalmente, porem nao consigo por os filtros, como posso resolver esse problema?


Obrigado!






> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Tendo em vista a dificuldade de alguns na configuração de balanceamento PCC, ainda mais quando se trata de mais de 3 links, ou quando os links não são simetricos, complica a vida de muita gente e as vezes por causa de um detalhe despercebido a configuração não funciona como devia.
> 
> Por isso, dediquei um pouco de meu tempo para fazer um programa simples, que pede informações do dia a dia de cada um "quantos links, ips, etc" e no final gera todo o código para uso.
> 
> espero que gostem do mesmo, comenten "caso encontrem erros, é a vida, nada é perfeito"
> 
> Att. Scan
> ...

----------


## freitascs

Amigo amigo explica melhor porque você ta ativando essa opção, e se você usa loadbalance separado do servidor mk que gerencia os cliente ou usa somente uma RB pra loadbalance e gerenciamento dos clientes ? pois aqui sempre trabalhei com proxy transparente no hotspot desabilitado e nunca deu problema, eu só usava essa opção ativada na pagina de bloqueio e aviso o resto dos planos era tudo desativado, no caso deixe desabilitado.

----------


## marcelhalls

> Amigo amigo explica melhor porque você ta ativando essa opção, e se você usa loadbalance separado do servidor mk que gerencia os cliente ou usa somente uma RB pra loadbalance e gerenciamento dos clientes ? pois aqui sempre trabalhei com proxy transparente no hotspot desabilitado e nunca deu problema, eu só usava essa opção ativada na pagina de bloqueio e aviso o resto dos planos era tudo desativado, no caso deixe desabilitado.


Amigo,

Eu uso o balancamento normal em clientes, porem há alguns que necessitam o filtro de algunas sites. Apos o balanceamento criado e funcionando normal, quando eu subo a regra NAT para redirecionar o tragefo da 80 para 3128 toda a navegação para!

Eu nao quero fazer CACHE, quero apenas bloquear o acesso a sites, por isso preciso do web-proxy no MK rodando.

Teste aí em algum cenario seu, voce vai quer que a nabegação para de funcionar.

Sds.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Como vocês estão fazendo o Failover dos Links quando se tem IP Fixo e PPOE junto???

----------


## jowdhert

(LINHAS ADSL=BALANCE)---(CONCENTRADOR+(10MB FULL))---(SWITCH)--(CLIENTES+(CLIENTE DE 10MB FULL))

tenho uma rb450g com 4 linha como balance + 1100 como concentrador gostaria de usar o link dedicado só para alguns clientes a mesma plugada numa porta do concentrador. como no anexo.

----------


## williampcc

Show de bola hein scan !!!! 

Galera seguinte, preciso balancear 20 links oivelox de 15megas, tem como eu user um switch não gerenciável e criar interfaces virtuais no MK para fazer o loadbalance!

Os modens ligados ao switch não gerenciável com suas respectivas faixas de IP e em Bridge, sendo assim apenas um cabo vai do switch para o MK (to pensando em comprar a CCR1036-12G-4S-EM), então crio interfaces virtuais em cima dessa porta que no MK, quero usar loadbalance+controle de banda tudo na mesma RB (imagino eu que essa que quero comprar vai dar conta do recado).

Alguém acha possível?

----------


## claudinhohw

tenho varios clientes usando o sky cs ou sky gato se preferir o que usa login e senha neste ponto não tinha balance e funcionava agora montei o balance não funciona mais alguém poderia me dar uma dica? de como resolver isso?

----------


## labrbomfim

Comigo tá sinistro tb... fica travando e, as vezes, para tudo... já marquei portas para sair por um link mas, nada...





> tenho varios clientes usando o sky cs ou sky gato se preferir o que usa login e senha neste ponto não tinha balance e funcionava agora montei o balance não funciona mais alguém poderia me dar uma dica? de como resolver isso?

----------


## claudinhohw

> Comigo tá sinistro tb... fica travando e, as vezes, para tudo... já marquei portas para sair por um link mas, nada...


tbm já fiz de tudo e não para coisa estranha!

----------


## robertopc95

pessoal to usando pcc com dois dsl da GVT 35mb (em bride) mais to com problema com youtube. como faco pra sair so por link youtube ???

----------


## jdsilva

Pessoal 

Sou novo com MIKROTIK e achei maravilhoso esse programa parabéns ao SCAN tentei ler todas as 48 paginas mas não encontrei menção a minha duvida que parece ser boba mas acho que é importante realizar isso certo para não haver problemas.

tenho 2 links ADSL de 10MBps
e 1 link Dedicado de 4Mbps

a duvida é a seguinte:

No campo velocidade no cadastro do link devo preencher de que forma:

10240 ou 10 para representar 10mbps


Outra coisa e evidente que o link dedidcado de 4mbps aguenta muito mais carga que os de 10mbps como o software PCC interpreta isso? notei pelos teste que fiz que ele diferecia o dedical do adsl apenas para configurar IP's ou seja se o modem estiver roteado...

----------


## claudinhohw

> Pessoal 
> 
> Sou novo com MIKROTIK e achei maravilhoso esse programa parabéns ao SCAN tentei ler todas as 48 paginas mas não encontrei menção a minha duvida que parece ser boba mas acho que é importante realizar isso certo para não haver problemas.
> 
> tenho 2 links ADSL de 10MBps
> e 1 link Dedicado de 4Mbps
> 
> a duvida é a seguinte:
> 
> ...


vc coloca link dedicado e coloca 10240 que e a referencia de 10MEGA.

----------


## wallyson

Bom dia pessoal, estou com o seguinte problema, tenho duas ADSL de 35mb, coloquei as duas em uma Rb 750 para fazer um balance. Utilizei o programinha do Scan normalmente, porem observo que o tráfego só esta saindo de um dos links. O outro fica praticamente parado. Alguma sugestão? Obs: As duas ADSL estão em Bridge.

Segue minhas configurações:

/interface pppoe-client
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 \
dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether1 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 \
mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether1 password=gvt25 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 \
dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=ether2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 \
mrru=disabled name=adsl_ether2 password=gvt25 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

/ip address
add address=192.168.88.1/24 comment="default configuration" disabled=yes \
interface=ether4 network=192.168.88.0
add address=10.1.1.1/30 disabled=no interface=ether5 network=10.1.1.0


/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=\
LINK0
add address=200.220.186.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK0
add address=200.220.178.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK0
add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=LINK1
add address=208.69.32.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK1
add address=208.67.217.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK1
add address=201.7.178.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK1
add address=201.7.176.0/24 disabled=no list=LINK1
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.69.32.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.67.217.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.178.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vdeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vdeos - terratv" disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vdeos - terratv" disabled=no list=\
loopback
add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no \
list=loopback
add address=200.201.166.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.201.173.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.201.174.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall connection tracking
set enabled=yes generic-timeout=10m icmp-timeout=10s tcp-close-timeout=10s \
tcp-close-wait-timeout=10s tcp-established-timeout=1d \
tcp-fin-wait-timeout=10s tcp-last-ack-timeout=10s \
tcp-syn-received-timeout=5s tcp-syn-sent-timeout=5s tcp-syncookie=no \
tcp-time-wait-timeout=10s udp-stream-timeout=3m udp-timeout=10s
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=Sites0 \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no \
in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=Sites1 \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no \
in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 in-interface=ether5 protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=ether5
add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" \
disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 passthrough=yes protocol=icmp
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
in-interface=adsl_ether1 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
in-interface=adsl_ether2 new-connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether2 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=\
adsl_ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=\
adsl_ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether1_conn \
disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether1 \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_ether2_conn \
disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_ether2 \
passthrough=yes
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_ether2 \
to-addresses=0.0.0.0
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionamento Thunder" disabled=\
no dst-port=82 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 to-ports=82
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionamento Mkauth" disabled=no \
dst-port=8081 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 to-ports=8081
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Cameras Vieira" disabled=no \
dst-port=5550 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 to-ports=5550
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Cameras Vieira" disabled=no \
dst-port=37777 protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.1.1.2 to-ports=37777
/ip firewall service-port
set ftp disabled=no ports=21
set tftp disabled=no ports=69
set irc disabled=no ports=6667
set h323 disabled=no
set sip disabled=no ports=5060,5061 sip-direct-media=yes
set pptp disabled=no

----------


## AndrioPJ

Scan
Alguns servidores FTP usam a porta 21 apenas para iniciar a comunicação.
Logo após o cliente acessar o servidor, esse indica qual a porta será usada para comunicação (troca de dados).

Logo, não tem como você colocar para somente a porta 21 sair fora do balance, pois o Servidor FTP pode usar outra porta para troca de dados.

O jeito é colocar para todos os Servidores FTP saírem fora do balance.
Mas conhecer o IP de cada servidor FTP é um tanto complicado.

Pensando nisso, eu resolvi esse problema da seguinte forma.

Quando um cliente tentar acessar um Servidor FTP (porta 21), o Balance irá incluir por 4 horas o IP do Servidor FTP em uma lista.




> ip firewall mangle
> add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=ftp_con address-list-timeout=4h chain=prerouting comment=FTP disabled=no dst-port=21 in-interface=Eth2-BL protocol=tcp


Pronto, agora já sabemos o IP do Servidor, basta colocar para esse IP sair fora do Balance.



> ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-list=ftp_con in-interface=Eth2-BL


Gostaria de saber se é possível implementar essa opção no Programa?

OBS1: o que está em vermelho deve ser configurado conforme sua rede.
*in-interface= saida do balance para sua rede Interna.*

----------


## Pirigoso

> Scan
> Alguns servidores FTP usam a porta 21 apenas para iniciar a comunicação.
> Logo após o cliente acessar o servidor, esse indica qual a porta será usada para comunicação (troca de dados).
> 
> Logo, não tem como você colocar para somente a porta 21 sair fora do balance, pois o Servidor FTP pode usar outra porta para troca de dados.
> 
> O jeito é colocar para todos os Servidores FTP saírem fora do balance.
> Mas conhecer o IP de cada servidor FTP é um tanto complicado.
> 
> ...



olha uma maça boa!... ^^

so para completar o que o jasper falo, todo ref ao ftp se chama Passive Ports, mas nao só ftp existe muitos outros , o ideal é remover do load como jasper flw, ou da forma que ele explicou ou mais facil ainda por dst addres usando um ip ou um bloco

a verdade é Balance = dor de cabeça sempre! nao importa a forma, claro a que menos da dor é balanceamento estático, o tau do pcc é tiro no pé

Port 21
PassivePorts 62100 62101

----------


## gusmfortal

Amigo. vc pode me enviar o pcc_1.5.zip, nao estou conseguindo baixar..

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

Olá boa tarde, tenho 4 links questão nas seguintes ordens eth0= 5 mb eth1=10 mb eth2=10mb eth3=5mb, estou usando o balance feito pelo SCAN faz uns 5 meses já e está tudo ok, mas percebi uma coisa, o 1 link, que é de 5 mb é sempre o mais utilizado, sempre ele está sendo usado mais que os outros, e outra coisa que percebi, o link 4 que é o ultimo de 5 megas, sempre mais livre nem a metade de trafego se comparado com os outros links.

Alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode ser??? já existe alguma outra versão do programa alem da 1.5 ?

Acho o programo 100%, não tenho problemas com nenhum banco, e nenhum site, só notei essa diferença de consumos dos links.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

SCAN:???

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

> SCAN:???


Sim, não é ele que fez o programinha de load balance??? pelo menos foi ele quem começou esse topico que estamos.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Nao e PCC?

----------


## interhome

Entra em contato com o seu técnico e pede para ajustar.

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

Eh esse under-linux esta se acabando, pois ao invez de usuarios dele se ajudarem. Um nao sabe ou se faz que nao sabe que pcc e balance pcc eh a mesma coisa, ainda mais que estou num topico de balance pcc, outro me da uma dica pra mim procurar meu tecnico, a vahh, se eu tivesse tecnico eu nao estava aqui no forum procurando ajuda.

----------


## interhome

Com esse comportamento não espere muita ajuda. Aqui é um fórum onde busco sempre ajudar. Porém quando um profissional que fez um trabalho . Por ética solicito que o procure. Pois quando é um cliente meu, gostaria que me chamasse antes de procurar terceiros. A mesma coisa faço quando pego o trabalho de outro profissional. Ética é coisa que não podemos perder. 
Respeitosamente,

----------


## ricromero

Sim SCAN, foi o criador do tópico.

https://under-linux.org/member.php?u=44042




> Sim, não é ele que fez o programinha de load balance??? pelo menos foi ele quem começou esse topico que estamos.





> SCAN:???

----------


## 1929

> Eh esse under-linux esta se acabando, pois ao invez de usuarios dele se ajudarem. Um nao sabe ou se faz que nao sabe que pcc e balance pcc eh a mesma coisa, ainda mais que estou num topico de balance pcc, outro me da uma dica pra mim procurar meu tecnico, a vahh, se eu tivesse tecnico eu nao estava aqui no forum procurando ajuda.


Agora me explica uma coisa: 
Porque rotular "esse" Under-linux? Cada usuário deve ser responsável pelo que posta e não o Portal.
Em "casos extremos" tanto o corpo de moderadores como a Administração agem para manter a paz. Fora isso, cabe a cada um cuidar de suas participações.

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

> Agora me explica uma coisa: 
> Porque rotular "esse" Under-linux? Cada usuário deve ser responsável pelo que posta e não o Portal.
> Em "casos extremos" tanto o corpo de moderadores como a Administração agem para manter a paz. Fora isso, cabe a cada um cuidar de suas participações.


Bom, vou te explicar o porque entitular esse Under-linux, porque eu realmente achava que aqui era um grupo e que todos ajudassem uns aos outros e que quando a coisa nao se resolvia vc's moderadores e administradores que tem o maior conhecimento interveria e ajudasse. Nao foi o que houve aqui. Entao me desculpa pelo inconveniente Sr. 1929.

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

> Com esse comportamento não espere muita ajuda. Aqui é um fórum onde busco sempre ajudar. Porém quando um profissional que fez um trabalho . Por ética solicito que o procure. Pois quando é um cliente meu, gostaria que me chamasse antes de procurar terceiros. A mesma coisa faço quando pego o trabalho de outro profissional. Ética é coisa que não podemos perder. 
> Respeitosamente,


Certo, obrigado pela dica, desculpe pela ignorancia interhome, vou procurar um profissional para um ajuste no meu load balance

----------


## 1929

> Certo, obrigado pela dica, desculpe pela ignorancia interhome, vou procurar um profissional para um ajuste no meu load balance


Marcelo, me desculpe se fui mal interpretado ou usei de palavras mais diretas.

Eu vi seu posicionamento como sendo culpa do Underlinux quando existe atritos entre usuários.
É só aí nesta questão que achei injusta a colocação, pois o forum tem ajudado a muitos. Você mesmo parece ser um dos que se beneficiaram do material sobre balance.
Sua colocação é que o forum é para ajudar, para trocar experiências.... corretíssimo. E se você analisar o tópico vai ver uma quantidade enorme de informações para ajudar a todos.
O que não dá é para nivelar a qualidade do tópico por uma situação individual entre dois usuários. 
Dá um voto de confiança para toda a comunidade UnderLinux.

Sim, é papel do moderadores intervir. Mas veja que para tudo existe um limite.
No passado recente os moderadores já foram mais rigorosos intervindo de imediato, sem dar chance das partes se acertarem.
Só quando a coisa despenca para um lado declaradamente ofensivo é que os moderadores são orientados pela administração a intervir para manter a paz.

----------


## bissolatimarcelo

Tudo bem, não quero entrar em conflito, vamos esquecer as desavenças, rsrs

Mas ninguém vai me ajudar não???? 

rsrs

Pelo menos uma indicação de algum profissional da area pra dar uma olhada no meu balance, o link 1 está indo no limite e o link 4 livre, já dei uma olhada e parece estar tudo certo em both address, tipo um pedido para os links de 5 megas e dois pedidos para os links de 10 mb.
A unica coisa que ví é que os ips do bradesco, está nesse link 1, será que tem alguma coisa haver?

----------


## davydxd

Olá pessoal, sei que o tópico é antigo mas to aqui querendo a solução apresentada.
Infelizmente não consigo baixar o scan 0.9, alguém poderia me enviar por e-mail????
e-mail [email protected]

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## iburanet

o link parece que expirou, tente esse. 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aqHcnrbmba/balance.html?

----------


## jnsnetinho

ola boa tarde

sei que o tópico é antigo mas estou precisando de ajuda dos amigos eu baixei o programa versão 1.5 e fiz tudo como manda o figurino mas ficou com o seguinte problema

eu uso 4 links em uma rb750gl uso ela só para loadbalance

link 1 dedicado com discador
link 2 adsl velox modem em bridge com discador
link 3 adsl velox modem em bridge com discador
link 4 adsl velox modem em bridge com discador

o problema é o seguinte fica puxando tudo do link 1 e não puxa praticamente nada dos outros só uns poucos kbps enquanto do link 1 fica topado puxando tudo ai se eu tirar o cabo do link 1 da RB ai começa a puxar tudo do link 2 e não puxa nada dos outros e é a mesmo coisa se eu tirar o próximo cabo

trocando em miúdos não puxa de todos os links so puxa de um por vez mas...

mas...!! se eu colocar ilimitado para meu computador e abri µTorrent e colocar um monte de coisa para baixa ai puxa tudo de todos os links ou mesmo se eu abrir um outro acelerador de download também a mesma coisa puxa tudo de todos os links

eu fiz e refiz tudo varias vezes e por hora nada de dar certo! Se alguém tiver umas luz por favor fico muito agradecido

----------


## jnsnetinho

um amigo me falou que já tem a versão 1.6 do programa, auguem teria o link por favor????





> ola boa tarde
> 
> sei que o tópico é antigo mas estou precisando de ajuda dos amigos eu baixei o programa versão 1.5 e fiz tudo como manda o figurino mas ficou com o seguinte problema
> 
> eu uso 4 links em uma rb750gl uso ela só para loadbalance
> 
> link 1 dedicado com discador
> link 2 adsl velox modem em bridge com discador
> link 3 adsl velox modem em bridge com discador
> ...

----------


## JhoniVaz

tem q ver a divisão q vc fez posta ae

----------


## jnsnetinho

> tem q ver a divisão q vc fez posta ae


eu coloquei todos os links como 10 MB

----------


## jnsnetinho

abusando da boa vontade o amigo tem o link da versão do 1.6 ou um tutorial sobre o programa???

----------


## jnsnetinho

> tem q ver a divisão q vc fez posta ae


*JhoniVaz*

eu fiz tudo denovo pelo pcc1.5 mais continua o mesmo erro puxar tudo!!! do link 1 e não puxa quase nada dos outros links mais se eu abrir o µTorrent aqui no meu pc que é ilimitado a banda, ai puxa tudo de todos os links, preciso de ajuda vou postar aqui os códigos gerados pelo programa! quem poder ajuda por favor vou ficar muito agradecido

# ip address --------------------------
/ip address add address=10.0.0.1/24 interface=LOCAL1

# interface pppoe-client ---------------
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=centec2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_centec2 password=5890 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=netinho
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=centec3 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_centec3 password=5890 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=netinho
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=centec4 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_centec4 password=5890 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=netinho
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=centec5 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_centec5 password=5890 profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=netinho
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=velox6 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_velox6 password=oioioi profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=velox7 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_velox7 password=oioioi profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no [email protected]
/interface pppoe-client add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=velox8 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=adsl_velox8 password=oioioi profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=o[email protected]

# ip dns --------------------------------
/ip dns set primary-dns=8.8.8.8
/ip dns set secondary-dns=8.8.4.4
/ip dns set allow-remote-requests=yes

# ip dns statico------------------------
/ip dns static add address=10.0.0.1 comment="" disabled=no name=10.0.0.1.JNSNET-LOAD ttl=1d

# ip firewall Filter------------------------
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=velox.user.com.br disabled=no
/ip firewall filter add action=drop chain=forward comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" content=speed.user.com.br disabled=no

# ip firewall nat--------------------------
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_centec2
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_centec3
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_centec4
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_centec5
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_velox6
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_velox7
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=adsl_velox8

# ip firewall mangle------------------------

# LoopBack por link-------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_centec2 routing-mark=Rota0
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_centec3 routing-mark=Rota1
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK2 in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=Sites2 passthrough=yes
/ ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Sites2 disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=Rota2 passthrough=no
/ ip route add gateway=adsl_centec4 routing-mark=Rota2

/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment="BRADESCO" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK0
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment="RapidShare" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=LINK1
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=LINK2
# Fim LoopBack por link----------------------

/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="HTTPS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no protocol=tcp dst-port=443 in-interface=LOCAL1
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=LOCAL1
/ip firewall mangle add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment="Filtro Tracert / Traceroute" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_centec2 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_centec3 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec3_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_centec4 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec4_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_centec5 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec5_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_velox6 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox6_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_velox7 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox7_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no in-interface=adsl_velox8 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox8_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_centec2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_centec3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_centec4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_centec5_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_velox6_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox6 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_velox7_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox7 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=adsl_velox8_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox8 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_centec5_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/3
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox6_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/4
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox7_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/5
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection connection-state=new chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL1 new-connection-mark=adsl_velox8_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:7/6
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_centec2_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_centec3_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec3 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_centec4_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec4 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_centec5_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_centec5 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_velox6_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox6 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_velox7_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox7 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=adsl_velox8_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL1 new-routing-mark=to_adsl_velox8 passthrough=yes

# ip route----------------------------------
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec2 routing-mark=to_adsl_centec2 comment="Link0"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec3 routing-mark=to_adsl_centec3 comment="Link1"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec4 routing-mark=to_adsl_centec4 comment="Link2"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec5 routing-mark=to_adsl_centec5 comment="Link3"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox6 routing-mark=to_adsl_velox6 comment="Link4"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox7 routing-mark=to_adsl_velox7 comment="Link5"
/ip route add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox8 routing-mark=to_adsl_velox8 comment="Link6"
/ip route add comment="Link0" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec2 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link1" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec3 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link2" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec4 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link3" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_centec5 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link4" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox6 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link5" disabled=no distance=6 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox7 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add comment="Link6" disabled=no distance=7 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=adsl_velox8 scope=30 target-scope=10

# ip firewall address-list-----------------------------
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback

# /system script--------------------------------------
/system script add name=Link0Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link1Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link2Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link3Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link4Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link5Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link6Dow policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=yes;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=yes;" 
/system script add name=Link0Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link0\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link1Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link1\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link2Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link2\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link3Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link3\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link4Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link4\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link5Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link5\"] disabled=no;" 
/system script add name=Link6Up policy=\ ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\ /ip firewall filter set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall nat set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip firewall mangle set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=no;\r\ \n/ip route set [find comment=\"Link6\"] disabled=no;"

----------


## R4malho

boa noite. eu tenho uma rb750 3 gostaria de coloca-la numa rede com 10 pcs ligados pela hub. tenho 2 internet via radio de 2mb cada. gostaria que quando uma cair entrar a outra automticamente. como faço isso. ??? sou leigo e tenho pouco conhecimento em configuração com as rb´s. mais acho que consigo se algum amigo me ajudar.

[email protected] - skype

----------


## netuai

então r4malho vc quer que funcione como balanceamento usando os dois links, ou apenas um de cada vez?

----------


## nikollas

usa o PCC, procura na net que tem muita coisa sobre o assunto e é bem simples.

----------


## Gustavinho

Qual o modelo de balance mais utilizado até então? Como não uso por aqui, tô por fora dos modelos atuais...vlw

----------


## nikollas

amigo não é modelo recuso do mikrotik chamado PCC

----------


## Gustavinho

Talvez não tenha me expressado bem, mas o "Modelo" no qual eu quis dizer seria o modo de configuração mais convencional utilizado, pois eu sei que o PCC possui algumas modalidades de configuração...

----------


## renatopaturi

Olá amigo ... o link esta quebrado do download. Ainda encontro esse software em algum outro link? Obrigado desde já.

----------


## edilsonmsf

Sei que o tópico é um pouco antigo, porém estou com uma duvida. Estou configurando um load balance em uma rb 750, nela vou colocar um link adsl de 20mb e dois adsl de 10mb, gerei os scripts com o programinha pcc. Como os links não são assimétricos, sei que vou ter que mudar os valores das requisições, andei vendo aqui uns vídeos ensinando a configurar manualmente o load balance e essa parte da configuração foi feita em Firewall/Mangue/Advanced/Per Connection Classifier/both addresses. A questão é que não assimilei bem quais os valores que deverei usar nessa minha configuração. Alguém pode me ajudar? Valeu.

----------


## berghetti

Configura 4 marcações, 2 pro Link de 20m, 1 para cada link de 10m.

----------


## edilsonmsf

Boa noite berghetti. Cara gostaria de sua ajuda, não sei como criar a regra para configurar as marcações. Se possível me add no skype, o meu é ferpaso1, caso não consiga achar me passa o seu. Desde já eu agradeço!

----------


## edilsonmsf

Alguém mais pode me ajudar??

----------

